# Esquema de amplificador 130W



## MRSOUND2006

AMPLIFICADOR DE 130 W

Se utiliza como etapa amplificadora de instrumentos musicales, potencia para disk jockeys, etc.
Posee un circuito de protección contra sobretensión y sobrecarga, haciendo este modelo especial por sus amplificadoras posibilidades de uso y durabilidad.


----------



## leop4

hola a todos ese debe ser el mismo que este yo lo hice y anda que da miedo jejej aca dejo los archivos. 

con transformador de 32+32 o 36+36 6A sobra para dos placas.


----------



## zap

Hola a todos, les comento que termine el amplificador de 130W y funciona con los 2n3055 truchisimos andava bastante bien lo que pasa es que cuando puse los transistores al disipador con su respectiva mica y pasta todo bien aislado, lo puse en marcha y me funciono joya pero yo me movi la plaqueta se movio y se toco el - o + del parlante con el los cables del transformador no si + - del transformador con + o - del parlante quemando este uno de los 2n3055, un tip 32C y un bc327 pero la cagada me la mande yo porque el amplificador andaba perfecto, voy a ver mañana si le compro los transistores nuevos ya tengo originales 2 mj15015 que creo que son el remplazo del 2n3055 y tengo tambien el tip30C que es el remplazo del tip32C pero no tengo el bc327 tengo los bc 547, 548 y 549 me pueden decir cual de estos me sirve como remplazo para el bc327 


Les tengo buenas noticias ya arregle el amplificador de 130W se me havia quemado un tip32 luego le puse dos 2n3055 nuevos y me funciono bastante bien aunque hay un poco de distorcion cuando pones el volumen alto creo que es por el transformador que es muy chico pero mepa que antes no lo hacia jeje. abajo les dejo unas fotos despues el videito jejeje.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

La sección de los cables de alimentación y transistores finales es ridícula, DEBES usar cable tres o cuatro veces más grueso.
Saludos.


----------



## leop4

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa tiene razon esos cables se te ban a calcinar cambialos lo antes posible.


----------



## lalex

a Ok gracias, 

supuestamente, este amplificador esta terrible segun mi profe...

tengo un compañero q hizo este esquema(tiene pre, con regulador de tonos)


----------



## leop4

perdon aca ta jeje listo para imprimir


----------



## lalex

Alguien sabe si los transistores se bancan una carga de 4 ohms ?

y cuanta potencia tendri?



Gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

lalex dijo:
			
		

> Alguien sabe si los transistores se bancan una carga de 4 ohms ?
> 
> y cuanta potencia tendri?.......



Si estas ablando del esquema de la primer página, en el archivo PDF aclara tus dudas.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/130w_153-pdf.2563/


----------



## lalex

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> lalex dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguien sabe si los transistores se bancan una carga de 4 ohms ?
> 
> y cuanta potencia tendri?.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si estas ablando del esquema de la primer página, en el archivo PDF aclara tus dudas.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=3516
Hacer clic para expandir...



Yo decia el otro   


el de 150w... que es casi igual... pero dice q tira 130w a 8 ohms




			
				leop4 dijo:
			
		

> ese es ta bien. porque queres que controle mas corriente?



porq si le pongo una carga de 4 ohms, va subir la corriente...


osea.. V/R = I     y si tengo una resistencias mas baja voy a tener mas corriente


----------



## jcs12

hola soy cristian, les comento q tengo armados dos modulos de 130w, se alimentan con un transformador de 36v + 36v x 6amp. + la fuente se va a mas o menos 55v, las placas q tengo para mi , son igules a la del amigo leop4, yo me las copie de un amigo q tenia la original una marca "modul technics" el problema que estoy teniendo hace tiempo es que anda yoya por un tiempo despues se pone en corto y se me quema una resitencias de 100 ohms por 1w (se funde y augerea la placa) y aparte quema los dos transistores 3055 y uun tip 31 o 32 dependiendo de que lado se queme, ya tuve que armar 2 veces la misma placa y siempre me pasa lo mismo, no se a que se puede deber si alguno de ustedes me podria ayudar con este problema  me seria de gran ayuda .saludos jcs12...................les adjunto una imagen.......


----------



## gaston sj

hola.. no he visto el digrama.. pero hace tiempo lo arme a ese amplificador.. andaba bien .. pero me largaba como unos chasquidos juntos con los graves.. y sabes cual es la mejor solucion .. para que no se te queme la placa.. es dejarle las patas largas a las resistencias de 100ohm x2w y a las de 56ohm tambien asi quedan e el aire,. y por mas que se cocinen no queman la placa. otra precaucion que hay que tener con ese amplificador es que.. a veses cuando se queman los transistores por algun corto o demaciada temperatura .. le manda la tension de la fuente al parlante -- eso solo de precaucion o sea.. cuando se queme hay que apagarlo inmediatamente.. por que funde el parlante al toque


----------



## crimson

Hola Cristian, te comento que +/- 55V es mucha tensión para un 2N3055 de estas épocas de transistores chinos, va a funcionar, pero en cualquier momento se pincha. Yo te aconsejaría cambiarlos por algunos que aguanten más tensión, tipo MJ15015, que aguanta 150V contra 60V del 2N3055 original y 100V del 2N3055H, y si es posible comprarlos en un lugar reconocido, porque hay copias chinas horribles. Yo trato de comprar en Elko o Microelectrónica, que son Motorola originales, esos andan bien. Con respecto a los transistores de potencia hay tres tipos: los originales (pocas casas los tienen), las segundas marcas (MOSPEC, por ejemplo, que son buenos) y las imitaciones (los que tienen  la vieja M de Motorola son espantosos). Otro tema a ver son las autooscilaciones. Habría que ver cómo están las masas, deben ir todas a un mismo punto del chassis, de lo contrario puede autooscilar. Saludos C


----------



## lalex

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> las de 56ohm tambien asi quedan e el aire,. y por mas que se cocinen no queman la placa.



 esa es buena 



			
				gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola.. no he visto el digrama.. pero hace tiempo lo arme a ese amplificador.. andaba bien .. pero me largaba como unos chasquidos juntos con los graves..



mmm... creo q estoy te pasa porq q te estas quedando corto de corriente, fijate consume, digamos, 3A a 8ohms,, pero si le pusiste 4 ohms, se te va como a 5A...


Em... con respecto a este amplificador, lo estoy armando, cuando termine lo posteo y paso las fotos... estoy armando el mismo modulo q recien mostraba jcs12...

me fije en el impreso, y esta todo bien,, no tiene porq quemarse,, supuestamenteee ¬¬




tengo una pregunta,, 


¿alguien sabe si hay algun remplazo de los transistores TIP31, TIP31, ó 2N3055? ... no es porq no los consiga, sino q capaz q hay unos mejores como los q recien nombro crimson, porq qiero q los transistores laburen tranqi, porq amplificador como estoy tienen q durar,... 

Saludos


----------



## jcs12

hola a todos gracias por responder, pero que me conviene hacer a parte de elevar las resisitencias porque tengo un disipador para 4 3055 de 15 x 20 (adjunto imagen)o sea estereo, sera problema de temperatura o tension como decia el amigo,ademas adjunto fotos de mis placas, otra cosa fui amedir la tension q estaba entregando la fuente con el tester lo prendo (ya la habia medido antes no es la primera ves), toco  negativo  de fuente con la punta negativa del tester y murio lo desarme y la ampolla negra calentava la pantalla solo un punto, ta muerto 
lo alimentava con un conversor de 12 a 9v con los componentes andaba joya, quisiera saber que hice mal x q no entiendo porq se quemo, seran los tres conectores del frente yo los tenia + en el 2do. y - en tercero, espero q me puedan ayudar con mi problema, gracias jcs12..............


----------



## leop4

Bueno como podras saber este amplificador es muy bueno incluso yo hice ese que pusiste vos con otro diseño de pcb pero deve ser el mismo ya que la plaqueta es la misma salvo por las 5 resistencias que hay abajo, yo tengo 4 asi que ese es otro pcb jejej. bueno como te decia este amplificador es re sencible ya se me tocaron como 4 veces el positivo del parlante con masa y se me queman los transistores y las resistencias de ceramica los tips es un quilombo jeje igual es facil de armar lo haces en media hora y con un poco de suerte te va a handar bien, por lo que veo tienes que medir con el terster todos los transistores inclujendo tips y bc entre otros y si alguno te marca el beeeeeeeeep es porque esta quemado. 

Antes que nada queria aclarar que modul tecnics es una marca reconocida, en electronica liniers, ese mismo amplificador que puso jcs12, con su plaqueta igual a ese ademas yo lo iva a comprar asta que encontre este y ese mismo esta 170$ con el disipador igual a ese y sin preamplificador jeje y pensar que yo lo hice por 30$ jajaja





			
				lalex dijo:
			
		

> gaston sj dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> las de 56ohm tambien asi quedan e el aire,. y por mas que se cocinen no queman la placa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esa es buena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaston sj dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola.. no he visto el digrama.. pero hace tiempo lo arme a ese amplificador.. andaba bien .. pero me largaba como unos chasquidos juntos con los graves..
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> mmm... creo q estoy te pasa porq q te estas quedando corto de corriente, fijate consume, digamos, 3A a 8ohms,, pero si le pusiste 4 ohms, se te va como a 5A...
> 
> 
> Em... con respecto a este amplificador, lo estoy armando, cuando termine lo posteo y paso las fotos... estoy armando el mismo modulo q recien mostraba jcs12...
> 
> me fije en el impreso, y esta todo bien,, no tiene porq quemarse,, supuestamenteee ¬¬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tengo una pregunta,,
> 
> 
> ¿alguien sabe si hay algun remplazo de los transistores TIP31, TIP31, ó 2N3055? ... no es porq no los consiga, sino q capaz q hay unos mejores como los q recien nombro crimson, porq qiero q los transistores laburen tranqi, porq amplificador como estoy tienen q durar,...
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...

 
hola lalex yo a los tips 31c de puse 41c y a los 32c les puse 42c y remplazos para el 2n3055 hay miles yo por precaucion le puse mj15015 y hasta hoy que hace 3 meses lo vengo probando anda barbaro jeje.


----------



## mianfortin2009

Hola: muy bueno el tema, yo tengo 6 placas de 130 w esas de Modul Technics  que las copié de una original con agudo,medio y grave pero las armé sin el pre porque me metían mucho zumbido, las placas solas funcionan muy bien, pero me gustaría hacerlas trabajar con menos impedancia, es decir 4 ohm mi pregunta es qué debería cambiar en la placa para poder trabajar con 4 ohm, cambiando los transistores de potencia (2N3055 por MJ15015) y aumentando el  amperaje del transformador podría andar o debería también cambiar los tip 31 y 31 y los transistores de la protección.
Si en vez de alimentar la placa con + - 50 DC elevo a + - 70 DC, lograría más potencia pero debería cambiar que otras cosas aparte de los 2N3055, tip31c y 32C, BC546, BC327 y BC337, la aislación de los capacitores y debo modificar en algo el zener que trae.

Otra Pregunta: Este amplificador tiene un problema que cuando se pone en corto algunos de los 2N3055 pasa corriente continua directo al parlante fritándolo en poco tiempo, por eso Moduls Technics recomendaban colocar a la salida positiva del parlante un fusible de 3 amperes para que salte éste si ocurría de quemarse el 2N3055, tengo entendido que las potencias nuevas tienen un sistema de protección con relay contra corriente continua en la salida de parlante alguien tendría éste circuito para adosarle a ésta placa


----------



## piojo

para el amigo jcs12 mirando la fotos de lo modulos veo que tenes 3055 de distintas marcas para lograr estabilidad en el circuito te aconsejo que coloques todos iguales de buena calidad , hay mucha diferencia en los paramatros de los transistores sin son de la misma marca imaginate si son de diferentes fabricantes . suerte ! me olvidaba tengo dos modulos de estos comprados y el disipador es el doble  , osea un disipador como el de tu foto para cada par de 3055 y cuando le doy al mango en verano igual trabajan calentitos   jajaja pero n se me quemo nunca y lo tengo desde 1990 imaginate si tiene horas de musica en fiestas ( dj)


----------



## gaston sj

muy lindas las potencias esas.... eso de que pasa continua al parlante cuando se pone en corto es muy cierto.... sino preguntenle a un ev quemado que tengo ahi....para utilizarla en 4 ohm no hace falta mas que cambiarle los transistores de potencia por unos q soporten mas corriente... el zener hay que dejarle el de 3,3v yo una vezz lo reemplaze por uno de 6.3v y le vaje la tension de alimentacion a 20v y funcionaba de maravillas-- entregaba unos 10 o 15w.... pero funcionaba. saludos


----------



## 2fast4you

buenaas,, qieroo saber de cuanto tiene qe ser el transformador para hacer una unidad estereo? osea en alterna cuanto tiene qe tirar?36+36 creo..y rectificado estaria llegando a los 50+50 VDC no?y de 6A debe ser la fuente? ultima pregunta..los 2n3055 quiero reemplazarlos por los mj15015..como debo realizar la conexión de los transistores?
espero ansiosamente alguna respuesta =)

saludos!


----------



## crimson

Hola 2fast4you, lo de la fuente es correcto y el MJ15015 tiene el mismo conexionado de patas que el 2N3055. Saludos C


----------



## gaston sj

ponele 4 mj15015 si le queres poner 80por rama... le tenes que poner una resistencia en el eisor de .33 o .47 talvez de .22 segun.. mientras menos resistencia  as va a sonar pero menos estable va a ser ... queda a criterio de cada uno.-


----------



## pppppo

el amplificador debe tirar unos 100 w lo arme y anda bien, reemplace los 3055
por 15015 y los t1, t3 y t4 por otros de mayor voltaje y un poco mas de ganancia no los recuerdo ahora pero mejoro la distorsion un monton a alta potencia y no se quemo mas ningun transistor de salida que me habia pasado un par de veces supongo que por el t3 o t1 al conmutar el encendido.
si lo cargas con 4 homs distorsiona por la proteccion de sobrecorriente pero podes eliminarla sacando los transistores o recalcular el circuito de proteccion y agregar un par mas de 15015 por canal en paralelo y duplicar la fuente.Conviene que el condensador de entrada sea de tantalio.Lo uso hace años para los agudos del equipo y todo ok.La placa se consigue en casi cualquier casa de electronica


----------



## 2fast4you

una preguunta..puedo reemplazar los 2n3055 por otros transistores pero que sean  en otro encapsulado porque no consigo disipador para TO-3 y quiero saber si hay alguno que lo pueda reemplazar y usarlo en este circuito


----------



## Cacho

Hola 2Fast

No hay drama con reemplazar los 2N3055.
Podés usar los TIP3055, que son iguales en casi todo, salvo en disipación de potencia y encapsulado y van a funcionar. Si no, cualquier otro NPN que haya a mano. Si decís cuáles conseguís, es más fácil apuntarte al mejorcito.

Saludos


----------



## Elvis!

Podrias usar..De manera un poco exagerada uno STD13007 son transistores de potencia que se usan principalmente en la construccion de fuentes de Pc..Yo los use para aplicaciones de potencia (No amplificador) y los resultados que obtuve con estos podrian hasta ser mejor que los que se pueden obtener con un 2N3055...Soportan hasta 400V pico y tienen un hFE bastante elevado
O como otra alternativa podrias usar algun darlington como el Tip142.
Estos seguramente los vas a a conseguir por tus pagos

Un saludo!


----------



## 2fast4you

elvis, una pregunta...tengo estos 2 transistores, el tip33C y el tip3055
Cual de estos me recomiendan para reemplazar al 2n3055?


----------



## Cacho

Hola 2fast4you

Ambos transistores pueden servirte (aunque preferiría el 3055), así que usá el que tenga mayor capacidad de disipar potencia. 
Hay TIP3055 encapsulados en un TO247 que disipan 90W, y otros (los he visto) en TO220. Esos no disipan prácticamente nada.
Los TIP33 vienen en varios encapsulados y suelen rondar los 80W de disipación.
Fijate en tu caso qué modelos tenés y buscá los datasheets...

Saludos


----------



## 2fast4you

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola 2fast4you
> 
> Ambos transistores pueden servirte (aunque preferiría el 3055), así que usá el que tenga mayor capacidad de disipar potencia.
> Hay TIP3055 encapsulados en un TO247 que disipan 90W, y otros (los he visto) en TO220. Esos no disipan prácticamente nada.
> Los TIP33 vienen en varios encapsulados y suelen rondar los 80W de disipación.
> Fijate en tu caso qué modelos tenés y buscá los datasheets...
> 
> Saludos



El tip3055 segun la hoja de datos es capaz de disipar 90W y el tip33C disipa 80, ambos en encapsulado TO-218. Entonces voy a elejir el tip3055.. ahora, se me presento otra duda, el TIP33C soporta hasta 140V, y el 3055 hasta 100V nada mas..y mi fuente esta entregando en alterna +/-37V y rectificando calculo que andaria por unos +/-55 a +/-60VCC (no recuerdo bien el calculo que se hacia jeje), asi que quiero saber si voy a tener problemas usando los TIP3055, calculo que no porque el 2N3055 tmb, segun hoja de datos, se banca 100V asique...

otra cosa, los tip31c y tip32c puedo reemplazarlos por los tip41c y tip42c respectivamente?..porque mi gran problema es que el transformador lo rebobine yo y el voltaje lo deje un par de volts mas de lo especificado,y para estar tranquilo quiero qe esos transistores trabajen tranki..o no voy a tener ninguna diferencia ningun problema?

desde ya mil gracias por tu atensión!


----------



## psychatog

En el amplificador usan mj15015 que vanca 15A 120Vc-e 180W, en cambio el tip 3055 15A 60Vc-e 90W
Y fijate en el datasheet los encapsulados.

MJ15015:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/TIP2955.pdf

TIP3055
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/c/0g5hgcz30koit1pc02w0ao95fpwy.pdf

Me parece que tendrias que usar el MJ15015


----------



## Cacho

2fast4you dijo:
			
		

> aca esta el encapsulado to-247, el tip3055 viene en este encapsulado tambien?


http://www.st.com/stonline/stappl/p...tNumberSearch.searchPartNumber&search=tip3055
Página de uno de los fabricantes más grandes de semiconductores (ST Micro). Ahí podés bajar el datasheet del 3055 y verás que también viene en TO247.
La versión TO218 tiene las mismas prestaciones y es el encapsulado anterior que usó ST (bueno, algunos otros fabricantes también).

Fijate en los parámetros que estás leyendo en los datasheets: El 3055 soporta 100V entre base y emisor, no entre colector y emisor. Entre estos dos, el voltaje máximo es de 60 o 70V, dependiendo de la versión.
En el caso del 33C, son 100V.

Por esto es que no se recomienda usar los 3055 en circuitos con alimentaciones más allá de los +-35V, pero si se diseña de tal manera de "engañar" al transistor para que vea el voltaje entre B y E, se pueden usar hasta los +-50V, aunque no lo recomendaría.

Si buscás un transistor más grande, te vas a los MJL21194, MJL3281/4281, 2SC3858 y algunos otros monstruos, o a algo más "de entre casa", TIP33C/36C.

Realmente, si está diseñado para usar el 3055 y conseguís de esos (originales), usalos. Si querés reemplazarlos, los TIP33/36 son más o menos equivalentes. Si querés que tengan resto para bancar casi cualquier castigo, entonces sí tirate a uno más grande, de los primeros de la lista (siempre que no quieras un TO3).
Si los pensás castigar bastante, poné dos TIPs por cada 2N3055, con eso tenés 180W de disipación, más que los 115W de la versión TO3.


Edit: Los TIP31C por TIP41C no te van a dar una diferencia apreciable. Usá cualquiera de los dos, soportan el mismo voltaje de 100Vce. Si no, tenés que irte a la familia MJE1503X, pero no parece necesario.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

chicos no se porque tanto escandalo por los transisteres. que este es mejor que este otro, o que aquel suena mas que ese. el amplificador funciona perfectamente con 2N3055 (Originales) o MJ15015 (Originales) los encapsulados plasticos se queman facilmente. si el creador de este maginifico amplificador lo hiso de 100W no intenten sacarle 500W porque no lo van a lograr. si yo quiero un amplificador de mas potencia busco otro esquema y listo. no hay que modificar para tener mas potencia porque esto mismo perjudica a los parlantes o a nuestros amplificador mas adelante no sirve de nada que le cambien transistores por otros o que en cada rama le coloquen 50 y 50 no va a cambiar nada eso, sirve si ustedes tienen un transformador muy grande de 48+48 o algo asi. hay si le pueden cambiar los tip32 y 31 por tips 42 y 41 pero asta hay nomas, no que le cambien esto que le pongan aquello lo estan arruinando de esa manera. es como ponerle un motor de camion al fiat 600 poder se puede pero mas adelante va a traer muchisimas dificultades. me entienden lo que digo?


----------



## Cacho

Sí, opino lo mismo que vos Leop.

El asunto es que 2fast quiere evitar los TO3 porque no consigue disipadores y se le disparan las dudas con los otros encapsulados. Los 3055 (2N o TIP) son compatibles con este diseño, como dice Diego, aunque no los usaría (opinión estrictamente personal).

Todo este asunto obedece, más que a una búsqueda de potencia, a la desconfianza hacia los encapsulados plásticos, que *no* se queman fácilmente. Sólo cuando son mal usados se queman. Lo mismo pasa con los TO3 metálicos tan lindos.

Saludos


----------



## diego_z

jeje , no hay dilema che , solo son opiniones personales ese esquema que subi me vino con una placa  hace unos 15 años , y en esa epoca conseguir un mj hera palabra mayor , ahora vuelvo a preguntar , me han regalado un bajo hace unos meses y estoy armando este amplificador,para empezar a usarlo pero no se que previo ponerle que me aconsejan? ya que hay infinidad de circuitos en este mismo foro, yo estaba pensando en este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16649.html ya que tiene una llave para anular  la distorcion


----------



## Cacho

Por lo pronto, el pre del que hablás anda y es de guitarra. Hay bastante gente que lo armó y puede dar fe de lo primero.
En lo que respecta a lo segundo, supongo que no habrá problemas en conectarle un bajo, así que dale nomás. Lo único que va a resultar raro es el ecualizador, que va a manejar algunas frecuencias (de medio para arriba) que el bajo seguramente no va a alcanzar.

Hay unos circuitos discretos (discreto=a transistores) en www.albertkreuzer.com que están diseñados para bajo. Quizá te den mejor resultado que ese, no lo sé. Sé que Carlitosferar, del foro, armó uno de esos, podés preguntarle a él qué resultados da.

Te aclaro por las dudas que no toco el bajo, ni la guitarra, ni la mandolina. Ni siquiera soy capaz de tocar algo que no sea la musiquita de Tiburón en el piano. Tengo el oído más acostumbrado a las guitarras porque suelo laburar con guitarristas.

Saludos


----------



## psychatog

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Sí, opino lo mismo que vos Leop.
> 
> El asunto es que 2fast quiere evitar los TO3 porque no consigue disipadores y se le disparan las dudas con los otros encapsulados. Los 3055 (2N o TIP) son compatibles con este diseño, como dice Diego, aunque no los usaría (opinión estrictamente personal).
> 
> Todo este asunto obedece, más que a una búsqueda de potencia, a la desconfianza hacia los encapsulados plásticos, que *no* se queman fácilmente. Sólo cuando son mal usados se queman. Lo mismo pasa con los TO3 metálicos tan lindos.
> 
> Saludos



Opino igual, solo queria aportar mi opinion. No se enojen... JA JA JA
Si no queres usar TO3 busca un reemplazo con encapsulado plastico ( yo no conozco ninguno ).
De lo que estoy seguro, es que van a ser mas caros que los 2n.


----------



## diego_z

hola de nuevo , estoy teniendo problemas para conseguir el zener de 3,3 v , tal vez podria poner 4 diodos en serie en su lugar ? que opinan ustedes


----------



## leop4

a lo sumo de 5V 0 4.5 pero hacer injertos no creo. fijate en varias casas de electronica deven tener si o si, no es un diodo muy  dificil de conseguir.


----------



## diego_z

otro problema , resulta que hoy hize el transformador y no se porque me quedo de 60 + 60 en continua , cabe aclarar que tuve en cuenta la ecuacion 36 x 1,41 = 50.76v en continua , sera que se aguanta los 60 v o no me quedara otra que desarmar el transformador y dejarlo en 50 v?


----------



## Cacho

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> ...no se porque me quedo de 60 + 60 en continua ... tuve en cuenta la ecuacion 36 x 1,41 = 50.76v en continua...


¿Tenés 36+36V de alterna a la salida del transformador? ¿Mediste el voltaje sin carga y con los condensadores del filtro conectados?



			
				diego_z dijo:
			
		

> ...sera que se aguanta los 60 v...?


Si lo quemás, aprendés...  
No es buena idea, pero quizá, con un par de hadas de los electrones haciendo magia puedas usarlo.
Siguiendo con la mitología, si las hadas no te ayudan vas a ver el humito del infierno saliendo de los transistores y puede ser que escuches algún condensador explotar, obra de unos gnomos malignos y el exceso de voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## diego_z

el tema es asi yo calcule para una tension de 36 + 36 - seccion del nucleo 19 cm cuadrados 
s=19 
n1= 510 espiras
n2= 174
d1= 0.65 mm
d2 = 1.1 mm
i1= 0.9 amp.
i2 = 2.75 amp
w= 198
es el calculo que use toda la vida pra hacer un transformador nunca me fallo , pero en este caso me dio 16 v de mas , no se que paso voy a tener que desarmar y hacer el secundario nuevamente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> el tema es asi yo calcule para una tension de 36 + 36 - seccion del nucleo 19 cm cuadrados
> s=19
> n1= 510 espiras
> n2= 174
> d1= 0.65 mm
> d2 = 1.1 mm
> i1= 0.9 amp.
> i2 = 2.75 amp
> w= 198
> es el calculo que use toda la vida pra hacer un transformador nunca me fallo , pero en este caso me dio 16 v de mas , no se que paso voy a tener que desarmar y hacer el secundario nuevamente



Con esa cantidad de espiras tenes un secundario que dá 75V en alterna o 32.5 + 32.5. Con eso obtenés mas o menos 44+44V en contínua. Cualquier otra cosa...es que hicieron mal el transformador.

Saludos!


----------



## diego_z

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Con esa cantidad de espiras tenes un secundario que dá 75V en alterna o 32.5 + 32.5. Con eso obtenés mas o menos 44+44V en contínua. Cualquier otra cosa...es que hicieron mal el transformador.
> 
> Saludos!



ese es el calculo para 72v 36 + 36 , recuerda que no todos los calculos dan lo mismo , si lo multi, por 1.41   50.76 en continua pero por eso digo que no se que joraca cambio tal ves el nucleo no se , pero bue tiro too y lo hago de nuevo , o le quito espiras jeje


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...tenes un secundario que dá 75V en alterna o 32.5 + 32.5.


Se te dio vuelta el 7 y se transformadorrmó en un 2. Tienen que ser 37,5+37,5V y +-52,9V en continua (sin considerar las caídas en los diodos rectificadores y esas cosas...).

Si no, hay 10V que desaparecen.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...tenes un secundario que dá 75V en alterna o 32.5 + 32.5.
> 
> 
> 
> Se te dio vuelta el 7 y se transformadorrmó en un 2. Tienen que ser 37,5+37,5V y +-52,9V en continua (sin considerar las caídas en los diodos rectificadores y esas cosas...).
> 
> Si no, hay 10V que desaparecen.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Esto de llegar de viaje y ponerme a escribir acá me va a terminar matando.....
Gracias por corregir el error!

Saludos!


----------



## diego_z

hola les cuento que el amplificador esta andando bastante bien lo estoy probando con un parlante de 15" que me presto un amigo , por lo que no me animo a darle masita jaja , el mio deberia llegar el lunes , ahora estoy pensando usarlo para un bajo que me regalaron ( materia pendiente jeje) y pensaba hacer una caja como la que adjunto , yo creo que me va a andar bien , no se por eso pregunto que opinan ustedes , tmabien le voy a agregar  un pre con tonos y entrada de micro o linea , saludos diego


----------



## Cacho

edix/09 dijo:
			
		

> ...si armo dos plaquetas se las puede puntear? seria 2 de 130w la haces salir 260 para por una salida nomas?...



Seguí la sugerencia de Diego_Z, evitá los puentes en lo posible y si querés más potencia, armá un amplificador más grande (es preferible a bajar a impedancia).
Por otro lado, al puentear dos amplificadores de 130W la potencia se va a 520W (se cuadruplica) si es que la fuente puede entregar semejante cantidad de Watts; y como bien decís, de dos canales originales terminás con uno solo.

Saludos


----------



## edix/09

Dejenme entender son malos los puentes? como seria eso de lso transistores? no encontre sus msn para poder hablar mejor , me lo pasarian por mp gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

edix/09 dijo:
			
		

> *Dejenme entender son malos los puentes?* como seria eso de lso transistores? no encontre sus msn para poder hablar mejor , me lo pasarian por mp gracias.


*Nadie dijo eso.*
La cuestión es que para que un amplificador pueda trabajar *BIEN* en puente debe haber sido diseñado para eso, o lo que es lo mismo, un amplificador estéreo *NO* trabajará bien en puente, entre otras cosas porque la fuente no podrá suministrar las nuevas exigencias de corriente.

Ejemplo con números:
Tienes un amplificador estéreo de 130W + 130W, esto sin contar rendimientos y pérdidas provoca un consumo de 260W
Pero si armas una configuración puente tienes ahora 130W * 4 = *520W* Es el doble de consumo sobre tu fuente.
Esto por el lado de la fuente, también esta la corriente que circula por la etapa de salida que también aumenta 4 veces.


----------



## edix/09

ok, yo no dije que dijieron, pero igual aprendi algo que cuando se puntea se multiplica por 4 no por 2 como tenia entendido... forgonazo te pregunto en este caso podria puntear este amplificador el de 130? porque me parece mucha ganancia al puntear un amplificador si se cuatriplica.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

edix/09 dijo:
			
		

> .......*forgonazo* te pregunto en este caso podria puntear este amplificador el de 130? porque me parece mucha ganancia al puntear un amplificador si se cuatriplica.


Supongo que ese debo ser yo.

¿ A cual esquema te refieres ?

Opinión poco objetiva, totalmente prejuiciosa y sin ver el esquema: "Supongo que *NO*".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

edix/09 dijo:
			
		

> ok, yo no dije que dijieron, pero igual aprendi algo que cuando se puntea se multiplica por 4 no por 2 como tenia entendido... forgonazo te pregunto en este caso podria puntear este amplificador el de 130? porque me parece mucha ganancia al puntear un amplificador si se cuatriplica.



La cuadruplicación de la potencia es lo que dice la teoría, pero la única forma de lograrlo es mediante el cambio de los transistores de salida (y tal vez los drivers) mas un rediseño de la fuente de alimentación. Así que no es tan simple puentear los amplificador. Tené también en cuenta que no podes aumentar la tensión de alimentación (y de hecho, a veces es mas baja) por que eso saca a los transistores de salida de su área de operacion segura (SOA). Si no considerás esto,  lo mas probable es que empieces a coleccionar cadaveres de tres patas...

Como regla general, podés considerar que *la potencia CASI SE DUPLICA* cuando los ponés en puente, estando sujetos al SOA de los transistores de salida, y acordate que la configuración puente se usa cuando hay limitaciones en el valor de la tensión de alimentación, por ejemplo: en los autos. Sin estas limitaciones, normalmente es preferible hacer un amplificador convencional con mayor tensión de alimentación.

Saludos!


----------



## edix/09

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ A cual esquema te refieres ?
> 
> Opinión poco objetiva, totalmente prejuiciosa y sin ver el esquema: "Supongo que NO".


Es el esquema del amplificador que se habla en este tema en la pagina 1 te da el archivo para descargar, si podes fijate y dame tu opiñion.

ezavalla

En palabras más simple podria ser? pero igual muy buena la explicacion entendi que ademas de tener que rediceñar la fuente tambien tengo que cambiar los transistores por cuales?

Saludos[/quote][/code]


----------



## Fogonazo

Si te refieres a este
Sin calculo alguno yo diría de colocar 3 transistores por rama en lugar de 1 transistor por rama, o sea en lugar de 4 transistores de salida (2 para cada canal) pasaríamos a tener 12, 6 en cada canal.
Además hay que reformar o anular la protección contra cortos porque en puente se dispararía permanentemente.

Mi opinión personal es que es mejor armar un amplificador simple mas potente que una configuración puente.


----------



## edix/09

sin calculo? que pasaria si no le agrego los transistores no andaria, se quemaria?


----------



## Fogonazo

Si eres principiante armar una amplificador "Puente" es una mala decisión. 

Sería mejor que tomes experiencia con amplificador sencillos y luego, cuando tengas mayor experiencia, te embarques en el armado de un "Puente".

¿ Que quise decir con lo de los transistores ?
El esquema del dibujo posee 2 transistores de salida del tipo NPN T11 y T12, lo que planteo es de agregar en paralelo con estos 2 transistores mas por cada rama (Rama positiva y rama negativa), de esta forma cada etapa pasaría a tener 6 transistores de salida (3 T11 y 3 T12).
Repito que esto NO lo calcule, solo es una estimación a ojo.


----------



## edix/09

ok si creo que me fui un poco pro las ramas con eso de puntearlo voy a hacerlo estereo nomas con 2 plaquetas.

Gracias igual por explicarme.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

edix/09 dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla
> En palabras más simple podria ser? pero igual muy buena la explicacion entendi que ademas de tener que rediceñar la fuente tambien tengo que cambiar los transistores por cuales?



A ver:
Cada transistor soporta una cierta potencia máxima. Esta potencia es la multiplicación de la corriente de salida del amplificador por el voltaje sobre el transistor de salida (y algunas otras cosas). La tensión no es tanto problema por que se duplica sobre el parlante, pero cada transistor sigue soportando la misma. El problema es la corriente de salida, que también se duplica (I=V/Rparlante), lo que automáticamente duplica la potencia disipada por el transistor. Hasta ahí está fácil...

Ahora, cada transistor tiene lo que se denomina *Area de Operación Segura* (SOA en inglés), que es un grafico con una curva que indica cuanta tensión y cuanta corriente combinadas soporta un transistor durante un cierto tiempo. Esto es por que hay un proceso que se produce cuando los transistores se calientan que se llama *segunda ruptura*, que es un calentamiento muy rápido (en milésimas de segundo) en unos puntos muy pequeños de su estructura interna, y una vez que este calentamiento llega a un valor determinado, ya no hay forma de pararlo y se sigue calentando hasta que vuela el transistor. Esto sucede muy, pero muy muy muy rápido y se produce cuando los picos de corriente o de tensión o ambas sale fuera de la curvita del SOA.

Como habrás visto, la corriente en cada transistor es el doble de la  hay en un amplificador sin puentear, con lo cual la estimación del SOA original ya se fué al diablo. Puede que se demore en volar, pero en vez de hacerlo inmediatamente, tal vez lo haga dentro de una hora o una semana, depende del volumen de la música. Este amplificador tambié tiene protecciones contra sobrecargas, y vas a tener que tocar esas protecciones si pretendes cuadruplñicar la potencia, por que si nó, solo la vas a duplicar.

Los transistores de salida solo te los puedo dar con certeza luego de hacer un análisis detallado del sistema, o una simulación, pero es probable que con un par de transistores MJ15003 por rama (cuatro por amplificadorf) te alcance para llegar a la potencia que necesitas, aunque medio al límite (fijate el datasheet que te adjunto).

Te repito, aca hay diseños muy buenos de amplificador de 500W o más, sin estar en puente y que tal vez te ocasionen menos problemas para ponerlos en marcha. Tal vez no vayas a aprender mucho del SOA y otras yerbas, pero seguro te va a funcionar mejor que este diseño, que además es muy viejo.

Saludos!


----------



## edix/09

Ok gracias ezavalla, si busque muchos amplificador en el foro y ademas de eso crei que era muy facil puntear pero todos los dias se aprende algo ahora voy a seguir buscando algun amplificador más grande en el foro, gracia de todos modos...



Los adjunte de vuelta para mi son los mismo pero por las dudas te pregunt que ustedes ya tienen experiensia si no son iguales...

Ok jajaja voy a poner las lamparitas jaja

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Hola Edix.

Los dos circuitos que posteaste son MUY distintos.
Para empezar, el par diferencial de entrada está hecho con transistores NPN en uno y con PNP en el otro. Obviamente esto hace que el AV sea PNP y NPN en uno y otro.
Otra diferencia notable es que el Plaquetodo tiene un control de bias variable hecho con un transistor (T4), mientras que el otro sólo usa dos diodos (clase B puro).
Si bien ambos tienen un sistema de protección, son distintas.

En definitiva, son Cuasi Complementarios los dos, y eso es casi lo único igual que tienen.

Saludos


----------



## edix/09

Tporque yo compre las partes del que dice diagrama para hacer el que dice 130w entonces no lo voy a poder armar con el pcb que hay en este tema?

No tenes el pcb del que compre las partes? Que bajon, que suerte que no hice el pcb todabia je pero tengo todo listo para imprimir pero es el incorrecto

saludos


----------



## Cacho

No tengo ninguno de esos, pero si buscás por el foro el Plaquetodo 130W vas a encontrar más de una referencia.
Quizá alguien lo armó y haya posteado algún PCB para este circuito.

Saludos


----------



## edix/09

Hola vengo con muchas dudas, si me dan una mano perfecto tengo el pcb listo para empesar el problema son los siguientes:

Compre partes del archivo que dice diagrama, segun algunos son diferentes, tengo el pcb del archivo 130w, pero vi las fotos que postean y las partes se me hacen que son las mismas... leo el pdf del archivo que dice 130w y comparo el plano y los componentes y me parecen que tan mal ubicadas porque en las fotos tienen la resistencias de un color y medidas al igual que las que compre yo pero en el pdf dicen que son de otro color y medidas al final toy loko jaja.

Necesito ayuda, quiero armarme el amplificador de una vez...

Desde más muchas gracias.

Edix


----------



## Cacho

Hola Edix.

No entiendo qué tenés al final, pero necesitás el PCB y los componentes del mismo circuito. De eso no te escapás.
Los componentes es muy lógico que se vean igual, porque entre un transistor NPN y un PNP la diferencia es el código escrito, y los colores de las resistencias son los que las diferencian, sin que haya otra forma.

Yo fui quien te dijo que los dos circuitos eran distintos. Mirá bien los puntos que te marqué y te vas a dar cuenta de que lo son. Como consejo, hasta que logres ver las diferencias entre los dos no armes ninguno: Muy probablemente vas a tener problemas para hacerlos andar.

Saludos


----------



## Adrian Cifuentes

hola a todos estube observando y me decidi a hacer enl amplificadory ya arme la plaqueta y solde los componentes , me interesaria saber que prescausiones debo poner para el woffer  a demas de tener cuidado con cortocircuito. Es verdad que no aguanta adicionarle un twetter?


----------



## Cacho

Hola Adrián

Acá tenés un tutorial sobre cómo poner en marcha etapas de potencia.

Lo de si soporta o no un tweeter... Eso depende.
Si me das la bola de cristal y veo cómo lo estás intentando conectar, puede ser que te oriente (mi bola tiene un problema en el vertical y no se ve bien). Si no, posteá el diagrama de conexiones. Lo más probable es que se pueda sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Me costo trabajo encontrar este Pst    veo que se esta olvidando, bueno para los que aun les interese, estoy en la ultima etapa de ensamblado de este apli estoy armando el de MUSIKMAN de 130w, solo que le añadi a la salida un par de transistores lo voy a ocupar para bajos con un woofer de 12", y por logica solo estoy haciendo un solo canal, rediseñe la placa PCB ya que no voy a ocupar el clasico 2N3055 ni cualquier otro transistor TO-3, en su lugar monte los TIP35C el porque? me decidi por estos ya que puedo disminuir el tamaño del disipador y el lugar que ocuparia el 2N3055 lo ocuparia para tener mas aletas disipadoras, podran decir "porque no ocupa otro como los de...............

LUCIPERRRO  (ya lo hice   el de 100w voy por el de 300w)
TECNIDESO    (tambien ya lo hice   el famoso Sinclair Haaaaaaa una joyita para ser tan pequeño)
BACHI            (nunca me funciono     solo logre tener una coleccion de cadaveres de transistores)
TUPOLEV        (me da miedo empezar a machacarme los dedos todavia ops: en ponerlo a punto con la corriente de reposo y bias) pero va a ser el siguiente. (ya me compre un martillo   )
EZAVALLA........FOGONAZO........etc.etc.etc (perdon si no puedo nombrar a todos los que han contribuido con amplificadores mi memoria no da para mas) 

SI piensan que tengo muchoa amplificador, no es asi algunos los he vendido o regalado, conservo un  Sinclair conectados con unas bocinas BOSE, uno de lucí de 100w, el Public de PCPaudio todos en distintos lugares de mi casa pero bueno ya es mucha charla y nada de acción, les comento que me atreví a hacer este amplificador porque me gusta probar distintos diseños y no quedarme con uno nada mas, aparte de diseñar las placas distintas a lo que Uds. amigos foristas nos regalan, me gusta tener algo que hacer y no solo imprimir quemar y montar (lo digo sin ganas de ofender a nadie   solo es lo que me gusta a mi) así que este fin de semana lo pongo a prueba y si funciona como espero les prometo poner unas fotos y el PCB rediseñado para ocupar transistores tipo TIP (como el 35C o el TIp3055) ocupa 4 en total en versión mono, le voy a poner un filtro pasa-bajo activo, y a sonar junto con las bose que son alimentadas por el Sinclair haber que tal suena el conjunto.

Así que espero que este post no muera como muchos que había y eran interesantes y solo se quedaron en dudas no despejadas o en promesas no cumplidas como ( “te mando el diagrama deja lo busco”  o  “cambia este componente y cuéntanos que obtuviste”) y solo se quedaron esperando el diagrama o que paso con fulanito y su componente (será que lo cambio he invento un amplificador que no genera calor alguno y está en vías de patentarlo) y el post quedo en el olvido. 

Así que amigos si prometemos algo cumplamos   y nos tomemos 5 minutos para mandarlo, o si nos ayudaron con un consejo tener la decencia de dar las gracias al forero que nos volvió ricos lo digo por el amplificador que no genera calor jajaja.

Y si este post muere, que muera con dignidad con todas las dudas ya despejadas y el amplificador funcionando y probado.

Y no sean flojos no nada mas lean la ultima pagina y pidan lo que ya esta explicado, publicado hooo …….. que se yo, asi que a leer se ha dicho espero tenerles  buenas noticias el lunes con el amplificador.


Jejejeje creo que me extendi con todo esto


----------



## Cacho

palomo dijo:
			
		

> ...me decidi por estos ya que puedo disminuir el tamaño del disipador y el lugar que ocuparia el 2N3055 lo ocuparia para tener mas aletas disipadoras...


Mientras la resistencia térmica del disipador sea suficientemente baja, adelante.
Ojo de no quedarte corto en ese aspecto, porque podés achicharrar transistores de lo lindo. En este post tenés data sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## argon_7

Hola muchachos saludos. Hace un par de dias terminé de armar el amplificador de 130w (musikman). Tuve un pequeñito problema con las resistencias de 0.33ohms 5w,  porque  leí mal la lista y pensé que eran de 33ohms. 
Bueno, la cosa es que  probé el amplificador y  anda muy bien, no distorsiona y además tiene buen poder.  
Lo que noté es que los tips levantan un poco de temperatura cuando el amplificador esta en reposo, ( sin ni siquiera estar conectados los cables de los bafles)  y la pregunta es : esto es normal?  
 Medí la fuente con las potencias conectadas, (sin darle volumen)  midió 46v  y sin las potencias me da 48v, esto está bien?
Pregunto esto porque soy novato en la electrónica, este es mi primer amplificador y  quiero prever  cualquier problema.   
Otra es que al apagar el amplificador los parlantes hacen plop, se puede solucionar esto?
Bueno desde ya les agradesco cualquier ayudita


----------



## MFK08

Lo de la fuenta esta bien...lo de los tip algo debe estar mal pero no debe ser grave... conrespecto al plop tambie lo debe hacer al conctarse o no?


----------



## argon_7

Gracias por responder  MFK08.
Es verdad, el ruido también lo hace cuando lo conecto. 
De todos modos me interesa mas solucionar  la temperatura de los tips. En la lista me figura  tips 31 y 32c, y yo por las dudas le puse  41 y 42 . habrá que modificar algo mas para que no recalienten?.


----------



## MFK08

el plop es normal, se puede evitar con un retardo a la conexión en los parlantes... mi zinclair Z-30 hace un plop que ni te cuento... no me quiero imaginar en ese amplificador...


----------



## argon_7

Sin embargo por ser de 130w no es tan fuerte el ruido, creo. 
Yo hace años tenia un amplificador (made in argentina) de 20+20 y creo que hacia el mismo ruido, ni mas ni menos. 
¿El retardo, evita el plop  solo al encender el aparato o también cuando lo apagas?


----------



## palomo

Perdón por la tardanza amigos del foro tuve un pequeño contratiempo con el rediseño de la PCB,  pero lo prometido es deuda, les muestro las fotos donde está ya armado el amplificador y funcionando junto con su pequeño banco de capacitores (nadamas son poquitos   ya que este amplificador va a ser para bajos como les comente) y su fuente de 4A. 

Ya estoy en proceso de montaje en su chasis y en cuanto llegue a mi casa posteo el PCB para que se pueda armar con transistores tipo TIP junto con la colocación de componentes, por si a alguien le interesa armarlo pero sin los TO-3, esta probado y mas que funcionando, bueno en cuanto lo tenga terminado y montado ya todo el conjunto les muestro otras fotos.

en las fotos acaban de pasar la prueba de ""puesta a punto""  

Y con respecto al calentamiento que nombra el amigo ARGON_7 es normal, en el mio tambien levantaron algo de temperatura, por eso le coloque los disipadores un poco grandes, se les puede tocar con el dedo, pero si los tuyos leventan mas que eso al grado que no puedas tocarlos entonces algo malo esta pasando por ahi.

Suerte y comenta si ya encontraste el error.


----------



## chacarock

Hola  palom te comento que soy nuevo en esto de los amplificador, estoy siguiendo varios de estos post de amplificadores, para ver que saco en limpio, y me llamo la atension ese banco de capacitores, podrias explicarme que funcion cumplen? estan en la parte de rectificacion de la fuente verdad?, hiciste algun calculo para montarlos o estan sobredimensionados, bueno espero no molestarte un abrazo, suerte

HA! podrias colgar fotos con el disipador colocado? ahora si saludos



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> _Joder_ no significa lo mismo en todas partes... Tratá de ser "internacional" al escribir. Gracias.


----------



## palomo

Que tal amigo dante3530, en mi caso cuando arme este amplificador lo hice con el transistor MJ15022 (no me acuerdo bien si era este  ) pero note que con una carga de 4Ω los transistores de salida se calentaban demasiado lo que no sucedía con 8Ω, así que opte por colocar los tip35C y agregar uno mas por rama para que trabajen mas holgadamente,  baje su voltaje de 50V a 42V y lo alimente con un transformador de mas amperaje, con esto logre hacer que trabaje a 4Ω sin problemas, lógico que dimensionando un poco mas los disipadores como comente anteriormente, al probarlos si llegaron a calentar aunque no demasiado así que una ventilación forzada no les caería nada mal.

Y contestando al amigo chacarock, al hacer las pruebas y haciéndolo funcionar he inyectándole señal, funciono perfecto con solo 4 capacitores de 6800uf c/u, solo que al probarlo con un filtro pasa-bajo (como el amplificador lo quiero para graves) al reproducir ciertas frecuencias, estas sonaban con detorsión   como si le faltara fuerza al amplificador, así que le cambie el transformador por uno de 5A mejoro un poco pero seguía presentándose el mismo problema,  opte por agregar un capacitor mas por rama, el problema se soluciono para bajo volumen (digamos una tercera parte) peroooooo   al ponerlo a funcionar a volumen alto se me presento de nuevo el problema, y como soy algo necio de exigirle a los amplificador su máxima potencia   sin llevarlos al umbral de distorsión,  agregue otro capacitor mas por rama, y asunto arreglado y como ya había comprado 1 par mas estos se los puse para que no estuvieran rodando por mi taller, por esa razón el banco de capacitores termino con 5 pares , lo volví a probar pero ahora con la fuente de 4A y no presento falla alguna, el bajo salió limpio, sin distorsión haciendo vibrar las ventanas de mi casa.

Si te preguntas que función cumple tener tantos uf, la experiencia de trabajar algunos años en car-audio me dio la respuesta, te comento, el amplificador al trabajar en toda la banda audible con los 13600uf eran mas que suficiente, pero al trabajarlos exclusivamente para bajos (que va a ser su único trabajo) en ciertos pasajes de la música, el amplificador requiere de cierta fuerza esta se la proporcionan los capacitores extras, se pudo haber solucionado con ponerle un transformador mas grande, pero imagínate ponerle un transformador de 7 u 8A mejor hubiera terminado de armar el amplificador de 300W que posteo el amigo LUCI, que es capas de alimentar a 3 woofer de 18´y yo lo quiero para alimentar un woofer de 12´ no 3 de 18´.

  La verdad no calcule nada todo fue a base de puro ensaño y error.

Bueno te mando una foto de los disipadores donde  va montado el amplificador, mañana cuelgo el PCB que rediseñe junto con la posición de los componentes, lo voy a pasar a Word ya que no tengo el programa para ponerlo en PDF y estoy tratando que salga al tamaño correcto para el que quiera ocuparlo.

Suerte.


----------



## palomo

Hola amigo dante para agregar un transistor mas por rama solo tienes que conectarlo en paralelo con el otro transistor, c/u con su respectiva resistencia de .33Ω y la interferencia no es por culpa del diodo, a mi se me presento cuando estaba haciendo las pruebas con el amplificador, me metia interferencia de radio (no se si este sea tu caso tambien) ya que la señal se la conecte con un cable norma, se lo quite y le meti cable apantallado con eso tubo para que la interferencia se fuera, si ya lo tienes montado y con cable apantallado, trata de pasar los cables de señal lo mas lejo posible de los cables de alimentación, haaaa y recuerda que el cable apantallado debe estar aterizado a tierra, comenta como te fue.

SE me olvidaba el ruido es unicamente cuando subes o bajas el volumen o es constante?, si es el primer caso lo unico que tienes es que el potenciometro este sucio si es el segundo caso checa tu cable que este bien aterrizado a tierra si no se le quita cambialo de hubicación.

Suerte


----------



## dante3530

exacto tambien se filtraba una radio jaja cambie un capacitor, y  el bc227 y arregle el tema de la masa y se fue gracias amigo palomo por tu ayuda.  puse buenos disipadores a los tip 41 y 42 y ventilacion  a los disipadores de los mj15003 y funciona en 4 ohm hoy los probe  mañana los voy a poner una rato al max  a ver como se comportan. gracias por la ayuda


----------



## chacarock

Hola Dannte3530,

podrias colgar unas fotitos? aunque sea una sonde se distinga bien el disipador, tengo muchas dudas con respecto a este tema de la refrigeracion, que si es una lamina de aluminio deve ser muy grande , que si es un disipador comercial es muy caro o no se los encuentra, que si es demasiado pequeño hay que ponerle un ventilador, algunos soplan hacia el disipador otros extraen el aire caliente de el, toda una ciencia, bueno , un saludo y te felicito


----------



## palomo

No siempre amigo chacarok en amplificador pequeños con un buen disipador basta, en amplificador de mas de 80w con un culer pequeño (de los que traen las computadoras) y buena ventilacion es suficiente, pero con amplificador de mas de 150w si es necesario 2 culer uno que mete y otro que saca para mantener frescos a los transistores de potencia, un ejemplo construi el SINCLAIR y apenas si entibia a plena potencia, este amplificador de 130w le basta con un solo culer a plena potencia, acabo de terminar el de 300w del amigo LUCI tube que poner 1 de entrada y 1 de salida por canal en total 4 culer.

Espero haberte ayudado.  Saludos


----------



## argon_7

palomo dijo:
			
		

> Y con respecto al calentamiento que nombra el amigo ARGON_7 es normal, en el mio tambien levantaron algo de temperatura, por eso le coloque los disipadores un poco grandes, se les puede tocar con el dedo, pero si los tuyos leventan mas que eso al grado que no puedas tocarlos entonces algo malo esta pasando por ahi.


Gracias Palomo.Ya lo solucioné, le puse un disipador como me recomendaron y quedó perfecto. De todos modos antes de poner los disipadores se podia aguantar el calor tocándolos con el dedo. La verdad que estoy muy conforme con el amplificador..
Saludos!.


----------



## dante3530

el tema de los cooler se los puse para cuando les exijo al max a los transistores, sino con una impedancia de 8ohm trabajan tranquilos solo con el disipador


----------



## dante3530

pero el chasis siempre tiene que tener uno de extraccion no?
aca estan las fotos de la potencia armada con los coolers y con los cables mayados para que no se filtre nigun ruido del transformador o radio ja



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá las abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## leop4

por si no lo vieron este es el mio YouTube - Projecto Ampli 100W Terminado hace ya rato que lo suvi en fotos de amplificador echos en casa pero aca no lo suvi nunca, hace ya como un año lo hice y todavia se la banca sin disipadores en los tip en este momento tiene dos de 18 en mi piezita que en cualquier momento se biene todo abajo jajaja los parlantes son estos :


----------



## Rock-R

les dejo otro pcb que estube haciendo anoche,. 
PD: si ven algun error, me avisan,..  
saludos..


----------



## handres23

Hola a todos, bueno sucede que construi el amplificador musikman de 130W lo hice estereo, y en ambos se calientan demasiado los 2N3055 (ST),  montados en buenos disipadores, me decididí a dejar prendido un solo canal y en 2 minutos se quemaron los 2N3055, la carga del parlante es de 8 ohm, la fuente entrega +-51Vdc además use los tip31c y tip32c, el bc327, bc337 y bc547, todos los componentes que pedían, debo decir además que sonaba de maravillas muy buen sonido y potencia, nosé si probar con los mj15015,  leí todo el foro para encontrar respuestas pero me gustaría saber de alguien mas que le sucedió algo parecido y le encontró una solución o me dieran alguna sugerencia. 

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

handres23 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, bueno sucede que construi el amplificador musikman de 130W lo hice estereo, y en ambos se calientan demasiado los 2N3055 (ST),  montados en buenos disipadores, me decididí a dejar prendido un solo canal y en 2 minutos se quemaron los 2N3055, la carga del parlante es de 8 ohm, la fuente entrega +-51Vdc además use los tip31c y tip32c, el bc327, bc337 y bc547, todos los componentes que pedían, debo decir además que sonaba de maravillas muy buen sonido y potencia, nosé si probar con los mj15015,  leí todo el foro para encontrar respuestas pero me gustaría saber de alguien mas que le sucedió algo parecido y le encontró una solución o me dieran alguna sugerencia.



La tensión de +/-51 Vdc es *EXCESIVA* para los 2N3055. Usando esa tensión tenés que utilizar transistores que soporten *AL MENOS 120V* de tensión de ruptura C-E, y los MJ15015 son muy adecuados para eso. Aún así, ninguno de los BCxxx que has usado soporta esa tensión, así que también van a morir (o ya lo han hecho).

Ese es un problema, pero no la causa del calentamiento de los transistores. El calentamiento es probable que sea debido a:

1- El amplificador está oscilando, ó
2- La corriente de reposo sea excesiva, y me inclino por esto último.

Así que antes de hacer nada, revisá cual es la corriente que está circulando en reposo midiendo la tensión sobre cualquiera de las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida y contanos que valor tiene (y ya que estas poné un link al esquema del amplificador).

Saludos!


----------



## handres23

Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta ezavalla, voy a medir las  corriente que pronto voy a decir y además voy a revisar los otros transistores y buscaré el mj15015 y los reemplazos para los otros. Con respecto al esquema es el que publicó Leop4 en la primera página de este tema, el amplificador Musikman de 130W.

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá....
Estuve viedo el circuito, y la forma de polarizar la etapa de salida en clase AB es medio lamentable para un amplificador de esa potencia. Además, los unicos transistores que son aceptables en ese diseño son los TIPs con letra C, así que tendrías que buscar transistores que soporten mas tensión, o bajar la tensión de alimentación para evitar comértelos de nuevo.

De todas formas, cuando reemplaces los transistores de potencia quemados, probá de limitar la corriente de reposo, y para eso tenes dos alternativas:
1- Sacás uno de los diodos D3 o D4 y lo reemplazás por un puente (cable). Te va a distorsionar a volumen bajo, pero no importa, por ahora no queremos quemarlos.
2- Les metés resistencias de potencia (tipo 10, 15 o 22 ohms / 10W) en serie con cada alimentación, y las tocás con la mano cuando enciendas la fuente. Si están muy calientes...medías la tensión sobre una de ellas, apagá la fuente, nos contás que pasó y seguimos hablando.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Estuve viedo el circuito, y la forma de polarizar la etapa de salida en clase AB es medio lamentable...



Tenía más o menos en la cabeza el diagrama del primer post y te iba a decir que tenía un control de bias hecho con un transistor y era regulable (me extrañaba que hubieras cometido un error como ese), pero después vi que hablaban del circuito del segundo post.

Totalmente de acuerdo con vos.
Inclusive se puede adaptar el circuito del primero a este. Debería ser bastante simple y andaría bien.

Saludos


----------



## KG

Hola, que tal?, soy nuevo en el foro, quería ver si me podían ayudar con un circuito que saque de otro thread que hablaba de amplificador con 2n3055, ya que tengo un par aca en casa desde hace un tiempo y quería ver si los podia utilizar en algo. El circuito que tome es este:



Y acá les dejo el circuito armado en el proteus, que es la finalidad del thread, que al simularlo no obtengo salida alguna, quería saber si alguien podia ayudarme y ver que esta mal del circuito para estar seguro y probar unas cosas antes de armarlo, muchas gracias.


----------



## palomo

Ese problema ya se habia discutido unos post atras, y se corrigio poniendo cable apantallado tanto en el potenciometro como en la señal de entrada, se evito poner los cables de alimentacion serca de los de señal, seria bueno que pudas poner unas fotos para ver por donde tienes ese pequeño bucle de tierra, te aconsejo reposicionar todo el cableado de nuevo, un consejo si tienes el transformador serca de los transistores de salida, por ahi se te puede colar sumbido, este debe estar lo mas separado que puedas de los de salida.

Saludos 

Comenta como te fue.


----------



## KG

Hola, gracias por contestar, te comento, desde el primer momento los cables de la entrada/potenciometros/conexion entre el pre y el amplificador son apantallados, pero si, los cables de alimentacion pasan por encima del amplificador para llegar al pre, y por mas que los mueva no voy a poder alejarlos demasiado ya que esta todo demasiado cerca, el transformador dentro de todo si esta lejos, asi que supongo que no sera el responsable; me comentaron que ponga unos capacitores a masa y tambien me dijieron una resistencia, pero como no se los valores no me tire a probar. Saludos.


----------



## palomo

Otro punto importante que se me olvido comentarte fue que todos las conexiónes de tierra o masa, (como quieras llamarle) esten conectados en un solo punto, evitando tener conexiónes de masa por todos lados, esto es: que la masa del transformador como del amplificador y de tu pre, esten soldados en un solo lugar, si tienes alimentando tu pre con un transformador independiente por ahi puede venir la falla que mencionas, esto ya me paso, al armar un pre y alimentarlo con una fuente independiente del amplificador se me metia un sumbido que solo se quitaba cuando colocaba un dedo a masa, la forma como lo corregi fue alimentando el pre con el mismo transformador del amplificador, asi que esta puede ser una solucion mas.

Me queda una duda de lo que te mencionaron ""me comentaron que ponga unos capacitores a masa""   al alimentar tu amplificador y poner tu banco de capacitores, tanto los que filtran en B+ y el B- van conectados a masa del transformador o sea al tap central de este, y la resistencia solo funciona para cuando no este en uso el amplificador los capacitores no se queden cargados, y cuando este en uso la resistencia sirve para que los capacitores trabajen de manera uniforme.

Como te comente si puedes pon unas fotos tanto del amplificador como de tu fuente, para poder ayudarte y no estar dando posibles soluciones y darte una solucion mas directa.

comenta

saludos.


----------



## KG

No tengo manera de poner foto, te comento que uso un solo transformador, que alimenta tanto al pre como al amplificador, lo que si puede ser es lo de la masa, pero el tema es asi, yo no conecte el punto medio del transformador a masa, sin embargo tengo continuidad entre el chasis y este, cosa que se lo adjudique a los potenciometros o al jack de entrada, pero no tengo idea de como hacer que no toquen, ya que si o si van a tocar en un punto aunque le ponga una arandela aislante.

Tambien probe mandando un cable entre el punto medio del transformador y el chasis, pero es lo mismo. Saludos.


----------



## palomo

Has la prueba de separar el amplificador del pre y checar por que parte se te cuela el sumbido, pon a funcionar el amplificador sin estar conectado el pre y sin alimentacion si sigue mandandote sumbidos a la salida el problema lo tienes en el amplificador, y si no el problema biene desde el pre, coemnta como te fue.

Saludos


----------



## KG

Si no conecto el pre y dejo la salida del amplificador abierta tiene mas zumbido que con el pre ; lo que estaba pensando, puede ser que el sonido este a masa que hace sea porque el enchufe no tiene toma de tierra? no es el de tres patas, pero como vino asi no se me ocurrio cambiarlo, desaparecera el zumbido si tomo la masa del circuito y la conecto a un enchufe nuevo con descarga a tierra? gracias.


----------



## palomo

hola amigo KG disculpa la demora tenia demaciado trabajo, en relacion con lo que cuentas no se te ocurra realizarlo si no tienes la tierra desacoplada a masa del amplificador. yo una ves lo hice y todo el trabajo de una semana se fue a la basura, prueba desacoplandolo con una resistencia aproximadamente de unos 15Ohms y un capacitor de aproximadamente de 100pf en paralelo los dos, y la salida de bocinas la tierra colocala al TAP central del transformador y tus capacitores, espero tener pronto noticias de ti.

Saludos


----------



## KG

Palomo me vas a querer matar, comento lo que paso; el amplificador lo hice para reemplazar el de un bafle roller para bajo de 80w, funciono de maravilla menos el problema que comentaba del ruido, siempre lo probe con un bajo que tengo aca en casa, por curiosidad se me dio por conectar la guitarra, y suena de maravilla!, el sonido a masa aparece recien llegando a maximo volumen pero si se mantiene una mano en las cuerdas no hay problema, asi que en resumen tengo que abrir el bajo porque se debe haber soltado algun cable de masa, muchas gracias por las sugerencias, si llego a tener algun dia un problema asi ya voy a tener las soluciones a mano, saludos!


----------



## palomo

Espero que esa aya sido la falla, y el problema venga desde el bajo, por que no lo pruebas con linea de música para oír si pueda ser el bajo el culpable, no vaya a ser que este no lo sea y desarmes todo el bajo.

Comenta como te fue. 

Amigo Rock~C me gustaría ver esas modificaciones que dices para este amplificador musickman, estoy en proceso de ensamble de un sistema 2.1 y estoy ocupando el amplificador sinclair para satélites y este para bajos, estoy ocupando los TIP 35 como salida, dos por rama, y me gustariía incrementar un poco la salida de este amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## Rock-R

Buenas, les paso un par de imagenes de mi version de 6 transistores,
la conexión es basicamente normal, comun en muchas etapas amplificadoras,

http://img300.imageshack.us/i/191020091699.jpg/http://img188.imageshack.us/i/191020091700.jpg/


Saludos, espero les sirva...


----------



## Cacho

Hola Rock-r.

Tené cuidad con la configuración que pusiste en el esquema. Es un Cuasicomplementario con las resistencias mal colocadas: ¡¡¡las "de abajo" también van a los emisores!!!.
Si las ponés así como se ve, no cumplen ninguna función útil.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Veo que los conectaste los transistores en cascodo, una pregunta, estas ocupando como draiver el TIP o los cambiaste por algun MJ para manejar los 3 transistores por rama, y que voltaje estas ocupando para poder sacar la potencia que dices, el que yo hice lo puedes ver tres paginas atras solamente que con transistores de salida tipo TIP estos son los 3055 dos por rama, y solamente pude sacarle a lo mucho 150w o que otras modificaciones realisaste, perdon por tanta pregunta solamente es para ver si me animo a modificar el mio antes de terminar de montarlo, ya que por el trabajo el proyecto va de poco en poco.

Saludos

Que razon tienes amigo cacho pase por alto ese pequeño detalle,


----------



## djleo

Acabo de reparar mi potencia cambiandoles los Tr que estaban en corto, anda Bien, pero me quemo un woofer de 15" en 100 RMS en 5 minutos,cuando la potencia estaba en unos 50 RMS.. Puede ser la potencia la causante del problema? tengo miedo de que me vuelva a suceder los mismo..


----------



## Fogonazo

djleo dijo:


> Acabo de reparar mi potencia cambiandoles los Tr q estaban en corto, anda Bien, pero me qmo un woofer de 15" en .......


¿ Se te ocurrió medir si había tensión de CC a la salida del amplificador ?


----------



## djleo

sinceramente no, pasa que ahora no puedo hacerlo por miedo a que me queme nuevamente la potencia, podria chequear el voltaje de todas formas con el woffer quemado? la bobina "quedo" en 2 ohm


----------



## Fogonazo

djleo dijo:


> sinceramente no, pasa q ahora no puedo hacerlo por miedo .......


Leete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## djleo

Sinceramente no, lo puedo hacer igual aunque este quemado el woofer? no quemare la potencia?

Ok, Gracias por la ayuda =)






ahi lo medi, y da unos de 0.04V.. asi que no creo que la CC sea el problema.
Me habre pasado de vueltas con la potencia y el woofer no responderia eso?


----------



## djleo

ahora resulta que midiendo los Tr tengo en uno 118.8Volts y en el otro 120.8Volts (base-Colector).. estoy trae algun complicacion y mala calidad en el sonido?


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, en general disminuye el ruido no por ser MOSFETs, sino por ser diseños más nuevos que usan componentes más exactos.
> Y si el problema es el encapsulado, tené presente que el TO3 (el del 3055) es de los que mayor potencia puede disipar, si no el que más
> Por eso se usa todavía.
> 
> Saludos



, Creo que el TO-3 ya encontro remplazo.

STY60NM60   WTF!!!

Saludos!!!

PD: Hay mas de donde vino este, ejeej.


----------



## Fogonazo

djleo dijo:


> .....ahi lo medi, y da unos de 0.04V.. asi que no creo que la CC sea el problema.....


Posibilidades existen varias:
1) Exceso de potencia.
2) Woofer en gabinete NO adecuado.
3) Oscilaciones de la etapa de potencia.
4) Recorte pronunciado de la etapa de potencia.
5) Aparición eventual de tensiones de CC a la salida de la etapa.

El método de prueba descripto en el post que te mandé te permite probar con seguridad la etapa, como me sigues diciendo que tienes miedo de quemar algo me da la impresión de que no lo entendiste o no lo leíste.


----------



## Cacho

Fogonazo dijo:


> ...me da la impresión de que no lo entendiste o no lo leíste.


O estás midiendo cualquier cosa:


djleo dijo:


> ahora resulta que midiendo los Tr tengo en uno *118.8Volts* y en el otro *120.8Volts* (*base-Colector*).. estoy trae algun complicacion y mala calidad en el sonido?



No sé cómo llegaste a esos valores, pero son una barbaridad para este ampli. Y ni siquiera sabemos qué transistores mediste.

Saludos


----------



## Rock-R

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Rock-r.
> 
> Tené cuidad con la configuración que pusiste en el esquema. Es un Cuasicomplementario con las resistencias mal colocadas: ¡¡¡las "de abajo" también van a los emisores!!!.
> Si las ponés así como se ve, no cumplen ninguna función útil.



Voy a probar como dices, igual, haci como esta, me funciona de maravillas...
sinceramente se nota un gran cambio, sobretodo a 4ohms, con respecto a la temperatura, se mantiene totalmente estable, otra, es que no me hace nada de ruidos o sumbidos de algun tipo, voy a ver si puedo subir un video para resumir,
pero...¿como seria la corecta configuracion?...
PD: cambie los tip 31/32 por tip41/42


----------



## Cacho

Acá te dejo una salida Cuasicomplementaria típica.

R5 _puede_ estar en algunos esquemas como parte de una protección contra excesos de corriente, pero puede tranquilamente no estar si no se arma de esa manera la protección. De estar, es la única (no se repite en los otros colectores) y es de bajo valor.

Saludos


----------



## djleo

Cacho dijo:


> O estás midiendo cualquier cosa:
> 
> 
> No sé cómo llegaste a esos valores, pero son una barbaridad para este ampli. Y ni siquiera sabemos qué transistores mediste.
> 
> Saludos



Claro, eso valores los medi en alterna (olvide aclarar).. y con respecto a los Tr son dos 2n3055 de la marca ST.. igualmente ahora los he remplazado por los mj15015.. 
Mi otra duda que me surge es:
Si la potencia puede ser probada sin carga, ya que no tiene un corte para el mismo..
Se quemaria en caso de quedarse sin carga?


----------



## Fogonazo

djleo dijo:


> .....Se quemaria en caso de quedarse sin carga?


Nop. No se quema nada como un parlante (Por ejemplo).
Peroooooooo, si tienes una falla en la misma placa (Transistor en corto, mal conectado, Etc), si se puede quemar algo.
Por eso te mande a leer *Esto*


----------



## djleo

MIra fogonazo, estoy probando el ampli con la lampara en serie todo como ta en tu tutorial, pero me tira un "Buuuu"  de CC =( ..
los Tr son los mj que mencione anteriormente, nose que otra cosa puede ser =( =(
Me quede en el paso 9, ya que la lampara no baja la potencia, y el "Buuu" no se va


----------



## Fogonazo

djleo dijo:


> ....probando el ampli con la lampara en serie todo como ta en tu tutorial, pero me tira un "Buuuu"  de CC ......Me quede en el paso 9, ya que la lampara no baja la potencia, y el "Buuu" no se va


Supongo que ya probaste que los transistores estuvieran sanos.
Suponiendo que lo hallas hecho, que la lámpara no baje de intensidad es indicativo de que hay algo mal en la placa (Demasiado consumo), así que revisa lo siguiente:
1) No haber intercambiado un transistor PNP en lugar de un NPN.
2) No haber invertido las patas de algún transistor (Un colector en lugar de una base, colector con emisor, Etc)
3) Si las tuviere las aislaciones entre los transistores de potencia y el disipador.

Si segiste los pasos ¿ Que es lo que te hace "Buuu" ?


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *6)* No debe haber conectado *nada* a la salida, las pruebas preliminares se hacen en vacío.


----------



## richard alonso

hola tengo una duda,el zener que tiene el amplificador de 130w,de que voltage es,porque simulo el circuito en el live wire y todos los transistores revientan esa es la falla que me indica el programa,el transformador en alterna cuanto tiene que entregar de voltage,capas que me equivoque,pero tiene que entregar unos 35 +35 en alterna??


----------



## djleo

osea, el mj15015 es la misma base-emisor digamos, que el 2n3055.. asi que al revez no esta supongo..
y las micas estan tambien, ya nose que mas hacer =´(


Edit I
acabo de medir los Tr de salida y no son, funcionan,revise pistas, resistencias, lo que me queda medir son los Tip y luego comento nuevamente.

Edit II
termine de revisar los tip que me faltaban... y no, tampoco estan mal.
 tengo una CC de 12 VOLTS A LA SALIDA!!
 Dios mio que hago =(


----------



## RMS9

los transistores  va conectado en paralelos a cada transistor ya puestos de la placa y y las resistencias van como los de la placa osea si le agregas transistores de salida también le tenes a agregar la resistencia por que con juntos aparte  vos avias mensionado que asi estaba mal conectado te paso a imformar ....que esa conexion esta probada y anda perfectamente para que te des una idea ..con esa misma plaquita  yo le llege a sacar 700w rms con los viejos 2n3055 ...pero poniendoles los mj ...le llegas a sacar unos 1200w rms algo asi... osea anda perfectamente  yo lo probe hasta con un osiloscopio por eso te digo.cualquier duda que tengas no tengo  ningun problema es  aclarartela 

PDara salarle 700w rms o 1200w rms (le tenes que poner 6 transistores en paralelo...)..






saludos


----------



## Cacho

Está bien. Si me decís que es así...

Ahora me queda una sola duda: Si los transistores no tienen exactamente el mismo umbral (cosa que es más que obvia en el mundo real), ¿cómo se hace para repartir la carga? Me interesaría entender cómo se hace eso...
Por otro lado, ¿con qué voltajes obtendría los 700W con los 3055? ¿Y sobre qué carga?

Saludos


----------



## djleo

ahora resulta que anda, pero no amplifica =(
osea, subo el pote de volumen y es pura distorsion..
Cual puede ser el problema de eso? hay algo que se asemeje en componentes, a esa saturacion?


----------



## electronicapacheco

hola amigos soy nuevo en este foro y le ago una consulta,yo tengo armado dos placa de 130w y el problema que tengo que ya me quemo un parlante por que larga 50v por la salida mi duda es si se puede ponerle un optoacoplador ala salida del amplificador asi cuando se ponga en cortos los transistores y large tension por la salida el optoacopldor no deje pasar esa tension un saludo


----------



## Juan Jose

electronicapacheco dijo:


> hola amigos soy nuevo en este foro y le ago una consulta,yo tengo armado dos placa de 130w y el problema que tengo que ya me quemo un parlante por que larga 50v por la salida mi duda es si se puede ponerle un optoacoplador ala salida del amplificador asi cuando se ponga en cortos los transistores y large tension por la salida el optoacopldor no deje pasar esa tension un saludo


 
No se usan optoacopladores en salidas de audio por la potencia manejada. Colocale un protectyor de altavoces por cc y listo. este actua detectando cc entre los terminales del parlante y levanta un rele desconectandolo y protegiendo asi los altavoces. Aca uno.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...endido-parlantes-altavoces-bocinas-etc-18230/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteccion-parlantes-9468/#post46485

hay mas en el foro. Buscando.......

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho

Este fue uno de los primeros posts que hice en el foro.
Calza justito con tu comentario Crimson.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

crimson dijo:
			
		

> Hola iamkbra y ricardodeni, hasta ahora los TIP35C que se consiguen son buenos, mejores que los TIP3055, lo veo en las fuentes de alimentación, los TIP3055 y los 2N3055 que dicen "Toshiba" en colorado son espantosos, un par de amper de carga y explotan miserablemente. Es todo un tema, hay que andar diseñando cosas de acuerdo a lo menos malo que hay en el mercado. Saludos C




En fuentes de pc ?


----------



## crimson

No iamkbra, en fuentes lineales, las que llevan transformador, regulador serie (723, por ejemplo) y transistores finales, como para alimentar un transmisor de banda ciudadana, por ejemplo. ¡Ah Cacho!, si leés estas líneas, OK al post de los transistores truchos, el otro día me acordaba de vos, vino un pibe a verme porque había armado un ampli de los de Rodd Elliot (siempre leo que los recomendás y hasta armaste algunos), el de 60W porque hervía. Bueno, reviso todo, corriente de reposo, si está oscilando, si hay algún error de armado...nada, todo OK, pero la corriente de reposo no bajaba de 150mA. Miro los transistores, BC546, BD140, BD139, y salida TIP2955 y TIP3055. Fui reemplazando los transistores, con mi santa paciencia y nada, hasta que cambié el par de salida. ¡Santo remedio! Evidentemente venía (después me di cuenta que era el 2955) con una fuga importante. Imaginate que me desconcertó a mi con 35 años armando macanas, pobres los pibes que recién empiezan y tienen que lidiar con estas porquerías. Saludos C


----------



## iamkbra

con el tip 35C se lo podria usar en 4ohm al ampli ?


----------



## crimson

Si lo alimentás hasta con +/-33V se la bancan, si lo alimentás con +/-50V no, tendrías que poner cuatro transistores de salida en vez de dos. El procedimiento es simple: los colectores van unidos, las bases van unidas y los emisores van con una resistencia de bajo valor (o,33 ohm más o menos), así funcionan perfectamente. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho

crimson dijo:


> ...el otro día...vino un pibe a verme...había armado un ampli de los de Rodd Elliot..., el de 60W porque hervía. Bueno, reviso todo, ...nada, todo OK, pero la corriente de reposo no bajaba de 150mA. Miro los transistores, BC546, BD140, BD139, y salida TIP2955 y TIP3055. Fui reemplazando...hasta que cambié el par de salida. ¡Santo remedio!...


Y la cantidad que me he cruzado de esas basuritas. A estas alturas ya aprendí a reconocer los falsos y tengo instrumental como para darme cuenta de por dónde puede estar la falla, pero hasta este punto (más si arrancás desde cero) se te hace cuesta arriba. Y caro, porque no te venden los falsos a la cuarta parte del precio los muy desgraciados. Sumá todo y se lo ponés en la mochila a un principiante y tenés una mezcla horrible para el pobre pibe.

Los 2955 falsos con los que me he topado, más allá de que tienen una pastilla que da risa (y asco) andan regularmente bien con tensiones ridículamente bajas. A los 30Vce ya se ponen a hacer bromas.
Y de la corriente ni hablar.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

crimson dijo:


> Si lo alimentás hasta con +/-33V se la bancan, si lo alimentás con +/-50V no, tendrías que poner cuatro transistores de salida en vez de dos. El procedimiento es simple: los colectores van unidos, las bases van unidas y los emisores van con una resistencia de bajo valor (o,33 ohm más o menos), así funcionan perfectamente. Saludos C




las resistencias van entre los emisores ? o entre la alimentacion y el primer emisor?


----------



## crimson

"Una imagen vale más que mil palabras" (Eso iría en "Frases Célebres"¿no?). Saludos C


----------



## iamkbra

crimson dijo:


> "Una imagen vale más que mil palabras" (Eso iría en "Frases Célebres"¿no?). Saludos C



Algo asi seria?


----------



## crimson

Así sería correcto, los emisores están a la derecha.


----------



## iamkbra

uh ok , gracias por tu ayuda crimson   un abrazo


----------



## antonioll74

Para quien me pueda contestar.... Según lo que he leeido hasta el momento, esto ha sido lo que he entendido. Estoy en lo correcto? y si no, pueden ser mas claros con un diagrama. gracias.


----------



## fLACOpABLO

Hola, despues de leer bastante el foro sobre estos amplificadores, no pude llegar a una conclusion (no soy tecnico electronico).

Mi consulta es: que tendria que cambiar del esquema de plaquetodo para que el amplificador funcione con una fuente de +/- 37 V y sobre una carga de 4 ohms?

Bastaria con colocarle otros 2 transistores de salida en paralelo?
Supongo que habria que cambiar valores del sistema de proteccion tambien.

En fin, si alguien ya lo hizo y podria recomendarme, lo agradezco desde ya.

Saludos!


----------



## Martintaladro

Hola, seguramente mi consejo es algo viejo con 12 páginas de post. Pero armé varias veces este ampli y anda para toda la vida!!!, también funciona con los 3055 pero al límite. Tengo una duda, es 100% correcto la afirmación que poniendo 4 transistores de salida puedo laburar en 130w a 4 ohms?. Si uso los 4 transistores en 8 ohms, me da más pontecia que con 2, o es sólo que me aguanta menos impedancia?,. Saludos!!.


----------



## Rock-R

Martintaladro dijo:
			
		

> Hola, seguramente mi consejo es algo viejo con 12 páginas de post. Pero armé varias veces este ampli y anda para toda la vida!!!, también funciona con los 3055 pero al límite. Tengo una duda, es 100% correcto la afirmación que poniendo 4 transistores de salida puedo laburar en 130w a 4 ohms?. Si uso los 4 transistores en 8 ohms, me da más pontecia que con 2, o es sólo que me aguanta menos impedancia?,. Saludos!!.



Tene mi palabra de que funciona al 100%,.. si queres te paso un video de un modulo con 6 transistores...
tengo un pbc que he diceñado con 6trans(2sc3858)., para los que quieran probar...
Saludos.


----------



## Martintaladro

Gracias ROCK-R por tu respuesta. Realmente me interesa el ampli con 6 TR. En algunos equipos que reparé usé los 2sc3858 y realmente andan muy bien. Por favor me pasarías el pcb y schematic? Gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Martintaladro dijo:


> ...es 100% correcto la afirmación que poniendo 4 transistores de salida puedo laburar en 130w a 4 ohms?.


Siempre podés quemarlo, pero te será más difícil con 4 transistores que con 2.
En caso de hacer eso (agregar transistores) tendrías que modificar la/s protección/es por sobrecorriente (en caso de haberlas) para poder aprovechar la corriente extra que tendrás disponible.


Martintaladro dijo:


> Si uso los 4 transistores en 8 ohms, me da más pontecia que con 2, o es sólo que me aguanta menos impedancia?


A igual tensión de alimentación e igual impedancia de carga, la potencia final no varía por más que pongas mil transistores.


Saludos


----------



## edix/09

hola como andan, quisiera saber si hay algun reemplaso para los bc547?


----------



## Martintaladro

hola edix/09, tenés el bc546 que aguanta mas tensión y el bc550 que es la versión LOW NOISE del 547, pero para que querés un reemplazo? si se consigue sin problemas el bc547?


----------



## edix/09

si pero yo soy de santa fe y comrpo en liniers las cosas y mañana tengo que depositar y me mandan un pedido de algunas cosas y justo hoy no tienen el bc547... el bc546 andaria lo mismo?


----------



## Martintaladro

así es, el 546 soporta más tensión que el bc547, despues es lo mismo. Saludos.


----------



## richard alonso

tambien puedes usar el bc548


----------



## husy

Buenos dias a todos les cuento que estoy como hace 4 meses con la placa esta de amplificador aries de 130W RCA y no la puedo hacer andar, hasta llegue hacer la placa yo mismo y no anda, seria la conecto y pruevo la corriente de salida del parlante y me marca 36V y lo mismo a la entrada de señal, tengo los TIP32C marca ST, Los Tip31C tiene una U y el otro una E, los transistores BC327,BC547 encapsulado negro y el BC337 encapsulado branco, no tiene ninguno de los dos transistores de potencia,ahi va una foto, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. mira este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-macrotec-quemado-28239/#post227999 porque  me parece que el problema lo tienes en la plaqueta.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## husy

muchas gracias lo voy a ver


----------



## Martintaladro

si tenés 36v en la salida, fijate que no esté pinchado algún transistor de salida, o algún otro. Si están todos los transistores bien, debe existir un problema en el PCB


----------



## husy

Martintaladro yo para saber si un transistor sirve lo que ago es poner el tester para medir resitencias y una punta en la base del transistor y la otra en el emisor da un numero, saco lo punta del emisor y la pongo en el colector da un numero y de luego de todas las otras convinaciones que se puede hacer con las tres patas si no me marca nada es que esta bien el transistor, decime si estoy en lo corecto?, hice el circuito utilizando el livewire y el pcb winzard y recien acabe de ver todo el circuito y esta bien el pcb.Si hay otra forma de ver si los transistores andan las escucho sin ningun problema, gracias


----------



## Martintaladro

fijate si tu tester tiene para medir diodos. Y medí entre base y colector y base y emisor tiene que tener aprox 600 de valor, si está en corto te marca 0, y si está abierto no marca nada, esa es la forma más correcta de chequear al TR. Saludos.


----------



## husy

Me fije en el tester y tiene el simbolo de un diodo pero en la misma escala de medir ohm puede ser correcto?si estan en la plaqueta soldado los TR se pueden medir igual no hay problema o los tengo que desoldar, saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Martintaladro

es ese el del símbolo del diodo. Si el TR está en corto te vas a dar cuenta aunque esté soldado, pero está bueno medirlo sin que esté en la placa, ya que la demás electrónica te hace que marque otra cosa.


----------



## husy

Muchas gracias ahora me voy a poner a medir y si alguno falla, mañana lo cambio y pruevo y paso los resultados, saludos


----------



## husy

Martintaladro mire los 8 TR y todos andan y mire el circuito impreso y esta bien, te agrgo algunos datos mas, en la salida del parlante me marca -43V y me calienta la resistencia de 1K que muestra la imagen la verdad nose porque porque todo esta en orden. saludos


----------



## Martintaladro

fijate que no estén en corto los diodos. Es un ampli chico, no puede existir problema.


----------



## husy

antes de conectar los diodos probe con continuidad y solo circulava para un lado no se que puede ser, los diodos hasta el zener andan.


----------



## edix/09

Hola gente, estoy armando este amplificador en modo estereo seria 2 placas... pero lo que me eh preguntado real mente cuanta potencia real emite el musik man 130w... algunos dicen 100wrs en el esquema donde tiene los componentes dice 70wsm escrito en birome...

Saludos


----------



## Martintaladro

edix/09 si leés con un poco más de atención verás que los 70W que dice escrito con lapicera es si le ponés una alimentación de +/-35v y modificás los componentes que están indicados.


----------



## nicoleta

una pregunta ?
en el pdf habla de la calibracion, si no la hago o me olvido cuando lo voy a probar que podria ser lo peor que puede pasar ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nicoleta dijo:


> en el pdf habla de la calibracion, si no la hago o me olvido cuando lo voy a probar *que podria ser lo peor que puede pasar ?*



Desde que no pase nada y solo es escuche mal hasta que vuele la etapa de salida...vos verás...


----------



## estgeryu

hola compañeros... soy estudiante de electrónica (recion empezando) y me han enseñado que para que el transistor de entrada amplifique toda la onda se debe de suministrar una tensión contínua en serie con la señal de entrada. mi pregunta es: ¿Porque en este circuito la señal se inyecta directamente a la base del transistor sin una cimponente continua que eleve la onda al 1º cuadrante?


----------



## Fogonazo

estgeryu dijo:


> ....(reci*E*n empezando) y me han enseñado que para que el transistor de entrada amplifique toda la onda se debe de suministrar una tensión contínua en serie con la señal de entrada. mi pregunta es: ¿Porque en este circuito la señal se inyecta directamente a la base del transistor sin una c*O*mponente continua que eleve la onda al 1º cuadrante?



Esa función la cumple R1, derivando a GND la base del transistor T1 (PNP)


----------



## pandacba

KG dijo:
			
		

> Que tal?, les comento que lo arme y anda perfecto, el unico problema que tengo es que al conectarle el bajo tengo mucho ruido a masa y para sacarlo tengo que tocar un potenciometro o las cuerdas del mismo, tienen idea como sacar ese molesto ruido??



Hola, como estas, ese amplifcador es muy bueno, en argentina se han armado miles, estan dentro de muchos equipos que aún hoy en dia se comercializan, es una versión de las que lanzo Philips Elcoma y que es una modificación del RCA.
Por aqui se ha dicho que es malo, que hay que cambiarles los transistores de salida etc, etc nada de eso, yo en mi caso particular he armado y reparado cientos de estos amplificadores, de echo estoy armando uno 100+100 a pedido en este momento y utilizo justo la placa del equema último que esta matriculado A1351 y que es realizado por la firma Aries circuitos impresos, de la ciudad de Córdoba, y las placas salen $19.

El problema de ruido que tenes seguro que viene por un mal cableado de masas, los amplificadores son muy críticos en este sentido, no se puede poner la masa donde nos de la gana, ni donde nos quede más cómodo. la masa de esta placa debe ir a la masa de la fuente pero no tomada justo sobre los capacitores, alli hay circulación de corriente y eso produce ruido, que sin  conocimientos y sin instrumental no se sacan, por otro lado la masa de la entrada debe ir a la del pre y no llevarla a chasis porque alli se generan lazos por donde circula corriente. La carcasa de los potenciometros debe estar puesta a masa o captara zumbidos, los cables tiene que ser de optima calidad, la maya trenzada sin un huequito, no sirven las espiraladas ni las trenzadas tipo red con agueros, malla bien cerrada, es decir cables de muy buena calidad, lo barato siempre resulta caro. Los 2N3055 funcionan perfecto en este esquema, si se lo quiere emplear para reproducir bajos es conveniente poner doble juego de trnaistores con sus correspondientes R de emisor y base y los driver cambiaralos por TIP42C, ah los transistores deben estar apareados, desd el par diferencial(sobre todo estos)
Bueno cualquier duda que te surga a ti a los demás foristas con gusto las respondo, tengo casi todas las variante de este amplificador las modificaciones que se le hicieron y cual de ellas son mejores, entre ellas hay variantes con transistores darlington, complementarios en la salida.

Como he dicho el circuito de 130W tiene su origen en diseño de la RCA y que fue modificado por Philips, incluso los suyos propios que proponia en sus manuales de transistores aqui introducidos por Fapesa y que fueron famosos junto a los de RCA, estos en la gama media arrancaban en 15W seguian en 25W y culminaban en 40W todos sobre 8ohms, RCA que presentaba una gama muy amplia en la gama media tenia en simetria cuasi complementaria 12,25,40 y 70W con fuente partida, y Texas tambien tenia 7y 15W a unos 38V 16 y 8ohms respectivamente y 35 y 70W a 55V de fuente y 8 y 4 ohms respectivamente.
Fapesa tambien presento un amplificaor de 100W(en realidad daba 90W y asi lo presentaban)con driver en clase A con transformador inversor de fase, a +-45V sobre 8ohms del cual por ahora no hablare, de echo RCAtambien tenia varias versiones que arrancaban en los 100W y culminaban en los 300W pero esa era la gama superior cuasicomplementaria. Fapesa puso en el mercado y a disposición de los armadores y fabricantes circuitos y la info de un ampli de 240W con amplificación en puente y carga de 6ohms

Volvamos donde estabamos, deciamos que Philips decide actualizar aquellos circuitos aprovechando una nueva linea de transistoes complementarios darlington de potencia de la serie BDX y BDV los primeros capsula TO3 metálica, TO3 plástica los segundos.
Hoy les presento una version para tres potencias diferentes 25,50 y 100W


----------



## allnighter69

Hola me llamo Jacobo, por mi lugar no encuentro un transformador de mas de 24v a 5 amp que es que actualmente tengo usando en una fuente variable para mi taladro, lo que pensaba mas bien en hacer una de las fuentes propuestas pero intercalarle un variac que regule solo voltaje, alguien podrá ayudarme con tal proyecto???.


----------



## //matias//

hola bueno recurro al forro porque yo hice este ampificador de 130w pero no lo puedo hacer andar, uso los mj15016 los tip 31 y 32 c pero no hay vuelta no lo puedo hacer andar , lo pruebo con una lampara en serie entre la linea y el tranformador uso un tranformador de 24+24  2A lo uso como prueba pero en cuanto sepa que ande compare un de 36+36  6A, pero hasta entonses usare el que tengo. el problema que tengo es que cuando  no conecto nada a la salida la lampara no enciende pero cuando le conecto un parlante a la salida la lampara se encandila demasiado osea que tiene mucho consumo. tambien lo probe con sonido pero no hay caso no anda. bueno cualquier ayudita q me puedan dar se los agradesere.
saludos.
cambie los 2n3055 por que la resistencia de 100ohm se quemaba y me hacia un agujero en la placa. y como lei los comentario decidi cambiarlos por los mj...


----------



## Juan Jose

//matias// dijo:


> hola bueno recurro al forro porque yo hice este ampificador de 130w pero no lo puedo hacer andar, uso los mj15016 los tip 31 y 32 c pero no hay vuelta no lo puedo hacer andar , lo pruebo con una lampara en serie entre la linea y el tranformador uso un tranformador de 24+24 2A lo uso como prueba pero en cuanto sepa que ande compare un de 36+36 6A, pero hasta entonses usare el que tengo. el problema que tengo es que cuando no conecto nada a la salida la lampara no enciende pero cuando le conecto un parlante a la salida la lampara se encandila demasiado osea que tiene mucho consumo. tambien lo probe con sonido pero no hay caso no anda. bueno cualquier ayudita q me puedan dar se los agradesere.
> saludos.
> cambie los 2n3055 por que la resistencia de 100ohm se quemaba y me hacia un agujero en la placa. y como lei los comentario decidi cambiarlos por los mj...


 
Hola no desesperes que es una placa muy noble una vez que la haces abdar.
Creo que tu problema radica pricipalmente en que estas usando MJ!%=!& que son PNP y la placa lleva transistores de salida del tipo NPN como son los 2N3055, los MJ15015 o los MJ15003 o los TIP35 que andan muy bien.

Sube una foto de la placa por ahi vemos algo que no te das cuenta y te ayudamos a que arranque.

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## pandacba

husy dijo:


> Martintaladro mire los 8 TR y todos andan y mire el circuito impreso y esta bien, te agrgo algunos datos mas, en la salida del parlante me marca -43V y me calienta la resistencia de 1K que muestra la imagen la verdad nose porque porque todo esta en orden. saludos



Buenas vamos a dar una mano, esta placa que muestras es la que corresponde al PCB fabricado por Aries en Córdoba. si todo el material esta bueno esa placa se arma y sale andando de una!!! pero estos amplificadores con etrada diferencial tienen sus secretos y leyendo en el foro nadie lo menciona, más arriba habia uno que vio escrito sobre un circuito en birome 70W, digamos que este circuito deriva del presentado originalmente por RCA y que fuera modificado por PHILIPS ELCOMA, cuando arme mi primera versión del RCA de 70 todo volo incluyendo el parlante transistores capsula TO92 partidas al medio TIP's derretitod de terror!!!
Bien no sabia un detalle muy pero muy importante. para que en la salida se mantenga el 0V el par diferencial de la entrada(que es el que se encarga de eso entre otras cosas)debe estar apareado al menos al 10% que singifica esto? que la diferencia de ganancia entre uno y otro no debe ser superior al 10%, yo busco que sean lo más parecidos posibles.
Veamos un ejemplo si uno de los transistores tiene 410 de Hfe, el otro deberia tener o 450 como máximo o 370, para hacer eso se compra un lote de 10 o 20 transistores y se busca las parejas que tengan la mayor ganancia pero con la diferencia mencionada como mínimo.
generalmente compramos transistores y los ponemos sin siquiera fijarnos en esto y no solamente debe estar apareado el par de entrada, deben  estarlo los driver y los mísmisimos transistores de salida, de no ser ha asi el amplificador nunca rendira al máximo, ya que una rama puede llegar a saturacion y producir recorte mientras a la otra le falta rato para llegar...

En el caso que mencionas si no esta dañado el transistor lo esta la resistencia de emisor, esa R calienta porque por un lado esta a masa a traves del diodo y por otro si el tr de abajo conduce queda entre una de las ramas de la fuente y masa y es lógico que caliente.

Consejo dado donde estas, desmonta con mucho cuidado toda la placa, limpia adecuadamente las zonas de soldadura sacando los execos de estaño y limpiando todo luego con alcohol isopropílico. una vez echo esto veriicar todas las pistas y que sus puntos de union tengan continuidad, de esta forma podemos encotrar pistas cortadas que no se ven a simple vista y nos aseguramos cualquier otro problema. Antes de montar cada componente medirlo y asegurarse que este en buenas condiciones, verificar que el zener sea efectivamante de 3.3V, verificar que los diodos esten bien, un problema del digital es que es muy dificil ver si el diodo tiene fugas salvo algunos más avanzados que hacen una comprobación efectiva del mismo. En la práctica la mejor manera es probarlos con tester analógico, puesto por resistencia en la escala de 1K, un TR en  buenas condiciones acusara midiendo en directa(para un nPn punta negra en la base y roja en emisor y luego colector) una resistencia algo menor de 5k, la medida normalmnte esta entre 5k y unos 3k medidas inferiores y/o superiores indican algún problema, poniendo las puntas al reves no debe medir si mide es porque tiene fugas, obviamente si no mide nada la juntura esta abierta para los PnP invertir las puntas con respecto al nPn. Asegurarse que las R de emisor tengan efectivamente .33 ohms si son mayores alteraran el funcionamiento del circuito. normalmente se las marca como R33 otras como 0.33R, medir con el ohm por la minima escala, tener en cuenta que en los digitales por 200 ohms juntando las puntas siempre marca algo y si la bateria esta baja esa medida aumenta. Con analógico ajustar el 0 bien para esa escala. Si todo el material esta bueno andara de una, ahh para probar siempre como regla de oro poner la entrada en cortocircuito, no colocar el parlante, si es posible hacer una resistiva mejor aún , en el punto medio del parlante debe haber 0V o una medida muy cercana, unos mV no causan ningún problema. Si todo esta bien deberia haber la tensión mencionada, lo ideal es tener un osciloscopio y un genrador de señal e inyectar una señal senoidal y ver como la amplifica.
Este amplificador es para 8ohms, ponerle 4 es destruirlo por más que digan que se puede, no he armado uno de estos he echo muchísimos y he arreglado de terceros una buena cantidad, el amplificador es muy noble, de echo lo vendian como modulo armado casas que alcanzaron renombre como Audison venian en la famosa linea MAI con un pre basado en el 747(lo cual fue un gran error, ya que para audio es malísimo, en los audison lo reemplazabamos por TL083 el cual si bien es de uso generales es mucho mejor que 747 y es compatible pata por pata, lamentablemente no viene equivalene en TL07X ya que estos son bajo ruido )

Cualquier duda   consultar de echo ja! estoy armando un par de placas del mismo
PD verificar que los TR sean de buena calidad, comprarlos en casas que tengamos la seguridad de los que nos venden, hace poco repare una potencia que lleva TIP142/147, funcionaba bien pero al poco de andar el disipador hervia, era imposible tocarlo con la mano!!! 
Claro los transistores eran Falsos, como tenia gene conocida que venia de fuera aproveche para pedirle que me trajera una pequeña cantidad. Puse esos y joya!!! andana bien, pero ya hubique un par de casas en Bs As que venden semiconductores de primera.

Los 2N3055 se siguen fabricando!!! compañias como Thompson (ST) y otras lo siguen produciendo con muy buena calidad, lamentablemente hay sobrepoblación de falsos, pero hay que buscar se consiguen y si no traerlos de fuera de casas conocidas, si se gasta un poco más por los costos de envio, pero si suman todo lo que se gasta en roturas es fácil ver que sale más barato comprar afuera elementos de buena calidad y termina saliendo mas barato.

Cuando confirme que pusieron en marcha estas placas bien vere de subir con fotos una versión que hicimos con transistores darlingtons complementarios pero esa es otra historia hasta pronto


----------



## //matias//

Ver el archivo adjunto 2 proyecto.rar

Ver el archivo adjunto 2proyecto.rarhola juan jose aca te dejo unas fotos! si uso los mj15015 uso pero no funcan :S


----------



## Fogonazo

//matias// dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 38623
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 38624hola juan jose aca te dejo unas fotos! si uso los mj15015 uso pero no funcan :S



Por lo que me pareció ver, tu PCB no corresponde con este dibujo.
Ver el archivo adjunto 27814​


----------



## Juan Jose

Si coincido con Fofonazo. Me parece que no esta bien la parte de conexcion del transistor de potencia derecho. Te paso uno que arme hace ya un tiempo solo que tiene dos placas pero compara las pistas y te daras cuenta.

Tambien revisa este post donde subi los PCB listo para plancha, los componentes con tip35 que van directo a la plaqueta sin cables y anda muy bien hasta en 4 ohms. Lo unico que vas a ver diferente es que tiene unos diodos protectores que la original no los trae.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-macrotec-quemado-28239/#post227999


saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## pandacba

Creo que tu problema raidca precisamente en hacerlo funcionar con 24V loque te da casi28V de continua, estas a 22V de los 50que requiere cada rama, todas las etapas tienen resistencias de polarización que obviamente se calcularon para esa tensión, si queres hacer la prueba a esa tensión deberias cambiar algunos valores para que la polarización sea correcta, hice una prueba simulada y otra prática y efectivamente hay problemas, tener en cuenta que el par de entrada que es el que maneja todo, que aparte deben estar apareados, si se despolariza se desequilibra y seguro que tenes tensión en la linea de parlante, por eso cuando no pones nada no hay consumo pero cuando pones el parlante este queda entre algunos de los potenciales de las rama y masa, y obvio que se te queme algo. Mira afortunadamente tengo los valores para 25W, 40W y 65W de ese amplificador, con la tension que le estas poniendo estas prácticamente entre 25 y 40W, para 25 la fuente es +-25 para 40 es +-30
Fijate como habra diferencia en los potenciales que para 25W el pre driver y su espejo de corriente, son en càpsula TO92
Ese amplificador si no se erra en las conecciones como parece aparte de lo que yo menciono y los valores de los componentes estan correctos y lo semiconductores en buen estado anda de una, a la primera, si algo pasa seguro es o un componente alterado den su valor o un semiconductor de mala calidad, el otro detalle como te digo es el par de entrada como es un amplificador diferencial tienen que tener prácticamente la misma ganancia ya que si hay mucha diferencia veras en el punto medio en lugar de tensiones cercanas al 0V tesiones mayores y en caso de ser muy diferentes hace que se embale todo y muera de una!!! comproba que la ganancia de ellos no tengan una diferencia mayor al 10% cuanto más cercana mejor. Ésos transistores deberian ir bien juntitos para que los factores termicos los afecten a los dos por igual, por eso en equipos de cierta calidad se utilizan tranistores que estan en una sola càpsula y que vienen obviamete igualados de fábrica.
los drivers y salidas tambien deberian estar apareados, en este caso no es que no vayan a funcionar, sino que el amplificador no rendira parejo en ambas ramas, pudiendo estar una en recorte y la otr lejos de ella. Cordiales saludos


----------



## //matias//

muchas gracias por todo,pero los transistores de potencia están bien conectados como dice la hoja de datos, y la fuente q*UE* uso el tranfo es de 24+24 y rectificados se hacen 35+35 yo creo q*UE* con esa tencion de alimentación el circuito deveria funcionar. fogonazo yo tengo los mismo esquemas q*UE* vos tenes pero no le pongo dos transistores en el emisor. 
saludos cordiales.


----------



## Juan Jose

Disculpa mi insistencia pero me parece que TU PCB esta invertido. Osea, no se corresponde con el que posteo fogonazo o los que te subi yo. Fijate que la conexcion de positivo y negativo a los transistores de forma invertida. 
Pregunta: no olvidaste imprimirlo en espejo antes de transferirlo al cobre?.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## pandacba

Acabo de cotejar el dibujo, tienen una diferencia con las que yo adquiero y es que en todas las que han mostrado mirado la placa desde el lado de la entrada los pines del borde opuesto serian B,E,C,+50,P,masa,-50,B,E,C.
Es decir asi estan echos esos PCB, el que yo tengo la secuencia es B,C,E,....,B,C,E.

y de acuerdo a la secuencia estan bien conectadas, lo que no veo alli pero tal vez este sobre los transistores son los diodos que van entre colector y emisor de cada  TR.
La placa esta bien en la que se muestra por abajo, pero la otra vista de arriba la que esta semi armada no es igual con la que muestra todas las coneciones ya que muestra una de las resistencias de 100 ohm de muy bajo wataje en la primera no.
Digo que esta bien conectatos los transistores porque y siempre de acuerdo a las fotos se ve que el cable verde va al colector y "supongo" que el amarillo va a la base y el azul  al emisor.
Si todo esta asi, es evidente que hay un componente malo o algun error de mentaje, sumado al tema tema de las tensiones ya que si importan, no olvidemos que los transistores son amplifiacdors de tensión por lo tanto si varian las tensiones varia el consumo y la polarización se va de paseo.
En electrónica el "Supongo" no significa que asi sea, ya que las cosas no son como uno supone y cree, la electrónica se rige por ciertas reglas, alli en el espejo de corriente hay un zener de 3V3 y la R que lleva asociado esta calculada para la disipación de ese elemento, si la tensión baja a tal punto que la tensión sobre el zener es inferior, esta no quedara fijada, y el epejo de corriente ya no trabajara como tal e incluso puede llegar a no conducir, como consecuencia de ello el driver se queda sin "fuente" y por tanto como el TIP31 queda porlarizado positivamente, hara conducir a pleno al TIP32, la otra rama quedara al corte o casi, pero la rama de asociada alo TR mencionados puede que quede conduciendo a pleno o parcialmente.
Porque no te tomas la molestia y en diversos puntos del circuito, tomas las tensiones respectivas(sin carga), porque mientras tu solo te limites a decir no funciona, jamás lo haras funcionar, de echo cualquiera de los que te han dado indicaciones ya sea fogonazo, juan josen entre otros si tuvieran esa placa en sus manos en pocos minutos te dirian que tiene y evidentememente es un error de armado o algun componente defectuoso, yo en particular trabajo desde finales de los 70, comienzos de los 80 con ese circuito, y jamás tuve problemas al igual que el hermano de este modelo y que comercializaba Plaquetodo bajo la sigla 100-76 en 30 años arme muchísimos de esos equipos, yo mismo hice placas de ese modelo e incluso tengo un diseño modificado que utiliza simetria complementaria con transistores darlington, dio trabajo pero funciona y muy bien....
Conclusión, de ese circuitos en la argentina se armaron cientos de miles, Audison lo utilizo en sus modulos en distintas potencias, musikan lo tenia en kit y armado, modul technics tambien, tan solo por mencionarte a algunos ya que fue realizado por muchos ya sea en modulos listo para utilizar o en plaquetas para armar. Si no hubiera sido un buen amplificador no se habrian echo tantos, y es tan bueno que aun se lo sigue comercializando en modulos armados y se siguen vendiendo las plaquetas.


PD, algunos modulos no llevan el diodo entre colector y emisor como mencione, entre ellos los audison al menos en sus placas hasta 40W, lo estoy viendo en un circuito original que acompañaba dichos modulos.
En las placas Aries que son las que utilizo actualmente si los llevan la misma lleva la codificación A3521


----------



## Cacho

[Offtopic]



Juan Jose dijo:


> Si coincido con *Fofonazo*. Me parece...


Estem... ¿Con quién? 

[/Offtopic]


----------



## //matias//

hola juan jose revise la placa y esta todo en orden no esta invertido esta como el post de fogonozo y por si yo tendria invertido mi placa tendria la entrada de audio del lado derecho pero en cambio lo tengo del izquierdo como los de mas.  ademas yo lo tengo unos del transistores si vs lo ves del lado de los componentes del lado derecho el positivo va con el conector y el izquierdo con el negativo con el emisor yo creo que esta bien me tiro mas por los valores de las resistencia que tendria que cambiar por que a este circuito lo alimento con 35+35 2A rectificados ya.
saludos cordiales.
pd: fijate bien mis fotos y analizalas y te vas a dar cuenta.


----------



## Juan Jose

Cacho dijo:


> [Offtopic]
> 
> 
> Estem... ¿Con quién?
> 
> [/Offtopic]


 

Perdon por el error. 



//matias// dijo:


> hola juan jose revise la placa y esta todo en orden no esta invertido esta como el post de fogonozo y por si yo tendria invertido mi placa tendria la entrada de audio del lado derecho pero en cambio lo tengo del izquierdo como los de mas. ademas yo lo tengo unos del transistores si vs lo ves del lado de los componentes del lado derecho el positivo va con el conector y el izquierdo con el negativo con el emisor yo creo que esta bien me tiro mas por los valores de las resistencia que tendria que cambiar por que a este circuito lo alimento con 35+35 2A rectificados ya.
> saludos cordiales.
> pd: fijate bien mis fotos y analizalas y te vas a dar cuenta.


 

Matias, mirando bien el PCB tienes razon. Me confuncio un poco que tiene las pistas como pintadas del lado de componentes.

Creo que con esa tension no deberias de tener esa falla, la del corto. Puede que distorsione a algo parecido pero entonces me inclino por componente quemado a la salida. o pista en corto o los diodos del bias mal polarizados o en corto.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## //matias//

hola bueno muchas gracias juan, voy a rehacer la placa de nuevo y comprar los componentes de nuevo. muchas gracias por los aportes!
saludos cordiales.


----------



## eledulu01

hola compañeros! muy interesante el tema!!! era lo que estaba buscando. me estoy volviendo lo*C*o de tanto leer, jajaj esa el la suerte del principiante jejejejjeje  

una preguntita, tengo un trafo de 36+36 por 4 Amp, queria saber si es suficiente para realizar una versión mono de alguno de estos amplificadores que proponen; y también, si fueran tan amables de pasarme del diagrama de la fuente de alimentación mas conveniente, y  con los valores de los componentes. 
desde ya grascias


----------



## pandacba

con ese trafo podes hacer una versión estereo del amplificador mencionado ya que ese trafo te de da unos 400W, como fuente es muy simple, en la mayoria de las casas de electrónica venden placas echas al propósito en las cuales solo tenes que poner los componentes que son o 4 diodos o un puente de los que vienen con 4 terminales más 2 capacitores electróliticos....
una buena idea es hacer una fuente para cada placa en este caso con un puente de 4A y dos capacidades de al menos 5000uF x 63V sera suficiente, en la placa vienen marcado la orientación de los componentes asi como entrada y salidas que enste caso seran de 36 + 36 de CA y la salida seran de +-50V DC es decir una rma positiva y otra negativa respecto a masa, en el caso de llevar 4 diodos discretos con 4 de 3A x 100V o más te sobra. En este momento no tengo ningún esquema a mano para ilustrarte pero podes buscar por ejemplo en el site de plaquetodo, como fuente partida


----------



## pipa09

Eledulu01 , con ese tranformador vas a andar ien para una sola placa. 

Te paso la placa que yo utilizo para esas placas, tambien subo otro diseño de pcb para el que lo quiera.

Saludos a todos, 
Juan Manuel


----------



## eledulu01

gracias padacba y pipa09!

tengo una duda, con la conección de la fuente a la potencia. ahi les puse un dibujo de como interpreto la conección: es medio obvia, pero temo quivocarme por eso les consulto; y porque, además, núnca tuve que hacer este tipo de fuente. las que hice hasta haora eran chicas del tipo de onda completa, media onda y rectificador puente para 12v je je je de las que se usan en pequeños proyectos. 

por favor veanlo. Ah, otra cosa, el trafo al final lo compre de 32 + 32 X 6Amp. (me dolio un poquito el gasto, pero lo vale jejejej) po*R*q*UE* es el único que encontré. 

ah, me olvidaba, pipa09, el PCB de la potencia que me pasaste, lo debo dar vuelta tipo espejo para ver la pistas como irian en la placa real o ya está en la opsicion para imprimir?


----------



## pipa09

Eledulu01 , la placa de la fuente , si la quieres hacer con el metodo de la plancha, deberias imprimir en espejo.

La conexion que subiste es correcta.

PD: Cual fue el costo del tranformador?

PD 2 : en el pcb de la potencia, *ya esta listo para imprimir y planchar (ya esta invertido*) , si quieres ver las pistas de manera real (como quedaria el pcb listo) deberias volver a invertirlo. 

Cualquier duda consulte

 Saludos
                                         Juan Manuel


----------



## eledulu01

Muchísimas gracias pipa09! Excelente tu ayuda.

Te cuento que el trafo me costó unos $175, no sé, pera mi me sailó un poquito caro. Es que en la zona en la que vivo, no se encuentran bunas cosas y mucho menos baratas.

Ah, una preguntita más, que tiene que ver con el voltaje de la fuente con respecto a la potencia: 

yo tengo este trafo de 32+32 que rectificado ya en la fuente va a dar +32 Vcc y - 32 Vcc con un punto V0. ¿Esto quiere decir que los voltajes + y - sumados uno con el otro más ese punto cero van a proveer a la potencia de 64volt? y, si fuese así, ¿ese voltaje no afectará a la potencia, que según sus especificaciones dice que trabaja con +-50 volt?


----------



## pipa09

eledulu01 dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias pipa09! Excelente tu ayuda.
> 
> 
> De nada, todo lo que necesites..
> 
> 
> 
> yo tengo este trafo de 32+32 que rectificado ya en la fuente va a dar +32 Vcc y - 32 Vcc con un punto V0. ¿Esto quiere decir que los voltajes + y - sumados uno con el otro más ese punto cero van a proveer a la potencia de 64volt? y, si fuese así, ¿ese voltaje no afectará a la potencia, que según sus especificaciones dice que trabaja con +-50 volt?


 

Te comento, la tension alterna que entrega tu transformador, al momento de convertirla en casi continua (rectificado y filtrado) aumenta un poco su valor, para que te hagas una idea , al valor de tension continua, deberias multiplicarla por 1.41, lo que dara un valor cercano al voltaje obtenido en continua.

busca en el foro, "pautas de diseños de fuentes" , un tema de fogonazo donde te vas a sacar muchas dudas.

Consulte cualquier cosa.

Saludos, juan manuel


----------



## jmcu

Nunca esta de mas pasar por el foro en la parte de principiantes. Muchas de las cosas que ustedes preguntan ya fueron detalladas alli. Quienes las hicieron llevan años de esperiencia y alli les dan las pautas ,a veces mas que basicas. A ellos les paso en algun momento por ejemplo haber colocado algun capacitor electrolitico con polaridad invertida y no les digo como explotan(mucho cuidado). Revisen  bien sus placas con sus circuitos correspondientes, la mayor parte de los problemas esta a la vista y no simpre nos fijamos mucho. Para armar cualquier placa tenemos que ver detalladamente todo y asi nos aseguraremos del exito del proyecto. Saludos para todos.


----------



## eledulu01

leop4 dijo:


> hola a todos ese debe ser el mismo que este yo lo hice y anda que da miedo jejej aca dejo los archivos.
> 
> con transformador de 32+32 o 36+36 6A sobra para dos placas.





HOLA AMIGO!!! Una "preguntonta", las anotaciones que se observa en la Hoja del diagrama que subiste, son tuyas? eso hay que seguir para usar un trafo de 32+32 o36+36? 

te cuanto que yo dispongo de un trafo de 32+32, Y he obserbado esas anotaciones que proponen un cambio de valores de unas resistencias para +-35Vcc. solo quiero sacarme esa duda así comienzo con el proyecto.

P/D: Lo que estuve preguntando sobre el diseño de la fuente y el voltaje que ofrece, creo haber ya disipado un poco mis duadas. 


GRACIAS A TODOS POR SU BUENA VOLUNTAD!!!!!


----------



## pipa09

eledulu01 dijo:


> P/D: Lo que estuve preguntando sobre el diseño de la fuente y el voltaje que ofrece, creo haber ya disipado un poco mis duadas.
> 
> 
> GRACIAS A TODOS POR SU BUENA VOLUNTAD!!!!!


 

De nada compañero, para eso es este foro. para entre todos ayudarnos


----------



## pandacba

Es lógico cuando uno empieza que le surgan una serie de dudas, que para quienes ya tienen suficiente experiencia son trivialidades, pero hay veces que el principiante se topa con otro enemigo invisible y por alli pregunta cosas porque hay cosas que no andan y uno responde en base a que cree que todo es como debiera ser, pero al no ser confunde al principiante.
En mis comienzos se me dio por hacer una fuente estabilizada para mi radio Spica, asi que compre un transformador de 9+9 y arme el regulador utilzando un MJE1100, todo muy prolijo sodadadura cableado, etc pero al conectarlo a la radio, en esta se sentia un muy fuerte bramido, mire revise y recontrarevise y no encontre que le pudiera pasar, con pilas funcionaba bien, pero con esa fuente un ruido monstruoso, mil conjeturas de quienes sabian un poco más, la cuestión que frustrado por la experiencia la archve y quedo alli guardada y olvidada, con el pasar de los años tener más experiencia, màs conocimiento un dia me tope con aquella fuente de mis comienzos y el feo fecuerdo de aquella sensacion de fracaso que experimente, asi que la puse sobre la mesa y me quede mirandola que habia echo mal, aún tenia guardada la Spica y al conectarla aquel ruido, solo que ahor me pareicio conocido, mire todo un poco más y mientras respasaba, me di cuenta, "el trafo, esta mal bobinado" me rectifica en media onda, lo cual es fácil verificar, ya sea con un tester o con un osciloscopio y efectivamente, el bobinado secundario no estaba en contrafase, al desoldar el terminal del medio el doble alambre era un rulo, es decir una derivación, y al medir con el tester digital la impedancia de ambos ramales era diferente, poca cosa debido a que no habia sido bobinado bifilarmente, el transformador era de un conocido proveedor y al colocarlo al oscilocopio solo habia media onda, cambie el trafo por otro y mi vieja espica funciono maravillosamente bien, sin sumbido y ese echo borro aquel sabor amargo que me habia quedado en mis primeros años y la satisfacción que lo habia echo bien, pero un mal producto, me pudo haber echo renunciar a todo, pero me alegro que no fue asi y aparte aún no tenia desarrollada toda la capacidad deductiva  que alcance años después. Es una pequeña anecdota que seguro a muchos les habra pasado y otros tal vez jamás se enteraron


----------



## eledulu01

pandacba, muchísimas gracias por compartir esta anecdota. Te digo que a mi me sirvió un montón para reflexionar sobre esto de la electronica, que es un mundo complejo y nuevo para mí, y el cual me apasiona cada vez más. Pero que por mometos me hace plantearme la preguna de si realmente estoy dispusto a dedicarle mi tiempo, si  realmente soy capaz de afrontar los retos y de solventar los huecos y falencias que requiere tal disciplina, y si en algún momento tendré la satisfacción plena de decir que manejo a cierto nivel este conocimiento. Por eso, compañero, te digo que ésto que nos cuentas motiva de una manera especial a quienes estamos empezando de la forma que podemos en este apasionante mundo. 
Un saludo, y ya les estaré contando como va mi potencia de 130w jejej ( ya tengo los materiales. falta revisar que todo esté bien y ponerse manos a la obra).    =)


----------



## pipa09

eledulu01 dijo:


> pandacba, muchísimas gracias por compartir esta anecdota. Te digo que a mi me sirvió un montón para reflexionar sobre esto de la electronica, que es un mundo complejo y nuevo para mí,
> Un saludo, y ya les estaré contando como va mi potencia de 130w jejej ( ya tengo los materiales. falta revisar que todo esté bien y ponerse manos a la obra). =)


 
Esperamos noticias de esa placa, y es verdad lo que dice pandacba, nunca esta demas preguntar algo , (incluso a quienes lo hayan preguntado antes) ya sea por no saberlo o no estar 100% seguros, siempre habra algun buen humano dispuesto a dar una mano.

Saludos 

Juan Manuel


----------



## eledulu01

Hola de nuevo!!! 

Bueno, acá les vengo a mostrar cómo va avanzando mi proyecto: les cuento que ya terminé mi plaqueta. El diagrama que seguí fue el que propuso el compañero leop4 al comienzo de este tema, quien nos ofrecia otra versión de la potencia de 130W, con unas modificaciones en algunos valores de algunas resistencias para transformador de 32 +32 o 36+ 36, lo cueal me interesó porque mi trafo es de 32+32 6Amp. Los cambios mensionados son los siguientes: 
*R4 que era de 100 KOhm pasa a ser de  68KOhm;
*R13 y R16 que eran de 100 Ohm 2W pasan a ser de 68 Ohm 2W, y
*R10 y R17 que  eran de 47 Ohm pasan a ser de 33 Ohm.

Y, bueno, además les comento que hice el PCB de dicha potencia, asegurandome de que siguiera las coneciones del diagrama, prestando atención en la coneción de los transistores (ver que base , colector y emisor esten bien conectadoscon con los oros componentes que correspondan). Les cuento que el PCB me costó horrores, poque quise hecerlo con la técnica del planchado, la cual núnca habia practicado y de la que sólo habia leido un poco  jejejje... sguin lo que leí :estudiando: necesitaba el dibujo de la plaqueta **fotocopiado** en papel fotográfico, lo cual me resultó imposible, ya que en  ningún negocio de fotocopias me dejaron meter dicho papel en sus máquinas  ( eso me pasa por no tener un amigo librero  ), lo que me llevó a probar con imprimirlo en casa, y bueno, tambien a destrozar  por excesivo calor un buen pedazo de pertinac . El caso es que tuve que improvisar com papel de carbónico  (lo cual no se lo recomiendo) . 

Ah, otra cosa que me interesaria que me confirmen, es sobre el reemplazo de los bc337 y los bc327. Lo que pasa es que no conseguí esos transistores con la caracteristica bcxxx poque no habia en los negocios de mi city , por lo que me ofrecienron como reemplazo un c33725 w76 y un c32725 w48. La verdad no estoy seguiro de que sean los remplazos , por eso prefiero consusltarles a ustedes.

Bueno, gracias de nuevo por su atencion. Ahi abajo de les adjunto las fotos.
Espero sus comentarios, advertencias y demás 

P/D: hoy armo la fuente, busco con qué disipar los 2n3055, y no pruebo nada sin tener la venia de ustedes.


saludos  (me pasé con estos emoticones jejeejej   )

Acá va, por si no se acuerdan, el circuito que seuí


----------



## CDZeta

Antes de probarla fijate esto
Dale las gracias a Fogonazo. Yo ahora a la mañana me compro los componentes, Ya tengo el PCB solo tengo que hacerle las pistas por el metodo plancha... Ah y lo voy a hacer andar con un trafo de 36+36 6A. Saludos


----------



## pipa09

eledulu01 dijo:


> Ah, otra cosa que me interesaria que me confirmen, es sobre el reemplazo de los bc337 y los bc327. Lo que pasa es que no conseguí esos transistores con la caracteristica bcxxx poque no habia en los negocios de mi city , por lo que me ofrecienron como reemplazo un c33725 w76 y un c32725 w48. La verdad no estoy seguiro de que sean los remplazos , por eso prefiero consusltarles a ustedes.
> 
> Bueno, gracias de nuevo por su atencion. Ahi abajo de les adjunto las fotos.
> Espero sus comentarios, advertencias y demás
> 
> P/D: hoy armo la fuente, busco con qué disipar los 2n3055, y no pruebo nada sin tener la venia de ustedes.
> 
> 
> saludos (me pasé con estos emoticones jejeejej  )
> 
> Acá va, por si no se acuerdan, el circuito que seuí


 
Eledulu01, esos transistores son exactamente los mismos, nada mas cambia la nomenclatura, los podes usar tranquilamente. si buscas los datasheet, veras que son los mismos que buscabas!!!!!! 

Esperamos tus Resultados.

Saludos, Juan Manuel


----------



## eledulu01

Muchísima gracias, pipa09!!! Era lo único que me faltaba saber. en estos dias le cuento los resultados


----------



## Cacho

Y una cosa importantísima, Eledulu: Los BC327/37 vienen con dos distribuciones distintas de pines. Medilos *antes* de colocarlos o es posible que queden al revés.

Ponés el tester en medidor de ganancia y los medís. Donde marquen bien, así están van patas.

Saludos.


----------



## eledulu01

jajajaj me siento un Padawan

lo que me pasó con esos transistores es que no pude distinguir entre el emisor y el colector, poque ambos median igual. Me fijé que no estuvieran malos, intercambiando las puntas del tester en las patas para asegurarme de que la base sea tal. Pero el hecho es que no pude discriminar esntre estos dos, emisor y colector por la razón expuesta


----------



## Cacho

Equivocado has el camino. El tester en medidor de ganancia pondrás y sus ganancias medirás.
En una posición y sólo una nomás, una lectura correcta obtendrás. Ese el procedimiento es.

Si lo ponés en probador de diodos vas a identifocar con seguridad la base (es la del medio), pero las otras dos te van a ser más complicadas 

Saludos y que la fuerza te acompañe.


----------



## eledulu01

Cacho dijo:


> Equivocado has el camino. El tester en medidor de ganancia pondrás y sus ganancias medirás.
> En una posición y sólo una nomás, una lectura correcta obtendrás. Ese el procedimiento es.
> 
> Si lo ponés en probador de diodos vas a identifocar con seguridad la base (es la del medio), pero las otras dos te van a ser más complicadas
> 
> Saludos y que la fuerza te acompañe.



Gracias maestro por sus consejos  Pero tengo una duda con el tema de medir la ganacia, ya que sólo dispongo de un tester baratón no más . Ahi en adjunto va lo que pregunto ( jajaja hice una rima  ).

P/D: en fotos de arriba se puede observar un error que tuve: puese resistencias de 33 Ohm en vez de .33 Ohm


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, ese pequeño receptáculo sirve para poner las "patas" de los transistores tipo TO-92 y similares. Sabiendo que es NPN ó PNP, solo va a marcar la medida cuando se pongan de la manera correcta, así ya tendrás la disposición de los pines...


----------



## eledulu01

CDZeta dijo:
			
		

> Ya tengo los componentes, ahora me quedaria hacer el pcb y armar todo.



Buenísimo, che. Muchísima suerte 

Yo ya tengo todo armado, sólo me falta corregir el tema de las resistencias de .33 Ohm (no habia visto el puntito delante del número jajajaj y le mandé 33 derecho  ). pero sólo es cuestion de desoldar y colocar el otro valor 

Ah, una pregunta. Me podrias explicar brevemente cómo realizás el método del planchado para el PCB? Porque yo he leido un tutorial, el cual me decia que tenia que fotocopiar el diseño en un papel  fotografico, cosa que me resulta imposiblre poque en los negosios de fotocopias no quieren meter ese papel en sus máquinas   . Mi duda es, se puede hacer con unpapel común? Y Cuanto tiempo le pasás la plancha? (porque se me quemó un pedazo de de placa de meterle tanto calor jejejej   ). Digo, me gustaria poder realizar este método para el proximo PCB que tenga que hacer.


----------



## crimson

Hola eledulu01, yo utilizo mucho el tema de la plancha y lo hago pidiéndole al de las fotocopias "papel ilustración", es un poco más caro, pero queda perfecto, cualquier cosa rara que les pidas a los fotocopiadores automáticamente te dicen que no. Si no tienen yo he hecho en papel obra común, el detalle es que hay que dejarlo mucho más tiempo en agua, y con mucha suavidad ir despegando las fibras de papel que van quedando, ese trabajo lo realizo con una lupa. porque suelen quedar "micro fibras" que después se transforman en cortocircuitos en las pistas. En mi laboral (en mi casa no porque la bruja me echaría inmediatamente) tengo dos bandejas, una con agua y otra para el ácido (percloruro férrico). Esta última bandeja tiene instalado por encima un reflector de 500W para calentar por radiación todo el conjunto, porque el calor opera como catalizador (acelera la lreacción sin intervenir químicamente en ella). Allí tiro la plaqueta *flotando*, esto es, el cobre mirando hacia abajo en contacto con el acido y con una cucharita deplástico la remuevo de un lado al otro para sacar las burbujas atrapadas entre el cobre y el líquido. Luego de unos 5 minutos saco la placa y *la lavo en el agua suavemente*,  porque el ácido usado tiende a acumularse y no permite al ácido nuevo operar. Con la placa húmeda la vuelvo a tirar al ácido y en 5 minutos más ya está lista. No me puedo quejar, una vez tomada la mano salen excelentes. Saludos C


----------



## pipa09

Buenas amigos, les comento que yo he conseguido por medio de un distribuidor de componentes unas hojas para realizar los pcb, viene el pack de 25 hojas, y el resultado es exelente, practicamente la hoja se despega sola de la placa una vez sumergida.
Les muestro como quedaron algunas, la ultima de la foto se me paso el tiempo (por varias horas   ) en el percloruro,pero bue.......

Saludos

Juan manuel


----------



## eledulu01

crimson dijo:


> Hola eledulu01, yo utilizo mucho el tema de la plancha y lo hago pidiéndole al de las fotocopias "papel ilustración", es un poco más caro, pero queda perfecto, cualquier cosa rara que les pidas a los fotocopiadores automáticamente te dicen que no. Si no tienen yo he hecho en papel obra común, el detalle es que hay que dejarlo mucho más tiempo en agua, y con mucha suavidad ir despegando las fibras de papel que van quedando, ese trabajo lo realizo con una lupa. porque suelen quedar "micro fibras" que después se transforman en cortocircuitos en las pistas. En mi laboral (en mi casa no porque la bruja me echaría inmediatamente) tengo dos bandejas, una con agua y otra para el ácido (percloruro férrico). Esta última bandeja tiene instalado por encima un reflector de 500W para calentar por radiación todo el conjunto, porque el calor opera como catalizador (acelera la lreacción sin intervenir químicamente en ella). Allí tiro la plaqueta *flotando*, esto es, el cobre mirando hacia abajo en contacto con el acido y con una cucharita deplástico la remuevo de un lado al otro para sacar las burbujas atrapadas entre el cobre y el líquido. Luego de unos 5 minutos saco la placa y *la lavo en el agua suavemente*,  porque el ácido usado tiende a acumularse y no permite al ácido nuevo operar. Con la placa húmeda la vuelvo a tirar al ácido y en 5 minutos más ya está lista. No me puedo quejar, una vez tomada la mano salen excelentes. Saludos C



Muchísima gracis compañero! Muy clara la explicación del proceso. Ahora voy a ve si consigo el "papel ilustración",  o si no pruebo con el papel común 

Saludos.



pipa09 dijo:


> Buenas amigos, les comento que yo he conseguido por medio de un distribuidor de componentes unas hojas para realizar los pcb, viene el pack de 25 hojas, y el resultado es exelente, practicamente la hoja se despega sola de la placa una vez sumergida.
> Les muestro como quedaron algunas, la ultima de la foto se me paso el tiempo (por varias horas   ) en el percloruro,pero bue.......
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Juan manuel



Eso se ve genial!!! Ya voy a preguntar en los negocios de mi ciudad a ver si disponen de algo parecido.

No te pregunto la marca ni otro  dato sobre el producto, poque no recuerdo bien lo que las reglas del foro decían sobre eso. Me da fiaca repasarlas  en este momento 

Saludos 

Hola, de nuevo.

Estuve midiendo, a recomendación de cacho, la ganacia del c337 que poseo; pero debo confesar que, en el cortísimo curso de electronica que hice, no me enseñaron nada sobre la ganancia de los transistores, ni cómo interpretar la medicion. El hecho es que, anteriormente habia medido las terminales de los transistores en la parte del tester que es para medir diodos (que es la forma que conozco para identificar Emisor - Base - Colector), pero de esta forma sólo puede identificar solamente la base (como bien me lo advertia cacho). Bueno, después pasé a medirlo en el zócalo del que me habló Tacatomon, quien me dijo que sólo de una forma (la correcta) me daria una medición (al menos es lo que yo entendí). Pero, al contrario de lo que entendí, me marcó dos mediciomes : de un lado 034 y del otro 369 


Me podrian ayudar a interpretar ésto? porque estoy como en un gomón en medio del pasifico jejeej 

PD: van fotos en adjunto de las mediciones ( ya que tengo camarita, la uso jejeeje ).


----------



## crimson

La disposición correcta es la que marca 369,no es que no marca nada, sino que tiene mucha menos ganancia. Saludos C


----------



## pipa09

Eledulu, para identificar la patas de un tr, necesitas usar el medidor de continuidad, verificando la conduccion  de la determinadas patas, si me das unos minutos te subo una imagen de como hacerlo.

Saludos!!!

Juan Manuel

Hola de nuevo; Eledulu01, aca te paso como medir los transistores, y como identificar cada una de sus patas, cualquier duda pregunte!

Saludos, Juan Manuel


----------



## pandacba

Una alternativa, para la impresión del dibujo del pcb, en papel del tipo fotográfico y no hacerlo con una fotocopiadora, es ir a un cyber, ya que generalmente tienen impresoras láser, por cuestionos de  costos, y alli no hay problema, ya que en las fotocopiadoras por un lado no pueden pasar papeles muy gruesos ya que se atascan y se hace un lío con el tonner y hay que limpai todo.
La impresoras láser, admiten muchos formatos de papel inclusive de espesores como cartulinas de uso escolar, por lo que no tiene problema en arrastrar papel del tipo fotográfico, o utilizar el papel que viene para fotografia para impresoras. Si sale un poco más porque hay que alquilar la máquina y llevar el archivo en formato pdf para que lo puedan tomar, pero es una alternativa.


----------



## Cacho

Pipa, lo que planteás es correcto, pero te permite identificar la base y la polaridad del transistor (si no la conocés) solamente, y si el transistor está en corto.
Pregunta importante: Asumiendo que el transistor tiene base central, ¿cómo identificás si es EBC (2N390x, por ejemplo) o CBE (BC54x, por ejemplo)?
Hay una forma, pero es un tanto sutil... 

Saludos


----------



## pipa09

Amigo Cacho, y para todos, midiendo con un tester digital, y haciendo las mediciones como planteaba en la imagen, simpre la medicion B-E es mayor que la que presente la medicion B-C,, ya sea PNP o NPN, por ejemplo 2N3904, midiendo B-C nos da 564, midiendo B-E nos da 566, esa diferencia me dice que el emisor es el que me da la medicion mayor!,  al menos asi es como identifico los terminale en ese tipo de transistores.

No se si hay gente que lo haga de otra manera , y si la hay que lo comente .

Saludos, Juan Manuel.


----------



## Cacho

Eeeeeexacto. Ahí es donde está el punto, porque necesitaba identificar las patas (las tres).
El método de ponerlos en el medidor de ganancia se me hace más simple y menos propenso a caer en errores de lectura 


Saludos


----------



## pipa09

Cacho dijo:


> El método de ponerlos en el medidor de ganancia se me hace más simple y menos propenso a caer en errores de lectura
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
  Lo unico que se deberia tener en cuenta es el tema de los valores de HFE de cada tr, ya que a algunos compañeros con menos experiencia puede resultar confuso lo indicado por el medidor de ganancia , por el hecho de que al ponerlos siempre te marca algun valor, como el caso de Eledulu01 , mas alla que uno solo sea correcto!

Si estoy equivocado, que alguien me corrija por favor:

Saludos!   Juan Manuel


----------



## eledulu01

pipa09 dijo:


> Eledulu, para identificar la patas de un tr, necesitas usar el medidor de continuidad, verificando la conduccion  de la determinadas patas, si me das unos minutos te subo una imagen de como hacerlo.
> 
> Saludos!!!
> 
> Juan Manuel
> 
> Hola de nuevo; Eledulu01, aca te paso como medir los transistores, y como identificar cada una de sus patas, cualquier duda pregunte!
> 
> Saludos, Juan Manuel



Gracias compañero por el gráfico  Ese método era el que estaba aplicando, el cual me dio buenos resusltados en los casos de por ejemplo los Bc547, pero , al contrario, al medir los c337 y c327 no me permitió distinguir entre Emisor y colector, ya que ambos me marcaban el mismo valor.



crimson dijo:


> La disposición correcta es la que marca 369,no es que no marca nada, sino que tiene mucha menos ganancia. Saludos C



Gracias por la respuesta  Pero paradisipar cualquier duda, la pregunta es si el valor mas alto es el que determina la posición corecta de las patas ?



pandacba dijo:


> Una alternativa, para la impresión del dibujo del pcb, en papel del tipo fotográfico y no hacerlo con una fotocopiadora, es ir a un cyber, ya que generalmente tienen impresoras láser, por cuestionos de  costos, y alli no hay problema, ya que en las fotocopiadoras por un lado no pueden pasar papeles muy gruesos ya que se atascan y se hace un lío con el tonner y hay que limpai todo.
> La impresoras láser, admiten muchos formatos de papel inclusive de espesores como cartulinas de uso escolar, por lo que no tiene problema en arrastrar papel del tipo fotográfico, o utilizar el papel que viene para fotografia para impresoras. Si sale un poco más porque hay que alquilar la máquina y llevar el archivo en formato pdf para que lo puedan tomar, pero es una alternativa.



Buenísimo, creo que voy a probar con ese método la proxima vez. Me parece mas posible de consehuirlo que en una fotocopiadora


----------



## crimson

Gracias por la respuesta  Pero paradisipar cualquier duda, la pregunta es si el valor mas alto es el que determina la posición corecta de las patas ?

 Así es, en algunas muy raras ocasiones se ha utilizado el transistor "al revés", como por ejemplo en algún viejo control automático de volumen de los 70's, funciona igual, pero con muchísima menos ganancia, como marca el medidor de hfe del tester. 
Empezamos a notar esa falla en algunos BC548 chinos, en que el amplificador andaba, pero no tenían ganancia, y era que traían las pataas al revés. Saludos C


----------



## sergio herrera

RMS9 dijo:
			
		

> para  mi cacho con respeto  ...de donde sacastes eso? te digo yo  hice la misma comfigurasion esa y anda joya no se  por que decis que esta mal? vos lo pusistes en tractica? sabes los valores q da de potencia? la tensión consumo? si se puede poner en 2 ohms ? etc...  sino sabes pregunta  q yo te explico lo q vos  tengas  alguna duda si? saludos



hola rms soy nuevo en electronica. arregle un amplificador de 130w con un transfo de 32+32 con 4 transistores por plaqueta. tiene tip 41/ 42 en lugar de 31/32 y algunas diferencias con las resistencias. ademas los transistores de pot son mj15015.

queria preguntarte si el amplif podria funcionar con c0n un transfo con mas voltaje por ej. 40+40.
otra pregunta tenes el circuito del preamplificador de este ampli y la pbc? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pipa09

sergio herrera dijo:


> queria preguntarte si el amplif podria funcionar con c0n un transfo con mas voltaje por ej. 40+40.


 

Mientras no te pases de + - 60Vcc anda sin problemas!!!



sergio herrera dijo:


> otra pregunta tenes el circuito del preamplificador de este ampli y la pbc? desde ya muchas gracias


 
Preamplificadores hay muchos en el foro, no hay uno especifico para ese ampli. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/ este anda muy bien, dependiendo del uso que quieras darle.

Saludos!!


----------



## sergio herrera

muchisimas gracias. ya tengo los elementos p armar el transfo. por eso necesitaba evacuar esa duda. muchas gracias. pipa.
al amplificador quiero usarlo para insrumentos music y microfonos por eso preguntaba que preamplificador podria utilizar. y lo usare con un mixer. 
en realidad el amplif que arregle ya lo estoy usando con para instrumentos con un mixer. pero estoy por armar uno para mi y quiero agrgarle el preamplif (porque siento que puede dar mas potencia).
para los que quieran saber lo uso con bafles 2 selenium de 10" 150 rms y 2 selenium 15" 400 rms. y anda bien no tengo problemas. no calienta para nada.


----------



## pandacba

Cuando se publica un circuito, y se especifica a X ohms de carga, eso es porque a esa carga nomimal, es donde mejor funciona, si no quienes lo diseñaron, pondrian la posibilidad de poner una carga menor. y poner la mitad de la carga no significa que automaticamente dara el doble de potencia, ya que no solo se trata de cambiar las salidas y driver, ya que si la excursión de tensión pico a pico sobre la carga no la puede mantener, la potencia variara muy poco y lo que si aumentara sera la distorción, o sea que hacer ese tipo de modificaciones no es cambiar cosas implica conocer muchos detalles, a baja potencia puede funcionar, pero a medida que aumenta pueden ocurrir cosas como que oscile por ejemplo..
Para evitar eso un diseñador sabe de los calculos previos que tiene que hacer para que el amplificador no entre en autooscilación.

Hace muchos años encare la salida complementaria de este amplificador con transistores darlington, y no es solamente cambiar elementos, lo pude hacer porque tengo los conocimientos necesarios y contaba a su vez  con el instrumental adecuado, como para ver si con el cambio las cosas empeoraban, se mantenian igual o habia alguna mejora. en el caso particular lo que más necesitabos era hacerlo más compacto, y con qu funcionara igula nos conformabamos. y anduvo bien, pero no fue solo cambiar componentes, habia que calcualr algunas cosas y mediante mediciones y calculos ir corrigiendo algunas cosas que al ojo del neofito parece una tontera, y sin embargo no es asi.. lograr que el ciruito no se crítico, no es tan fácil, armamos varias unidades para comprobar eso antes de dar un ok definitivo ah y no solamente armarlas, probarlas, testearlas a fondo en laboratorio y luego en la práctica.
Esto no es tirarle el animo abajo a nadie, solo evitar que entren en terreno pantanoso
Cordiales saludos


----------



## sergio herrera

tenes razon. por eso preguntaba. ahora no tengo la posibilidad de subir los datos de este amplif. pero parece q este amplif vino de fabrica con muchos elementos distintos a los que indica la plaqueta. tip41/42 diferencia en valores de resistencias, capacitores etc. estuvo sin uso varios años. 
este amplif tiene 2 plaquetas y la hago a funcionar c 2 parlantes c/u. y tiene un transfo de 32+32.
no quiero confundir a nadie asi que acepto todos los consejos. mchs gracias

esta funcionando a 4 ohms

2 parlante en paralelo por plaqueta


----------



## pipa09

sergio herrera dijo:
			
		

> sabes que no puedo abrir las imagenes q me mandast?


 Aca te la paso otra ves!!


----------



## microneto

me gustaria saber si me pueden ayudar a montar la fuente de poder para este amplificador, si alguien tubiera el pcb de la fuente estaria genial, que transformador se utilizo siempre para que pusiera dar el voltaje de 50+ , 50-


----------



## pipa09

microneto dijo:


> me gustaria saber si me pueden ayudar a montar la fuente de poder para este amplificador, si alguien tubiera el pcb de la fuente estaria genial, que transformador se utilizo siempre para que pusiera dar el voltaje de 50+ , 50-


 
El trafo debe ser de unos 35V-36V para obtener esos voltajes!
Pero para mas informacion anda a 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Ese seria el primer paso antes que armes algo!!


----------



## pipa09

CDZeta dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que 4700uF por rama es medio poco, igual depende para que lo quiera usar. Yo le pondria 10000uF por rama, tengo unos Siemens de 5000uF/70V


 
Por ahi andan dando vueltas unas formulas para el valor de los Cap para fuentes, Para hacerlo mas tecnico digo ,  porque si vamos al caso no son los valores que uno quiera o que uno tenga!


----------



## pandacba

Exacto no es cuestión de gusto o de opinión, hay cuestiones técnicas, que indican cual es la mínima capacidad,  y tienen que ver con el consumo de corriente, porque a partir de cierto valor el aumento de capacidad no aporta nada, solo que se quemen los fusibles al conectarlo, ya que una gran capacidad en el momento de la conección es como un corto circuito,y que intentara cargarse de una....
Los valores dados de 5000uF son adecuados para este amplificador

Tengo unas lindas bellezas de unos 30000uF que tal???, aún asi teniendolos no los pondria en ese amplificador no tiene sentido

Formula simplificada 

C = (5 * I) / (f * Vmax) 

donde: 

C: Capacidad del condensador del filtro en faradios 

I: Corriente que suministrará la fuente 

f: frecuencia de la red 

Vmax: tensión de pico de salida del puente (aproximadamente Vo)

A los que les gusta este amplificador les dejo otra variante del mismo, ya que el origen de ambos es el mismo, la que muestro es la variante americana.
se encuentra aqui
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-herdero-rca-70w-45417/

Ojo no confundirse no es que este que dice 130 se más potente que el otro, a lás mismas caracteristicas de mediciones, tienen la misma potencia (el llamado de 130 su potencia nominal es de 100 w pudiendo llegar a 130 en ciertos pasajes o con fuente regulada. lo digo porque fue testeado en laboratorio como corresponde))


----------



## pipa09

CDZeta dijo:
			
		

> Exacto, tal cual lo decis, igual fuera de lo tecnico tiene que ver la guita que uno tenga tambien.


 

Obvio mi amigo, igualmente los Cap no son relativamente caros, si se los tiene de algun lado, mejor! 
Tampoco es nesesario poner lo exactamente planteado por una formula, seria lo ideal claro esta!

Puede usarse lo que se tiene y luego ir agergando, por algun lado lei que es mejor llegar a la capacidad deseada por medio de varios componentes de menor valor, que alguien corrija si le pifie!!

saludos!!


----------



## dandany

Buenos Dias, hace un ratito eh terminado de armar el ampli le puse un tester en serie con un foco:Resulta que la medicion me da 0,08A que esta consumiendo el amplificador.. y la lampara es de 40w queda narana nomas el filamento.. al tocar el T3 y T2 (circuito musikman) estan a unos 40grados.. tengo solamente un 2n3055 en disipador. y el otro se lo saque porque se me rompio la mica pero conectado al circuito..son las unicas mediciones uqe hice asta ahora pero consume pico al vacio 800mA y oscila entre 560mA y 700mA saludos!!!


----------



## pandacba

Los 80 mA son en serie con la lámpara, lo pusieste por CA no? y el consumo de 800mA donde lo mediste?
Pusiste la entrada en corto? en el punto donde va el parlante respecto a masa mide algo?


----------



## dandany

pandacba dijo:


> Los 80 mA son en serie con la lámpara, lo pusieste por CA no? y el consumo de 800mA donde lo mediste?
> Pusiste la entrada en corto? en el punto donde va el parlante respecto a masa mide algo?


Te comento no puse la entrada en corto.. la conexion es asi el positivo reactificado de la fuente pasa por el positivo del tester(entrada 10A de lso tester amarillos) luego lo saque por el borne de tierra del tester y de ahi a una terminal del foco y por ultimo la otra terminal del foco al amplificador.. el tester da 0,08A despues del puente reactificador se calientan a 40 50ºc los tip31 tip32 T3 y T1 si mal no recuerdo son los que estan al lado de la entrada
Un abrazo y gracias espero tu respuesta!


----------



## pandacba

En parte bien en parte mal lee este tutorilal que esta en el Foro que fue puesto por Fogonazo, segir todos los paso sin saltearse ninguno incluido el punto 2
http://https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## dandany

Esta bien que este amplificador ande  entre 0,1 y 0,3v de voltaje DC en la salida? Ahi lo puse en marcha y da ese voltaje!



			
				dandany dijo:
			
		

> Esta bien que este amplificador ande  entre 0,1 y 0,3v de voltaje DC en la salida? Ahi lo puse en marcha y da ese voltaje!


PD:Ahi hice todas las mediciones correspondientes lo estoy probando con mucho exito y si realmente da unos 70w por ahi con el trafo de 35-/+ suena aceptable(masde 1% de thd) no es lo que esperaba pero me dejo una experiencia muy grande de lo que hay que hacer antes de meterle corriente a un amplificador.. para no volar plata! jajaja.
Siguiendo con el tema del ampli, con 3300uf no le basta empieza a distorcionar a lo loco voy a ponerle mañana 4700mas capas un abrazo!


----------



## fedejo

Estimados; respondo al tema, yo tengo en casa un amplificador FAPESA DE 250+250 y este equipo consta de 4 placas las cuales se encuentran puenteadas de a 2, esto se realiza de la siguiente manera, a una de las placas se le debe conectar un inversor de fase y el parlante se debe conectar a los 2 positivos de la salida, de esta manera al ingresar la señal al conjunto amplificador la misma infresa a una placa en fase y a la otra defasada 180 de esta manera la salida aplicada al parlante es una señal alterna que presenta el doblre de amplitud contraria, esto provoca que en el parlante se cuadriplique la potencia generada.
Saludos










ezavalla dijo:


> La cuadruplicación de la potencia es lo que dice la teoría, pero la única forma de lograrlo es mediante el cambio de los transistores de salida (y tal vez los drivers) mas un rediseño de la fuente de alimentación. Así que no es tan simple puentear los amplificador. Tené también en cuenta que no podes aumentar la tensión de alimentación (y de hecho, a veces es mas baja) por que eso saca a los transistores de salida de su área de operacion segura (SOA). Si no considerás esto,  lo mas probable es que empieces a coleccionar cadaveres de tres patas...
> 
> Como regla general, podés considerar que *la potencia CASI SE DUPLICA* cuando los ponés en puente, estando sujetos al SOA de los transistores de salida, y acordate que la configuración puente se usa cuando hay limitaciones en el valor de la tensión de alimentación, por ejemplo: en los autos. Sin estas limitaciones, normalmente es preferible hacer un amplificador convencional con mayor tensión de alimentación.
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

fedejo dijo:


> Estimados; respondo al tema, yo tengo en casa un amplificador FAPESA DE 250+250 y este equipo consta de 4 placas las cuales se encuentran puenteadas de a 2,


 

Por casualidad no es este el circuito?


----------



## pandacba

fedejo dijo:


> Estimados; respondo al tema, yo tengo en casa un amplificador FAPESA DE 250+250 y este equipo consta de 4 placas las cuales se encuentran puenteadas de a 2, esto se realiza de la siguiente manera, a una de las placas se le debe conectar un inversor de fase y el parlante se debe conectar a los 2 positivos de la salida, de esta manera al ingresar la señal al conjunto amplificador la misma infresa a una placa en fase y a la otra defasada 180 de esta manera la salida aplicada al parlante es una señal alterna que presenta el doblre de amplitud contraria, esto provoca que en el parlante se cuadriplique la potencia generada.
> Saludos



Tal como muestra pipa, esta basado en los amplis de 40W de la misma Fapesa esa potencia la obtiene sobre una carga de 6 ohms (que es la mínima) si se utiliza 8ohms entrega 160W

ya que tu lo tienes veras un total de 8 transistores en cápsula TO3, dado el alto conumo que tiene en corriente, en aquellos momentos no habia transistores de media potencia adecuados para oficiar de drivers asi que Fapesa apelo a los de cápsula TO3 ya que eran los unicos capaces de manejar de forma confiabll la correite que neseistan los de salida...

Porque un inversor? porque gracias a el se logra una excursión de tensión de la carga doble, y eso es lo que poisbilita que la potencia se multiplique por 4

Es decir es un artilugio para conseguir el doble de exursión sin tener que aumentar la fuente al doble, cuando eso no es posible(caso de los equipos para coches limitados a 14.4V sin utiizar convertidor) o cuando no hay semiconductores adecuados para trabajar con esos niveles de tenión un poco lo que pasaba aqui((estamos hablando finales de los 70's)

cuando en un amplificador  se amplifica el lado positivo de la señal, en la salida esta crecera desde 1/2 VCC hasta el nivel amplificado supongamos 25V seria 1/2Vcc+ 25V) o desde 0V hasta 25V para fuente partida, debido a que la carga esta conectada entre 1/2Vcc via capacitor y masa en fuente simple o enttre masa y salida de parlante  en fuente partida

Cuando se utiliza configuración BTL se conecta entre ambas salidas(en el caso de fuente simple al estar al mismo potencial la dif en tessión son minimas y no necesita capacitor de acople, en fuente partida mucho menos) 

Ahora vamos por parte sea la placa de arriba del esquema que posteo pipa el que amplifica para que la salida cresca esos 25V 

Es decir tomando 1/2Vcc=30V serian 30+25V=55V pero la carga ve 25V sobre ella ya que de un lado tine55V y del otro30(suponiendo que no esta amplificando)

Veamos ahora que pasa con la placa inverior, como recibe la señal invertida su amplificación tiene sigon invertido y la mism amplitud es decir -25V lo qu hace que la salida sea 1/2Vcc+()-25V esto quedaria asi 30V+(-25V) sacamos el parentesis y queda 30-25=5V ahora la carga tiene entre sus extremso este potencial....
De un lado 5V del otro 55V diferncia sobre la carga 50V apliquen las formulas de potecia para 25V primero y luego para 50V y que da oh sorpesa 4 veces ña potencia con una sola placa, pero como no se saca potencia de la nada el consumo de corriente aumeta proporcionalmente

Pipa seria buenos que subas de tu manual la fuente que proponia Fapesa para un solo amplificador... de 240W

y Fedejo si puede tomar fotos y subirlas también estaria bueno... asi vemos un poco de estamos hablando...


y para terminar les dejo esto, si se fijan en la serid de potencia publicadas van a tener esto

todos sobre carga de 8ohms
   6W     24V
 10W     33V
 25W     48V
100W    100V o -+50V

Con solo mirar un poco veran que a doble voltaje de fuene 4 veces la potencia

Por otro lado no es cuetión de poner un inversor y ya esta, recordar que la correinte auemta y mucho lo que obliga a recalculara la salida y los pre y lograr qeu la escursión sea el doble, ya que si no llega al doble no dara 4 vesces ña potencia de una placa


Por otro lado para que les sea util les dejo una formula resumid de otras que les permitira tener una idea de la potencia de un amplificador desconocido más alla de lo que diga el fabricante.
la potenicia es W rms para un nivel de Hi-Fi (es decir nivel muy bajo de disotrción, dicha potencia puede dar mas pero sera más alta la tada de THD)

Pot=(1/2Vcc)2/2R x 0.66
Donde
Pot=WRms
R= impedancia de a carga

(y la formula se lee asi para que no se confundan ) Potencia es igual a un medio de la fuente al cuadrado dividido 2 veces la carga por 0.66


1/2 de VCC es para las fuentes simples si esta es partida es igual directamte a una de las ramaas 
Eejemño

fuente de 20V la mitad es 25V
fuente de -+25V se toman los 25
(si alguien pregunta con que signo? no tiene importancia ya que al elevarlo al cuadrado te dra lo mismo, lo que importa es el valor en voltaje)

Espero le sea util y a los detractores antes de decir algo lean bien, invetiguen un poco y luego posteen vere de despejar duda o lo que sea
Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Para evitar problemas, desde hace tiempo ya que cuando son nPn utilizo los 2N5551 en el caso de PnP los 2N5401 se cconsiguen fácilmente, y acordarte que estos deben ir apareados, es decir deben tener la ganancia de corriente lo más parecida posiblem ya que de este par depende el offset prienicipalmente


----------



## nightwolf62

Perdon Cacho .Gracias pandacba por el consejo y por enseñarnos la historia y funcionamiento de los amplificadores fapesa y rca ,no escribo muchos mensajes pero yo entro todos los dias a leer un poco en el foro.Estoy armando la fuente del amplificador  despues les cuento como me fue gracias de nuevo.


----------



## pandacba

De nada Nightwolf62
Esperamos tus comentarios y si es posible alguna foto de tu trabajo
Un cordial saludo


----------



## nightwolf62

Hola les comento q*UE* probe el amplificador y en la salida del mismo tengo 35 volts ,yo lo probe con los bc 548 no pude ir a comprar los transistores q*UE* me recomendaste pandacba sera que se quemaron porque los trabajo con 50 volts voy a revisarlo mas a fondo o tendria q*UE* andar igual con esos transistores


----------



## pandacba

Nightwolf62 revisa todo con cuidado....

Ahora te fijaste lo que te han puesto en tu pos??? eso es porque ya te hicieron una advertencia, hacer caso omiso de las advertencias no esta bien.
Esto es un foro técnico e internacional, por lo tanto, debe evitar utilzarse tanto regionalismos como, abreviaturas que puedan confundir a otros lectores no familiarizados con ellas. 
Por ese motivo ya que es algo público y no privado deben guardarse las formas y eso incluye como ya te lo han dicho no utilzar lenguaje de chat ni de SMS, cuidate por que la tabla llega y te la dan en la nuca.........


----------



## nightwolf62

Es más fácil superar las malas costumbres hoy que mañana.Perdon de vuelta es dificil sacarse una mala costumbre ;bueno despues les comento como me fue ya revise todos los transistores y estan bien voy a tener que desmontar toda la placa y ver bien


----------



## nightwolf62

Bueno gracias pipa09 por el consejo voy a seguir revisando todavia no la pude mirar porque estoy haciendo mi casa y estoy muy cansado cuando la revise les comento como me fue gracias por los consejos


----------



## hernandivi

Hola amigos, les cuento que me decidi por hacer este amplificador y la verdad estoy re oxidado con respecto a la electronica y viendo los post me maree un poquito. Mi idea es utilizar este amplificador mas un pre de bajo posteado aqui en el foro. Voy a utilizar un transformador de 36+36 6A, tips 41 y 42 c, y los tip 35c para la etapa de potencia. Pregunta: en el diagrama original dice que si usamos el trafo de 36 hay que bajar algunas resistencias y tendremos menos potencia (70W). Si queremos mas potencia lo soluciono poniedo otros tip35c en paralelo junto con las resistencias de .33 ohm? Al ser un amplificador de bajo, en la etapa retificadora pongo varios capacitores de 4700 microfaradios? Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba

Eeste amplificador funciona perfectamente con -+50, no hay que cambiar nada  de nada, y si lo vas a utilzar para bajos, si bien los TIP35 andan bien siempre que sean originales, te recomiendo pongas algo más robusto algo como el MJ15015 o el MJ15003, este ampli da 100W con una distorción muy baja, se le puede sacar unas decenas más a costa de aumentar la distorción, de alli que se lo conoce como RCA130 la carga es para 8 ohms, no admite 4 ohms por más que le pongas más transistores, por un lado porque la distoroción trepa verticalmente, y no es necesario los TIP41/2 con los TIP31/32 le sobra plata, me arte de armar este ampli con los 2N3055 cuando se conseguian con facilidad de calidad.

Ponerle 2 capaciores de 4700uf X 63V por rama

Tal cual el circuito original se han fabricado y vendido por cientos de miles, yo tengo equipos de esos andando desde 1984 sin ningún problema a la fecha y utillizados con guitarras

Si buscas más potencia, busca un esquema de más potencia si no queres tener dolores de cabeza


----------



## hernandivi

pandacba dijo:


> Eeste amplificador funciona perfectamente con -+50, no hay que cambiar nada  de nada, y si lo vas a utilzar para bajos, si bien los TIP35 andan bien siempre que sean originales, te recomiendo pongas algo más robusto algo como el MJ15015 o el MJ15003, este ampli da 100W con una distorción muy baja, se le puede sacar unas decenas más a costa de aumentar la distorción, de alli que se lo conoce como RCA130 la carga es para 8 ohms, no admite 4 ohms por más que le pongas más transistores, por un lado porque la distoroción trepa verticalmente, y no es necesario los TIP41/2 con los TIP31/32 le sobra plata, me arte de armar este ampli con los 2N3055 cuando se conseguian con facilidad de calidad.
> 
> Ponerle 2 capaciores de 4700uf X 63V por rama
> 
> Tal cual el circuito original se han fabricado y vendido por cientos de miles, yo tengo equipos de esos andando desde 1984 sin ningún problema a la fecha y utillizados con guitarras
> 
> Si buscas más potencia, busca un esquema de más potencia si no queres tener dolores de cabeza



Hola Pandacba, gracias por tu respuesta! La verdad me quedo todo claro menos los de +/- 50V. Te referis a ese valor una vez retificado osea +/- 36 x 1.41 (te da +/- 50V)? O que del trafo salga directo +50 0 -50 y que retificado se vaya a +/-70.50V?. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Si divizeroi, el valor rectificado de 36+36VAC es -+ 50VD

Pipa, hay una creecia erronea de creer que por solo poer poner 4 ohms el amplifcador dara más potencia, dara el doble si fue diseñado para eso, de echo hay amplificadores que a 4 ohms solo entregan entre un 40 y un 60 % más de potencia, en este caso la cantidad de amplificación esta en el diseño de ganancia tanto de tensión como de corriete, lo único que se consgue poniendole los tip41/42 y doble salida es que soporte los 4 ohms, pero digo yo nadie le dijo   que cuando más alta la impedancia disminuye drasticamente la distorción? a más baja impedacnia aumenta la distorción y los nivesles de ruido

De echo al papá de estos amplificadores que eran de 70W sobre 8 ohms y -+42V de fuente Harman kardon lo utilizo en el citatión 12, solo que con bias variable y limito la potencia a 60W, si 10W menos, el oido casi ni los percibe, peo le aumento la calidad varias veces disminuyendo muy drasticamente la distorción

Lo que podes ganar en potencia es ridiculo frente a los niveles de distorsión y ruido. Te digo más hice hace alla por los 80 una vesión para 4 ohms, un asco frente a los 8, claro hay gente que eso no lo nota y bueno si no lo nota le va bien, yo la escucho, aparte los niveles que dan los instrumentos lo afirman, el otro tema, es la vida útila en funciomaiaento, no te voy a explicar como es el tema para no hacerlo largo pero a 8 ohms como fue dseñado y trabajando a fulll entregando los 100W en forma permanente, se lo come vivo al otro, por eso es que nunca lo recomieno ahora el que quiee hacerlo que lo haga.


Yo frene a esto hago una sola preguunta, que quireen audio de calidas o ruifo fuerte.
Si lo que te intresa es calidad hay unos muy buenos amplificadores que trabajan con -+65VDC con muy buena calidad y el diseño es muy similar

De echo mira las especificaciones de equipos de marca comeerciales aquellos que trabajan con 4 ohms presale atención a los niveles de distorción y ruido veras que es mucho más alta en los de 4 ohms, entonces la elección es de uno...
Tengo que subir los amplis RCA de 120/200W y 180/300W 
Si queres algo mejor y más potente arma el hermano de este que es que tenia plaquetodo como 100/072 que es de mucho mejor calidad que este también a 100W pero tengo los datos del mimso para 180W

Como broche final Tezas hizo unos amplis de 7 y 15W con la misma fuente el primero a 16ohms y el segundo a 8 ohms, es increible lo mucho mejor que sonaba el de 7, y lo mismo con los de 35 y 70 los primeros con 8 ohms y los segundo con 4ohms el de 35 sonaba mejor, razon por la cual el de 70 texas nunca fue competencia en calidad al RCA de 70
Bien caballeros la elección es de uds solo son un par de indicaciones del porque de cada cosa, la elección final es de cada uno y alli no intervengo


----------



## hernandivi

Hola Panda, Gracias por tu respuesta la verdad que me quedo super claro ahora. Lo de la potencia me preocupaba tambien por el tema de que parlantes utilizar.
Personalmente prefiero un amplificador que me de calidad antes que potencia. Es lo que estoy buscando justamente, incorporar junto con este amplificador un pre de gallien kurgen para bajo posteado por ricardodeni. Tener una calidad dentro de todo buena con una potencia suficiente por un costo no muy elevado. Hoy en dia el precio de un "combo" de amplificador + parlante, por lo menos para bajo electrico, de *40w* van desde lo nacional +/- *$800 hasta $1500 *algo de afuera que, encima, te dicen  "made in england" y dudas. Cuando por ese precio te armas algo vos y de 100W.
Algo de mas calidad que seria? Valvular?


----------



## dandany

Este amplificador es muy confiable si lo armas y no lo tocas, si lo tenes en un gabinete no pasa nada  te protege la salida de cortos(en ese tiempo eran caros los 3055 y quemarlos no era una opción) que es lo que siempre te rompe un ampli un 70% yo tengo un amigo que el papa trabaja de dj y cuando empezo se armo 2 placas que no son RCA son de una empresa que qquebro que desencadeno este modelo y tenian la misma proteccion.
PD: Tenian varias arañitas muertas al lado del trafo  y huevitos de araña y una que otras cucarachas disecadas simbolo de muchos años casi 25 años tiene .


----------



## pandacba

divizero dijo:


> Hola Panda, Gracias por tu respuesta la verdad que me quedo super claro ahora. Lo de la potencia me preocupaba tambien por el tema de que parlantes utilizar.
> Personalmente prefiero un amplificador que me de calidad antes que potencia. Es lo que estoy buscando justamente, incorporar junto con este amplificador un pre de gallien kurgen para bajo posteado por ricardodeni. Tener una calidad dentro de todo buena con una potencia suficiente por un costo no muy elevado. Hoy en dia el precio de un "combo" de amplificador + parlante, por lo menos para bajo electrico, de *40w* van desde lo nacional +/- *$800 hasta $1500 *algo de afuera que, encima, te dicen  "made in england" y dudas. Cuando por ese precio te armas algo vos y de 100W.
> Algo de mas calidad que seria? Valvular?



Para guitarras no hay como los valvulares, si no fijate las fortunas que pagan por JCM800 original, y para disfrutar musica hay equipos de muy alta calidad valvualr con distorrciones inferiore .01% y una respuesta plana, y si te vas a un OTL basados en varios 3C33 que te permite utilzar parlantes de 8ohms y no lleva trafo de salida con lo cual el mejor diseño que vi y escuhe te da una respuesta plana desde los 5hz  y pasa lo 50Khz, ningún equipo de estado sólido logra eso.
Yo vengo de varias generacions de técnicos, siendo profesionales recien en la generción de mi entorno familar yo he trabajado con equipos de alta calidad de marcas como Harman Kardon, Mcquintosch, Quadra y una larga lista de prestigiosas empresas y quien no escucho esos equipos no conoce la verdadera calidad de los tubos y con los OTL te deja de una pieza por la calidad del sonido

Este equipo es bueno, pero si te interesa aglo bueno para  guitarras tengo mucho material desde los originales Marshall, Fender y muchos otros consultame con confianza
Un Cordial saludo



dandany dijo:


> Este amplificador es muy confiable si lo armas y no lo tocas, si lo tenes en un gabinete no pasa nada  te protege la salida de cortos(en ese tiempo eran caros los 3055 y quemarlos no era una opción) que es lo que siempre te rompe un ampli un 70% yo tengo un amigo que el papa trabaja de dj y cuando empezo se armo 2 placas que no son RCA son de una empresa que qquebro que desencadeno este modelo y tenian la misma proteccion.
> PD: Tenian varias arañitas muertas al lado del trafo  y huevitos de araña y una que otras cucarachas disecadas simbolo de muchos años casi 25 años tiene .



Creo  que te refieres a Audixon que empleo este circuito en sus modulos MAI de 25,40,65 y 125W...

El circuito lo tomaron de las modificaciones que hizo Philips Elcoma sobre el original de la RCA de 70W, salieron dos modelos este y otro que es de mejor calidad

Por eso fue copiado mil veces sin problemas, porque no era un circuito propietario y lo que hizo Elcoma fue introduciles mejoras y divulgar estas, lo único que si era de áudison era el pre basado en el 747 lo que no fue una buena elección, cosa que corrige con los MAC
He utilzado esos módulos, armado alla por los 80's y he armado placas completas con pre bajo un diseño mios y estos equipos llevan funcionando casi 30 años, aca en córdoba los 2N3055 no eran caros, habia transisotres mucho más caros como los BD183, otros de la misma RCA y de Motorloa incluso habia mucha difernecai con los BDX que eran darlintong.

De todas formas esto no se rompian facillmente y estos circuitos funcionaban a la primra, el pricipal secreto es aparer los transsistores fundamentalmente el par diferencial, nosotros apareabamos drivers y finales, para una amplifcación bien simétrica


----------



## pipa09

a ver a ver, yo dije que lo usaba tranquilamente en 4Ω, y es asi, no por el hecho de creerme que entrega el doble, sino que los bafles con los que los uso son de 4Ω (2 de 8" + 1"), reproduciendo un poco mas abajo  del KHz, nada de graves, y ni siquiera se lo usa al maximo.


----------



## pandacba

Claro pipa yo se que sos conciente y por los cuidados que tenes obvio que lo podes utilzar tranquilamente, yo no me referia a vos sino en terminos generales, ya que muchos quieren ver como suena al máximo y alli vuela todo...
Disculpa amigo me olvide de hacer la salvedad, asi que ya esta aclarado


----------



## pandacba

Si, pero haciendo lo que vos haces, ya que exigiendola, habia problemas, anoche busque si tengo  un cuaderno donde esta todo lo referente a esas pruebas, donde bueno hay muchos datos intersesantes, como que conmbinaciones no se banca y otras, por ejemplo si se le baja la tensión a -+40V la cosa cambia mucho por ejemplo utilzando un MJ15003 o 15015 o incluso con los 2n3055 originales, en esa condición te da 65W aprox  con  8W y unos 100W con 4 ohm, limitando la escursión para mantener un nivel bajo de distorción...
De alli surgio la idea de utilizar los recien llegados al mercado BDX67C/68C darlington complementarios de muy buena calidad en capsula TO3 y los BDV67C/68C en cápsula plástica  con lo cual salia una placa recontracompacta, el sistema de protección iva en una plaquita postiza, la placa resultante era casi la mitad, algo muy compacto, ahhh otro detalle en la entrada utice para uno de los protos transistores duales en una sola cápsula, eso también mejora, desde el punto de vista térmico y la distribución de los componentes en la placa.....
Poco tiempo despues Elcomo publico algo similar.....  lo que si tengo de Elcoma, para que te guies si has visto los ampli Fapesa de 40W, con esos transistores y a 4ohm los llevaron a 100W, ya los voy a subir, estoy sin mi scanner


----------



## pipa09

Ese fapesa de 40w lo arme varias veces, para unos monitores activos. la verdad que andaba muy lindo, y toda la data aportada siempre es bienvenida.
Un abrazo!


----------



## hernandivi

Hola amigos, les hago una consulta, las resistencias de los tr de potencia van ambas conectadas al emisor o una al emisor y otra al colector. Les consulto porque en anteriores post habían cuestionado la utilidad de poner la resistencia al colector y, justamente, esta asi en el diagrama original. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Primero que si preguntaras algo referida a los amplis a qui tratados estaria bien pero hay otro hilo para estol
No obstante te respondo, si pones una R entre Colector y emisor la estas poniendo en paralelo, y ningún ampli trabaja asi, las resistencias de emisor van etre el emisor y la parte que corresponde en cuanto a la fuente... estas mezclando las cosas, eso de poner en el colector tiene que ver en las salidas cuasicomplementarias y donde hubicar mejor esa resistencia, pero nada tiene que ver con una simetria complementaria


----------



## hernandivi

pandacba dijo:


> Primero que si preguntaras algo referida a los amplis a qui tratados estaria bien pero hay otro hilo para estol
> No obstante te respondo, si pones una R entre Colector y emisor la estas poniendo en paralelo, y ningún ampli trabaja asi, las resistencias de emisor van etre el emisor y la parte que corresponde en cuanto a la fuente... estas mezclando las cosas, eso de poner en el colector tiene que ver en las salidas cuasicomplementarias y donde hubicar mejor esa resistencia, pero nada tiene que ver con una simetria complementaria


Panda, la pregunta es referida a este circuito, cuando le agregan un tr mas de potencia en paralelo al original. Los tr que van a -50V supuestamente tenian en el colector conectadas las resistencias a 0, por lo que genero una consulta de la funcion de su coneccion. Y que tendrian que estar conectadas al emisor y luego a -50V.
Te dejo imagenes para que sea mas ilustrativo.


----------



## pandacba

A esa tensión de fuente para que es la idea de poner otro transistor en paralelo?
Ese amplificador no es el tratado en este post y si bien es salida cuasicomplementaria tiene cosas que lo diferencian bastante, empezando por la entrada, siguiendo por la zona de driver y terminado en la salida
Una vez que me digas el fin te comento como seria el coneccionado correcto, lo que pusiste esta mal


----------



## hernandivi

pandacba dijo:


> A esa tensión de fuente para que es la idea de poner otro transistor en paralelo?
> Ese amplificador no es el tratado en este post y si bien es salida cuasicomplementaria tiene cosas que lo diferencian bastante, empezando por la entrada, siguiendo por la zona de driver y terminado en la salida
> Una vez que me digas el fin te comento como seria el coneccionado correcto, lo que pusiste esta mal


Panda te cuento que mucho de esto no entiendo, perdon por mi ignorancia.
Mira por lo que estuve leyendo, agregas un tr en paralelo para trabajar a 4Ω holgadamente, cambiando por los tip41c y tip42c y los tr de potencia por tip35c. Ahora dicen que hay que bajar la tensión de entrada a 42V? 
Otra cosa, estuve averiguando precios de trafos, y por $20 de diferencia tengo un 36+36 10A. Se puede utilizar igual? No se también puede servir para nuevos proyectos.   
Perdón si me mando cualquiera, de esto la verdad estoy navegando a oscuras.
Gracias


----------



## pandacba

Hay que bajarlas a -+40V pero en esas condiciones te da prácticamente la misma potencia que a -+50V y con mucha menos distorción..... No hay mucho sentido en hacer eso, y ojo no te confundas aqui se estaba hablando del amplifcador que no lleva ajustes, el que vos estas posteando es la otra versión del RCA que que tiene Bias ajustable y la protección, ese es un amplificador de muy alta calidad, que al hacer lo que vos queres hacer te lo deja como un amplifcaodor de la misma potencia pero de medio pelo.

Para que tengas una idea, para percibir aproximadamente el doble de volumen hace falta el cuadruple de potencia..... enonces entre un ampli de 100 y otro de 130 la diferencia al oido es insignificante

Un ampliicador con -+50V te da 100W en 8 ohms, un amplificador +-36V te da 50W en 8ohms, que es lo que quedaria al bajarle la tensión de fuente, y al ponerle 4 ohms te daria teoricos 100W de nuevo, pero como  el amplificador no fue diseñado para trabajar asi, su calidad se va de paseo, mientras que a 8 ohms a máximo volumen suena muy bien con las modificaciones esas no suena igual......


Hace muchos años que trabajo entre otras cosas en audio y he visto todo este tipo de cosas que no tienen sentido, echas por audaces que porque le funciono creen que ya esta, no no es asi, el amplificador original fue probado en laboratorio, cuando llevas esos modificados al laboratoris y te encontras con menor banda pasante, que a máxima potencia tiene un brutal distorción  y es lógioc enocntrarse con eso, no se llego a esa modificación como producto de un recalculo y evaluación y pruebas  y correcciones para obtener un buen resultado.....

La decisión es tuya, yo te recomiendo solo lo mejor, eso de andar modificando amplificadores para poner 4 ohm es una moda que no responde a ningún concepto técnico.


Si quiero un amplificador de 200W no tiene sentido buscar uno de 100 para modificarlo, hay que buscar uno de 200W y listo

Yo tngo  de este amplificador una versión de 180W sobre 8 ohms


----------



## Cacho

pandacba dijo:


> ...lo que pusiste esta mal


¿Hablás del dibujito del medio, con los encapsulados y las resistencias?

Lo demás se me hace correcto a mí (no veo el esquema del Musikman que posteo, está muy chiquito)

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

divizero dijo:
			
		

> Hola panda, gracias por tus consejos. Me parece que lo voy a dejar original tal cual esta.
> Ahora con respecto a los tr de potencia, que me recomendas uso unos tip35c o unos mj15015.
> Me interesa mas la calidad del sonido que la potencia.
> Gracias.


Buena elección, te aconsejo los MJ15015 son mucho más robustos que los TIP35C cualquier otra duda consulta, estamos para reponder y aconsejar lo mejor...



Cacho dijo:


> ¿Hablás del dibujito del medio, con los encapsulados y las resistencias?
> 
> Lo demás se me hace correcto a mí (no veo el esquema del Musikman que posteo, está muy chiquito)
> 
> Saludos


Perdón Cacho me hice una galleta je! cuando lo postee no estaba el del medio solo el primero y el que esta abajo, el tercero, el colector del segundo transistor esta si la R de colector, van ambos  conectados a una sola R y las R de emisor del otro lado a otra R del mimo valor que la que lleva en el colector para mantener la simetria del conjunto y de excursión, cuando suba el esquema de 180W va a quedar más claro debido que al traansitor que forma el darlingnton inferior lleva un diodo para lineanlizar el conjutno. bueno eso lo veran el el esquema



			
				pipa09 dijo:
			
		

> Podrias subir el circuito? si es tan amable?



Si, pronto lo subo, te vas a tentar, yo se lo que te digo


----------



## hernandivi

Hola amigos, es dentro de todo aceptable este tranformador 36+36 a $280?
http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/producto_detalle_1.php?producto_id=6604&paginado=0
Pongo este link del trafo de 7A, porque solo hay 20 pesos de diferencia con respecto al de 4.
El otro día pedi un presupuesto a una persona que se encarga del armado, por lo que me dijeron bastante bueno en el tema, y me paso $500. Soy yo o el cobre esta un poquito mas caro, una sensacion como dirian por ahi.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Divizero, averiguá que potencia aparente tiene cada trafo.

Si el de ELiniers es de 250VA (36*7) y el que te cotizaron es de 500VA (72*7), todo tiene sentido. Averiguá bien los datos, porque probablemente te estén cotizando dos cosas distintas.


Saludos


----------



## hernandivi

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> El cobre esta caro, pero que te cobre 500$ es una exageración


Hola panda, gracias por tu respuesta. Si me parece que es bastante.
Otra cosa, estoy haciendo la lista de los componentes y si sale todo bien, ya el fin de semana voy a comprar todo. Estoy muy tentado por el diagrama que tenes pensado subir del amplificador de 180w a 8Ω. Te espero? 
Saludos



Cacho dijo:


> Divizero, averiguá que potencia aparente tiene cada trafo.
> 
> Si el de ELiniers es de 250VA (36*7) y el que te cotizaron es de 500VA (72*7), todo tiene sentido. Averiguá bien los datos, porque probablemente te estén cotizando dos cosas distintas.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hola cacho, gracias por tu respuesta. Le especifique que era de 250va.
Se que la persona, realiza de forma correcta y profesional los trabajos, pero se me va de presupuesto por lo que me paso.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Llamá a Garbiero (es de Bahía Blanca) y pedile un presupuesto. Quizá no se lo compres a él por esto de la distncia y los envíos, pero él labura muy bien, hace trafos muy buenos y no te arranca la cabeza con los precios. Usá lo que te diga como parámetro 

Quizá te sirva el dato...

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Lo mejor? transistores dobles como estos






o como este otro




otra variante pero fet





Solo que el pcb no permite utilzarlos, pero cuando los e realizado yo los modificque para utilizar alguno de estos


----------



## pipa09

pandacba dijo:


> Solo que el pcb no permite utilzarlos, pero cuando los e realizado yo los modificque para utilizar alguno de estos



Pero no es dificil hacer esa modificacion y colocar esos, ahora, que ventajas traen ese par de TR?


----------



## Tacatomon

pipa09 dijo:


> Pero no es dificil hacer esa modificacion y colocar esos, ahora, que ventajas traen ese par de TR?



El usar transistores dobles trae como ventaja un "Apareamiento" de fábrica. Las ganancias de los transistores varían por milésimas de fracciones. Son casi iguales.  Checa con el tester un par de transistores del mismo modelo y encuentra un par similar 

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Las ventajas son la siguientes, todos lso parámetros son ajustoados en producción, garantaizando una muy alta ganancia, por otro lado al estar en un mismo sustrato las derivas térmicas son identicas, hay otra serie de consideraciones que no se mencionan pero que se tienen en cuenta, en el formato de 5 terminales el emisor de ambos es una unión en la pastilla base de silicio, lo cual tiene varias mejoras adicionales, estass mejoras les dan una característica de muy bajo ruido, y si te fijas en los equipo de muy alta gama se utiliza de este tipo, echale una hojeada por ejemplo a los publicados por elektor los de alta gama todos llevan este tipo de transistores


----------



## ciberbang

Quisiera hacer un ampli de 100w aprox, cual me recomiendan los que saben el rca o el de plaquetodo?
P*OR*q*UE* tengo dos miedos, el rca que dicen que los transistores de salida (3055) estan muy al limite. Y el de plaquetodo me da miedo no poder calibrarlo ya que no tengo osciloscopio ni demaciada experiencia.
Le adjunto los dos circuitos para no crear confusiones.
Ojala puedan darme una mano, doy gracias por anticipado a todos y saque mucha info del foro se aprende mucho.




Ver el archivo adjunto 17197


----------



## ciberbang

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Para el RCA, Como es un diseño probado y para no andar con problemas, trata de conseguir los *MJ15015 de ON Semi.* Estos van muy bien sobrados para lo que necesitas.
> 
> Saludos!



Disculpa si la pregunta es tonta, pero mi experiencia es muy poca, tengo entendido que uno de los transistores es pnp y el otro npn. Al reemplazar el 3055 por el mj15015 sigo respetando la coneccion de la base, conector y emisor o tengo que hacer algun cambio?


----------



## pandacba

Tanto el RCA de 130 como el plaquetodo de 100 (el origen de amobs es RCA) son buenos y ambos estan recontra probados, y el ajuste del de plquetodo no es crítico, y los 2N3055 mientras sean de buena factura, por ejemplo Motrorola, ST, On Semi, no hay problema, yo llevo armando varias decadas esos amplificdores sin tener problemas, y tengo muchos como uno que fue realizado en 1982, y hasta el dia de hoy funciona con los transistores originales sin ningún tipo de problemas.

De echo aca en la argentina se hicieron cientos de miles de amplificadores con los 2N3055 sin ningún tipo de problemas...., el que diga lo contrario me lo mandas a mi.....

Por otro lado el de plaquetodo es de mejor calidad de audio, tiene una entrada mejorada, y si bien no utiliza un epejo de corriente para el predriverr si tiene doble boostrap y la salida es original tal cual el diseño original de la RCA, el ajuste esta perfectamente indicado en la hojas del sitio y no es problemático, para nada.
Si no conseguiis 2N3055 de las marcas que te dije recien opta por otro

Culaquir duda consulta conozco a ambos muy bien ya que armado una enorme cantidad de ellos
Esa imagen que subiste con el circuito  es de la firma ARIES que esta en mi ciudad


----------



## pandacba

Aqui tenes la versión de plaquetodo, con salida a Darlington complementaria, muy recomendable




*Este solo requiee el ajuste de la corriente de reposo*

Sin importar por cual te decidas, los transistores de entrada deben estar apareados al 10%, eso es muy importante y te vas a evitar dolores de cabeza posteriormente

y aqui tenes otro que esta recontraprobado y es de la misma familia y esta aqui en el foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-heredero-rca-70w-45417/


----------



## pandacba

Ambas son muy buenas y andan muy bien, esa la ventaja que tiene es la calidad de sonido,
Para hacer el apareado de los 2N5401 comprate unos 10 y probalo en el probador de transistores de tu tester, anota lo que te mide, entonces tomás de los que tengna mayor ganancia(eso es lo qeu te muestra el display) y que a su vez la diferencia entre elos sea menor al 10% por ejmplo uno tiene 460 de hfe, y el otro 500, esos estan dentro del 10% si la difeencia es menor, mejor todavia


----------



## ciberbang

Espero no desviarme mucho del tema pero quiero hacer un pequeño aporte. Este impreso corresponde al circuito de plaquetodo 077 que mencionaba anteriormente, me costo mucho encontrarlo asi que queria compartirlo.
Ver el archivo adjunto 8492
Ver el archivo adjunto 8491


----------



## ciberbang

Si tenes a mano la imagen de las pistas del circuito 076 de plaquetodo para imprimir te lo agradeceria mucho. El que yo tengo es igual pero tiene los transistores de salida en la placa y la verdad queria una placa mas reducida.
Sino lo tenes a mano, no importa modifico la que tengo. Gracias.
Si tenes las placas sin los componentes soldados y queres venderlas me ofresco a comprarlas.


----------



## pandacba

Son tan grandes como esa, y no tienen los transistores en la placa, a estas donde las compraste?, aunque no creas no sabes como te facilita el motaje y te evita el cableado, necesitar poner una L de auminio y unirla a un didipador adecuado, voy a fijarme si tengo escaneada alguna, no recuerdo, tengo algunas pero son de repuestos para los equipos que arme, y como son las útlimas voy a tener que hacer para tener, pero no es tan práctico como esta el pre driver clase A estad de un lado y los driver del otro costado, fijate en las fotos


----------



## ciberbang

Hola, estoy entusiamado con armar mi amplificador. Estoy haciendo las placas la duda que me surge es con las fuentes, pq las que vi para armar solo tienen un puente de diodos y dos capacitores, tengo miedo que me meta ruido ya que la mayor parte del tiempo este ampli va a estar en casa y a poco volumen. Antiguamente tenia uno parecido que si no lo usabas a un 20% el zumbido jodia bastante.
Se puede armar algo mejor para minimizar cualquier ruido molesto, o con un puente y unos buenos capacitores esta bien? que me recomiendan?
Otra consulta que queria hacerles es que necesito una fuente de 12v 1A para poder anexarle una proteccion para los parlantes y un control de tonos volumen balance que encontre. Dispongo en casa de un transformador de +12 0 -12 y estaba pensando en usar solo una rama sacar 12v que cuando lo rectifique se va a aumentar el voltaje y regularlo con un 7812, vi algunas fuentes de 12v parecidas pero ninguna usa un trafo como el mio, y mi miedo sigue siendo el zumbido, jaja. Alguien tiene un circuito a mano?


----------



## pipa09

ciberbang dijo:


> Hola, estoy entusiamado con armar mi amplificador. Estoy haciendo las placas la duda que me surge es con las fuentes, pq las que vi para armar solo tienen un puente de diodos y dos capacitores, tengo miedo que me meta ruido ya que la mayor parte del tiempo este ampli va a estar en casa y a poco volumen. Antiguamente tenia uno parecido que si no lo usabas a un 20% el zumbido jodia bastante.
> Se puede armar algo mejor para minimizar cualquier ruido molesto, o con un puente y unos buenos capacitores esta bien? que me recomiendan?




Mira, yo esas placas las armo muchas veces solo con 4700uF por rama, y cero zumbido, podes si queres estar mas tranquilo poner dos de esos por rama.
Otra cosa que puede generar zumbido son las conexiones de masa, siempre se trata de no formar lazos o loop de masas para asi no meter ruido.



ciberbang dijo:


> Otra consulta que queria hacerles es que necesito una fuente de 12v 1A para poder anexarle una proteccion para los parlantes y un control de tonos volumen balance que encontre. Dispongo en casa de un transformador de +12 0 -12 y estaba pensando en usar solo una rama sacar 12v que cuando lo rectifique se va a aumentar el voltaje y regularlo con un 7812, vi algunas fuentes de 12v parecidas pero ninguna usa un trafo como el mio, y mi miedo sigue siendo el zumbido, jaja. Alguien tiene un circuito a mano?



Para poder usar un pre o control de tonos, debes tener una fuente simetrica, con voltajes negativos y positivos, asi que ese trafo te cae como anillo al dedo.


----------



## pandacba

Con respecto a los capacitores Hay por aqui un equipo armado en 1983, tiene dos canales y tiene 5000uF por rama y jamás presento ningún problema, tiene un pre con controles de tono baxandall, echo por mi basado en información de national semiconductor -+dB atenuación/refuerzo, entradas para MiC, guitarras y Aux y funciona perfecto.

Con respecto a los circuitos, que qures agregarles, no deberias tener mayores problemas, lo unico testea bien el circuito de protección de parlatnes, esa página para mi no es de mucho fiar


----------



## pipa09

Aca te dejo un circuito de proteccion de parlantes y retardo, este funciona muy bien, es el que uso en todos los circuitos.
Ver el archivo adjunto 42515
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

pandacba dijo:


> ...un equipo *armado en 1983*, tiene dos canales y tiene *5000uF por rama*...


Siemens naranjas, grandotes como ellos solos, "Made In Brazil", ¿no?.
Por el año y la capacidad deben ser de esos 

Saludos


----------



## pipa09

Cacho dijo:


> Siemens naranjas, grandotes como ellos solos, "Made In Brazil", ¿no?.
> Por el año y la capacidad deben ser de esos
> 
> Saludos




Creo que hablan de estos no? 
Estan en un ampli con placa UAP-02, cero ruido!


----------



## ciberbang

pipa09 dijo:


> Aca te dejo un circuito de proteccion de parlantes y retardo, este funciona muy bien, es el que uso en todos los circuitos.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42515
> Saludos!



Me gusta el circuito de proteccion que propones, tiene retardo de coneccion ese circuito?
Y me gustaria saber que opinas del control de tonos, volumen balance que subi?


----------



## pandacba

Cacho dijo:


> Siemens naranjas, grandotes como ellos solos, "Made In Brazil", ¿no?.
> Por el año y la capacidad deben ser de esos
> 
> Saludos



Bingo!!!! asi es, y fijate que muchos dicen pero son brasileños!!!, los brasileños no los tocaban más que para transportarlos, siemens tenia montada una fábrica automática para hacer estas belleza y otras más pequeñas, habia más grandes también

Son buenos en general y prácticos cuando no se pueden montar los potes en el impreso, ya que al ser control por continua no hay ruidos, es una cuestión de gustos, hay una amplia variedad de esos integrados en distintas marcas


----------



## pipa09

ciberbang dijo:


> Me gusta el circuito de proteccion que propones, tiene retardo de coneccion ese circuito?



Si, tiene un retardo y deteccion de DC.



ciberbang dijo:


> Y me gustaria saber que opinas del control de tonos, volumen balance que subi?



Particularmente ese CI no lo conocia, pero al ser VCA para el control, como dice Panda, eliminas el ruido de los potes.

Si he usado otros similares, como el TDA1524.


----------



## pandacba

Sobre esos integrados hay una enorme variedad, estaba posteando varios proyectos pero le cambiaron el titulo como si de un pre solo  se tratara , en el segundo proyecto hay un pre y ampli comleto, obvio con ese titulo no lo enocntrara nadie y por eso no segui subiendo, tengo procyectos que utilizan bus I2C, hasta con selección de fuente y otras cosas, pero lo archive, por el motivo apuntado


----------



## ciberbang

Gracias a ustedes ya pude elegir el ampli que voy a armar y el circuito para protecer los parlantes.
Solo me falta elegir un preamplificador, ya que el circuito que tengo no estoy seguro si en relidad es un pre o solo un control de tonos y no estoy seguro de conseguir los componentes.
Lo que estoy buscando es un pre de buena fidelidad que tenga control de graves, agudos, volumen, balance, una entrada que me sirva para conectar la pc o el dvd y si es posible una entrada de microfono, sino no importa.
Alguien me facilitaria algun circuito?


----------



## pandacba

Te comento, sin el microfono, una etapa control de tono es suficiente, ya que el nivel del DVD o de la PC no necesitan ser amplificados, ya que estos son más elevados que la sensibilidad del ampilificador, para el micrófono si hace falta amplificar la señal
Este podria ser un control de tono de buen desempeño


----------



## ciberbang

pandacba dijo:


> Te comento, sin el microfono, una etapa control de tono es suficiente, ya que el nivel del DVD o de la PC no necesitan ser amplificados, ya que estos son más elevados que la sensibilidad del ampilificador, para el micrófono si hace falta amplificar la señal
> Este podria ser un control de tono de buen desempeño



Gracias me acabas de sacar una duda, lo del microfono no me importa, si me interesa el control de tonos volumen y balance. Me pondre a googlear de nuevo a ver si encuentr
o  algo bueno.


----------



## pandacba

En el foro hay una serie de controles de tono basados en CI fijate aqui ->https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/control-volumen-tonos-lm1036-48983/


----------



## granaino2011

Hola, me e leido todo el post, e visto gente que lo monto y tubo problemas, gente a la que le funcionó al instante. Yo Buscando y buscando en el foro, el ampli que mas me gusto para montar fue este. Pero se me plantean una serie de preguntas.
Tengo un transformador de 35+35v a 4A ¿En este proyecto me funcionara bien?¿al ser de 4A se quemara el transformador?
como es de 4A pense en reducir la potencia de salida un poco y en vez de dar 100wrms que de 70wrms.
Tambien quiero añadirle 'Gracias a pipa09' un circuito de proteccion de parlantes y retardo Ver el archivo adjunto 42515

e visto varias placas para imprimir, y e visto comentarios sobre mejoras y tal pero nose cual hacer ya que hay varias. Ahora estoy pensando en comprar los materiales que aparecen en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/#post98924 de leop4, como viene ay cambiando los componentes que se añaden a boligrafo ¿funcionara?.
#Leop4: la placa impresa que usaste en tu proyecto es esa que posteas en la pagina 1.

Un Saludo y Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Hola como estas, la primera pregunta ya te la respondi yo persnonalmente aqui-> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-100-130-w-42435/

En la página anterior esta el circuito, en el post 401, armalo asi sin modificar nada, de ese se consigue la placa ya echa, en el post 401 el esquema corresponde a la placa de Aries hay otras como lad Muskiman y si no fijate en este hilo o en otro que hay del mismo amplificador que esta
y alli puse la placa vista de ambos lados->https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagrama-amplificador-audison-ac300-41246/index3.html

Como ya tenes el trafo para que tenga menos potencia tendrias que hacer una fuente estabilizada dooble y bajar la tensión hasta 80V con 8 ohm tendras 70W y si no con tu trafo y este esquema y dos parlantes en serie de 8ohms para dar un total de 16ohms tendras 50-60W de muy buena calidad


----------



## pandacba

Si sos cuidadoso en el motaje, respetas los valores de los componentes, verificas que las posiciones de las patas de los transistores coincidan, no tendras problemaas pero hay un par de cosas a tener en cuenta en este amplificador y que muy pocos la tienen.

1_los transistores de entrada deben estar apareados al 10% o mejor, eso significa que la diferencia de gananci entre ellos debe ser menor al 10% por ejemplo uno 470 y el otro 430 o 500. para hacer esto se compra un lote de de 10 y s seleccionan los de mayor hfe y cuaya diferencias sean menor al 10%
Esto es importante, ya que el par diferencial maneja la tensión en el punto medio(salia a parlante).
Cuando se conecta por vez primera debe hacerse sin parlantes y con la entrada en cortocircuito, si esta dodo bien se mide la salida a parlante tiene que estar lo más cerca posible de 0V 100 o 200 mV no es problema.
Para los transistores de salida, como es un tanto dificil conseguir transistores 2N3055 de calidad, salvo que sean Motorola, ON, ST originales no tendras ningún problema si no son originales de esta marca es preferible que pongas por ejemplo el MJ15015.

Este amplificador si los valores de componentes son los marcados en el esquema y el armado es correcto funciona perfectamente, de este modelo se armaron aqui en argentina cientos de miles, yo llevo personalmente armados una muy buena cantidad de ellos y algunos fucncionando sin ningún tipo de problemas hace un par de decadas....


----------



## granaino2011

pandacba dijo:


> 1_los transistores de entrada deben estar apareados al 10% o mejor, eso significa que la diferencia de gananci entre ellos debe ser menor al 10% por ejemplo uno 470 y el otro 430 o 500. para hacer esto se compra un lote de de 10 y s seleccionan los de mayor hfe y cuaya diferencias sean menor al 10%
> Esto es importante, ya que el par diferencial maneja la tensión en el punto medio(salia a parlante).
> Cuando se conecta por vez primera debe hacerse sin parlantes y con la entrada en cortocircuito, si esta dodo bien se mide la salida a parlante tiene que estar lo más cerca posible de 0V 100 o 200 mV no es problema.
> Para los transistores de salida, como es un tanto dificil conseguir transistores 2N3055 de calidad, salvo que sean Motorola, ON, ST originales no tendras ningún problema si no son originales de esta marca es preferible que pongas por ejemplo el MJ15015.




Muy interesante lo de la ganancia entre transistores, intentare comprar 10. tengo alguna duda. E usado los adjuntos que me indicaste.
en la imagen que adjunto 130w.jpg me dice en la lista de materiales que hay 3 resistencias de 100ohm y en el pdf me piden 5. ¿El circuito que debo montar es el del pdf? o el de la imagen del post 401. sobre las resistencias de 100ohm, ¿las compro todas de 2W?
Un Saludo.


----------



## pandacba

granaino2011 dijo:


> Muy interesante lo de la ganancia entre transistores, intentare comprar 10. tengo alguna duda. E usado los adjuntos que me indicaste.
> en la imagen que adjunto 130w.jpg me dice en la lista de materiales que hay 3 resistencias de 100ohm y en el pdf me piden 5. ¿El circuito que debo montar es el del pdf? o el de la imagen del post 401. sobre las resistencias de 100ohm, ¿las compro todas de 2W?
> Un Saludo.



Guiate solamente por el diagrama que tiene el listado de coponentes que yo te marque y la vista de las placas(vista del lado de las pistas y del lado de los componentes)
Son dos resistencias de 100ohm X2W que van en lor drivers, si o si deben ser de 2W, ya que circula, corriente suficiente para ponerte a humear una de 1/4, cuando esta entregando plena potencia.... cuando el amplificador esta en su maxima excursión sobre esa R quedan prácticamente los 50V, por lo que habra picos de corriente importante, la mayor parte circualara por el transistor y una fracción por la resistencia, una excursión de 20 mA a máxima tensión sobre la r dan una una potencia de 2W asi que tener muy en cuenta  ese detalle.
 1 de 100 x 1/4 que va asociada a un capacitor electrolítico de un lado y  a la base de uno de los BC547 en la entrada
Las que van más atras deben ser si o si de 47 ohm y no de 100, porque afecta el punto de polrización del predriver en clase A y del espejo de corriente correspondiente, con instrumento se ve claramente como cambia el coportamiento del amplificador.

Por eso te di que tomes de alli los valores porque son los valores optimos de ese amplificador

En la entrada de este amplificador suelo utilizar los 2N551 fabricados por Philips, Fairchild, ON, etc con los que he logrado mejores resultados, siempre hablando de pruebas de instrumentación

Si bien son de usos generales como el BC547, demostraron ser de mejor calidad para este y otros amplificadores. De echo el "hemano" de este amplificador lleva PnP en la entrada y la salida tal cual el RCA original y lleva los 2N5401 que son los complemetarios de los 2N5551


----------



## granaino2011

Gracias pandacba tu ultimo comentario me aclaro muchisimo.
Acabo de ir a la tienda y me digeron que tienen todos los componentes menos estos:

R 100ohm / 100ohm-2W / R 22K / 100PF / 1NF / 3V3 1/2W / BC337/ BC547 /
TIP31C / TIP32C / 2N3055

Han quedado en encargarlos, la pcb la intentare montar este fin de semana, ire posteando fotos y tal. Un Saludo.


----------



## dandany

Buenas, Hace mucho tiempo tenia guardado el amplificador macrotec que se me quemó hace un año y no lo arreglé, por tiempo, pues ya arme un modulo de estos alimentado con 47v dc por rama con 2 2sc5200 (terrible calidad de sonido).Bueno el tema es ahora es que tengo el trafo y la reactificación del circuito anterior que era una bazofia jaja!, El tema es que quiero montar 2 módulos(estéreo) y alimentarlos con 60vdc por rama, quisiera saber las modificaciones que tendria que hacerle para que ande estable, lo que pensé es cambiar los tip31/32 por 41/42 y cambiar los bc547 por 2n5401 y los TR de salida tengo los 2sc5200.
Creería teóricamente que con eso andarica perfecto y sin problema, sino la próxima modificación serian los bc327/337. 
Un abrazo espero una respuesta!


----------



## pandacba

Si queres que algo te funcione adecuadamente, utilza el circuito adecuado como te aconseja el compañero Tacatomon, hay muy buenos amplificadores en el foro que trabajan con esa tensión y podes utilizar tus transistores.
Modificar un amplificador implica tener no solo un elevado conocimiento y una vasta experiencia, si no tambien el instrumental adecuado, lo que implica realizar un trabajo importante. Lo cual esta fuera del alcance de este foro.... y no es como vos crees cambiar unos transistores y listos ya esta todo funciona, un amplificador lo es desde la entrada hasta la salida, y en este tipo de amplificadores con etapa diferencial la entrada controla la salida, asi que solo cambiando transistores como vos crees no vas a conseguir más que desvirtuar un muy buen circuito y no te quepa dudas que a quemar transistores.
Lo lógico y lo racional es hacer lo que muy bien te a aconsejado el compañero Tacatomon, busca en el foro un amplificador que trabaje a 60V por rama y listo que ya esta probado y te va a funcionar de una porque fue diseñado para trabajar con esas tensiones....
y si no agregale una fuente regulada con lo cual bajes ambas ramas a -+50V para hacer este...


----------



## Juan Jose

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Es que tengo unos 2sc5200 sin ocupar tengo 4 sin ocupar y quería hacer una etapa cuasi-complementaria estéreo


 
Entonces puedes hacer el ampli LADELEC cuasicomplementario 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/#post20667

soporta hasta 75 vcc simetricos.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## granaino2011

Pues e encontrado problemas, deberia haber mirado antes mejor el transformador, en el transformador, pone impreso 35 + 35, resulta que el fin de semana voy a medirlo la que da de salida y mi sorpresa fue que da 40+40v cosa que me estraño si pone 35+35v, no entiendo esto... porque tiene que dar 40... entonces ya me estoy replanteando en no hacer este amplificador porque me paso 40V AC multiplicado por 1.4141 =  56V frente a los 50 maximos de esto, podria reducir este voltaje? o mejor me paso a hacer otro como este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-100w-rms-5222/

Salu2.


----------



## Juan Jose

granaino2011 dijo:


> Pues e encontrado problemas, deberia haber mirado antes mejor el transformador, en el transformador, pone impreso 35 + 35, resulta que el fin de semana voy a medirlo la que da de salida y mi sorpresa fue que da 40+40v cosa que me estraño si pone 35+35v, no entiendo esto... porque tiene que dar 40... entonces ya me estoy replanteando en no hacer este amplificador porque me paso 40V AC multiplicado por 1.4141 = 56V frente a los 50 maximos de esto, podria reducir este voltaje? o mejor me paso a hacer otro como este:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-100w-rms-5222/
> 
> Salu2.


 
Ese trafo te viene muy bien es este proyecto.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/218435/ _ 
suerte y saludos

Juan jose


----------



## juan9219

che una pregunta que voltaje de entrada necesito para ponerlo al mango? lei por el post que 700mv pero al pasar, alguien tiene mas data sobre eso, yo lo prove con 200mv creo y tira muy bien, que pasasi me paso de voltaje de entrada? por ejemplo sitrabaja con 700mv y le mando 1v?? tambin por otro lado lei que la placa de aries labura con 300mv, por eso la duda de que pasa si lo paso de voltaje gracias a todos


----------



## pandacba

Sil te pasas de exitación, recortara la salida pudiendo dañar tanto parlantes como transistores, cuando de produce recorte el sonido por momentos es muy feo y se sienten como golpes en en el parlante, es porque la bobina se deplaza al máximo y por que la señal se hace cuadrada entonces es como si hubiera continua en la salida en eos momentos

La sensivilidad para plena potencia de la aries es de 300mV eficaces no debes pasarla de alli, si tu salida es de 1V tendras que hacer un divisor resitivo, para mantener el nivel de entrada en su valor correcto por ejemplo una R de 680k en serie en la entrada y otra de 270k a masa con eso entrando con 1V tenes aproximadamente 300mV


----------



## juan9219

pandacba dijo:


> Sil te pasas de exitación, recortara la salida pudiendo dañar tanto parlantes como transistores, cuando de produce recorte el sonido por momentos es muy feo y se sienten como golpes en en el parlante, es porque la bobina se deplaza al máximo y por que la señal se hace cuadrada entonces es como si hubiera continua en la salida en eos momentos
> 
> La sensivilidad para plena potencia de la aries es de 300mV eficaces no debes pasarla de alli, si tu salida es de 1V tendras que hacer un divisor resitivo, para mantener el nivel de entrada en su valor correcto por ejemplo una R de 680k en serie en la entrada y otra de 270k a masa con eso entrando con 1V tenes aproximadamente 300mV



muchas gracias panda, el tema es que le tengo que hacer un pre y quiero alguno simple pero no se que hacerle, por otro lado, alguien sabe de cuantos mv es la salida de un ipod touch?  busque por todos lados y no encontre, es un poco mas alta que la de un mp3 pero no mucho. gracias devuelta


----------



## pandacba

Y debe estar rondoando el volt, por lo que abria que hacer un divisor de tensión, por ejmplo una R de 47K en la entrada a masa y una R de 100K en serie con la entrada eso nos da un divisor X 3 es decir tomara la tercea parte de la señal con lo cual estara bastante bien.

Pre para poder agregar control de tonos hay muchos en el foro desde echo con operacionales o con un CI dedicado, Luego te paso algunos esquemas o link para que eches unos vistazos


----------



## grammostola

leop4 dijo:


> si ustedes tienen un transformador muy grande de 48+48 o algo asi. hay si le pueden cambiar los tip32 y 31 por tips 42 y 41


amigo dame una mano.
tengo un problemita estoy armando este ampli, con un trafo de 42+42 y rectificado se me va a 70 voltios, le hice el puente diodo comun con cuatro diodos y dos capacitores electroliticos de 6800uf 80v. y con los 2n3055h, y el sonido sale con mucho ruido a minimo volumen se escucha mucho ruido de fondo. el tema del cambio de los tips 31 y 32 por los 41 y 42 es por que esos se bancan mas corriente, o tienen otra caracteristica? que puedo hacer para que deje de hacer ese ruido, puede ser que sean los transistores de potencia (en mi caso 2n3055h) lei por aca que hay muchos truchos dando vuelta, y que usan los mj15015.


----------



## pandacba

Quien dijo eso de que poniendo los TIP41/42 podia permitir el uso de un trafo más grande cometio una terrible burrada...... 
Este amplificador fue diseñado para trabajar con -+50v ponerle -+70 le estas incrementando la tensión en un 40% lo cual es descomunal y una torpeza pensar que con solo cambiar los drivers todo andaria bien.

La polarización del circuto se va de paseo, estaba optimizado para esa tensión de fuente, y no para un 40% más, ajusta la tensión a -+50V y andara bien, cambia el trafo o consegui otro.....

Si fuera que pudiera trabajar con cualquier tensión, en los esquemas en lugar de especificar la tensión de trabajo no le pondrian nada...... asi cada uno le pone lo que se ocurre......
De echo los TIP41/42C solo soportan 100V y lo estas forzando a que trabaje con 140V????? los 2N3055 solo soportan 60V y solo merced a una caracteristica de ellos se bancan 100V y le estas metiendo más del doble de la tensión de trabajo??????

Esto es sencillamente terrorifico, un atentado a la razón..........


----------



## grammostola

pandacba dijo:


> Quien dijo eso de que poniendo los TIP41/42 podia permitir el uso de un trafo más grande cometio una terrible burrada......
> Este amplificador fue diseñado para trabajar con -+50v ponerle -+70 le estas incrementando la tensión en un 40% lo cual es descomunal y una torpeza pensar que con solo cambiar los drivers todo andaria bien.
> 
> La polarización del circuto se va de paseo, estaba optimizado para esa tensión de fuente, y no para un 40% más, ajusta la tensión a -+50V y andara bien, cambia el trafo o consegui otro.....
> 
> Si fuera que pudiera trabajar con cualquier tensión, en los esquemas en lugar de especificar la tensión de trabajo no le pondrian nada...... asi cada uno le pone lo que se ocurre......
> De echo los TIP41/42C solo soportan 100V y lo estas forzando a que trabaje con 140V????? los 2N3055 solo soportan 60V y solo merced a una caracteristica de ellos se bancan 100V y le estas metiendo más del doble de la tensión de trabajo??????
> 
> Esto es sencillamente terrorifico, un atentado a la razón..........



no se puede modificar algo el circuito, ademas de cambiarle los 2n3055 por los mj15015.
ya tengo el trafo aparentemente se banca esa tencion, lo unico que note que hay un bufido de fondo que se escucha a minimo volumen


----------



## Cacho

Claro que se puede modificar.
Lo único que hay que hacer es recalcular todo y adaptar el (estimando) 80% de los valores de todo, amén de cambiar prácticamente todos los semiconductores.

¿Y si mejor buscás un ampli que esté diseñado para esas tensiones?

Saludos


----------



## juan9219

che alguien tiene idea cual es la sensibilidad del ampli del diseño de musikman? por que me parece que es bastante mas de 300mv?? no compare placas, lo digo por que anduve probando las placas que arme del diseño que subio leop en la primera pag que creo que es el diseño de musicman y metiendole una entrada de señal de cerca de 300mv o un poco mas no siento que este cerca de estar al mango y mucho menos de que las ondas se vuelan cuadradas, apenas se entibia un poco el transistor y el disipador despues de un rato,  por otro lado, alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir un gabinete barato para esto o en cuanto anda un gabiene para esto hoy en dia. gracias a todos


----------



## Juan Jose

grammostola dijo:


> amigo dame una mano.
> tengo un problemita estoy armando este ampli, con un trafo de 42+42 y rectificado se me va a 70 voltios, le hice el puente diodo comun con cuatro diodos y dos capacitores electroliticos de 6800uf 80v. y con los 2n3055h, y el sonido sale con mucho ruido a minimo volumen se escucha mucho ruido de fondo. el tema del cambio de los tips 31 y 32 por los 41 y 42 es por que esos se bancan mas corriente, o tienen otra caracteristica? que puedo hacer para que deje de hacer ese ruido, puede ser que sean los transistores de potencia (en mi caso 2n3055h) lei por aca que hay muchos truchos dando vuelta, y que usan los mj15015.


 

Tarde pero seguro! 

Para un trafo de 42 + 42 ete amplificador te anda bien. 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/218435/ _ _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/427697/ _ 
saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## pandacba

juan9219 dijo:


> che alguien tiene idea cual es la sensibilidad del ampli del diseño de musikman? por que me parece que es bastante mas de 300mv?? no compare placas, lo digo por que anduve probando las placas que arme del diseño que subio leop en la primera pag que creo que es el diseño de musicman y metiendole una entrada de señal de cerca de 300mv o un poco mas no siento que este cerca de estar al mango y mucho menos de que las ondas se vuelan cuadradas, apenas se entibia un poco el transistor y el disipador despues de un rato,  por otro lado, alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir un gabinete barato para esto o en cuanto anda un gabiene para esto hoy en dia. gracias a todos



Primero que nada no es un diseño de musikman, ellos solo realizaron la placa(la copiaron)
Según el circuito original tiene esa sensibilidad, ahora yo te pregunto como sabes que son 300mV lo que le estas poniendo? describi como hiciste la prueba y las mediciones?


----------



## Diegof

Hola a todos es la primera vez que entro al foro. 
Yo arme la potencia y la verda que me funciona muy bien, muy poco ruido solo que tengo el problema que los transistores de potencia que uso son los 2N3055H se calientan demasiado a las horas de uso. Queria saber si se puede hacer algo con eso porque me preocupa que levante tanta temperatura; el disipador llego a calentarse mucho, sin mensionar que los transistores hervian. Es normal que caliente tanto? O debo hacer algo para evitar esto? Si alguien puede sacarme de la duda se lo agradezco.


----------



## Fogonazo

Diegof dijo:


> .........Queria saber si se puede hacer algo con eso porque me preocupa que levante tanta temperatura..........



¿ Ajustaste la corriente de reposo mediante R16 ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## dandany

Diegof dijo:


> Hola a todos es la primera vez que entro al foro.
> Yo arme la potencia y la verda que me funciona muy bien, muy poco ruido solo que tengo el problema que los transistores de potencia que uso son los 2N3055H se calientan demasiado a las horas de uso. Queria saber si se puede hacer algo con eso porque me preocupa que levante tanta temperatura; el disipador llego a calentarse mucho, sin mensionar que los transistores hervian. Es normal que caliente tanto? O debo hacer algo para evitar esto? Si alguien puede sacarme de la duda se lo agradezco.



Buenas como dijo el amigo abajo pueden ser falsos o le estas aplicando una impedancia muy chica los cual los llevas casi al extremo a los TR  si son los TR te recomiendo cambiarlos por 2sc5200 de toshiba yo tengo el mismo modelo que el tuyo funcionando con ellos y no levanta mas de 40º a máxima potencia con un pobre disipador de P4 de pc sin cooler 
PD: No sigas gastando en 2n3055 para mi personalmente la única ventaja que tienen es que son totalmente metálicos y grandes osea disipan mejor la potencia y manejar buenas corrientes pero en lo demas decae...saludos


----------



## pandacba

Los 2N3055 si son de Motorola  o ST originales son excelentes para ese modelo.
Yo tengo en la enorme cantidad de equipos por mi armaados equipos funcionando desde hace más de 10 años sin ningú fallo, ya que estos transistores fueron una de las mejores creaciones de la RCA, por alguna razón son los más longevos de la historia, si no fueran buenos no existirian en el mercado, y precisamente se los copia por la gran demanda debido a la calidad del transistor original


----------



## dandany

pandacba dijo:


> Los 2N3055 si son de Motorola  o ST originales son excelentes para ese modelo.
> Yo tengo en la enorme cantidad de equipos por mi armaados equipos funcionando desde hace más de 10 años sin ningú fallo, ya que estos transistores fueron una de las mejores creaciones de la RCA, por alguna razón son los más longevos de la historia, si no fueran buenos no existirian en el mercado, y precisamente se los copia por la gran demanda debido a la calidad del transistor original



No no, con lo que dije quise decir que hay transistores de mejor diseño,calidad y precio hoy en día y tenes razón en su tiempo fueron el furor en los amplificadores por su desempeño.


----------



## pandacba

Los 2N3055 de ON semi y de ST actules son tan buenos como los que mencionas porque se los fabrica con la tecnologia actual más la caracteistica que le dio fama, una enorme SOAR, te lo digo porque hemos realizado pruebas de banda pasante y respuesta de frecuencia, con una amplia gama de transistores y siempre llegamos a la conclusión que para ese diseño no hay mejor transistor por costo y desempeño que  los 2n3055 a pesar que aqui la empresa que hace el pcb, por pedido modifico el mismo para poder utilzar transisotres de cápsula plástica en forma directa.

Nosotros tenemos una costumbre, probar y sacar conclusiones a apartir de ensayos, 

Te comento algo más si entras a páginas de USA veras que ese transistor se continua utilizando y mucho en toda clase de montajes, alli tiene aún plena vigencia, es un clásico como los BC54X y los BC55X

De echo cuando no se consiguen los originales recomiendo el MJ15015, que son muy buenos, sobre todo cuando se construye un equipo que no queres tener problemas que funciones sin fallos


----------



## dandany

pandacba dijo:


> Los 2N3055 de ON semi y de ST actules son tan buenos como los que mencionas porque se los fabrica con la tecnologia actual más la caracteistica que le dio fama, una enorme SOAR, te lo digo porque hemos realizado pruebas de banda pasante y respuesta de frecuencia, con una amplia gama de transistores y siempre llegamos a la conclusión que para ese diseño no hay mejor transistor por costo y desempeño que  los 2n3055 a pesar que aqui la empresa que hace el pcb, por pedido modifico el mismo para poder utilzar transisotres de cápsula plástica en forma directa.
> 
> Nosotros tenemos una costumbre, probar y sacar conclusiones a apartir de ensayos,
> 
> Te comento algo más si entras a páginas de USA veras que ese transistor se continua utilizando y mucho en toda clase de montajes, alli tiene aún plena vigencia, es un clásico como los BC54X y los BC55X
> 
> De echo cuando no se consiguen los originales recomiendo el MJ15015, que son muy buenos, sobre todo cuando se construye un equipo que no queres tener problemas que funciones sin fallos





Eso no lo sabia de que se actualizaron! El tema es que andan muchas falsificaciones y hay que tratar de no comprarlos...y si te toca un original estas de suerte...lastimosamente en nuestro país (Argenchina)......entrar el 80% de la electrónica que puede andar si tenes suerte...


----------



## Diegof

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Por un lado podes tener transistores falsos pero por el otro, que impedancia de parlantes estas poniendole?



Estoy poniendo unos parlantes de 8 ohm. Supuestamente esa es la carga que debe llevar. Recien me fije que calienta mucho cuando subo mucho el volumen. Si lo mantengo a un nivel medio no calienta demasiado. Que sucede si cambio los trasistores por otros que permitan aumentar el volumen? Por ahi leí que los MJ15015 son equivalentes a los 2N3055H pero soportan mas tension.



dandany dijo:


> Buenas como dijo el amigo abajo pueden ser falsos o le estas aplicando una impedancia muy chica los cual los llevas casi al extremo a los TR  si son los TR te recomiendo cambiarlos por 2sc5200 de toshiba yo tengo el mismo modelo que el tuyo funcionando con ellos y no levanta mas de 40º a máxima potencia con un pobre disipador de P4 de pc sin cooler
> PD: No sigas gastando en 2n3055 para mi personalmente la única ventaja que tienen es que son totalmente metálicos y grandes osea disipan mejor la potencia y manejar buenas corrientes pero en lo demas decae...saludos



Ahh ya voy a probar con ellos entonces. Gracias por el consejo. La impedancia de salida es la de 8ohm que indica. Asi que tal vez sean los transistores que son malos. Porque a bajo volumen funcionan bien... Gracias.



dandany dijo:


> Eso no lo sabia de que se actualizaron! El tema es que andan muchas falsificaciones y hay que tratar de no comprarlos...y si te toca un original estas de suerte...lastimosamente en nuestro país (Argenchina)......entrar el 80% de la electrónica que puede andar si tenes suerte...


Eso es cierto. Yo vivo en tucuman y la hace unos dias compre unos cuantos transistores bc337 y vinieron con los terminales emisor y base intercambiados... Lamentablemente los componentes que ingresan a nuestro pais son de pesima calidad. Por ello los diseños de circuitos que hacemos debemos hacerlos para los peores casos posibles.


----------



## pandacba

Que señal le esstas metiendo? de que valor? tenes idea lo que es la sensibildad de un amplificador?
Si vas a cambiar transistores lo mejor son los Mj15015 son excelentes y mucho más robusto que cualquiera de cápsula plástica


----------



## Cacho

Los 15003 les ganan 

El orden, de menor a mayor cantidad de esteroides, es: 2N3055-MJ15015-2N3773-MJ15003. Los dos primeros y el último se encuentran hasta abajod e las piedras, pero falsos falsos falsos. Es difícil conseguir originales de esos.
El 3773 no es fácil de conseguir, aunque eso no impide que lo poco que se consigue sea falso 


Saludos


----------



## pandacba

y todo depende donde te proveas, hay proveedores serios que solo traen los originales, pasa que son más caros, pero ahi el error no son más caros, tiene el precio justo ya que son los originales, las baratijas son más baratas obvio. 
Pero como todo el mundo busca precio y no calidad termina comprando lo barato. Si se tomara conciencia que no debe comprarse barato, y exigir solo componentes genuinos, nadie venderia componentes falsos.

Hay casas que son serias y mantienen esa carácterística desde hace años a ella hay que recurrir

Por otro lado si te venden transistores que tienen la marcación ladeada, eso ya es un sintoma de que es flaso y no debes haceptarlo, si uno lo acepta, ¿de quién es la culpa?

Me ha pasado con los TIP142/147, la úlimta partida la compre en inglaterra, ya que las casas serias se les habian acabado y ninguna de las otras por casualidad tenia algo decente, listo si ya se que el resto es basura, para que tirar mi dinero a la basura, los trajes de afuera y al final me salio más barato que traerlos de Bs As

En el mundo de hoy es inadmisible decir que no se consiguen, yo no soy más que nadie, uno más y si yo puedo conseguir originales ustedes también

PD Una data, que puede servirles, con la necesidad de conseguir un BUT11AF que sirviera, me hice un sencillo oscilador del otro lado tebia poder pasar la misma frecuencia si era asi tenia que poder encender un led, cualquier trnasitor bueno lo encendia, los falsos no........... luego comprobe que sirven para los de audio ajustando la FT, los falsos no pasan la prueba


----------



## juan9219

panda un par de ojas atras explicas como no se conecta el ampli y el pre a masa y el ruido que puede generar, y me di cuanta que yo lo conecte muy mal, y que eso es lo que me genera ruido pero, como se conecta??, la masa tiene que ir conectada al chasis por que los rca que uso van atornillados asi, pero el ruido que tengo en el pre si uso la misma fuente para el pre y el ampli es tremenda, tambien tengo los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente en el camino de los cables de la fuente al ampli y la tierra tambien, como los tendria que poner? si tengo tiempo subo fotos de como tengo la conecion, se que esta mal por que antes de ponerlo en el gabinete no estaba asi la masa y la fuente y no metia el mas minimo ruido, igual el ruidoso es el pre, el ampli no mete casi nada.


----------



## pandacba

El punto donde el chasis debe tomar contacto con la masa es en la masa de la fuente, la masa del pre debe ir a la masa de entrada del ampli, estando asi, no suele causar problema poner las RCA a chasis, de igual modo la carcasa metálica de los potenciometros debe estar en contacto con masa, si no captan desde ruido hasta la radio


----------



## juan9219

hola devuelta, tengo una duda, se me habian quemado los 3055 y compre otros nuevos, pero me parecio que cin los nuevos sonaba mas bajo, entonces medi el hfe con el multimetro, y en un me dio 23 y el otro entre 1 o 2 pero me parece que no hace buen contacto el 2do cuando lo mido, en fin, por la pagina 14 panda habia hablado del hfe de los trs y de buscar pares, ahi decia que tenian que andar por 450 o algo asi, que les paso a los mios, ah me olvidaba los mios son mospec, no son truchos peroes una marca de 2da. gracias


----------



## pandacba

Para un transistor de potencia, la ganancia no es tan alta puede estar entre 30 y 70 aproximadamente
La baja potencia puede deberse a alguna resistencia desvalorizada, o que alguno de los drivers o su circuito asociado resultara dañado


----------



## juan9219

gracias por responder panda, no, no es tan baja, me parecio que sonaba mas bajo y se me dio por revisar, los estuve midiendo, hay uno que me da 25, el problema es que el otro me da solo 2, y esta  bien medido y todo hace bien contacto, y si le desconecto el colector, logicamente da 1.  estara malo? por que sonar suena y bastante fuerte, aunque no tanto como las otras placas de estas que arme. gracias y saludos


----------



## pandacba

El tener uno de los transistores  mucha menos ganancia hace que amplifique desparejo, uno llega al másximo y el otro le falta aún, ese es el tema y puede que por eso notes la diferencia.

Te sugiero si esta a tu alcance que pruebes con los Mj15015, que sean motorola originales, 
Por otro lado si donde compras lo haces habitualmente pregunta si te dejan seleccionar  transistores con el beta más parecido posible


----------



## juan9219

voy a ver que consigo que parezca original, pero hasta ahora los 2n3055 me habían venido muy buenos, pero no es demaciado bajo el hfe, es 2, practicamente no amplifica. gracias por los consejos panda de a poco voy aprendiendo esos secretos


----------



## luciano2010

hola gente del foro,estoy interesado en construir un amplificador de 100w y queria consultarles cual de los 2 les parace mejor deacuerdo a la calidad de audio que puedan brindar,uno es el "ncc200n" y el otro es el japones "ta1000" desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## crimson

Hola Luciano2010, te comento, yo dejé definitivamente de hacer placas como las que presentaste arriba cuando probé éste diseño:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...00w-hifi-by-mj15004-mj15003-10789/index3.html
el que está en el mensaje "46. No significa que no sean buenos los de transistores, sino que este tipo de diseño totalmente simétrico suena mejor. Por ejemplo, el TA1000 me parece mejor que el otro, por su simetría. Por- lo -menos - así -lo -veo - yo (decía Nimo) Saludos C


----------



## pandacba

Las diferencias técnicaa, son tan sutiles que un oido entrenado puede, distinguirlas, un oido entrenado es aquel que a su vez ha sido cuidado, para conservar toda su capacidad(hoy en dia solo un puñado de privilegiados)

El totalment simetrico presenta un problema, que no es visto por quien carece de determinados conocimientos en el armado construcción de Audio

Ya muchos cometen el error en una entrada simetrica de no colocar los transistores del par diferencial apareados.

Un doble diferecial necesita que los 4 transistores tengan por asi decirlo la misma ganancia, dentro de una tolerancia, lo que implica encontrar 4 transistores que dentro de un 5% de tolerancia este su ganancia.

Un circuito puede ser muy lindo, pero esconde ciertos secretos que de no saberse pasan a ser un dolor de cabez después.

Para alguien que empieza, y queres buena calidad, o podes hacer en NCC200, que si lo buscas esta posteado aqui en el foro

y si no mejor, el circuito de plaquetodo, el que tiene bias rejulable al igual que la protección.

Ese esquema tiene una calidad más que excelente, tiene el mismo origen que en NCC200, el RCA

El circuito presentado por plaquetodo es que Philps elcoma modifico por eso se lo conoce como RCA modificado, al igual que el que este en el presente hilo, la diferencia entre este y el de plaquetodo es la calidad de sonido.

Yo los he armado personalmente y realmente resalta sobre los demás

y si no  hace el NCC200 que es un RCA modificado en America y también es muy bueno, y esta permanentemente actualizado.

En el post del foro sobre el mismo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-heredero-rca-70w-45417/ alli un forista le diseño el pcb


----------



## luciano2010

muchachos gracias por responder
·crimson esta muy bueno el circuito que armaste lo voy a mirar con detalle ( como no tengo apuro ire viendo las opciones)
·pandacba el tema de los transistores en el par diferencial ya lo tenia en cuenta igual gracias por el comentario,
 mas alla de eso que te parece el circuito?
el amplificador de plaquetodo de Philps elcoma al que haces referencia es este??Ver el archivo adjunto 100w.rar


----------



## pandacba

Habria  que evaluar algunas cosas por la mitad del ciruito, para dar un criterio justo.

Si ese el que te decia, aqui fue introducido por Fapesa primero en la versión de 50W, luego Plaquetodo empezo a comercializar la versión de 100W.

De esa he armado una buena cantidad, y te aseguro que la calidad es muy buena


----------



## luciano2010

ok pandacba te agradezco por tu tiempo.
en otros hilos tuyos he leido que tenes muy lindos articulos sobre audio y amplificadores en la epoca de lo  que fue la gran industria argentina de aquellos tiempos (hoy invadida por los chinos con su calidad de porqueria)
estaria lindo como alguien dijo poder hacer un post para poder compartir todo ese material que debe estar espectacular.
saludos que sigas bien.


----------



## pandacba

Gracias por tus conceptos, no se si te has fijado en el hilo historia del audio en argentina, que esta en elforo donde hemos compartido bastante cosas con los compañeros del foro, y siempre se añad de algo si no lo has visto fijate aqui


----------



## javierjavier

Dejo el ezquema de un amplificador de 130W


----------



## pandacba

Quitar la protección es algo descablellado, ya que el equipo fue diseñado para trabajar con 8ohms, llevarlo a trabajar con 4 produce une elevadiísma distorción

Este diseño deriva de uno americano que fue mejorado en europa y sacaron dos versiones entre finales de los 70's y princiós de los 80's

En el foro hay una actualización american del mismo amplificador original y también esta posteado en el foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-heredero-rca-70w-45417/


----------



## pandacba

Editaste tu post y ahora es otra cosa

Lo único que quisiera dejar en claro, que para este diseño para utilizarlo con 4 ohms hay que utllizar fuente partida +-40 y no hace fallta quitar, la protección ni hacer ningun cambio

Felicitaciones un trabajo bien prolijo


----------



## juan9219

hola a todos necesito su ayuda, tengo un ampli stereo con dos placas de estas del diseño de musikman, y cuando prendo el ampli una placa si no tiene carga a la salida me tira 47v aprox, con carga no lo hace y funciona bien, pero muchas veces uso el ampli con un solo parlante y no puedo dejar que el otro lado este tirando 47v por que se va a quemar, el otro lado no lo hace, todos los trs estan perfecto??? alguna idea gracias

perdon son masomenos -47v (negativos)


----------



## pandacba

Si tenes -47V en la salida de parlantes algo esta roto, ya que no puede haber esa tensión en ningún momento y bajo ninguan circunstancia, una de las R de 0.33 o uno de los transistores de salida estan abiertos


----------



## juan9219

eso es lo mas raro de todo panda, que nada este roto y que si el parlante esta puesto no lo hace, es como un pop de encendido de -47v, anda perfecto pero si no tiene parlante cuando lo prendo tira 47v y van bajando muy pero muy lento gracias por responder siempre tan rapido

saludos


----------



## pandacba

En apariencia no hay nada roto, pero si tenes un problema que luego puese ser más grave, ya que la tensión en el punto medio es un equilibrio entre la conducción de ambos transistores lo que a su vez es comanddado por el par diferencial, yo que  vos las desmontaria y mediria muy cuidadosamente, fijate que no tengas fugas en los transistores de salida, ya que algo esta mal


----------



## dkrace

Buenas: les comento que soy nuevo en el foro e ingrese  por este post  que me interesa muchisimo, me he leido 494 mensajes  antes de  poner en marcha la contruccion de este amplificador y espero que este post  nunca muera, el circuito  me lo paso  un ex-compañero de trabajo (pipa09) y nun*C*a lo termine. Si bien yo no se mucho de electronica  ne realidad soy solo un aficionado  pude aprender mucho  con estos comentarios, hoy compre un gabinete  para poder armarlo en el mismo  ya que antes habia hecho uno casero con una  videocasetera, ya suvire fotos ( si encuentro mi cable USB del celular :enfadado: )


----------



## Mauro555

Hola a todos, solo queria saber si para realizar alguna pregunta sobre este tema, debo realizarla en el mismo o crear uno nuevo?
Es que arme una plaqueta y se me presentaron unas dudas.
El circuito que utilice para hacerla es la del comentario N°2 de leop4.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Musicman , no tiene probemas , anda 

Podés tratarlo aquí o también por acá :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problemas-amplificador-130w-musikman-suena-muy-bajito-21080/

. . .  donde más te guste , pero no crees un tema nuevo si ya existe uno 

Saludos !


----------



## Mauro555

Ok! gracias en estos dias lo pruebo a ver que tal anda...
te comento por las dudas,  y si tienes tiempo para responder... en cambio de los tip31 y tip32 les puse tip41 y tip42c, ademas tambien en cambio de los 2N3055 le puse los MJ15015 (truchos, no consegui otros) ya que  la gente dijo que era mejor... 
Saludos y gracias por responder!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con los TIP41C y TIP42C no habría ningun problema , pero con los otros falsos si 

Transistores Falsificados. 

Por los 2N3055 podés usar TIP35 que son baratos y buenos 

Saludos !


----------



## Mauro555

si? bueno voy a ver si me venden esos en la casa de electronica que compro yo. 
una preguntita, vos lo hiciste? si fue asi, a la fuente que capasitores le pusiste? por que yo tengo pensado ponerle por rama 1 de 6800 mF 100v...
Ah mi trafo es de 36-0-36 8A (4A por rama)

Saludos!


----------



## dkrace

Hola Mauro555, yo use 4700uf x 63v por rama y me funciona bien, pero  fijate en el mensaje Nº329 donde se habla ese tema. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/index17.html
Saludos.


----------



## Mauro555

Hola dkrace, gracias por tu ayuda, si vos con 4700 uF te anda bien, calculo que no debería tener problemas... por lo que veo sos de rosario... tenes idea en que casa de electrónica puedo conseguir los MJ15015 o los 2n3055 originales? fui a Radiosur y a GB y en ambos lugares vendían los falsificados... no se donde los puedo conseguir...
Saludos


----------



## pipa09

Mauro555 dijo:


> Hola dkrace, gracias por tu ayuda, si vos con 4700 uF te anda bien, *calculo *que no debería tener problemas...



Calculos? Aca estan!


*Para calcular el condensador de filtro se usa la formula siguiente:

**C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )

**Donde: 
**C: Es la capacidad necesaria en Faradios
**I: es la intensidad que consume la carga en Amper.
**F: es la frecuencia de alimentación en Hertz
**2 es un factor de corrección para la frecuencia de alimentación,  la señal  rectificada en Herts, en un rectificador de onda completa será  2 veces la frecuencia de línea (Por eso escribí 100 o 120 Hz).
**Vr: es el voltaje de rizado admisible a la salida del filtrado.*


Es parte de este post! Leanlo x favor!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mauro555 dijo:


> Hola dkrace, gracias por tu ayuda, si vos con 4700 uF te anda bien, calculo que no debería tener problemas... por lo que veo sos de rosario... tenes idea en que casa de electrónica puedo conseguir los MJ15015 o los 2n3055 originales? fui a Radiosur y a GB y en ambos lugares vendían los falsificados... no se donde los puedo conseguir...
> Saludos


 
Probá con los TIP35C


----------



## Mauro555

pipa09 dijo:


> Calculos? Aca estan!
> 
> 
> *Para calcular el condensador de filtro se usa la formula siguiente:
> 
> **C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )
> 
> **Donde:
> **C: Es la capacidad necesaria en Faradios
> **I: es la intensidad que consume la carga en Amper.
> **F: es la frecuencia de alimentación en Hertz
> **2 es un factor de corrección para la frecuencia de alimentación,  la señal  rectificada en Herts, en un rectificador de onda completa será  2 veces la frecuencia de línea (Por eso escribí 100 o 120 Hz).
> **Vr: es el voltaje de rizado admisible a la salida del filtrado.*
> 
> 
> Es parte de este post! Leanlo x favor!
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/



hola pipa09, ese tema lo lei e hice los calculos, nada mas que para el amplificador que estoy haciendo, la cantidad de uF que me dio fue mucha (arriba de los 24000) y cuando pregunte lo que me salian los capacitores casi salgo corriendo! je. Pero igual queria saber con cuantos lo pusieron en marcha, era solo para darme una idea.

Por lo que veo sos de rosario, yo estoy estudiando ahi... y siempre compro materiales en GB y Radiosur, pero algunos de los materiales que compre (MJ15015) son falsos, quisisiera que me recomendaras algun lugar de confianza, si no te molestaba...

Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con los TIP35C



ok si no consigo los originales prubo con eso.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## pandacba

marianomix dijo:
			
		

> no sabes porq cuando pruebo este aplificador me tira continua por la salida lo arme tal como dise el diagrama de aries



Cuando tenes continua en la salida puede ser una de las sigueintes causas o combinanción de ellas

Fuente mal conectada, es simetrica? es decir +50V 0V -50V?
Para diferencial Tr1 y Tr2 con elevada diferencia de ganancia
Transisotres mal colocados(no coincen las patas con el impreso)
Transistores que no tienen el formato EBC de los TR europeos
Zener 3V3 de voltame diferente, diodos invertidos, en mal estado o mal marcados
Transistores mal cabledos


----------



## Neodymio

Una pregunta tengo un parlante 10" de 150w RMS con pico de 600w y tengo la duda si no va a haber problema con este amplificador o si tendría que hacer el de 100w, escuche que si el ampli es de Xwatts, puedo ponerle el parlante de la misma cantidad de watts, pero otros dicen de ponerle un 30% mayor, es cierto? Cuál es el problema?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

El parlante sopòrta* HASTA* una cierta potencia como máximo .

A) - Así que por un lado lo más seguro sería que *la salida del amplificador sea menor que ese máximo* , vos lo sabés , pero viene un gracioso toquetón , te toca el volumen y te rompe el parlante :enfadado:.

B) - Por otro lado , en Hi Fi se suele usar solo un 20 % de la potencia que pueda entregar un amplificador ,* a los efectos de disminuir distorsión  *.


Fijate que esos principios se contradicen  , y ahí nacen los debates


----------



## pandacba

Ese parlante va joya para este amplificador, no tendras problemas, aparte como dice Duo escuchar al maximo volumen la distorción tambien es máxima y que oido aguanta esa potencia? de echo cuando se sobrepasa cierto umbral se deja de escuchar y percibir con claridad los distintos sonidos.

Convengamos que una habitaciòn de unos 3x3 aprox un equipo de 5W no te dejara escuchar ni el timbre de la puerta, ni el telefono fijo, ni el celular ni nada, como te dijo Due si queres una audicion de calidad, solo se utilza una parte de la potencia total por varios motivos, entre 1/4 de volumen y la mitad esta el mejor rendimiento de un amplificador es decir es la mejor relación potencia calidad.

Por otro lado si lo tenes al máximo y hay un pico muy grande  o un pasje fortísimo el amplificador querra amplificar más dicha señal pero como ya esta al máximo no tiene donde ir, y comienza el recorte de la señal cosas que daña al amplificador y a los transistores de salida.

Por eso debe haber margen para que esos pasaje se reproduzan perfectamente. Por otro lado con la tendencia de escuchar mp3 o CD/DVD no originales, muchos no respetan el ninvel de volumen standard y pasa que muchas veces al pasar de un tema al otro el que sigue esta grabado con muchìsimo más volumen y eso si estas al limite, es un peligro


----------



## Neodymio

Muchas gracias Dosmetros y Pandacba. Voy a darle para adelante.
Respecto a lo del volumen de las grabaciones truchas, es verdad que hay temas que se escuchan mas que otros (y a veces se siente bastante), cómo se cual es el que entrega lo correcto? así voy desechando los "temas peligrosos".

Lo que podría hacer para no llegar al máximo volumen, sería colocar una resistencia en serie al potenciómetro? Éste valor lo obtendría de medir el pote cuando quiera que llegue su máximo.

Con un margen del 25% sobre el potenciometro está bien para no tener problemas?
Leí un comentario de Cosmefulanito que dijo de ponerle unas resistencias calculadas a la entrada para no superar la sensibilidad debido al alto voltaje de los reproductores mp3 igualmente es otro tema respecto a la grabación creo...

Me puse a escuchar los temas que tengo en el mp3 y la pc y casi todos suenan distinto, desde muy bajo hasta muuy alto.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## dkrace

Mira Mauro como ya te comente antes yo lo hice andar con mp3, pc y equipos reproductores de mayor potencia y ese amplificador  anduvo bien, no creo q sea necesario un pre-amplificador con semejante aparato a no ser que lo conectes a un tocadisco jeje. 
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Mauro555 dijo:
			
		

> disculpa si te molesto la pregunta, es que soy novato en electrónica, de hecho estoy estudiando y uso algunos circuitos que encuentro en el foro para complementar la teoría que me dan en el instituto, y trato de guiarme de ustedes, que son los que saben, para cometer la menor cantidad de errores.
> Saludos



No me mal entiendas, no es moletia alguna, y no estaba dirigido a ti si no a todos, por eso lo  hice en plurarl y la idea era que se plantearan algunas cosas, por eso lo de " nadie se ha preguntado..."

El caso es que la sensibilidad de este amplificador esta por debajo del Volt y los equipos mencionados entregan varios vots por lo que es necesario atenuar para evitar, que el equipo recorte por sobre exitación y se dañe la saliida y o parlantes


----------



## Neodymio

pandacba dijo:


> No me mal entiendas, no es moletia alguna, y no estaba dirigido a ti si no a todos, por eso lo  hice en plurarl y la idea era que se plantearan algunas cosas, por eso lo de " nadie se ha preguntado..."
> 
> El caso es que la sensibilidad de este amplificador esta por debajo del Volt y los equipos mencionados entregan varios vots por lo que es necesario atenuar para evitar, que el equipo recorte por sobre exitación y se dañe la saliida y o parlantes



Cómo me doy cuenta si está recortando? Tengo un control de tonos con lm1036 y el volumen me anda muy bajito en una partesita del pote, después no anda ni con menos ohm ni con más. No se si es tema de voltaje o mal armado.
Gracias


----------



## pandacba

auditivamente te das cuenta que recorta, porque en los pasajes fuertes el sonido de pronto se escucha mal como si se rompiera mezclado con el sonido bueno, y si miras el parlante en eos pasajes veras que por momentos el parlante queda al fondo o todo al frente, depende de como sea la la señal en ese momento, por alli son solo picos angostos pero en momentos que el recorte es prolongado se nota más.
Una forma de darte cuenta es tambièn notar que al bajar un poco el volumen deja de escucharse mal.


Podrias postear alguna foto de tu montaje? para ver que es lo que le sucede al control de tonos y volumen


----------



## crimson

Una forma de saber cuándo llega al límite un amplificador se puede lograr con éste circuito, cuando enciende el LED de Peak está a punto de distorsionar.

 Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

Neodymio dijo:
			
		

> Hay que cambiar algun valor para otro ampli o es universal? Es fácil y parece útil



Es universal, al llegar la excursión de la tensión de salida a (Aproximadamente) 70% de la tensión de alimentación (Positiva o negativa) se polariza el LED en directo (Enciende)

Simple e ingenioso


----------



## Neodymio

Hola nuevamente, tengo una duda: Las resistencias R14y R15 (aclaro que es del PDF del 2º comentario, Musikman) son de 0.33Ω a 5w, sirven de 0.39Ω? O es necesario que sean 0.33?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si aumentás esas resistencias , por un lado el circuito queda más estabilizado  , y por el otro vas a disipar un poquito más de calor-potencia  .

Si hacés los cálculos para unos 3 Amperes , nada grave.

Vas a tener que tocar un poquito la relación R6-R7 y R11-R9 porque sinó te va a entrar a recortar antes debido a los transistores de protección T5 y T6.

Para recalcular esos valores , partí de una corriente imaginaria de 4 Amp sobre la resistencia de 0,33 , con eso obtenés la tensión que se desarrollará entre sus extremos , y luego calculás la tensión en ese divisor de tensión R6-R7. Rehacés el cálculo con la de 0,39.

EDITO:

O se achica R7-R9 de 1k a 820 ohms.

O se agranda R6-R11 de 68 a unos 82 o 100 ohms.

Saludos !


----------



## Neodymio

Muchas gracias!
Entonces R6 y R11 las dejo igual? Porque no entiendo cómo divide la tensión según el diagrama, por lo que sé el divisor saca una tensión de entre 2 resistencias en serie y ahí están diferente conectado.
La tensión en la R de .33Ω según el cálculo es de 1.32v con los 4A (4*.33) sería algún pico de amperaje?

Ya armé todo con resistencia de 0.33Ω que conseguí. 
Ahora no se bien qué cables deben ser "buenos" ya que la placa del Musikman posee 10 agujeros para sacar cabes a transistores y demás.
Alguno debería ser apantallado? 
Hay diferencia entre cable bipolar cristal comun y el de bafle rojo y negro?
Gracias


----------



## pandacba

Si tenes la placa original estan perfectamente marcados a donde va cada uno los tres de cada extremo corresponden a cada transitor de salida y los 4 del medio son la fuente(3) más la salida a parlante

Si no me equivoco la musikman esta como la original de audison esta eran asi poniendo el lado de la entrada haci tu lado y hacia atras los taladros, que te digo estan echos para poner pines tortneados ya que alli se insertaban tres fichas  de izquierda a derecha B,E,C +B, P, M, -B, B,E,C

Esa es la distribución correcta para esa placa.



> Para el resto de los foristas que  consigan placas que no sean la Musikman, los terminales de los transistores de salida pueden ir de manera diferetne, por ejemplo la placa de *Aries A3521* los taladros estan previstos para poder montar transistores de encápsulaod plásticos, por lo que el orden es *B,C,E +B,P,M,-B, B,C,E*


----------



## Neodymio

pandacba dijo:


> Si tenes la placa original estan perfectamente marcados a donde va cada uno los tres de cada extremo corresponden a cada transitor de salida y los 4 del medio son la fuente(3) más la salida a parlante
> 
> Si no me equivoco la musikman esta como la original de audison esta eran asi poniendo el lado de la entrada haci tu lado y hacia atras los taladros, que te digo estan echos para poner pines tortneados ya que alli se insertaban tres fichas  de izquierda a derecha B,E,C +B, P, M, -B, B,E,C
> 
> Esa es la distribución correcta para esa placa.


La placa me dice donde debe ir cada cosa y está correcta tu disposición, sin embargo preguntaba si iba algún cable especial en esos agujeros o si andaba bien el cable bipolar cristal que se usan en los veladores, es de 0,5mm² y si el cable de bafle me cambiaba algo.


----------



## pandacba

los cables de alimentaicón de fuente, parllante, colector y emisor deben estar acorde a la corriente que circula por ellos, los de base pueden ser un poco más finos.

Alli no va ninguno mallado, eso se hace en la entrdada.
los cables a cada transistor deben ir torzalados y no demasiado largos


----------



## Kadir

hola chicos tengo una inquietud y a la vez busco sugerencias tengo 2 pares de transistores 2sa1301 estos son pnp y no encuentro el plano adecuado en la web para estos tipos... me gustaria que me recomendaran algun esquema bueno para salida pnp...
datos del transistor:
150W
15 A
200 V


----------



## pandacba

El tema es que normalmente cuando se utilza simetria cuasicomplementaria las salidas son nPn y no PnP, un circuito commo el que esta en el hilo solo que tendrias que invetir todos los semidconductorees y la fuente


----------



## kiizin

vaya, me tomo tres dias pero lo logre, me chute(lei) los 549 post... y entendi mejor varias cosas que aprendi de buenos foreros que tienen una gran experiencia en audio, no los menciono para no omitir y quedar mal, pero mi pregunta aunque parezca  tonta, me gustaria realizar el musikman pero el pbc me parece modelo antiguo, y luego con las comparaciones del RCA, ARIES y hasta el ATLANTA de kaadir. cual tiene el pbc ha realizar del musikman? alguien lo subio y se me paso? lo puede poner otravez o decirme donde esta? vi uno en las primeras pags, y no esta muy claro...desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pipa09

kiizin dijo:


> cual tiene el pbc ha realizar del musikman? alguien lo subio y se me paso? lo puede poner otravez o decirme donde esta? vi uno en las primeras pags, y no esta muy claro...desde ya muchas gracias



Aca hay uno de los varios PCB que se subieron._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/363904/ _, suerte!


----------



## cardozo

Gente, termine de armar el amplificador, funciona de maravilla, suena excelente y jamas se quemo nada, solo tengo un grave problema y es el siguiente:
Cuando supero el 65% en el potenciometro del volumen los woofers suenan muy mal a cono roto y cuando lo bajo a menos de eso el sonifo se normaliza, que puede ser? nesecito un trafo mas grande? yo compre todo el kit en musikman incluido el trafo me dieron todo ahi.
Aclaro que no es rido de potenciometro sucio, sino como que el sonido se deforma y el parlante suena a roto.

saludos a todos !
gracias


----------



## crimson

Fijate acá mismo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/index27.html
en el post 527 que hay un medidor de picos, probablemente esté saturando. El LED te indica hasta dónde darle sin distorsión. Saludos C


----------



## dandany

Bueno dias..para utilizarlo con 57vdc tendria que cambiar los bc547 por alguno de mayor voltaje? al ampli lo voy a usar con 2sc5200 como transistores de salida!


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Collector-Emitter Voltage *

Bc546 65 vceo

bc547 45 vceo

bc548 30 vceo

*******************************

*Collector-Base Voltage* 

Bc546 80 vcbo

bc547 50 vcbo

bc548 30 vcbo

Solo fijate las ganancias BC546B


----------



## CRU

dandany dijo:


> Bueno dias..para utilizarlo con 57vdc tendria que cambiar los bc547 por alguno de mayor voltaje? al ampli lo voy a usar con 2sc5200 como transistores de salida!


Ya hiciste la prueba? me podrías contar tu experiencia y con respecto a los tip supongo que utilizaste los tip41 y 42 c. y que hiciste con la protección del circuito como la reformaste..?
desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## neverlup

Hola a todos!
Les cuento que estoy armando el amplificador de 130w de musikman y me surgió una duda. Supongo que los transistores excitadores T1 (tip31c) y T4 (tip32c) deberían tener hfe similares. Pero resulta que de entre los que compre (compre varios para elegir)   los tip31 estan entre hfe 60 y 75, y los tip32 entre 135 y 165. 
Ahora las preguntas:
Es normal la diferencia?
Voy a comprar mas y probar suerte?
En que afectaría que sean demasiado diferentes?
Si alguno quiere opinar se lo agradezco.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*Parece* que los TIP32 son falsos....
Según los datasheet, la máxima hFE anda por 50 o 60... pero hay que ver las condiciones de operación.


----------



## neverlup

ezavalla dijo:


> *Parece* que los TIP32 son falsos....
> Según los datasheet, la máxima hFE anda por 50 o 60... pero hay que ver las condiciones de operación.



Gracias por responder ezavalla.
Si. Lo pensé. Voy a comprar en otra casa a ver si consigo originales. Te hago una pregunta, si tienen la inscripción de ST quiere decir que son originales, o también vienen truchados?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por aqui tenes fotos y todo !

*Transistores Falsificados*.


----------



## chacarock

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> La sección de los cables de alimentación y transistores finales es ridícula, DEBES usar cable tres o cuatro veces más grueso.
> Saludos.



cual seria una seccion mas acorde, 1mm 1,5mm o 2mm

otra cosa, no es el mismo que el del PDF, este tiene como 10 resistencias mas



> no los transistores se bancan solamente 8 ohms


si pongo un par mas de transistoreas podia trabajar con 4ohm? no estoy queriendo sacarle mas potencia, sino que quiero algo versatil, que no me lo queme al primero que lo preste.

yo estoy por usar, este diseño,





que corresponde a este esquema verdad?





ahora, esta placa que posteo pipas, es del mismo esquema verdad, me gusta mas esteticamente digamos,





otra duda, ni en el de pipas ni en el de leop, veo RV para calibrar, este o hay que calibrarlo? es decir, supongo que trae el vias fijo por resistencia, y antes que me digan  si me lei toooooodo el post, pero a lo mejor se me paso algo, aunque si insisten lo hare por tercera vez, jaja este es la otra placa para que no queden dudas del diseño que hablo






porque analizando el pdf que esta al comienso como dige antes, tiene como diez resistencias mas, auque el diseño esquematico es casi igual, por lo menos al ojo del neofito.

ya compre casi todo, quiero empezar con la placa y necesito el ok, de ustedes para saber si hago la placa de Leop o de pipas. saludos

edito----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

no se si se acuerdan estoy reciclando una vieja cosola potenciada panly work creen que puedo meterle un par mas de trnsistores a este disipador para hacer dos canales??




vi algunos disipadores como este con cuatro transistores por (riel) digamos.  pero claro nose que tipo de diseños serian, la idea es sacarle 200 watts a los 4 transistores en 4ohm



> si coloco en la entrada un preamplificador  podria ovbiar el potenciometro verdad?


--------------------------edito------------------------------------------------------------------

revisando lo que me vendieron encuentro que no me dieron los BC327 (PNP) puedo ponerle cualquier bipolar pnp en ese encapsulado o tengo que tener en cuanta algun para metro, como para preguntar de algun reemplazo en la casa de electronica. lo mismo  para BC337 NPN - BC547 NPN  estos dos ultimos puedo reemplazarlos por los BC548 que tengo un monton ? saludos

pd: sigo sin poder decidir si la placa de Leop y la de pipass son versiones de la misma, las ubicaciones y valores de los componentes no coinciden 100% se que puede variar en alguna modificacion de diseño o cambio de componente, pero como mucho no entiendo no se.


----------



## chacarock

bueno, fotos.




Huuuuuu!! las cargue al revez, en esta las dos placas la original de la consolita y la musickman, y el resto no necesita presentacion,


----------



## Xapas

Hola, muy buenas.
Estoy interesado en montar el ampli de 130W, pero me surgieron algunas dudas con respecto a él.
Primeramente querría saber si de verdad tira 130W RMS, como dice en el documento, porque en muchos amplis se dice una potencia en RMS y luego cuesta creérselo...
También quería saber si con un trafo de 36+36 3A tiraría para una sola placa, ya que lo estoy armando en mono, ya que me cuesta creer que con 3 amperios para los dos devanados tire de esa potencia.
Y además, si es verdad que no tira 130W RMS, el altavoz que habría que poner sería de 150W??

Y una última cuestión, he estado revisando varias páginas de este tema, y veo que todos ustedes montan el circuito sin disipadores en los TIP31 y 32, aunque en los documentos lo recomiendan, se pueden dejar sin disipador o llegan a calentar mucho??

Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## chacarock

hola, primero ten en cuenta que luedo del rectificado obtendrias casi 50v por rama que en total serian 100vdc en 1A ya tendrias que tener 100wats teoricos, asi que no seria descabellado suponer que con 3A alcanzaria para 130W, y segun lei seria en 8ohm, es decir que en 4ohm seguramente superaria si la fuente se lo permite, que en tu caso 300watts solo del transformador sobrarian para trabajar una placa en 8 o 4 ohm

el altavoz es de 150w  4 ou 8 ohm? sea como sea creo que seria desaprovechar el amplificador, pero porsupuesto que puedes usarlo,

lo de los tips, supongo que es relativo, muchos lo colocan por seguridad, ademas, vimos las placas en las pruevas fuera de su gabinete a lo mejor con el ampli ya listo los ponen, pueden ocurrir un monton de cosas que pueden llevar los tips a otras temperaturas que no sean las seguras, tampoco es que necesiten una gran disipacion, con unos pedazos de perfil o de aluminio bastara, 

la ventaja de este ampli creo que es que no ecesita calibracion de vias ni offset, pero un componente no muy precizo puede mover llas tenciones necesarias en los transistores y hacer que los tips u otros componetes se calienten, pero no estoy seguro de eso, recien es el prrimer ampli a trasistores que armo y aun no lo prove, o tengo tiempo de agujerear el disipador para los transistores, cuando tenga todo probado , subo fotos, eso si, es muy muy economico , si tienes el transformador disipador y gabinete, AR$40, un regalo

saludos


----------



## Xapas

Entonces, cuanta corriente se supone que deberia tirar por rama el transformador para alimentar el ampli??
Y porque es desaprovechar el amplificador? De cuanta potencia debe ser el altavoz?


----------



## chacarock

Xapas dijo:


> Entonces, cuanta corriente se supone que deberia tirar por rama el transformador para alimentar el ampli?



y suponniendo que da 100 volts continuos es decir 50 0 50, a 3A serian 300watts en general, si dividimos entre las dos ramas, 1,5A por rama y 150W por rama, 

ahora si el trafo estaba muy bien pra una sola placa de 130w, ya que el trafo suministraba 300watts, pero en dos placas tendrias 150watts del trafo para un consumo de 130w de la placa, yo opino que estarias muy ajustado, si el uso es continuo y por varias horas y con el amplificador exigido, puedes tener pronlemas de temperatura en el transformador.



> Y porque es desaprovechar el amplificador? De cuanta potencia debe ser el altavoz?



lo mismo para esta pregunta, para una potencia de 100watts se calcula un parlante 170 0 200watts para que trabaje tranquilo, y no exijido, sino no te durara mucho, se calcula que en los pico, que suelen ser esporadicos, el parlante reproduzca pa potencia maxima, sin quemarse, si colocas un parlante de 150w a un amplificador de 130w, el rango entre la maxima potencia y la de trabajo normal, es muy poco, y pueden ocurrir accidentes, fijate que la mayoria de los fabricantes coloca dos potencias en sus transductores, un RMS: potencia normal y real con buen sonido y seguro  y una MAX : que es hasta donde el parlante puede aguantar solo algun pico momentaneo,

quizas alguien pueda expliacrlo de manera mas didactica o redireccionarte hacia algun tema relacionado, saludos


----------



## Xapas

Hola, edh59, gracias por comentar.
Me he leido el post, pero me surgieron algunas dudas, ya que, primeramente, no se exactamente si el amplificador tira de 130W RMS.
En varios temas de este foro, encontré que había personas que habían hecho el mismo amplificador, en donde algunas de ellas decían que había que meterle un trafo de 36+36V 5A para una placa, y mas o menos, es eso lo que me salen de calculos del post que mencionaste.
Sin embargo, en este tema, hay gente que construyó el ampli poniendo un trafo de 6A para dos placas (estereo), por lo que deduje que cada placa tiraría de 3A. Así que no lo entiendo, además que, en el esquema, la parte de alimentacion positiva y negativa llevan un fusible de 3A cada una, por lo que pienso que como mucho pueden pasar 3A por cada una, lo que sumaría unos 6A, así que no entiendo, he ahí mis dudas.


----------



## edh59

Hola Xapas,de nada!!!!
 Un buen transformador de 3 Amperes te sobra para una placa.
 Recuerdo que en el esquema original pedía un trafo de 2,8A.

 Trafo: 36+36v.
 Potencia: 130w+40%=182w.
 182w/72v=2,53Amperes.

 Espero haberte ayudado.
 Saludos:

 Eduardo.


----------



## chacarock

hola, comento abances, estoy en este punto de puesta en marcha de amplificadore


> *10 )* Con un multímetro se tomara la tensión existente entre la  salida del futuro amplificador y GND, este debe ser un valor cercano a 0  VCC.
> Si el valor no es tal, a desconectar y comenzar a revisar todo nuevamente.



*lapara de 60w (es la que tenia a mano)
*multimetro en escala de VDC 200 (supongo que hasta 200 volt, puedo estar confundido)
*lectura del multimetro 000- en este punto es donde dudè, ya que el tutorial de fogo dice *valor cercano a 0  VCC "*_vcc = vdc" ???_es decir cercano no es esactamente 0, que es lo que me da, quizas sea solo cuestion de escala en el multimetro, pero necesitaria la venia de algunos de ustedes compañeros para sentirme seguro si estoy haciendo bien , saludos y abrazos.


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> . . . .*valor cercano a 0  VCC "*_vcc = vdc" ???_es decir cercano no es esactamente 0, que es lo que me da, quizas sea solo cuestion de escala en el multimetro, pero necesitaria la venia de algunos de ustedes compañeros para sentirme seguro si estoy haciendo bien , saludos y abrazos.



En teoría no se puede llegar a 0VDC, ni aún con un amplificador servo.
Un valor inferior a unos ± 100mV es aceptable y cuanto menor sea este valor* "Mejor"*

Una vez controlada la tensión de CC sobre la salida, no es mala idea pasar al multímetro a CA y controlar si existe alguna oscilación, multímetro en CA (Sin señal) la salida debe marcar 0


----------



## chacarock

ok, hoy a la tarde hago esa prueba y aviso, entonces paso el mukltimetro a milivolt en CC, lo tenia en 200voltios quizas por eso no me tomaba los milivoltios, pregunto (puede ser?)  mil millones de gracias FOGONAZO


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> ok, hoy a la tarde hago esa prueba y aviso, entonces paso el mukltimetro a milivolt en CC, lo tenia en 200voltios quizas por eso no me tomaba los milivoltios, pregunto (puede ser?)  mil millones de gracias FOGONAZO



Para ambos casos, medir CC y CA se emplea la escala mas baja del multímetro.
Primero se prueba con una escala alta y luego se va cambiando a una escala menor hasta poder apreciar con el multímetro la mínima tensión posible.


----------



## chacarock

bueno ya tengo la medicion
cc - 49 o 48 ma  no queda fija de vez en cuando llega a 50,
ca- no hay o por lo menos mi multimetro no la mide ya que las escalas son del orden de 750 vol, no tengo mili voltios para alterna

bueno, creo que esta todo bien, en cuanto pueda, me persigno y conecto el ampli a ver que pasa

consulto: quiero hacer un par de placas mas con con los tip3055 pero quiero poner cuatro por canal, para no tener problemas con temperaturas mas que nada, si no entendi mal, trabajara mas tranquiloa 4ohm





esas resistencias son R13 y R16 del esquema? este? o la placa no corresponde a este esquema, pasa que hay algunas cosas en la placa que no me cierran.


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> bueno ya tengo la medicion
> _*cc - 49 o 48 ma *_ no queda fija de vez en cuando llega a 50, . . .



¿ Que cosa estas midiendo en *mA* ?


----------



## chacarock

huyyyyyyyyy perdon, milivol queria poner, jeje tengo que prestar mas atencion, con respecto a lo de aumentar transistores, alguna ayudita o cuando tenga las placas, 

abrazo


----------



## javibec

Hola, les hago una consulta. El circuito del post 527, el de distorció, ¿sirve para el circuito puente de 250w? a esas potencias es complicado saber si es el parlante o la potencia. 

Gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

crimson dijo:


> Una forma de saber cuándo llega al límite un amplificador se puede lograr con éste circuito, cuando enciende el LED de Peak está a punto de distorsionar. Saludos C



Oye crimson, muy buen circuito, lo acabo de armar y lo puse con un amplificador Bunker que tengo, para comparar el encendido del CLIP de fabrica y este y el led del circuito encendio mas como si fuera el led de SEÑAL, aunque cuando encendia el de clip en el bunker, el led del circuito prendia un poco mas fuerte pero aun asi con el destello como si fuera de indicador de señal.

Habra alguna forma de hacer que prenda con menos sensibilidad?? 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## crimson

Hola Mastodonte Man, se puede, fijate en el circuito de éste mensaje:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/559262/ _Lo único que tenés que hacer es obviar la LDR y el circuito asociado, dejás solamente el led de Clip.
Saludos C


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK Ya lo descargue y todo, tambien se ve sencillo, lo voy a probar, cuando tenga algo nuevo lo comentare por aqui, gracias.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola de nuevo amigos, les comento que ya hice el indicador de CLIP con el 4N26. Hice una placa con este indicador de clip y con el otro como indicador de señal, la placa la hice por serigrafia.

Tambien les comparto un video que grabé para comparar el encendido de CLIP y SEÑAL de un amplificador de marca y el encendido de los leds del circuito, les comento tambien que el led de CLIP prende como debe, me gusto mucho, el que no me acaba de convencer es el de señal, *¿Alguien me podria decir bien como hacer para que el led prenda mas?* , osea que se vea mas como el del amplificador??

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## jona82

hola amigos, les escribo a ver si me pueden ayudar estoy montando 2 modulos modul tecnics en un ampli,tengo las dos placas funcionando, pero tengo problema con los transistores 2n3055 , cuento con tres disipadores (con dos transistores cada uno) y las placas solo me funcionan bien con uno, el tema es que me calientan los Tip 31 y Tip 32 q*UE* estan abajo de la resistencia de 100 ohms x 1w, osea con un dispador me andan perfectas ambas  placas, con otro me andan bien pero calientan los tip y con el otro calientan y mete ruido, en esos dos q*UE* andan mal ambos trabajan frios no*-*se porque..., y los transistores miden todos ok, tambien probe con un par nuevo de transistores y calientan los transitores ahi....a ver si alguien me puede ayudar por*-*q*UE* no entiendo que puede estar mal....gracias desde ya espero una respuesta saludos....


----------



## Fogonazo

jona82 dijo:


> hola amigos, les escribo a ver si me pueden ayudar estoy montando 2 modulos modul tecnics en un ampli,tengo las dos placas funcionando, pero tengo problema con los transistores 2n3055 , cuento con tres disipadores (con dos transistores cada uno) y las placas solo me funcionan bien con uno, el tema es que me calientan los Tip 31 y Tip 32 q*UE* estan abajo de la resistencia de 100 ohms x 1w, osea con un dispador me andan perfectas ambas  placas, con otro me andan bien pero calientan los tip y con el otro calientan y mete ruido, en esos dos q*UE* andan mal ambos trabajan frios no*-*se porque..., y los transistores miden todos ok, tambien probe con un par nuevo de transistores y calientan los transitores ahi....a ver si alguien me puede ayudar por*-*q*UE* no entiendo que puede estar mal....gracias desde ya espero una respuesta saludos....



1) ¿ Los transistores se encuentran aislados del disipador ?
2) ¿ Los transistores se encuentran correctamente conectados ?
3) ¿ Ajustaste Biass ?
4) ¿ Fotos ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## jona82

perdon por mi escritura...no volvera a suceder...
hola amigo gracias por responder..si si esos puntos que me citas se cumplen todos ahora te voy adjuntar algunas fotos...de los dos disipadores y las placas, los transistores miden desde su base 550 un par y el otro par al rededor de 650 (los mas nuevos en el dispador amarillo y negro) con la que anda pero calienta es con los de 550 eso si arriba parece no rendir, y con los de 650 directamente comienzan con ruido y  calientan los tip...saludos espero puedan ayudarme =)


----------



## Fogonazo

Si ya revisaste lo que comenté anteriormente, lo único que se me ocurre es que algunos transistores sean *falsificados*


----------



## SERGIOD

Musikman imágenes del Pcb


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> Musikman imágenes del Pcb



Subo el pcb en formato pdf solo y itro mas los componentes ojala y les sirva

PD: Es una colaboración para la comunidad ojala y les guste


----------



## chacarock

jona82 dijo:


> perdon por mi escritura...no volvera a suceder...
> hola amigo gracias por responder..si si esos puntos que me citas se cumplen todos ahora te voy adjuntar algunas fotos...de los dos disipadores y las placas, los transistores miden desde su base 550 un par y el otro par al rededor de 650 (los mas nuevos en el dispador amarillo y negro) con la que anda pero calienta es con los de 550 eso si arriba parece no rendir, y con los de 650 directamente comienzan con ruido y  calientan los tip...saludos espero puedan ayudarme =)




yo arme dos placas y colo que los cuatro transistores en un disipador como el tuyo, con un poco de miedo al principio pensando que podria calentar demasiado asi que le coloque un ventilador, tipo de computadora pero este funciona a 220 directo, y ningun problema, hace casi un año ya, eso si solo se lo usa para ensayar dos hs como mucho y no es reproduccion continua, digo los ensayos son asi, arrancan y paran , pero una noche loprobamos en una reunion y se la banco bastante bien, fijate los transistores como dijo el amigo fogo. los que yo tengo no parecen muy originales, pero funcionaron de 10. saludos y suerte

pd, este ampli no trae ajuste vias, e decir creo que lo trae establecido por una resistencia pero no por preset como los demas, es lo lindo de este diseño para los que recien comenzamos


----------



## maredbi

Hola gente estoy haciendo el ampli de musikman y ya estoy por terminarlo. Mi consulta es si puedo colocar en reemplazo de los tr de potencia, ya sea los 2n3055 o mj15015, por los mj15024. Me fijé en las hojas de datos de estos ultimos y son NPN al igual que los otros dos, pero son de 200 v - 250w. No es que quiera modificar el circuito para tener mayor potencia, sino que tengo de los tres tipos y me da la impresión de que los mj15024 son originales originales de motorola!, los otros no me dan confianza... gracias!


----------



## crimson

Hola maredbi, por supuesto. Si los tuvieras que comprar por ahí no,porque son más caros, pero si ya los tenés usalos sin problemas.
Saludos C


----------



## maredbi

SERGIOD dijo:


> Musikman imágenes del Pcb



perdon!... la distribución de las patas de los tr de potencia (2n3055, mj15015, etc) no estan mal en la placa??? el emisor y colector estan invertidos en ambos casos...  ??? Creo que la imagen de la izquierda es la correcta!!!...


----------



## victor6298

maredbi dijo:


> perdon!... la distribución de las patas de los tr de potencia (2n3055, mj15015, etc) no estan mal en la placa??? el emisor y colector estan invertidos en ambos casos...  ??? Creo que la imagen de la izquierda es la correcta!!!...



ninguna de las dos ambas tienen el mismo error, en la primera se aplica -V al emisor de T10 en la otra se aplican  -50V al emisor del primer transistopr que en la figura uno es T:9


----------



## SERGIOD

victor6298 dijo:


> ninguna de las dos ambas tienen el mismo error, en la primera se aplica -V al emisor de T10 en la otra se aplican  -50V al emisor del primer transistopr que en la figura uno es T:9



*Tienes razon la correcta es la de la izquierda no revise bien la hoja de datos* por que el 2sc5200 los pines son BCE- por ende tendríamos que cambiar a la posición  correcta que es *BEC* .Por lo tanto el patillaje del 2SC5200 estaría invertido y no daría 

Si quieres trabajar con un transistor que aguante mas voltaje que el 2n3055  te sugiero el mj15015 que aguanta 120v a comparación de los 60v que aguanta el 2n3055. Solo así podrías alimentarlo con +/-55v

Ahora bien si solo quieres cambiar a otro encapsulado _para mas comodidad usa el TIP3055 pero varia el patillaje _


----------



## victor6298

SERGIOD dijo:


> Tienes razon la correcta es la de la izquierda no revise bien la hoja de datos por que el 2sc5200 los pines son BCE- por ende tendríamos que cambiar a la posición  correcta que es BCE Por lo tanto el patillaje del 2SC5200 estaría invertido y no daría


fijate bien y en la placa que parece es la original tambien esta el mismo error en la que hiciste esta en el primer transistor  y en la otra esta en el segundo transistor el mismo error; el punto no es el orden de los pines si prestas un poco de atencion el problema es el diseño,ahora si vamos a cablear; entonces alli si enderezamos el cacho ( sin alucion personal a nuestro moderador)


----------



## DAXMO

Hola, bueno entonces seria bce - 123, digo para acordarme en un tiempo cuando lo arme.
Mi hija mas grande esta bastante avanzada con el teclado y como toca en una banda (adolescentes)..., el piano queda abajo, ( no se escucha) por eso creo que este ampli andaria bien como para empezar, creo ademas tambien hacer que mezcle un mic alli mismo...yyyy darle uso con guitarra electrica (otra hija mas pequeña).
Las impedancias de entrada de las guitarras electricas se corresponden con la de un un microfono para voces? La pregunta es si puedo poner un switch y cambiar el voltaje de la entrada del ampli entre el teclado y la guitarra, para que quede claro son dos usos distintos.
Igual eso queda para mas adelante, la idea es meter este ampli en un bafle con un parlante de diez pulgadas maso. se escuchara...

Saludos.


----------



## maredbi

victor6298 dijo:


> ninguna de las dos ambas tienen el mismo error, en la primera se aplica -V al emisor de T10 en la otra se aplican  -50V al emisor del primer transistopr que en la figura uno es T:9



Pero no entiendo... en el circuito de musikman los -50v estan directamente aplicados al emisor del t10!!??? porque decis que es incorrecto?... o yo estoy confundido!!??? 

Por ende la primera imagen estaria correcta!...


----------



## SERGIOD

DAXMO dijo:
			
		

> Ok, el original se refieren al de musikman, es correcto



Si esa es correcta pero la que yo realice también solo tienes que fijarte que transistores de salida vas a usar para tu comodidad, si deseas en TO3 podrías usar el mj15015 o el otro transistor que tiene diferente encapsulado seria el 2sc5200; _las hojas de datos para que te guíes mejor; los datos están en mi mensaje anterior _.

*PD:* Siempre ten en cuenta que los transistores deben ser originales si no tendrás muchos dolores de cabeza


----------



## ivanelectr22

crimson dijo:


> Una forma de saber cuándo llega al límite un amplificador se puede lograr con éste circuito, cuando enciende el LED de Peak está a punto de distorsionar. Saludos C



lo arme y no funciona, ¿que podra ser? puse resistencias de 480 ohm ¿sera eso?





Fogonazo dijo:


> Es universal, al llegar la excursión de la tensión de salida a (Aproximadamente) 70% de la tensión de alimentación (Positiva o negativa) se polariza el LED en directo (Enciende)
> 
> Simple e ingenioso



no me funciona, tenia resistncias de 480, consegui de  470, conecto todo pero no prende el led, revise diodos, polaridades y todo sigue igual! ¿que podra ser?


----------



## Fogonazo

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> lo arme y no funciona, ¿que podra ser? puse resistencias de 480 ohm ¿sera eso?. . .




Ver el archivo adjunto 62461​
Revisa el armado, por ejemplo polaridad de los diodos y el LED.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Raro, yo lo arme y me funciono bien. Funciona igual que uno es bien equilibrado y todo.
Revisa bien tu circuito, conexiones, componentes, etc

SALUDOS!!!

Edit: Perdon, el que arme para clip es el que usa el 4N27, ese si funciona bien para clip, el que tu dices igual lo arme pero ese lo puse como indicador de señal ya que prende un poquito mas suave mientras subes el volumen, el del 4N27 prende como que de golpe justo cuando debe prender.


----------



## victor6298

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Raro, yo lo arme y me funciono bien. Funciona igual que uno es bien equilibrado y todo.
> Revisa bien tu circuito, conexiones, componentes, etc
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> Edit: Perdon, el que arme para clip es el que usa el 4N27, ese si funciona bien para clip, el que tu dices igual lo arme pero ese lo puse como indicador de señal ya que prende un poquito mas suave mientras subes el volumen, el del 4N27 prende como que de golpe justo cuando debe prender.


compañero podrias subir el que tiene el 4n27???
 me gustaria echarle una ojeada


----------



## ivanelectr22

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 62461​
> Revisa el armado, por ejemplo polaridad de los diodos y el LED.



revise cada componente y miden bien,el led por separado prende, las resistencias tambien marcan bien, imagino que ha de ser alguno de los diodos, entiendo que a veces miden bien pero pueden estar mal, saludos



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Raro, yo lo arme y me funciono bien. Funciona igual que uno es bien equilibrado y todo.
> Revisa bien tu circuito, conexiones, componentes, etc
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> Edit: Perdon, el que arme para clip es el que usa el 4N27, ese si funciona bien para clip, el que tu dices igual lo arme pero ese lo puse como indicador de señal ya que prende un poquito mas suave mientras subes el volumen, el del 4N27 prende como que de golpe justo cuando debe prender.



¿como hiciste para usarlo como indicador de señal? ¿podes subir el esquema y materiales del 4N27?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Veran, el que subio aqui arribita Fogonazo, ese lo arme para indicar el CLIP pero al ponerlo a funcionar, sentia que prendia mas como un led de señal. Asi que ese lo uso como indicador de señal. Lo unico que le hice para que mejorara el funcionamiento fue poner en lugar de las resistencias de 470Ω, unas de 10kΩ. Funciono mejor.

DIAGRAMA SEÑAL:







Para el indicador de CLIP use este que es lo mismo que el de arriba solo que con un 4N27 que lo unico que hace es hacer que el led prenda mas controladamente:

DIAGRAMA CLIP:





*ACLARO:* Los circuitos son propiedad de CRIMSON, el los publico y pueden enontrarlos por aca..  _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/index2.html#post559262_

Esto fue lo que consegui al terminar mi trabajo:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/index22.html#post814853_

Tambien puse un video comparando el encendido de este y el de un amplificador calibrado profesionalmente. 

PD: En el video el led de señal no prendia mucho ya que aun usaba las resistencias de 470Ω, como dije las puse de 10kΩ y fue mejor.

SALUDOS!!!

PD1: Tengo el PCB de este proyecto, si lo quieres lo subo pero... tambien ya tengo otro diseño de este mismo pero mejorado, este trae 2 leds CLIP y 2 leds SEÑAL para el canal A y B, pero este no lo he probado, el primero si. Si quieres te paso el segundo suponiendo que quisieras armarlo desde cero y ya verias que tal anda ya que igual le hice unas mejoras, yo creo que igual funciona bien ya que lo diseñe poniendo atencion  . Tu me avisas


----------



## ivanelectr22

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Veran, el que subio aqui arribita Fogonazo, ese lo arme para indicar el CLIP pero al ponerlo a funcionar, sentia que prendia mas como un led de señal. Asi que ese lo uso como indicador de señal. Lo unico que le hice para que mejorara el funcionamiento fue poner en lugar de las resistencias de 470Ω, unas de 10kΩ. Funciono mejor.
> 
> DIAGRAMA SEÑAL:
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....1/q71/1661285_586855294723960_884841416_n.jpg
> 
> 
> Para el indicador de CLIP use este que es lo mismo que el de arriba solo que con un 4N27 que lo unico que hace es hacer que el led prenda mas controladamente:
> 
> DIAGRAMA CLIP:
> https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/q71/1451341_586855254723964_1227686619_n.jpg
> 
> *ACLARO:* Los circuitos son propiedad de CRIMSON, el los publico y pueden enontrarlos por aca..  _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/index2.html#post559262_
> 
> Esto fue lo que consegui al terminar mi trabajo:
> _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/index22.html#post814853_
> 
> Tambien puse un video comparando el encendido de este y el de un amplificador calibrado profesionalmente.
> 
> PD: En el video el led de señal no prendia mucho ya que aun usaba las resistencias de 470Ω, como dije las puse de 10kΩ y fue mejor.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> PD1: Tengo el PCB de este proyecto, si lo quieres lo subo pero... tambien ya tengo otro diseño de este mismo pero mejorado, este trae 2 leds CLIP y 2 leds SEÑAL para el canal A y B, pero este no lo he probado, el primero si. Si quieres te paso el segundo suponiendo que quisieras armarlo desde cero y ya verias que tal anda ya que igual le hice unas mejoras, yo creo que igual funciona bien ya que lo diseñe poniendo atencion  . Tu me avisas


 excelente la verdad! si subilo!! lo quiero armar! tengo un ampli terminado y por cuestiones de tiempo no logo agregarle lo que le falta, (el clip, y el de señal no estaria de mas) te quedo muy bueno! ¿es universal? es decir ¿si se puede usar en cualquier potencia? saludos y gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Claro que es universal, con cualquier amplificador funciona no importa si se alimenta con +-12v o con +-60v. Aqui subo los PDF´s y el que lo valla a probar luego avisa por aca como le fue. Cualquier duda o comentario para mejorar los PCB es bienvenida.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Xapas

Hola, buenas noches.7
Quería hacer una sencilla pregunta. He armado el amplificador de 130W RCA, pero por motivos de presupuesto y demás problemas, no he encontrado un transformador que me suministre unos 32+32V o 36+36V. De esta forma, sí conseguí un transformador de 25+25V y 5A, que rectificando proporcionaría unos +-35V. Como mucha gente en este tema postea, hay un apartado den el esquema escrito a boligrafo el cual dice que cambiando unos pocos componentes (Resistencias) se puede alimentar a +-35V y baja la potencia a 70W. Mi pregunta es, ¿cómo de fiable son esas modificaciones? ¿Alguien las ha probado y funcionan bien? He estado buscando un original de RCA de 70W que sea igual al de 130W pero con los datos de esos componentes cambiados, pero sin éxito. No puedo armar otra placa distinta, puesto que ya la tengo hecha, y como la modificación parece sencilla, que es cambiar 4 resistencias, pues eso. Pero antes quería cerciorarme de si funciona bien con esos cambios. ¿Alguien ha hecho el de 70W?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné el link de esa reforma

Aqui tenés los originales :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/#post126528

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/#post162476

Con ±35V andarás por los 45 Watts en 8 Ohms y 75 Watts en 4 Ohms


----------



## Xapas

Pero el esquema original del 70W no es como el de 130W digamos "modificado". Por ejemplo, en el esquema del "modificado" viene un transistor en la parte inferior del esquema que está polarizado en la base mediante una resistencia y dos diodos... y en el esquema del 70W no existe esa misma polarizacion... Mi pregunta es si en el de 130W alguien ha realizado las modificaciones, si sacan 70W RMS como pone en la ficha. No busco hacer el original, sólo modificar el 130W.

De todas formas, muchas gracias, dosmetros, por responder tan rápido.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné el link del que hablás que no soy adivino


----------



## Xapas

leop4 dijo:


> hola a todos ese debe ser el mismo que este yo lo hice y anda que da miedo jejej aca dejo los archivos.
> 
> con transformador de 32+32 o 36+36 6A sobra para dos placas.



Post nº 2 del tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate , el valor de R4 no es tan importante ya que la polarización de base de T2 , la hacen D1 + D2 , la bajaron proporcionalmente de 100k a 68k .

R13 y R16 oscilan entre 47Ω a 220Ω para el 99,99% de los amplificadores Bjt , así que no hay problemas con la modificación .

Tampoco me molesta disminuir R10 y R17 , dale tranquilo .


----------



## Xapas

Tengo una segunda opcion.. Resulta que el trafo que tengo tiene dos primarios, se supone que de 115 cada uno, de forma que al unirlos en serie y conectandolo a 230V me da los 25-0-25V. Habia pensado (solo pensado ) que si en vez de unir los primarios en serie, le conecto los 230V a un solo primario de 115, deberia dar a la salida 50-0-50V y  la  mitad de amperaje (unos 2'5 o 3A), el unico problema es lo cerca que se puede estar de quemar el transformador... ¿Se podria hacer de esa forma?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No lo podés hacer por que vas a quemar el trafo en cuestión de segundos!!!!
Es lo mismo que conectar un equipo (con transformador) de 110V a 220V.... imaginate...


----------



## Xapas

mmm He estado haciendo cálculos.. y en un principio se supone que si.. 
El transformador, funcionando en 230V, sacaría por el secundario 25-0-25, que serían unos 50V, la relación de transformación sería R=V1/V2=230/50=4'6.
Si la máxima corriente que puede suministrar son 5A, la máxima corriente que pasa por el primario sería R=I2/I1->I1=I2/R=5/4.6=1A aproximadamente. Por lo tanto, como en el primario hay dos bobinados iguales de 115V en serie, a plena carga pasarían por ellos aproximadamente 1A.
Ahora bien, si en un único bobinado aplicamos 230V, la relación de transformación sigue inalterable, por lo que en el secundario sacará 50V, y la máxima corriente que podrá suministrar en el secundario será de 2'5A, por lo que en el primario circulará una corriente de 0.543A, que es la mitad de la máxima corriente que soportaba anteriormente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y.. puede ser, pero la corriente que consume el primario no solo es la reflejada de la carga sino también la de magnetización del núcleo. Con eso...y con una resistencia de primario igual a la mitad de la usada para 220V va a aumentar significativamente la corriente en el bobinado primario, y cualquier aumento produce el cuadrado de aumento de calor, y ese calor es difícil que se evacúe por que el primario siempre es el bobinado interno, lo que implica que tarde o temprano va a hacer PUFFFF!!!!!

Moraleja: No se puede desafiar a la física impunemente..... pero nada te impide hacer la prueba.


----------



## Xapas

Antes cometi un error, es verdad que, si la impedancia es constante, y el voltaje doble, la intensidad sera tambien doble, aun asi, con una carga maxima de 2'5A en el secundario, el primario estaria a plena carga, 1A.
Segun tenia entendido, la intensidad "total" esta compuesta por la polarizacion del nucleo y la reflejada por la carga, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Olvidate por un minuto del secundario y de la carga reflejada.

Tomá el primario como una simple bobina , a menos espiras , menos inductancia , menos impedancia , más corriente ; como ya te dijo Dr. Zoidberg ---> Fuego en 4 segundos.

Lo mismo pasaría si a un transformador de 220Vac (con las espiras correctas) le desarmás el núcleo , de nuevo , menor inductancia , menor impedancia , mayor corriente . . . fuego.


----------



## Xapas

Pero la impedancia no baja, siempre debe ser constante, no? Siempre que no se pase el "limite de seguridad", en este caso, 2'5A, es mas, si nos olvidamos del secundario, probando el primario en vacio, no deberia pasar nada, no?


----------



## diegomj1973

Xapas dijo:


> Tengo una segunda opcion.. Resulta que el trafo que tengo tiene dos primarios, se supone que de 115 cada uno, de forma que al unirlos en serie y conectandolo a 230V me da los 25-0-25V. Habia pensado (solo pensado ) que si en vez de unir los primarios en serie, le conecto los 230V a un solo primario de 115, deberia dar a la salida 50-0-50V y  la  mitad de amperaje (unos 2'5 o 3A), el unico problema es lo cerca que se puede estar de quemar el transformador... ¿Se podria hacer de esa forma?



Lo que vas a conseguir con esa conexión es saturar innecesariamente el núcleo (que seguramente ya está trabajando, en condiciones normales de conexión, al límite de sus posibilidades) => ej.: si estaba calculado inicialmente para 8000 a 10000 gauss de inducción, utilizando los dos primarios en serie; con la nueva conexión propuesta, esa inducción aumentaría al doble: es decir, entre 16000 a 20000 (lo que seguramente no es admitido de ninguna manera por la laminación del núcleo).

Vas a generar calor adicional, reducción de rendimiento, zumbidos y/o vibraciones muy audibles, seguramente humo y posterior quema del transformador.

La relación cuadrática que sigue el calor con la duplicación de la corriente es muy cierta y no se puede evadir.

Saludos

PD: la opción más sensata es utilizarlo como está y modificar ligeramente algún componente de la placa del amplificador para que admita ese menor voltaje de alimentación (con una distorsión contenida). El otro camino es reforzar los pares de transistores de salida (con otro par tal vez y si los drivers lo admiten) y bajar la impedancia de carga en la salida, para intentar obtener similar potencia de salida (130 W), observando siempre que la distorsión no se escape a valores inadmisibles. Ej.: si el circuito original da 130 W sobre 8 ohmios, fijate si dan los cálculos para obtener esos 130 W (o algo menos, seguramente) sobre 6 ohmios, 4 ohmios u otra impedancia menor. Apoyate en algún simulador para analizar siempre cómo van variando los distintos parámetros de interés (SOA, disipación, THD, etc.).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Xapas dijo:


> probando el primario en vacio, no deberia pasar nada, no?


 
Eso es lo que te estamos tratando de explicar , que se quema en 4 segundos con  la prueba de primario con secundario abierto.

Hacé una prueba *no destructiva*  , conecta ambos primarios en serie (o sea para 220) con una lámpara de 100 Watts,  y repetí la experiencia con los dos bobinados en paralelo (para 110V)

Observá que pasa con la lámpara


----------



## Xapas

Mm vale.. Creo que lo dejare como esta, si es verdad que calienta bastante.. Gracias por las respuestas, seguire buscando una buena alimentacion :S


----------



## Xapas

Mm tengo otra pregunta un poco tonta...
Tengo un conocido que me puede conseguir dos transformadores iguales (iguales no van a ser, evidentemente, sino de las mismas características y del mismo fabricante) y cada uno de ellos tiene un devanado secundario de 33V, un devanado simple. He pensado que tal vez, conectando en paralelo los primarios a la corriente de 230V, tendría en cada secundario 33V. La pregunta es si puedo unir los devanados secundarios, de la forma que muestro en la imagen, o tengo que rectificar cada devanado por separado y luego "unir" las masas de cada rectificacion?

Les adjunto las imágenes, y gracias por responder.
En un principio supongo que no habría inconveniente en hacer la primera opción, siempre que se tenga en cuenta el flujo magnético interno del transformador, pero quiero saber su opinión.


----------



## diegomj1973

Xapas dijo:


> Mm tengo otra pregunta un poco tonta...
> Tengo un conocido que me puede conseguir dos transformadores iguales (iguales no van a ser, evidentemente, sino de las mismas características y del mismo fabricante) y cada uno de ellos tiene un devanado secundario de 33V, un devanado simple. He pensado que tal vez, conectando en paralelo los primarios a la corriente de 230V, tendría en cada secundario 33V. La pregunta es si puedo unir los devanados secundarios, de la forma que muestro en la imagen, o tengo que rectificar cada devanado por separado y luego "unir" las masas de cada rectificacion?
> 
> Les adjunto las imágenes, y gracias por responder.
> En un principio supongo que no habría inconveniente en hacer la primera opción, siempre que se tenga en cuenta el flujo magnético interno del transformador, pero quiero saber su opinión.



Así como subiste el esquema es perfectamente factible de implementar y funciona de maravillas (te va a resultar en un amplificador muy silencioso cuando no inyectes señal en su entrada). Incluso, si la potencia de esos transformadores te lo permiten, podés alimentar los dos canales con un crosstalk logrado muy bueno. Tené presente que esos dos transformadores que te pueden conseguir sean de primarios a 230 V. También podés implementarlo uniendo un extremo de un secundario con un extremo del otro secundario (formando en esa unión el tap central) y utilizando un solo puente rectificador (pero resulta en una fuente un poco más ruidosa).

Saludos


----------



## Xapas

La potencia no es problema, ya que cada uno es de 8A creo, ademas, el amplificador que estoy armando es mono, para una guitarra electrica


----------



## Nandre

Hola gente una pregunta respecto al indicador de clip que posteo mastodonte hay forma de unir los dos canales para que encienda un led sin tener que duplicar el circuito? Gracias saludos


----------



## Nandre

Quemando cosas se aprende jaja quise utilizar el indicador de clip para dos salidas independientes con diodos individuales y el opto se quemo en resumen si se quiere hacer prender un solo led de clip en un circuito estereo se nesecitan dos circuitos detectores independientes que prendan el mismo led 
saludos


----------



## Project16

Hola a todos!

He estado muy interesado en este amplificador poco y me he decidido a hacer por mi guitarra bajo.
He diseñado un circuito y si algunos están interesados ​​Voy a publicar el archivo. Pdf.
En la imagen podemos ver que he puesto TIP3055 pero MJL21194 ser una opción mucho mejor.

*[PCB aún NO comprobada]*


----------



## Project16

Hola a todos!

Antes de esta asamblea que tengo hacer una simulación y es catastrófico! 
Al parecer yo no error de conexión.

Una idea!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui tenés otro para comparar :

*Problema* con la *simulación* del ampli de 130w *musikman*


----------



## leaseba

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es universal, al llegar la excursión de la tensión de salida a (Aproximadamente) 70% de la tensión de alimentación (Positiva o negativa) se polariza el LED en directo (Enciende)
> 
> Simple e ingenioso



Hola Fogonazo, te consulto, puedo modificar algun componente para que el led se prenda al 90% ? por ejemplo. Como se calcula eso ? 

Gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola leaseba, dejalo como está, o a lo sumo cambiale la resistencia de 470 ohm por una de 560 ohm. El tema es que los transistores de salida tienen una caída de entre 2 y 3 V, por lo tanto, si la fuente es de 40V (valor elegido al azar) a la salida no vás a tener más de 38V. Ahí empieza a recortar. Fijate que te marqué la caída de tensión de los diodos y del led,así como la caída en el divisor resistivo. Cuando la salida de parlante supera los 35V del divisor, más los valores de los diodos y el led (38V) el led enciende e indica que el amplificador recorta.

Saludos C


----------



## victor6298

crimson dijo:


> Hola leaseba, dejalo como está, o a lo sumo cambiale la resistencia de 470 ohm por una de 560 ohm. El tema es que los transistores de salida tienen una caída de entre 2 y 3 V, por lo tanto, si la fuente es de 40V (valor elegido al azar) a la salida no vás a tener más de 38V. Ahí empieza a recortar. Fijate que te marqué la caída de tensión de los diodos y del led,así como la caída en el divisor resistivo. Cuando la salida de parlante supera los 35V del divisor, más los valores de los diodos y el led (38V) el led enciende e indica que el amplificador recorta.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 113608
> Saludos C


 mi pregunta es si puedo usarlo con un amplificador cuya fuente esta, entre 75 y 85 volt.


----------



## crimson

Con éste circuito tiene que andar bien:

La resistencia de 4K7 debe ser ser preferiblemente de 2W.
Saludos C


----------



## chacarock

bueno, voy por dos placa mas de este hermoso ampli, porque? porque tengo dos transformadores de 33 0 33  y es re económica de armarla, estuve viendo otros ampils de yirohyi  de crimson, pero ya tenia las placa hechas hace rato y los transistores de potencia, la vez anterior utilice los 2N3055 ahora cambiare de encapsulado, mas que nada por el tipo de disipador que tengo, voy a utilizar el tip 3055 aunque también tengo tip35, cual me convendrá, que parámetro tendría que fijarme en las hojas de datos. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> bueno, voy por dos placa mas de este hermoso ampli, porque? porque tengo dos transformadores de 33 0 33  y es re económica de armarla, estuve viendo otros ampils de yirohyi  de crimson, pero ya tenia las placa hechas hace rato y los transistores de potencia, la vez anterior utilice los 2N3055 ahora cambiare de encapsulado, mas que nada por el tipo de disipador que tengo, voy a utilizar el tip 3055 aunque también tengo tip35, cual me convendrá, que parámetro tendría que fijarme en las hojas de datos. saludos



El transistor debe ser capás de soportar la tensión de la fuente, (Ambas ramas) y la corriente debe estar de acuerdo a la potencia de salida y la "Carga" que se le aplique.
Y además deben ser *originales* y no falsificaciones baratas


----------



## chacarock

para este caso serian 
66 voltios o ya rectificados  que serian como 90voltios de continua
y 3 ampers aprox??

cual seria el parametro a buscar
-colector base voltage
-colector emitter voltage


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> para este caso serian
> 66 voltios o ya rectificados  que serian como 90voltios de continua
> y 3 ampers aprox??
> 
> cual seria el parametro a buscar
> -colector base voltage
> -colector emitter voltage



Ya rectificados y ambas ramas, por ejemplo si se alimenta con  ±45Vcc los transistores deben poder manejar 90Vcc (O mas) de tensión C-E.

Para la corriente se calcula en base a la curva *SOA* (*S*afe *O*perating *A*rea) que aparece en el datasheet.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y que tensión y temperatura del SOA debe considerar ?


----------



## chacarock

voy a revisar la hojita de datos a ver que encuentro con los datos que me dieron, sino igual chiflo, gracias



voy a revisar esos datos que me dicen, en eso de andar usmeando por la net, encontré un articulo que se titulaba POWER TRANSISTORS(15A,60V,90W) del tip3055
esas serian las especificaciones que necesito verdad? solo aguanta 60 vol ? es decir i fuente de 33 0 33 los va a liquidar,


 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 chiflo

 a ver si entendí el datashet correctamente
 tengo tres transistores
 2n3055-el cual descarte por el tipo de disipador que tengo y según entendí este transistor
 soporta máximo 60vol y disipa 115 watts
 tip3055-soporta 60 vol y disipa menos potencia 90wats
 tip35-soporta 100 vol y disipa 125 watts (es el que me convendría por el transformador que tengo)
 esto es asi, estoy leyendo mal el diagrama, que vi que coincide con un cuadrito de característica al comienzo del DS. 
 saludos y espero sus respuestas


----------



## crimson

chacarock dijo:


> tip35-soporta 100 vol y disipa 125 watts (es el que me convendría por el transformador que tengo)


 
Exactamente chaca, y la mayoría de los TIP35 que se consiguen por estos pagos son buenos.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

crimson dijo:


> Exactamente chaca, y la mayoría de los TIP35 que se consiguen por estos pagos son buenos.
> Saludos C



Son buenos en cuanto a corriente-tensión, pero encontré una disparidades *! Enormes ¡* en lo referido a ganancia.
Si bien como son transistores de potencia esto *NO* es un parámetro "Fundamental" a veces perjudica un buen funcionamiento.


----------



## Rock-R

Hola Gente,.. les explico el problema que estoy teniendo:
Todo esta bien, no hay nada quemado, el tema es que el equipo amplifica cuando desconecto la fuente. XD,  Cuando la fuente esta conectada, tengo al rededor de 27V en la salida y hace un zumbido y no amplifica, pienso que se debe a la corriente de reposo, (? ,  y si es así, que componente debo revisar de este circuito para ajustar la corriente de reposo.. ?
En el circuito, esta todo nuevo, 1 solo modulo con una fuente de 36+36 *10A, Estoy usando 2SC3858C(200V,200W,17A); (siempre lo he usado sin problemas para este equipo)
Les Agradezco por su Atención.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso suele pasar cuando le falta la masa al amplificador , o sea le llega +36 y -36 pero le falta el 0V


----------



## Rock-R

Eso esta bien,.. todo esta bien cableado.. tanto pcb como carga, tienen su respectivos cables de 0V directamente conectados en la fuente.
No es la primera vez armo este circuito, pero esta vez me fallo,.. :/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Revisá todos los transistores (incluido par diferencial) y resistencias de emisor de salida.


----------



## pablo1422

leop4 dijo:


> hola a todos ese debe ser el mismo que este yo lo hice y anda que da miedo jejej aca dejo los archivos.
> 
> con transformador de 32+32 o 36+36 6A sobra para dos placas.



Hola Leop4 disculpa las molestias estoy armando el amplificador de musikman que suviste y tengo una duda. Como se Calibra? Espero tu respuesta y desde ya muchas gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS

pablo1422 dijo:


> Hola Leop4 disculpa las molestias estoy armando el amplificador de musikman que suviste y tengo una duda. Como se Calibra? Espero tu respuesta y desde ya muchas gracias por tu tiempo


 
No se calibra , no lleva ajustes.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo

pablo1422 dijo:


> Hola Leop4 disculpa las molestias estoy armando el amplificador de musikman que suviste y tengo una duda. Como se Calibra? Espero tu respuesta y desde ya muchas gracias por tu tiempo



Como te comenta 2M, ese amplificador no se calibra.
Pero una verificación de la corriente de reposo no le vendría nada mal, amén de que dará una idea sobre si fue armado correctamente.

Mira en *este* tema como se pone en funcionamiento una etapa de potencia y se verifica el valor de la corriente de biass


----------



## ivanelectr22

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es universal, al llegar la excursión de la tensión de salida a (Aproximadamente) 70% de la tensión de alimentación (Positiva o negativa) se polariza el LED en directo (Enciende)
> 
> Simple e ingenioso



Disculpa la tonta pregunta, cuando dice excursion de la tension de salida ¿ a que se refiere? gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 62461​
> Revisa el armado, por ejemplo polaridad de los diodos y el LED.



Oye Fogonazo, apenas arme este circuito y las resistencias de 3k3 las puse a 5W porque ya me habia pasado que las de 2W se calentaban mucho, ahorita que lo pruebo resulta que las resistencias de 5W tambien calientan mucho. El ampli con el que lo pruebo es de ±63vcc.
Tendré que usar otro valor ?? Todo lo demás anda en tempreratura OK.
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## crimson

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ...se calentaban mucho, ... ±63vcc.
> Tendré que usar otro valor ??



Hola Mastodonte Man, 63V es mucho para esos valores, que normalmente se calcularon para el rango entre 33/42V. En este caso la resistencia de 3K3 disipa constantemente más de 1W y medio. Fijate de usar los otros valores, que hace que disipen menos de medio watt y mantiene muy aproximadamente el valor de referencia.



Saludos C


----------



## ivanelectr22

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye Fogonazo, apenas arme este circuito y las resistencias de 3k3 las puse a 5W porque ya me habia pasado que las de 2W se calentaban mucho, ahorita que lo pruebo resulta que las resistencias de 5W tambien calientan mucho. El ampli con el que lo pruebo es de ±63vcc.
> Tendré que usar otro valor ?? Todo lo demás anda en tempreratura OK.
> SALUDOS!!!



supestamente ¿no era universal este circuito? es decir para cualquier fuente..


----------



## crimson

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> ..¿no era universal este circuito?...



El circuito es universal, los valores son adaptables a la fuente, fijate por aquí que ya lo habíamos tratado: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/933235/ _
Saludos C


----------



## Mastodonte Man

crimson dijo:


> Hola Mastodonte Man, 63V es mucho para esos valores, que normalmente se calcularon para el rango entre 33/42V. En este caso la resistencia de 3K3 disipa constantemente más de 1W y medio. Fijate de usar los otros valores, que hace que disipen menos de medio watt y mantiene muy aproximadamente el valor de referencia.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 117535
> 
> Saludos C



Compañero, si cambio las R de 680Ω por las de 1.5kΩ y las de 3.3kΩ por las de 6.8kΩ, disiparia menos de medio watt? Osea que la de 1.5kΩ seguiria siendo de 1/2W y la de 6.8kΩ puede ser a 1/2W tambien??

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## mario17farias

Hola gente, me leí todo el post, y los diseños que mas me llamaron la atencion son las del amigo pipa09 y SergioD, ahora bien, no me queda muy claro cual de los dos es el que mejores resultados ha tenido en relacion con el diseño original.
Saludos....


----------



## mario17farias

perdon subo el pdf de ese archivo. saludos..


----------



## pipa09

mario17farias dijo:


> los diseños que mas me llamaron la atencion son las del amigo pipa09 y SergioD,



Ambos son el mismo circuito, cualquiera de ellos funciona bien.


----------



## tecnochac

en layout que subio el colega mario17farias los transistores de salida 2sc5200 estan mal colocados


----------



## pandacba

tecnochac dijo:


> en layout que subio el colega mario17farias los transistores de salida 2sc5200 estan mal colocados


Yo tengo esa placa que se hace en mi ciudada y es identica a esa, no estan mal colocados, de echo el original lleva transistores metálicos 2N3055 y la hicieron asi para que pudiera colocarse transistores TO3P en forma directa, como lo son los TIP35 y cualquier otro que sea compatible.
Cuando se hace una observación, tenemos la costumbre de indicar feacientemente a nuestro criteiro que es lo que esta mal, ya sea con una descripción verbarl o acompañando con la corrección
En este caso es una vista en trasparencia desde el lado de los componentes, no del lado de las pistas, y si estuviera mal como decis tambien estarian mal el resto de los transistores


----------



## tecnochac

fijate bien y vas a ver que tengo razon, el colector de 1 transistor va al + de la fuente y el otro colector unido al emisor del anterior por medio de r de .33 ohm y en layout no esta así.

fijate bien y vas a ver que tengo razon, el colector de 1 transistor va al + de la fuente y el otro colector unido al emisor del anterior por medio de r de .33 ohm y en layout no esta así.


----------



## SERGIOD

tecnochac dijo:


> fijate bien y vas a ver que tengo razon, el colector de 1 transistor va al + de la fuente y el otro colector unido al emisor del anterior por medio de r de .33 ohm y en layout no esta así.
> 
> fijate bien y vas a ver que tengo razon, el colector de 1 transistor va al + de la fuente y el otro colector unido al emisor del anterior por medio de r de .33 ohm y en layout no esta así.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130464



el pronlema es que el 2sc5200 su patillaje es diferente al original por eso te estas confundiendo pero yo ya aclare eso en un mensaje anteriot y dije que me equivoque pero el pcb esta bien:

2SC5200    BASE   COLECTOR    EMISOR  por lo que si lo sueldas defrente este se dañara solo tendras que modificar esa parte del PCB o usar otro transistor que si coinsida con el patillaje que en este caso seria BASE EMISOR COLECTOR 

por lo que varia en los dos ultimos pines, no hay problema en el diseño original por que  ellos usan 2n3055 de encapsulado TO-3 

talvez me equivoque por que ese PCB lo hice dos veces la primera demore pero tube la mala suerte de que mi pc se malograra por lo que el primer pcb se perdio y para no quedarme con esa tarea incompleta una noche lo rehíce de nuevo y lo subi acá y como ya dije falle en el remplazo por que el patillaje no coincidia.
al final realiza un PCB a tu medida y de acuerdo a los transistores que tu tengas a mano sera fácil y sencillo suerte 

PD:Me base en el diseño que subió el compañero leop


----------



## tecnochac

no, el problema no es para mi si no para quienes copien ese pcb y no conozcan de memoria el circuito rca de 130 w, lo vengo armando desde que salio y nunca tuve problemas.solo queria aclarar que si lo usas con el c5200 o 2n3055 no te va andar,conectando como indica ahí.saludos


----------



## diodoled

La version de plaquetodo que menciona pandacba, no se en que post, ¿tiene un pcb? me interesa que tenga la proteccion, porque tengo entendido que la version de musikman no la tiene, o estoy mal?


----------



## pandacba

El circuito original lo diseño la RCA  y luego fue modificado y llevado a 130W, el modelo original entregaba 70W con ±42, con fuente regulada alcnazaba los 100W
Musikam copio el diseño y vendía las placas, lo mismo hizo plaquetodo, en la actualidad, Aries en la ciudad de Córdoba las sigue vendiendo, todas las mencionadas tiene el circuito de protección.
Ojo, no es una protección permanente, es momentaniea, para prevenir de algún roce accidental


----------



## diodoled

Gracias por responder panda, osea podría armar sin problema alguno cualquiera de los que se postearon aquí? en particular este que adjunto?


----------



## pipa09

diodoled dijo:


> Gracias por responder panda, osea podría armar sin problema alguno cualquiera de los que se postearon aquí? en particular este que adjunto?


Si armas todo sin errores, anda a la primera, es de lo mas simple. 
Ensamble sin preocupaciones.


----------



## pandacba

Sólo debes presentar especial cuidado, el par diferencial en la entrada debe estar apareado dentro del 10%, fijarte en la posición de los mismos sobre las placas, el zener y los otros diodos esten correctamente hubicados.
Para la puesta en marcha seguí lo que se aconseja en el foro al respecto
Por último la calidad de los transistores, revisa todo dos veces antes de alimentarlo, cuidando que no haya restos de estaño entre pistas
Y como se aconseja, la primera vez que se alimenta no colocar parlante, poner la entrada en corto y verificar con téster que la tensión en la salida de parlante sea de unos pocos mV, si da un valor alto apagar y revisar. si no hay error, como te han mencionado funciona a la primera


----------



## diodoled

Gracias a todos, otra cosa, existe un pcb de la version que trae para regular el bias? no lo veo por nungun lado


----------



## pandacba

No, todas las versiones de este diseño tienen bias fijo, existe una variante de este amplificado que es un amplificador de alta calidad los cuales se conocieron sus versiones de 50W y 100W, este diseño fue comercializado por Plaquetodo, es un diseño modificado por Philips elcoma basado en el original RCA y tiene protecciones ajustables


----------



## rafaelmr

mastodonte man dijo:


> compañero, si cambio las r de 680Ω por las de 1.5kΩ y las de 3.3kΩ por las de 6.8kΩ, disiparia menos de medio watt? Osea que la de 1.5kΩ seguiria siendo de 1/2w y la de 6.8kΩ puede ser a 1/2w tambien??
> 
> Saludos!!!



mastodonte man como te fue con las modificaciones, referentes al calentamiento 
muchas gracias 
estoy dispuesto para realizar el circuito pero con alimentacion de +/-75v


----------



## Fogonazo

rafaelmr dijo:


> mastodonte man como te fue con las modificaciones, referentes al calentamiento
> muchas gracias
> *estoy dispuesto para realizar el circuito pero con alimentacion de +/-75v*



Y ¿ Analizaste si el esquema puede trabajar con 150V de alimentación ?


----------



## victor6298

rafaelmr dijo:


> mastodonte man como te fue con las modificaciones, referentes al calentamiento
> muchas gracias
> estoy dispuesto para realizar el circuito pero con alimentacion de +/-75v


Si pudieras empezar por el principio (esto es pag 1) te darias cuenta de algunos detalles como por ejemplo alimentacion corriente y potencia jejeje saludos saludos rafaelmr


----------



## rafaelmr

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ Analizaste si el esquema puede trabajar con 150V de alimentación ?



la verdad estoy mas perdido que la mama del chavo, pero según las conversaciones
veo que se puede subir el voltaje solo que habría que modificar esas resistencias. 
gracias por alguna ayuda en el indicador de clip



victor6298 dijo:


> Si pudieras empezar por el principio (esto es pag 1) te darias cuenta de algunos detalles como por ejemplo alimentacion corriente y potencia jejeje saludos saludos rafaelmr



respecto a eso veo que mastodonte man lo utilizo en un amplificador, con fuente de +/-63 
por eso pregunto de +/-75 v


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En el foro hay mejores amplificadores para trabajar con estas tensiones tan altas, han sido probados y estan comentados sus ventajas y problemas.
Este ampli hay que rediseñarlo para trabajar con 150V y lo mas probable es que vuele al demonio...


----------



## rafaelmr

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En el foro hay mejores amplificadores para trabajar con estas tensiones tan altas, han sido probados y estan comentados sus ventajas y problemas.
> Este ampli hay que rediseñarlo para trabajar con 150V y lo mas probable es que vuele al demonio...



no hablo del amplificador de 130 W si no del indicador de clip y señal 
posteado unos mensajes antes


----------



## Fogonazo

rafaelmr dijo:


> no hablo del amplificador de 130 W si no del indicador de clip y señal
> posteado unos mensajes antes



¿ Y que opinas de colocar una referencia al circuito del que estas hablando ? Así *todos* hablamos sobre lo mismo.


----------



## rafaelmr

Ver el archivo adjunto 113608
Saludos C[/QUOTE]

Me refiero a este 



victor6298 dijo:


> mi pregunta es si puedo usarlo con un amplificador cuya fuente esta, entre 75 y 85 volt.



Lo estaban tratando aca



crimson dijo:


> Hola Mastodonte Man, 63V es mucho para esos valores, que normalmente se calcularon para el rango entre 33/42V. En este caso la resistencia de 3K3 disipa constantemente más de 1W y medio. Fijate de usar los otros valores, que hace que disipen menos de medio watt y mantiene muy aproximadamente el valor de referencia.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 117535
> 
> Saludos C



lo mencionaron aca


----------



## Fogonazo

Nop, para *± 75 Vcc* se emplean otro juego de resistencias.

Calcula el divisor de tensión como para conseguir unos 68V en su punto de unión con el diodo.


----------



## rafaelmr

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, para *± 75 Vcc* se emplean otro juego de resistencias.
> 
> Calcula el divisor de tensión como para conseguir unos 68V en su punto de unión con el diodo.




Gracias sr fogonazo 
pero realmente estoy iniciandome en esto, y no se calcular los cambios necesarios como para que el indicador funcione correctamente +/- 75 V





Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Claro que es universal, con cualquier amplificador funciona no importa si se alimenta con +-12v o con +-60v. Aqui subo los PDF´s y el que lo valla a probar luego avisa por aca como le fue. Cualquier duda o comentario para mejorar los PCB es bienvenida.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



este es el que planeo realizar


----------



## Fogonazo

Primero determinas una corriente para el divisor, por ejemplo 12mA

Luego aplicas ley de Ohm V = R * I
V = Voltaje (68V)
R = Resistencia ¿?
I = Intensidad (12mA = 0,012A)

De la fórmula genérica (V = R * I) despejamos R 

R = V / I 

R = 68V / 0,012

R = *5666Ω*

Valor comercial mas próximo *5700Ω*

La resistencia de 470Ω queda igual.

¿ De donde salieron los 68V ?
Es un estimado *"A ojo"* de la tensión máxima que podrá tener la salida del amplificador antes del recorte


----------



## rafaelmr

gracias 
me pondre manos ala obra y despues subiré los resultados


----------



## poseidon84

Buenas aca muestro imagenes de la etapa de 130 W que arme , es clon de la conocida aries a3521

- el trafo que lo arme yo es de 36 + 36 v / 3 A  y la fuente lleva capacitores de 4700 uF/80V 
diodos 1N5408 y fusibles de 3 A en cada rama de Vcc


- tiene retardo de encendido y proteccion contra DC a la salida

- indicador de clip y limitador a LDR ( el clip se activa cuando la señal de salida llega a un 75%vcc
en ese momento trabaja la LDR y reduce el nivel de salida a unos 70% Vcc o sea sale de clip) .
La LDR va (dentro de un tubo o se puede usar termocontraible)  enfrentada a un diodo led de alto brillo .
Con este circuito es obvio que pierdo un poco de rendimiento por que no llegare a pleno con la maxima excursion de salida,  pero teniendo en cuenta la distorsion que se produce a valores altos de la tension de salida, preferi por precaucion trabajarla asi.

- le hice un circuito para adecuar la sensibilidad  de entrada en + 4dBu (1.22V ) lo que me da unos 150mV en la entrada de la etapa.
 La ganancia de la etapa es de 220 asi que con 150 mV tendria que estar alrededor de los 33V eficaces ( 46V pico ) , lo que me daria 130W RMS sobre 8 Ohm. Esto obviamente sin el circuito limitador.


- el circuito anduvo a primera , con transistores 2N3055 marca ISC.

- el parlante con el que la uso es un Yharo de 15 pulgadas 300W RMS

- El protector de DC se alimenta con una etapa reguladora de 12 V con un transistor y diodo zener , que toma directamente del +50V

como comentario , puedo decir, que cuando estaba haciendo la prueba con lampara en serie
y una carga fantasma , inyecte señal con el dedo y le di volumen a un nivel considerable  y se disparo la  proteccion de DC (en este caso  aparece continua en la salida y la corriente de colector de los transistores de salida tiende a subir ) , por eso decidi debido a su sensibilidad , hacerle los demas circuitos para no tener problemas.
 Asi como  esta con el circuito que adjunte , la conecte a la PC con todos los controles al maximo y no llega a clipear.


- otro comentario : con un inyector de onda senoidal de 1 KHZ y un voltimetro de aguja en escala de AC , hice la experiencia de ver hasta donde amplifica y el amplificador tranquilamente llego a 30 V eficaces lo que verdaderamente me dice que la placa supera los 100 W sin problemas. 
aclaro esta prueba la hice sobre carga de 8 Ohm y con lampara en serie , ademas el limitador desconectado

- el led rojo es de clip 
- el led amarillo es el monitor de proteccion 
- el led verde es el de encendido y esta conectado a +50V con una Resistencia de 4K7  2W

agradeceria si alguien me puede pasar algun circuito protector contra corto circuitos.

Estaria bueno si alguien pudiera hacer los PCB bien prolijos en PC , por que yo los hice a mano y creo que no estan muy prolijos como para compartirlos , pero ahi mando los diagramas electricos y espero que sea de ayuda para las personas del foro.
si alguien necesita escaneo los pcb como los tengo y se los comparto lo mismo con el trafo


----------



## DjPABLITORIOS

Hola buenas  noche Foro jejeje     ,  Disculpe  ...  poseidon84   ,  el limitador  se lo pude  hacer con optocoplador ??   hay alguna forma de modificar el circuito para que entregue  75% u 80%    en ves de 70%  ??    Saludos .!!


----------



## mario17farias

Hola una consulta, a los TIP 31 y 32C hace falta ponerles disipador si lo voy a trabajar a 8ohms?


----------



## Fogonazo

mario17farias dijo:


> Hola una consulta, a los TIP 31 y 32C hace falta ponerles disipador si lo voy a trabajar a 8ohms?



Sería muy conveniente que le coloques disipador, puede ser uno pequeño.


----------



## mario17farias

Hola yo pasé este archivo que adjunto al pcb wizard para utilizarlos con transistores 2SC5200, viendo una foto que me parece es el mismo amplificador salvo por las resistencias de 100 ohm que estan cerca de las de 0.33 ohms, consulto lo siguente: En que me afecta el hecho de que la mía no tenga esas dos resitencias de 100 ohms? creo que son de 1W

Quisiera resolver esa duda antes de ponerme a montar el que pasé al pcb wizard. gracias


----------



## pandacba

En tu diseño si estan solo que son de menor wataje, pero se ve en el impreso que esta preparado para una más grande(2W) en la foto esta entre las R de 0.33 y los TIP, en el diagrama se encuentra entre los TIP


----------



## mario17farias

Gracias panda por responder, o sea que podría poner las resistencias de 2W en el lugar que indica el diagrama? sin problema alguno? solo me falta despejar esa duda, para ponerma a hacer el impreso para el pcb.


----------



## pandacba

Si, debe ser de esa potencia para evitar que se dañe si haces la versión de 130W en la más chicas(25-40w) puede ser de menos wataje, de todas formas hay varios diseños de la placa publicado, incluso la placa de aries tienes las perforaciones para colocar transistores de cápsula plástica directamente en el impreso


----------



## mario17farias

Hola panda, pues el que yo estoy pasando al pcb wizard es el del diagrama, he visto tantos que no estoy seguro cual es el diseño de aries que mencionas, serías tan amable de indicarme cual es? o subirlo de nuevo? acaso este no es muy bueno?


----------



## pandacba

Yo habia subido años atras la placa en cuestion por ambas caras, pero las imagenes ya no estan, y me encuentro lejos de casa para volver a escanearlas, o buscarlas en mi compu


----------



## mcm33

Hola, si definitivamente es una mini bestia, peeeeero te paso unos cambios que mejoran su rendimiento y disminuye la temperatura:

1) en paralelo a la R21 de 100k coloca un capacitor ceramico de 0,0047, esto  disminuye considerablemente las oscilaciones de alta frecuencia, y evita que levanten temperatura los 2 primeros tip, (tip 42c arriba y tip41c abajo) que corresponden al amplificador de tension. 
2) la pequeña etapa de proteccion que trae es completamente ineficiente, retirala por completo.

3) los transistores de potencia te recomiendo que en vez de los 2n3055 utilices los 2SC5200 son unas bestia hermosas y no levantan temperatura en lo mas minimo.

4) y por ultimo nunca exedas en este circuito los 44vcc de alimentacion (+44vcc y -44vcc con respecto a masa) si  lo alimentas con los 50v que indica el circuito, ocurre una pequeña desgracia, los driver de potencia se desestabilizan y envian tensiones diferentes a las bases de los tr de potencia, apareciendo voltajes continuos en la salida que generalmente terminan dañando el parlante y todo el amplificador.
colocale una proteccion por tension continua en la salida con retardo de encendido, asi evitas el chasquido que hace la fuente cuando se cargan sus filtros y  lo mismo cuando se descargan.

yo los armaba y vendia, este diagrama siempre lo vendi con fuente de +-42vcc y un muy buen disipador. recomiendo un cooler.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

mcm33 dijo:


> Hola, si definitivamente es una mini bestia, peeeeero te paso unos cambios que mejoran su rendimiento y disminuye la temperatura:
> 
> 1) en paralelo a la R21 de 100k coloca un capacitor ceramico de 0,0047. . . .


¿ Sobre cual cual esquema estás escribiendo ?


----------



## mcm33

buenos dias, respondi el mensaje quemostraba elcircuitode un ampli de 130 w. en que me equivoque? gracias





lalex dijo:


> a Ok gracias,
> 
> supuestamente, este amplificador esta terrible segun mi profe...
> 
> tengo un compañero q hizo este esquema(tiene pre, con regulador de tonos)




Hola, si definitivamente es una mini bestia, peeeeero te paso unos cambios que mejoran su rendimiento y disminuye la temperatura:

1) en paralelo a la R21 de 100k coloca un capacitor ceramico de 0,0047, esto disminuye considerablemente las oscilaciones de alta frecuencia, y evita que levanten temperatura los 2 primeros tip, (tip 42c arriba y tip41c abajo) que corresponden al amplificador de tension.
2) la pequeña etapa de proteccion que trae es completamente ineficiente, retirala por completo.

3) los transistores de potencia te recomiendo que en vez de los 2n3055 utilices los 2SC5200 son unas bestia hermosas y no levantan temperatura en lo mas minimo.

4) y por ultimo nunca exedas en este circuito los 44vcc de alimentacion (+44vcc y -44vcc con respecto a masa) si lo alimentas con los 50v que indica el circuito, ocurre una pequeña desgracia, los driver de potencia se desestabilizan y envian tensiones diferentes a las bases de los tr de potencia, apareciendo voltajes continuos en la salida que generalmente terminan dañando el parlante y todo el amplificador.
colocale una proteccion por tension continua en la salida con retardo de encendido, asi evitas el chasquido que hace la fuente cuando se cargan sus filtros y lo mismo cuando se descargan.

yo los armaba y vendia, este diagrama siempre lo vendi con fuente de +-42vcc y un muy buen disipador. recomiendo un cooler.

saludos


----------



## eleccortez

mcm33 dijo:


> buenos dias, respondi el mensaje quemostraba elcircuitode un ampli de 130 w. en que me equivoque? gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, si definitivamente es una mini bestia, peeeeero te paso unos cambios que mejoran su rendimiento y disminuye la temperatura:
> 
> 1) en paralelo a la R21 de 100k coloca un capacitor ceramico de 0,0047, esto disminuye considerablemente las oscilaciones de alta frecuencia, y evita que levanten temperatura los 2 primeros tip, (tip 42c arriba y tip41c abajo) que corresponden al amplificador de tension.
> 2) la pequeña etapa de proteccion que trae es completamente ineficiente, retirala por completo.
> 
> 3) los transistores de potencia te recomiendo que en vez de los 2n3055 utilices los 2SC5200 son unas bestia hermosas y no levantan temperatura en lo mas minimo.
> 
> 4) y por ultimo nunca exedas en este circuito los 44vcc de alimentacion (+44vcc y -44vcc con respecto a masa) si lo alimentas con los 50v que indica el circuito, ocurre una pequeña desgracia, los driver de potencia se desestabilizan y envian tensiones diferentes a las bases de los tr de potencia, apareciendo voltajes continuos en la salida que generalmente terminan dañando el parlante y todo el amplificador.
> colocale una proteccion por tension continua en la salida con retardo de encendido, asi evitas el chasquido que hace la fuente cuando se cargan sus filtros y lo mismo cuando se descargan.
> 
> yo los armaba y vendia, este diagrama siempre lo vendi con fuente de +-42vcc y un muy buen disipador. recomiendo un cooler.
> 
> saludos



cual es el numero del post el cual respondio


----------



## Fuegomp3

eleccortez dijo:


> cual es el numero del post el cual respondio



me parece que a este
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/#post111192


----------



## mcm33

si a este tema gracias, me referia a un diagrama que presento latex.  creo....
perdon por la confusion ....


----------



## Fogonazo

mcm33 dijo:


> si a este tema gracias, me referia a un diagrama que presento latex.  creo....
> perdon por la confusion ....



En ese esquema *D6* está invertido


----------



## mcm33

efectivamente esta invertido, encuentro varias diferencias y errores, una de ellas es el zener zd1 que indica 12v yo utilizo uno de 3,3v x 1 w, r18 tiene una de 10k --- yo de 33k r19 10k ---- 330 ohms, r20 22k---- 33k,(error r22 10k y debe ser de 47ohms 1w), q4 bd132 x un tip42c, q3 bd131 x un tip41c aligual que los bd que siguen reemplazarlos por tip 41 y 42c, bajar la tension de alimentacion a +-42vcc.


----------



## pandacba

R24 esta marcada como de 100k, debe ser 100 ohms y la tensión para ese modelo esta bien en más/menos 50V, solo las placas RCA de 70W trabajaban a más/menos 42V


----------



## mcm33

Hola, eso es correcto, r24 tambien tiene mal el valor, en mi caso hice muchas pruebas en este circuito, actualmente tengo 39 años y empecé a armarlo a mis 17 años mientras estudiaba electronica en las escuelas Leicester,  me parecio completamente simple y su sonido es unico, tiene una respuesta en bajos genial.

Pero siempre tenia el mismo problema cuando lo alimentaba con la fuente de +-50v, cuando el amplificador levantaba temperatura y de por si calienta bastante, lo apagaba y lo volvia a encender, inmediatamente se escuchaba una explosion en los parlantes seguido de un brutal zumbido de baja frecuencia, y cuac! chau parlante y transistores drivers y de potencia.

Ahí fue cuando me centre solamnete en ese diagrama, a modificarlo, buscando variaciones en la etapa driver, en primer lugar se obtiene muy buena potencia a los 50v pero calienta demasiado, ahi reemplace las resistencias R24 y R29 por 120 ohms x 1w, entre emisor y colector de los transistores de potencia le coloque un diodo 6a8 a cada transistor, esto evita picos inversos producidos por las oscilaciones de la bobina movil del parlante.

Probé a colocar una red de Zobel en la salida y pum! chau transistores, descarte esa opción... luego cambie r19 por una de 330 ohms y el capacitor c13 por un de 47mf, y mejoró, ya no se quemó, aca les dejo el diagrama de la proteccion que uso de dc detect y retardo de encendido, espero les guste es muy efectivo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> En ese esquema *D6* está invertido


 !Felicitaciones Don Fogonazo , tu ojos estan muuuuuuuuy "aguçados"  seguramente en ese dia  añadiste Red Bull a lo Café en lugar de agua!   .
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcm33

Holade nuevo, aca les dejouna variante del mismo circuito, empleada por la empresa audison, la unica diferencia en el pre diferencial, el resto es igual, y les dejo la version corregida del anterior. saludos


----------



## tecnochac

por que dice que coloco la red de zobel a la salida y quemo los transistores?


----------



## mcm33

Comparto éste proyecto terminado, corrijo R3 y R4 invertir los valores; esa es una vista previa del diseño en pcbwizard. En la foto central pueden ver 3 placas, la de la izquierda es la proteccion, la de al lado es un mezclador de 4 entradas con un lm 741, y bueno la mas grande es la de potencia. y la ultima es como quedo terminado, use 2 parlantes JBL en paralelo.

Los transistores de potencia son los 2SC5200, pero utilice 4 fuentes independientes, una para la proteccion, otra para el mezclador, otra para la etapa de potencia, y otra para el reproductor de mp3; espero les guste el resultado, es una bestialidad en potencia y calidad de audio. Este fue el ultimo que arme en diciembre del año pasado.




tecnochac dijo:


> por que dice que coloco la red de zobel a la salida y quemo los transistores?


 
Cuando puse la red de Zobel, se empezó a escuchar bastante feo al subir el volumen, lo deje asi mientras media tensiones hasta que deje de medir porque se quemaron los transistores, a mi también me llamo la atención, no deberia haber ocurrido, pero en la teoria iria al pelo en la practica me fallo.


----------



## pandacba

El esquema que publicaste es una pasada a mano del esquema que venia con las placas audison de la Serie MAI que eran MAI25, MAI40,MAI65 Y MAI125. Estas eran fabricadas por audison alla por los 80's y fue la penúlitma serie, la anterior eran la unión del pre fapesa con las placas de 15W, 25W y 40W también fapesa.
En mi caso particular por las limitaciones del 747 lo reemplazaba por el TL073 o el TL083
Luego que Audison cerro, Plaquetodo publico la placa completa tal como venia en los módulos audison
La serie posterior reemplazo el 747 por un RC4558 y la salida era complementaria con los MJ1015y1016 se llamo MAC(Módulo de Audio Complementario) que incluia en la placa una bobina en la salida, obvio fue la mejor de todas.
Al que encare el proyecto de hacerlo con el pre es preferible que utilicen el 4558, o al menos los TL072
Al utilizar los 4558 se puede utilizar las versiones L o S que son con los pines en línea lo que permite un mejor diseño del pcb, También los AN6552L son de bajo y cápsula SIL


----------



## mcm33

pandacba dijo:


> El esquema que publicaste es una pasada a mano del esquema que venia con las placas audison de la Serie MAI que eran MAI25, MAI40,MAI65 Y MAI125. Estas eran fabricadas por audison alla por los 80's y fue la penúlitma serie, la anterior eran la unión del pre fapesa con las placas de 15W, 25W y 40W también fapesa.
> En mi caso particular por las limitaciones del 747 lo reemplazaba por el TL073 o el TL083
> Luego que Audison cerro, Plaquetodo publico la placa completa tal como venia en los módulos audison
> La serie posterior reemplazo el 747 por un RC4558 y la salida era complementaria con los MJ1015y1016 se llamo MAC(Módulo de Audio Complementario) que incluia en la placa una bobina en la salida, obvio fue la mejor de todas.
> Al que encare el proyecto de hacerlo con el pre es preferible que utilicen el 4558, o al menos los TL072
> Al utilizar los 4558 se puede utilizar las versiones L o S que son con los pines en línea lo que permite un mejor diseño del pcb, También los AN6552L son de bajo y cápsula SIL



Eso es competamente correcto, pero lo bueno de esta linea de circuitos es que son alterables al 100%, otra forma de volverlo mas estable seria a mi parecer, separar las etapas del amplificador en 2 (me refiero a la etapa de potencia) y asi se podria manejar mayores corrientes, como hacerlo? los transistores de pre diferencial y los 4 tip consiguientes alimentarlos con una fuente aparte para lograr mayor estabilidad, ya que al colocarlo a maxima potencia la fuente tiende siempre a producir pequeñas variaciones en consecuencia del consumo de la etapa de potencia, provocando asi variaciones en los voltajes del diferecial y de los amplificadoresde tension, los transistores de potencia alimentarlos con una fuente a  parte de mayor amperaje y muy bien filtrada esto es imprescindible para una optima respuesta en bajas frecuancias, de esta forma se podran colocar varios tr's de potencia en paralelo, las resistencias de base de los mismos deben mantener el valor correspondiente solo aumentar la potencia de las r de 1 w a 3w cada una.


----------



## pandacba

Para eso directamente utiliza los circuitos de la RCA que venian para 120W sobre 8 ohms y 200W sobre 4 ohms, el cual ya viene equipado en el diseño con los espejos de corriente y lo necesario para que funcione optimamente, también esta la versión de 180W sobre 8 ohms y de 300W sobre 4 ohms.
Ambos circuitos archiprobados.
Te olvidas un pequeño detalle, en todo circuito electrónico cada etapa es una "carga" de la etapa previa, no podes aumentar asi como asi el consumo de la salida ya que si los driver no son capaz de manejar esa potencia volaran iso facto.
Todo buen ammplificador se calcula etapa por etapa, todo es factible de ser modificado para se necesita suficientes conocimientos y práctica en el tema.
Existe otra versión de este amplificador que es de mucha mejor calidad que este es también de 100W y hay una variante a 180W del mismo el circuito esta publicado en el foro


----------



## mario17farias

Panda serias tan amable de indicar cual es ese de mejor calidad a 100W que mecionas? y si tiene pcb mucho mejor.
saludos.


----------



## Fuegomp3

pandacba dijo:


> Para eso directamente utiliza los circuitos de la RCA que venian para 120W sobre 8 ohms y 200W sobre 4 ohms, el cual ya viene equipado en el diseño con los espejos de corriente y lo necesario para que funcione optimamente, también esta la versión de 180W sobre 8 ohms y de 300W sobre 4 ohms.
> Ambos circuitos archiprobados.
> Te olvidas un pequeño detalle, en todo circuito electrónico cada etapa es una "carga" de la etapa previa, no podes aumentar asi como asi el consumo de la salida ya que si los driver no son capaz de manejar esa potencia volaran iso facto.
> Todo buen ammplificador se calcula etapa por etapa, todo es factible de ser modificado para se necesita suficientes conocimientos y práctica en el tema.
> Existe otra versión de este amplificador que es de mucha mejor calidad que este es también de 100W y hay una variante a 180W del mismo el circuito esta publicado en el foro





mario17farias dijo:


> Panda serias tan amable de indicar cual es ese de mejor calidad a 100W que mecionas? y si tiene pcb mucho mejor.
> saludos.



Me sumo al pedido, ya que busque y salen varios 

Y Pandacba, tambien intente buscar el MAC que mencionas de plaquetodo, pero ni en el sitio de plaquetodo lo encontre, el mas potente que ofrecen es de 100 watts, no de 180.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si leen de nuevo mi post alli digo que el MAC fue comercializado por la desaparecida firma Audison fue el último y no tiene nada que ver con esa variante publicada ya que era de 150W, luego, la placa que fue clonada por muchos entre ellos por Plaquetodo fueron las MAI pero obvio no como "MAI" busquenlo como amplificador de 25W con pre.

Esa mejor calidad es la nitidez en toda la gama de los sonidos, 
De plaquetodo es la 100-76

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/alguien-identifica-esta-potencia-2n3055-63383/
En el enlace esta el pdf


----------



## Fuegomp3

Gracias Panda, sabes que recien respondo pero hoy a la tarde estuve buscando y di justo con ese tema, baje el pdf. 

LA verdad es que hay tantas cosas subidas en el foro, que a veces uno no sabe con exactitud a que se refiere alguien cuando recomienda un circuito, abris un tema y de una misma cosa aparecen un monton de versiones 

Gracias de nuevo, ya me baje todo lo que encontre


----------



## pandacba

Ya encontre el el esquema original que fue un esquema presentado por fapesa de 50W  de alta calidad, de alli fue llevado hasta los 100W y artekit vendía un modulo que era el M180 que entregaba 180W y llevaba 4 transistores en la salida ese esquema yo lo publique
El modelo original era con transistores darlington complementarios


----------



## trapiche

Hola gente saludos..
tengo una amp stereo armado basado en este circuito....funciona pero tengo 2 problemas que no puedo resolver:
1) a bajo volumen escucho distorsión. Es mas notoria en tono simples, por ejemplo una onda seno de 100 hz...como si se entrecortara....esto es apreciable a bajo volumen solamente, estoy casi seguro que es distorsión por cruce, así que medí la caída de tensión (bias) en las R de 0.33 de cada transistor de salida...
en los transistores del lado de la rama positiva tengo 0mV (entrada a tierra, sin carga, par diferencial apareado, 2n3055 con lampara de 40wat en serie) en los de la rama negativa tengo 0.8mV, exactamente igual en los dos AMP!
sugerencias??
2)Tengo una protección basada en la de Rod Elliot de ESP ( sound.whsites.net/project33.htm ), cuando lo pongo fuerte de volumen (con la lampara de 40w...aun no me anime en directo) el amp produce un ruido, el consumo aumenta drásticamente y la protección se dispara (la lampara se enciende bastante) luego el rele re-conecta y sigue funcionando y sonando....
que podría estar pasando?? 
Muchismas gracias de antemano por la ayuda...


----------



## Fogonazo

trapiche dijo:


> Hola gente saludos. . . . .


¿ Cual de los circuitos comentados en el tema armaste ?
Mediste la corriente de reposo, pero ¿ Intentaste ajustarla a un valor algo mas alto ?


----------



## trapiche

Hola Fogonazo..gracias por tu tiempo...


> ¿ Cual de los circuitos comentados en el tema armaste ?


es este:
Ares3521 










> Mediste la corriente de reposo, pero ¿ Intentaste ajustarla a un valor algo mas alto ?


no pude porque en este amp no tengo un preset para ello....que podría estar mal?

lo que mas me preocupa es mi segundo problema:
con la protección de parlantes, cuando el amp esta fuerte (la lampara de 40w se ilumina) hace un ruido y la protección salta pero luego de un instante reconecta y sigue sonando (y de mantener esas condiciones pasara de nuevo)
he probado saltando la protección (carga antes del rele) y el amp. produce el ruido (suena como si DC pasara directo) y la luz se enciende a pleno quedando así indefinidamente.....al apagarlo y volver a encender (bajando el volumen) vuelve a funcionar.
Nuevamente gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que ocurre es perfectamente normal.
Al exigir al amplificador este consume mas, provoca mayor iluminación de la lámpara, mayor caída de tensión sobre la misma disminuyendo la tensión eficaz de alimentación al amplificador.
Llega un punto que este deja de operar debido a la baja tensión, desaparece el consumo, la lámpara disminuye de intensidad, la tensión aumenta y el amplificador vuelve a funcionar.
Habría que probarlo con una lámpara de mayor potencia y si no aparecen inconvenientes, ponerlo directo.

Lectura recomendada:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## pandacba

Probaste sin la lámpara?, esta limita corriente y produce caída de tensión, a mucha potencia es muy chica y lógico que te cause problemas, es un amplificador que da 130W por canal y cuando llegas a cierta potencia la lámpara comienza a atenuar demasiado la tensión, haciendo que al transformador le lleguen menos de 220, mucho menos, pero la exitación pasa a ser mayor, y empieza el recorte y obvio que te actua la protección


----------



## trapiche

Gracias a los dos por las respuestas!
Hice nuevas pruebas y no esta bien (todo esto sobre el problema de que al máximo el amp deja pasar DC directo al parlante quedando así indefinidamente):
deshabilite la protección de parlantes (desconecte la toma de senal y los relés) y puse la carga directo desde el amp...al encenderlo pasa directo DC. al parlante de una y la lampara se enciende a pleno, ahora si lo enciendo sin carga (parlante desconectado) la lampara hace el pico de iluminación y queda apenas iluminada (lo normal) luego le conecto el parlante y suena bien por supuesto si lo llevo al máximo vuelve el problema...

PD: fogonazo tengo leído ese EXCELENTE post


----------



## pandacba

Proba sin la lámpara, estas poniendo en serie una lámpara de 40W y el ampli entrega tres veces esa potencia, pero mientras este la lámpara puesta te ocasionara problemas, para darte una idea de lo que te digo, mide en CA la entrada del transformador cuando hace las pruebas y cuando ocurre el problema fijate que tensión le llega, si no haces eso no entenderas lo que te digo.
otra forma de verlo, es si coloco dos lámparas de 40W en serie, la última recibira la mitad de la tensión y también se iluminara la mitad, ahora si pones una de 40W en serie con una de 120W, cual prende más? es simplemente la ley del ohm


----------



## trapiche

Pandacba:

Tengo otro amp mono mas viejo (mismo circuito) y no hace nada de esto que comento (no tiene protecciones).
Al viejo cuando le pongo la lampara y el parlante esta conectado al encenderlo hace el simpático "plop" con lampara al max. luego la luz se hace suave y el amp. es silencioso ...si lo llevo al mango simplemente distorsiona horrible pero no deja pasar DC al parlante (la luz al max.)...
nota: esta amp es mono y tiene una fuente con 33-0-33 mas chica)
el otro al encenderlo CON CARGA directamente deja pasar DC al parlante, cualquiera de los dos (juntos o un por vez).
No se si me explico porque tengo dudas de mandarle directo.....


----------



## Fuegomp3

Proba con lampara mas grande.

Igual, te comento una experiencia que tuve con una placa RCA, me hacia algo similar, si le daba volumen se prendia la lampara y quedaba encendida por mas que baje el volumen, apagaba, volvia a encender y parecia todo bien... hasta que subia un poco el volumen. Lo probe sin lampara, y en menos de 4 nanosegundos humo y fuegos artificiales  

Parece que la causa eran los dos 2n3055 falsetes que me vendieron.


----------



## trapiche

fuegomp3:

gracias por la ayuda, probé con unos 2SC2625, que saque de una fuente de pc...y pasa igual solo que creo que suena mejor!!! pero la falla esta igual... pienso que mis 2n3055 zafan bien....
lo que si note es que la lampara con estos transistores se enciende mas aun...puede que sea solo mi impresión. 
Ideas?


----------



## Fogonazo

trapiche dijo:


> fuegomp3:
> 
> gracias por la ayuda, probé con unos 2SC2625, que saque de una fuente de pc...y pasa igual solo que creo que suena mejor!!! pero la falla esta igual... pienso que mis 2n3055 zafan bien....
> lo que si note es que la lampara con estos transistores se enciende mas aun...puede que sea solo mi impresión.
> Ideas?


¿ Probaste con una lámpara de mayor potencia ? 


Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . Habría que probarlo con una lámpara de mayor potencia y si no aparecen inconvenientes, ponerlo directo.


Con la lámpara serie conectada *NO* se puede obtener potencia, a lo sumo un par de Watts


----------



## trapiche

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Probaste con una lámpara de mayor potencia ?



si con una de 100W, exactamente el mismo resultado: con la carga conectada directamente pasa DC al parlante.... 
Y sino esta la carga puesta (conectada luego del arranque) cerca del máximo volumen el amp. deja pasar DC directo al parlante...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dc positivo o negativo ?


----------



## trapiche

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dc positivo o negativo ?



Negativo Dosmetros...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummmm , el capacitor de 22 uF x 50 V del Biass debería ser no polarizado , deberías ponerle dos de 47 uF en serie (los dos positivos unidos al medio) , en teoría ese capacitor trabajaría a 0 V*dc* solo atravesado por alterna de la señal , pero aparecen 100 mV negativos , el capacitor comienza a tener pérdidas , realimente DC y se va todo a los caños 

Además probá de intercambiar los dos transistores de par diferencial.

Después veremos de agregarle un díodo mas al Biass 

Saludos !


----------



## trapiche

no tengo a mano caps. para probar pero lo que hice fue poner allí un 100uf/50V (sigue igual). Hice esto porque mi viejo RCA audison (o algo así) tiene allí ese cap. de 100uf pero por 16 V POLARIZADO y funciona perfecto, y tiene batallas!
Lo que si he notado es que con un carga resistiva (resistencias de 7 o mas W) aprox. en 50 ohm el amp. logra arrancar...menos de eso ya se desboca...Pero... si el amp. arranca sin carga y si lo apago y enciendo mas o menos dentro de un par de minutos ya CON la carga (hasta 8 ohms probé) se comporta normal....si dejo pasar unos 5 minutos vuelve a fallar como siempre...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

trapiche dijo:


> no tengo a mano caps. para probar pero lo que hice fue poner allí un 100uf/50V (sigue igual). Hice esto porque mi viejo RCA audison (o algo así) tiene allí ese cap. de 100uf pero por 16 V POLARIZADO y funciona perfecto, y tiene batallas!
> Lo que si he notado es que con un carga resistiva (resistencias de 7 o mas W) aprox. en 50 ohm el amp. logra arrancar...menos de eso ya se desboca...Pero... si el amp. arranca sin carga y si lo apago y enciendo mas o menos dentro de un par de minutos ya CON la carga (hasta 8 ohms probé) se comporta normal....si dejo pasar unos 5 minutos vuelve a fallar como siempre...


Esto ya vá muuuuuy largo.
El comportamiento de ese amplificador es completamente ilógico, así que a mi juicio, o hay algo muy mal diseñado/conectado, o tenes uno o más componentes falsos, o el amplificador entra en oscilación bajo ciertas condiciones de carga... o una mezcla de las anteriores.


----------



## Fogonazo

A modo de prueba levanta una de las patas de los diodos (Ambos) de la protección contra cortocircuito y prueba.
¿ Verificaste que el zenner de 3,3V posea la orientación correcta ?
¿ Conectaste el negativo de parlante directo a la fuente de alimentación como en el esquema ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> A modo de prueba levanta una de las patas de los diodos (Ambos) de la protección contra cortocircuito y prueba.


Yo sería más drástico.


Quitaría por completo la protección anti-corto.
Bajaría la ganancia del amplificador a algo razonable (según el esquema tiene 220  ). La llevaría a mas o menos 50 (≈33dB)
Me conseguiría un osciloscopio para ver que corno pasa a la salida y así dejar de adivinar.
.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . [*]Bajaría la ganancia del amplificador a algo razonable (según el esquema tiene 220  ). La llevaría a mas o menos 50 (≈33dB)


No había notado ese detalle 


> [*]Me conseguiría un osciloscopio para ver que corno pasa a la salida y así dejar de adivinar. .


Pero así se acaba la diversión


----------



## trapiche

> Dr. Zoidberg: Esto ya vá muuuuuy largo.


si, ya estoy cansándome, primero la estaba pasando bien pero luego se volvió una tortura...


> o tenes uno o más componentes falsos


sospecho de los tip's: son los que compre en la casa de repuestos,  y los tiene los dos canales de este amp. (ambos hace exactamente lo mismo a diferencia de la vieja placa RCA) 
voy a desarmar el RCA para sacar sus tips y ver si pruebo, esto es algo que no me gusta porque esta completamente funcional y si funcionara todavía necesito mas tips para el segundo canal (mas reponer los del RCA) y por la zona donde vivo me va ser difícil conseguir otros para probar.


> A modo de prueba levanta una de las patas de los diodos (Ambos) de la protección contra cortocircuito y prueba.
> ¿ Verificaste que el zenner de 3,3V posea la orientación correcta ?
> ¿ Conectaste el negativo de parlante directo a la fuente de alimentación como en el esquema ?


el zener esta ok, el parlante va a la placa de alimentación-protección que tiene los reles.
ahora pruebo eso que me decís y te comento...



> Quitaría por completo la protección anti-corto.
> Bajaría la ganancia del amplificador a algo razonable (según el esquema tiene 220 ). La llevaría a mas o menos 50 (≈33dB)


pero el RCA funciona perfecto así como esta, lo que si note es que tiene las resistencias de 68 en vez de las 2 de 56 que dice el esquema (?) (además del cap de 100uf/16v y un electrolítico ordinario y espantoso en al entrada de 4,7u/16v yo tengo un cap de 22u/50v y un tantalio en la entrada y las de 56....)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

trapiche dijo:


> sospecho de los tip's: son los que compre en la casa de repuestos,  y  los tiene los dos canales de este amp. (ambos hace exactamente lo mismo a  diferencia de la vieja placa RCA)
> voy a desarmar el RCA para sacar sus tips y ver si pruebo, esto es algo  que no me gusta porque esta completamente funcional y si funcionara  todavía necesito mas tips para el segundo canal (mas reponer los del  RCA) y por la zona donde vivo me va ser difícil conseguir otros para  probar.


No desarmés la RCA, por que si palma un transistor en la prueba te quedás sin ninguna referencia. Además, no usés los TIPxx por que TODOS vienen falsos. Mejor comprá los BD139/140 y reemplazalos por esos...normalmente vienen buenos.



trapiche dijo:


> pero el RCA funciona perfecto así como esta, lo que si note es que tiene las resistencias de 68 en vez de las 2 de 56 que dice el esquema (?) (además del cap de 100uf/16v y un electrolítico ordinario y espantoso en al entrada de 4,7u/16v yo tengo un cap de 22u/50v y un tantalio en la entrada y las de 56....)


Si, pero el que tiene problemas NO ES el RCA!!!, así que no importa si anda o no anda, vos tenes que ver las placas que fallan, ya que tienen componentes diferentes!!
El problema de la ganancia es que va a distorsionar/recortar con una señal de entrada de apenas 350mV, mientras que una entrada normal para llevar ese ampli al mango debería ser del orden de 1 volt o un poco mas.

Y quitá toda la protección anti-corto... puede estar j0diend0. Una vez que funque el ampli, veremos de instalarla y ajustarla como corresponde.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los BD son mejores , tanto no los falsifican , *pero van invertidos* !


----------



## trapiche

Probé sacando los diodos de la protección y luego casi todo y lo mismo, luego saque los tip de la rama positiva y lo mismo, saque los de la negativa y se detuvo, los cambie por bd y cuando puse el npn (un bd 139) volvió el asunto, le saque la R47k de la base y dejo de fallar...
voy a probar de sacar los diodos (eran todos nuevo 1n4007)...

Edit:
estaba mirando otros esquemas como este:






y tiene una nota que dice: "Para mejorar el rendimiento y evitar oscilaciones, conectar un capacitor de 10nf en paralelo con R4"

y también note que en mi RCA tiene un 47k pero abajo dice 100k
probe estas opciones pero sigo igual, solo arranca cuando saco la R4 esa.... (la 47k del esquema ares en la base del npn de la rama negativa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

trapiche dijo:


> Probé sacando los diodos de la protección y luego casi todo y lo mismo, luego saque los tip de la rama positiva y lo mismo, saque los de la negativa y se detuvo, los cambie por bd y cuando puse el npn (un bd 139) volvió el asunto, le saque la R47k de la base y dejo de fallar...
> ...
> y también note que en mi RCA tiene un 47k pero abajo dice 100k
> probe estas opciones pero sigo igual, solo arranca cuando saco la R4 esa.... (la 47k del esquema ares en la base del npn de la rama negativa



Pero si sacás esa resistencia el ampli no debe funcionar a menos que esté en corto el TIP31 que tiene los dos diodos en la base.
A juzgar por lo que decís, tenés algún problema en la fuente de corriente constante donde está ese TIP31 (ahí pusiste el BD139??)... que es una fuente de 12 mA (mas o menos por ahí...) y lo que me parece es que al TIP no le alcanza la ganancia con esa resistencia de 47K. Yo pondría una de menor valor... tipo 22K o 15K, pero que sea de 1 watt para que no eche humo. Y antes verificá ese par de diodos para ver cual es la caída de tensión directa que tienen.
TODO ESTO SIN PONER EL CIRCUITO DE PROTECCIÓN!!!

El proximo paso es cambiar esa fuente de corriente por algo mas "sano"... como un par de resistencias. Fijate en la imagen que te paso, pero eso es para después:


----------



## Fogonazo

trapiche dijo:


> Probé sacando los diodos de la protección y luego casi todo y lo mismo, luego saque los tip de la rama positiva y lo mismo, saque los de la negativa y se detuvo, los cambie por bd y cuando puse el npn (un bd 139) volvió el asunto, le saque la R47k de la base y dejo de fallar. . . . . .



No veo ninguna resistencia de 47KΩ 

¿ Será que están escribiendo sobre *R4* ?


----------



## trapiche

Para que hablemos de lo mismo este es mi esquema:







> Pero si sacás esa resistencia el ampli no debe funcionar a menos que esté en corto el TIP31 que tiene los dos diodos en la base.



por "funcionar" me refiero que arranca normal, sin quedar desbocado (al tener la carga).


> TIP31 (ahí pusiste el BD139??)


tengo BD en Q2(139) y Q4 (140)



> o pondría una de menor valor... tipo 22K o 15K


había probado con hasta 22k y nada 




> No veo ninguna resistencia de 47KΩ


R4 de mi esquema.

Ahora estoy viendo el tema de los diodos. Ya comento
mil gracias a todos por el soporte


----------



## Fogonazo

R4 puede ser de *casi* cualquier valor, ya que lo que define la fuente de corriente constante es el TIP31C, los 2 diodos 1N4007 y la resistencia R10.
Si es un valor muy bajo va a calentar
Si es un valor excesivamente alto (> 120K) puede que no entregue suficiente corriente como para polarizar la fuente de corriente constante, depende de la ganancia del TIP31

Prueba levantar una de las patas de R5


----------



## trapiche

> Prueba levantar una de las patas de R5


igual, la misma cosa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

trapiche dijo:


> por "funcionar" me refiero que arranca normal, sin quedar desbocado (al tener la carga).


Ok. NO funciona, como era de esperarse.



trapiche dijo:


> había probado con hasta 22k y nada


 

Mirá... sigo insistiendo que tenés un problema con algún transistor, probablemente un TIP o un 2N3055 o algún otro componente o pista del PCB que está mal. Tendríamos que abrir el lazo de realimentación y hacer pruebas a lazo abierto para comparar con el RCA que funciona y tratar de encontrar las diferencias, pero es más fácil tratar de conseguir un osciloscopio y ver que pasa a la salida.
Otra cosa no se me ocurre, por que es un comportamiento muuuuy raro...

*PD: El PCB es comercial o lo has hecho vos???*


----------



## trapiche

Medi las tensiones en los transistores del viejo RCA y el problemático, es prácticamente lo mismo! (medí con la misma fuente, SIN carga y con lampara)...
en mi desconcierto levante algunas partes mas de la placa...
saque: D2 D4 D5 D9 C5 C6 C7 R3 R9 Q3 Q1 y tengo el mismo problema con la carga..
Si saco R4 o R10 no pasa.
medí los transistores y están bien los tres Q2 Q5 Q10  (prueba clásica con tester analógico) 
estoy probando con BD y tips y esta igual...revise la placa (la arme yo) y no veo nada mal
creo que lo único que queda es que el esquema en que me base esta mal.... 
(la placa la hice con la función de nodos del pcbexpress y esta ok -hasta donde pude comprabar las 500 veces-, además la revise con el esquema en directo)
lo que voy hacer (si me da la energía) es hacer la lista de nodos para sacar el esquema del RCA que me anda, quizás tenga alguna diferencia ....mas no se que hacer (no tengo osciloscopio)

PD:Estoy viendo que el Tip31c tiene una ganancia max. de 50 los tip's y bd's que tengo estan arriba de 140...podría tener que ver??


----------



## trapiche

Bueno lo ultimo que pienso que es la placa...no lo se, quizás algo este muy cerca y el amp se desbanda en alto volumen o en encendido con carga...
dejo la placa por si alguien ve algo, estaré eternamente agradecido..


----------



## trapiche

Bueno les comento el estado del proyecto:
como comente en el primer post, tengo un RCA viejo, que andaba perfecto, y para sacarme la duda le hice el pasaje del los transistores a un canal del nuevo, el resultado: igual! se desbanda al arrancar con carga (sin carga arranca perfecto y suena bien) obviamente la teoría de los transis falsos quedo descartada, un poco ya por cansancio decidí poner los transis nuevos al viejo RCA (quedaron afuera por el cambio),arranco bastante bien en las dos condiciones (sin y con carga). Me decidí a meter ese viejo ampli con la fuente nueva y la protección de parlantes en un lindo gabinete que tenia pensado para el nuevo amp.
Monte todo y para mi sorpresa la vieja placa RCA con la lampara de 40W NO ARRANCO!, se me dio por probar con una lampara de 100W y si logro arrancar pero haciendo dos veces la luz fuerte...luego decidí probar directo a los 220v....todo iba perfecto, sonaba bien decidí darle un buen volumen y pumm la protección (que anda excelente) saco los parlantes y un fusible de la rama negativa salto (la rama que sospecho tiene problemas)...
*Gente piensan que un montaje como se ve en estas fotos puede provocar todo los problemas que tuve?? la fuente y el amp están verticales con el lado del cobre así en interior a poco menos de 1 cm de distancia??*


----------



## trapiche

Bueno gente les comento que ya esta funcionando bástate bien, el problema parecía ser que con las lamparas en algunos casos el amp. no logra arrancar del todo, caí en cuenta de ello cuando el viejo que "si funcionaba" una vez, tampoco lo logro hacer; así que lo probé directo y si logra arrancar sin desbandarse (con carga y la pelota) así que esta andando bien. 
Pero tengo aun dos problemas: la distorsión por cruce es bastante notoria (sobre todo alrededor de los 200hz. a bajo volumen), las corrientes de reposo me dan casi iguales en los tres amps. (el viejo también suena así de feo a bajo volumen) prácticamente tengo la misma caída de tensión en las R de 0.33 en los 3 amps, de una lado 0mV y del otro entre 0.3 a 1mV (según el amp) ... pero aquí no tengo como ajustar el bias, este amp es así?
el segundo problema es mas _jorobado_ de cara al uso: el segundo canal (el numero 2 para mi) cuando un pasaje suena fuerte (a un buen volumen) suena a roto (una fritanga!! ) y distorsionado (solo en ese instante) casi todo agudo, el canal 1 no lo hace. Que podría estar pasando?


----------



## Fogonazo

trapiche dijo:


> Bueno gente les comento que ya esta funcionando bástate bien, el problema parecía ser que con las lamparas en algunos casos el amp. no logra arrancar del todo,


Cosa que sugerí hace 2 semanas.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es perfectamente normal.
> Al exigir al amplificador este consume mas, provoca mayor iluminación de la lámpara, mayor caída de tensión sobre la misma disminuyendo la tensión eficaz de alimentación al amplificador.
> Llega un punto que este deja de operar debido a la baja tensión, desaparece el consumo, la lámpara disminuye de intensidad, la tensión aumenta y el amplificador vuelve a funcionar.
> Habría que probarlo con una lámpara de mayor potencia y si no aparecen inconvenientes, ponerlo directo. . . .





> caí en cuenta de ello cuando el viejo que "si funcionaba" una vez, tampoco lo logro hacer; así que lo probé directo y si logra arrancar sin desbandarse (con carga y la pelota) así que esta andando bien.
> Pero tengo aun dos problemas: la distorsión por cruce es bastante notoria (sobre todo alrededor de los 200hz. a bajo volumen),


¿ Como llegaste a que es _*"Distorsión por cruce"*_ ? 


> las corrientes de reposo me dan casi iguales en los tres amps. (el viejo también suena así de feo a bajo volumen) prácticamente tengo la misma caída de tensión en las R de 0.33 en los 3 amps, de una lado 0mV y del otro entre 0.3 a 1mV (según el amp) ... pero aquí no tengo como ajustar el bias, este amp es así?


¿ Estas midiendo sin parlante conectado. ?


> el segundo problema es mas _jorobado_ de cara al uso: el segundo canal (el numero 2 para mi) cuando un pasaje suena fuerte (a un buen volumen) suena a roto (una fritanga!! ) y distorsionado (solo en ese instante) casi todo agudo, el canal 1 no lo hace. Que podría estar pasando?


¿ Recorte ?
¿ Falta de filtrado en la fuente ?
¿ Transformador chico ?

*No* es muy significativo que aparezca en un solo canal.

Mide la tensión de la fuente y verifica si no hay caída en los pasajes de música mas exigentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá de agregarle un díodo 1N4007  mas al Biass , no debe superar los 15mV en R14 y R15 , o 30 mV midiendo las dos juntas.

El que a alto volumen suena mal probá de levantarle una pata a las resistencias de 56 Ohms , podria ser un desajuste en la protección


----------



## trapiche

> Fogonazo: Cosa que sugerí hace 2 semanas.
> Habría que probarlo con una lámpara de mayor potencia y si no aparecen inconvenientes, ponerlo directo. . . .


Si gracias Fogonazo, el tema es que con la de 100W tampoco caminaba y daba cierto miedo de matar los 2n3055 (algunos de los que tengo casi de colección)



> ¿ Como llegaste a que es "Distorsión por cruce" ?



a oreja y por descripciones que leí (por supuesto podría estar equivocado). Despacio suena como que se entrecorta el sonido (y bastante distorsionado) todo esto se nota a bajo volumen y con sonidos simples (seno), además considerado mi bias, pensé que era eso...



> ¿ Estas midiendo sin parlante conectado. ?


si 



> ¿ Recorte ?
> ¿ Falta de filtrado en la fuente ?
> ¿ Transformador chico ?
> 
> No es muy significativo que aparezca en un solo canal.


no suena a recorte, la fuente funciona perfecto casi todo el tiempo en 49V (con pasajes fuertes) el trafo es de 36+36 7A, tengo 6 caps de 4700 para las dos ramas...suena como a fritura!! jajaj en serio.



> Probá de agregarle un díodo 1N4007 mas al Biass , no debe superar los 15mV en R14 y R15 , o 30 mV midiendo las dos juntas.


gracias DOSMETROS voy a probar eso, yo esperaba unos 10mV, pero estoy asi! gracias luego te comento



> El que a alto volumen suena mal probá de levantarle una pata a las resistencias de 56 Ohms , podria ser un desajuste en la protección


ooojjjoo!! tras las mil y una vueltas por el problema del arranque recién note que le había dejado en el canal que anda bien los resistores de 68ohms (como el viejo RCA) y el bastardo en 56 (como dice el esquema) creo que por alli viene los tiros (además el cap C2 22uf en el bueno 100uf bastardo...
igualo eso y te comento mil gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Sin parlante conectado las caídas de tensión sobre las resistencias de emisor deberían ser iguales.

Si estás detectando con el oidómetro un entrecorte de sonido, *NO* es debido a distorsión por cruce.
Para mi, sin un osciloscopio o instrumental mas serio me resulta casi imposible detectar esa distorsión a oído.


----------



## trapiche

> Sin parlante conectado las caídas de tensión sobre las resistencias de emisor deberían ser iguales.


no son exactamente iguales pero son bastantes entre 0mV y 1mV 



> Si estás detectando con el oidómetro un entrecorte de sonido, NO es debido a distorsión por cruce


entonces Fogonazo que piensas que podría ser?? (le pusiste una carga de suspenso!)



> Probá de agregarle un díodo 1N4007 mas al Biass


probé y volaron los 2n3055! (snif) tan desconfiado estuve esta semanas pero hoy me mande directo y detono...
Estaba pensando poner una resistencia de 10ohms en serie con los diodos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

trapiche dijo:


> no son exactamente iguales pero son bastantes entre 0mV y 1mV
> 
> 
> entonces Fogonazo que piensas que podría ser?? (le pusiste una carga de suspenso!)
> 
> 
> probé y volaron los 2n3055! (snif) tan desconfiado estuve esta semanas pero hoy me mande directo y detono...
> Estaba pensando poner una resistencia de 10ohms en serie con los diodos.


Hola a todos , quizaz los transistores 2n3055 son Truxos Chinos , cosa desafortunadamente muuuuy comum por los dias de hoy    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## trapiche

> quizaz los transistores 2n3055 son Truxos Chinos


yo los daba por buenos (los tengo de hace mucho tiempo)....quizas.

dejo una captura de 2 ondas seno de 200hz y otra un poco mas alta, a modo de "oscilograma" para ver si sirve de ayuda...











> l que a alto volumen suena mal probá de levantarle una pata a las resistencias de 56 Ohms , podria ser un desajuste en la protección


ya cambie las R de 56 por 68 en el protector sigue haciendo el ruido pero ya es mas alto el limite para que aparezca...


----------



## aknaton

leop4 dijo:


> por si no lo vieron este es el mio YouTube - Projecto Ampli 100W Terminado hace ya rato que lo suvi en fotos de amplificador echos en casa pero aca no lo suvi nunca, hace ya como un año lo hice y todavia se la banca sin disipadores en los tip en este momento tiene dos de 18 en mi piezita que en cualquier momento se biene todo abajo jajaja los parlantes son estos :



*T*engo la misma armada, pero lo que es la fuente donde va conectado el tra*ns*fo*rmador* de +/- 36 a 6 *A*mp lleva dos capacitores de poliester u1 k 250, dos capacitores de 10mil uf x 50v, 4 diodos 6A20 para alimentar a dos placas *A*ries a3521, que son las mismas que ten*é*s*,* hasta donde logro apreciar. la fuente sim*é*trica o puente re*c*tificador que le hiciste le va a la m*í*a? podr*í*as pasarme el diagrama y los componentes que llevan?


----------



## pandacba

Dante3530 es posible que no te conteste hace más de 6 años que no ingresa al foro


----------



## aknaton

pandacba dijo:


> Dante3530 es posible que no te conteste hace más de 6 años que no ingresa al foro


ante mi desesperación, cometí un error, gracias por hacérmelo ver.


----------



## shevchenko

Yo armé ese por ahí podes reusar algo...Bueno no sube el pdf...
Buscalos aquí en el buscador :
Aries RCA
Amplificador Musikman 130w


Saludos.


----------



## Maxii

Hola alguien tendria el diagrama de la fuente!!! Me esta surgiendo un problema tengo un tranformador de 36/36v. Que me esta tirando 90v y 46. Y me esta quemando el trip 32


----------



## pandacba

La fuente es partida es decir +-50V, tal vez tenes la fuente mal conectada
Hmmmm esa placa esta muy desprolija, T1 y T2 que pusiste? estan apareados?
Los exitadores necesitan una pequña L de aluminio
Los TIP32 y TIP31 deben ser TIP31C y TIP32C, si no tienen letra  se queman de una 

Sin letra soportan 40V, letra "A" soportan 60V, letra "B" soportan 80V, letra "C" soportan 100W y los letra "D"120V
T1 y T2 deben estar apareados al 10% también los excitadores deben estar apareados


----------



## aknaton

Maxii dijo:


> Hola alguien tendria el diagrama de la fuente!!! Me esta surgiendo un problema tengo un tranformador de 36/36v. Que me esta tirando 90v y 46. Y me esta quemando el trip 32


tengo la misma y un problema similar, solo que los capacitores son los que se me estropean, y la diferencia tambien, es que son dos placas en estéreo, y necesito la fuente correcta, tambien esta con un transformador de 36+36


----------



## pandacba

No se pueden ahogar en un vaso de agua, es muy pero muy simple un transformador y dos capacitores nada más
El equipo necesita tensión negativa y positiva de 50Vcc, es decir una fuente partida(transformador con tap central)
El tranformador 35-0-35 de al menos 6A para stereo, yo prefiero hacer una fuente para cada canal.
Yo he utilizado en su momento capacitores de 5000uF V 50V, pero recomiendo mínimo 70V máx 100V
para los diodos puente de al menos 25A

Esto sería, habria que agregar unos capactores de 100n en ambas ramas y fusibles


----------



## aknaton

yo estaba por hacer lo que dices pero tenia serias dudas


pandacba dijo:


> No se pueden ahogar en un vaso de agua, es muy pero muy simple un transformador y dos capacitores nada más
> El equipo necesita tensión negativa y positiva de 50Vcc, es decir una fuente partida(transformador con tap central)
> El tranformador 35-0-35 de al menos 6A para stereo, yo prefiero hacer una fuente para cada canal.
> Yo he utilizado en su momento capacitores de 5000uF V 50V, pero recomiendo mínimo 70V máx 100V
> para los diodos puente de al menos 25A
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166458
> Esto sería, habria que agregar unos capactores de 100n en ambas ramas y fusibles


yo estaba por hacer lo que decís pero tenia serias dudas, tengo 4 cap de 4700 x 63v mas 8 diodos 6a10 para el transformador de 36+36, haría dos de estos pero el diseño para la placa es lo que necesitaba, todavía no se interpretar un esquema de símbolos para plasmarlo en una baquelita, esta bien los componentes que tengo para hacer dos de estas?


----------



## pandacba

Si, perfecto!


----------



## aknaton

cual de estos dos pcb tendría que hacer? yo apunto al mas grande, uno por cada placa o con el mas chico me basta para los capacitores de 4700 x 63v y diodos 6A10


----------



## pandacba

Compra los capacitores primero y fijate en cual entre mejor, si no es mala idea una para cada ampli
En las casas de electrónica suelen vender placas para fuentes partidas, pregunta y seguro que conseguis una placa echa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aknaton dijo:


> yo estaba por hacer lo que decís pero tenia serias dudas, tengo 4 cap de 4700 x 63v mas 8 diodos 6a10 para el transformador de 36+36, haría dos de estos pero el diseño para la placa es lo que necesitaba, todavía no se interpretar un esquema de símbolos para plasmarlo en una baquelita, esta bien los componentes que tengo para hacer dos de estas?


Lo más simple es que compres 2 puentes rectificadores de 8 o 10 Amp x 200V o más, mas o menos como estos (y no son nada costosos):







y no necesitás PCB para armar la fuente. Con que cablees con alambre suficientemente grueso este puente y los dos capacitores estás listo. Este puente lo sujetás al gabinete con un tornillo para que disipe el calor. Es mejor de esta forma por que podés usar cables bastante gruesos y eso ayuda a bajar la resistencia parásita, que en las pistas de un PCB y con las corrientes involucradas en esta aplicación pueden molestar bastante. *Acá tenes mas info sobre eso* y un circuito de fuente ya listo para armar.


----------



## aknaton

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo más simple es que compres 2 puentes rectificadores de 8 o 10 Amp x 200V o más, mas o menos como estos (y no son nada costosos):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y no necesitás PCB para armar la fuente. Con que cablees con alambre suficientemente grueso este puente y los dos capacitores estás listo. Este puente lo sujetás al gabinete con un tornillo para que disipe el calor. Es mejor de esta forma por que podés usar cables bastante gruesos y eso ayuda a bajar la resistencia parásita, que en las pistas de un PCB y con las corrientes involucradas en esta aplicación pueden molestar bastante. *Acá tenes mas info sobre eso* y un circuito de fuente ya listo para armar.


gracias por la información me la estoy leyendo, aprendo aprendo aprendo!


----------



## pandacba

Sería preferible dos placas que tengan fusible, que ventaja tiene? que no se afectan una a la otra, y si le pasa algo a alguna no le pasa a la otra, en la misma placa para cada canal se pueden incluir los fusibles.
Ya te muestro un par de placas que te podrían servir  pero estos son más prácticos hasta para realizar el impreso


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los capacitores podés pegarlos boca arriba al chasis, con silicona , poliuretano o cemento de contacto y cablearlos . . .


----------



## aknaton

la idea es que quede todo ordenador y con buena terminación profesional, por eso quiero imprimir el circuito en una baquelita mas prolijo mas profesional mas lindo a la vista y lo podes dar la mejor ubicación dentro del gabinete

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 30, 2018

me confundí, la idea era que me digan que placa de estas hago, pero me olvide de algo importante, cual es el consumo de una sola placa de potencia, el pcb es un aries rca a3521 130w, la placa para la fuente la chica es hasta 2 amperios y la mas grande es hasta 7 amperios, si no recuerdo mal la fuente que tengo creo que es de 12 o 6 creo que mas amperios no recuerdo bien pero menos de 6 no es


----------



## poseidon84

para la aries A3521 el de trafo debe ser de (36+36V)/ 3A version mono y
6A  stereo  diodos de 6A y 2 capacitores de 4700uF 63V


----------



## chifu

pandacba dijo:


> Ya encontre el el esquema original que fue un esquema presentado por fapesa de 50W  de alta calidad, de alli fue llevado hasta los 100W y artekit vendía un modulo que era el M180 que entregaba 180W y llevaba 4 transistores en la salida ese esquema yo lo publique
> El modelo original era con transistores darlington complementarios


Tendras el esquema del Artekit M180 con 4 transistores de salida , o indicame adonde lo publicaste asi lo busco , desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba

No recuerdo, cuando fue que lo publique ni en que hilo lo hice.
Basicamente es el mimo que publico plaquetodo de 100W alta calidad, si mal no recuero era el 100-72


----------



## pandacba

Me corrijo El plaquetodo era la 100-76 amplificador de 100W


----------



## chifu

Este seria el amplificador , lo quiero emprolijar y acomodarle la fuente  , tiene dos condensadores de 4700/50v y la fuente con los condensadores da 49.5v ( que margen tienen los electroliticos ?  , esta muy al limite )  queria el circuito para ver si esta bien regulada la corriente de reposo ( dicho sea de paso , no se de cuanto tiene que ser ni donde tomarla ) lo que si pude regular fue el offset a 3mv mas o menos , creo que la placa dice Artekit 833 pero en internet no hay nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me imagino que regulaste el Offset con el preset de 100 Ohms que está junto con el par diferencial , entonces el otro regula corriente de reposo.

Desconectá la entrada del amplificador al pre y ponela a masa , dejá que el amplificador caliente una media hora , entonces medí cuantos miliVolt tenés en las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida.

Con su valor en Ohms y considerando 50 mA , por ley de Ohm lo calculás de antemano.

Si las resistencias están en serie podés mejor medirlas juntas considerando el doble de lo calculado.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Las resistencias de emisor por lo que se ve estan en la placa en los disipadores en la parte interna.
Esos BD en lugar de los BC en lo que debe ser el circuito de protección no me gusta mucho


----------



## DOSMETROS

La quemazón de segunda foto al medio derecha abajo no guta . . .


----------



## chifu

cuando lo compre estaba como en las fotos , funciona , pero esta muy desprolijo ,  pero por $1500 no me puedo andar quejando mucho, estoy pensando en hacer las plaquetas nuevas pero tengo que conseguir el circuito o lo voy a tener que levantar


----------



## pandacba

Si podes poner fotos por ambos lado de la placa que sean lo más nitidas posible


----------



## chifu

Bueno aca saque las fotos como mejor pude , voy a ver si me pongo con el sprin layout y lo levanto


----------



## indemornin

Si me permiten , hago un aporte: Poseo unas placas que en su momento Artekit las comercializaba como 400watts RMS sobre 8ohms con fuente de 75+75Vcc, adjunto fotos, llevaban 8 transistores de salida Buy69. Por lo que veo es la misma placa en cuestión. No es mas que el mítico circuito RCA UAP-02 , sólo posee un preset de 100ohms para compensar diferencias entre el par diferencial, cosa que anule porque no marcaba diferencias, el 2do preset en serie con el par de diodos del bias corrije la corriente de reposo. En resumen reitero, no mas que el mismo CIRCUITO RCA, cualquier duda aquí alguien con mucha experiencia en eso. Saludos cordiales a los genios del foro que admiro tanto, espero no me borren el comentario y no haber cometido alguna infracción.


----------



## chifu

Muchas gracias  , igual voy a tratar de levantar el que tengo , me tienen intrigado las dos bobinas , si podrias subir el circuito que tenes hecho a mano alzada me harias un favor , asi comparo


----------



## indemornin

En realidad el circuito a mano alzada que subi era el original artekit de 400watts , supongo similar al tuyo. No crean que esta gente hacia las cosas muy bien, es más mi módulo vino de fábrica con la etapa de entrada diferencial usando TIP32 !!! osea le metían lo que tenín a mano, cuando en realidad ahi van transistores de baja señal y alta ganancia, en mi caso opte por los 2N5401, además de varias modificaciones que habría que hacerle, en definitiva lo mejor es que termine siendo un circuito similar a la RCA UAP-02 , esa es la configuración correcta. Las bobinas de artekit no estaban bien realizadas para nada y mal cumplian su función según venian conectadas, la realidad es que única bobina útil es la que va en serie con la salida del parlante que junto con una resistencia y un capacitor en serie forman si no me equivoco la red de zobel. Artekit ponía bobinas donde en realidad iban resistencias de muy bajo valor , como para ahorrarse unos pesos.Eso sí, las resistencias que se ven montadas sobre los disipadores son de alambre de resistencia nicrom formando una simple resistor de unos 0,22ohms que son los que van en el emisor de cada transistor de potencia.
Agrego: para aclarar la intriga de las bobinas te indico: La de alambre mas grueso que esta mas al borde de la placa es la que va a salida de parlante , va en serie con el mismo, pertenece a lo que es la red de zobel, para evitar oscilaciones a muy alta frecuencia, esa esta bien. La otra bobina de alambre mas fino pretende ser una resistencia de bajo valor de unos 0,12ohms cuya función es provocar una leve caida de tension ante cortocircuitos en la salida de parlante, esa tensión dispararia uno de los transistores de protección tipo "current limiter" para que la placa no se queme. Aclaro en vez de esa bobina debería haber puesto una resistencia de 0,12ohms x 5watts para ser preciso. Los transistores de protección son los dos grisesitos tipo BD que se ven en el centro de la placa, uno es npn y otro pnp. Uno proteje a la rama positiva y otro a la rama negativa. Por último esos transistores deberían ser de otro tipo como por ejemplo 2N5401 y 2N5551, porque los BD son de mediana potencia y no tan alta ganancia lo que dudo que protejan demasiado al sistema , osea se repite la experiencia que Artekit ponía cualquier cosa , anda, pero ....el osciloscopio no indica lo mismo en condiciones de compromiso.


----------



## pandacba

Si lo puedes subir sería interesante para comparar y cotejar los disitintos esquemas, siermpre es un aporte que enriquece el foro
Te comento algo que tal vez no sepas, en los años que artekit realizo esas placa los 2N5401/2N5551 no eran fácilmente consegibles ni siquiera los MPSA42 y similares, por eso se echaba mano a lo que había
Los BC556/78/9 no eran de mucha tensión al igual que sus pares BC546/7/8/9
Lo importante es que fueron parte de la historia Argentina de cuando todo se hacia en este país.
Otro error es creer que ponian bobinas donde ivan resistencias, eran bobinas de alambre debido que las similares solo habia hasta 5W y las otras eran demasiado grandes y no tenian terminales soldables, entonces se recurria a ese tipo de resistencias.
La bobina en serie con el parlante no es una red Zorbel las redes Zorbel van en paralelo con la carga no en serie.

Por eso es interesante que pongas el esquema le sevira a muchos que tengan el mismo amplificador


----------



## chifu

en eso estoy , y lo que dice del osciloscopio es cierto , con onda senoidal tiene un poco de distorcin de cruce  , luego subire alguna foto


----------



## pandacba

Si hay distorción de cruce tenes que aumentar el bias hasta que desaparezca


----------



## chifu

Bueno aca esta el circuito y el pcb transparente , habria que modificarlo para que los drivers entren derechos , en la plaqueta hay variacion de los valores que realmente estan colocados ( digo para que se entienda que en la serigrafia de la plaqueta hay valores que varian en relacion a los que estan puestos, y algunos ni siquiera estan ) .
Hablando del Bias , en el circuito que subio 
*indemornin*
tiene 3 diodos mas un preset de 100 , y en el mio tiene 2 diodos y el preset


----------



## chifu

aparte del pcb que otras mejoras le puedo incluir? , por lo que lei en otros  temas  aconsejas cambiar el par diferencial por 2n5401 apareados , no se , si se les ocurre otra cosa estoy abierto a las ideas  , antes de hacer los pcb nuevos


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me imagino que regulaste el Offset con el preset de 100 Ohms que está junto con el par diferencial , entonces el otro regula corriente de reposo.
> 
> Desconectá la entrada del amplificador al pre y ponela a masa , dejá que el amplificador caliente una media hora , entonces medí cuantos miliVolt tenés en las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida.
> 
> Con su valor en Ohms y considerando 50 mA , por ley de Ohm lo calculás de antemano.
> 
> Si las resistencias están en serie podés mejor medirlas juntas considerando el doble de lo calculado.
> 
> Saludos !


La corriente de reposo de 50mA es por cada transistor de salida o por el par?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por cada transistor , te podés mover entre 40 y 60 mA , si no calienta, dale los 60 , o sea 13 mV en las resistencias de .22

P.D.: Hay una tendencia, la cual comparto, de considerar que en un par Sziklai cómo el inferior que maneja la parte negativa, formada por el excitador TIP32C y los 2N3055, dónde en dicho par el emisor del par , es el colector del 2N3055; motivo por el cual yo movería esas resistencias de .22 a serie con los colectores inferiores.


----------



## chifu

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por cada transistor , te podés mover entre 40 y 60 mA , si no calienta, dale los 60 , o sea 13 mV en las resistencias de .22
> 
> P.D.: Hay una tendencia, la cual comparto, de considerar que en un par Sziklai cómo el inferior que maneja la parte negativa, formada por el excitador TIP32C y los 2N3055, dónde en dicho par el emisor del par , es el colector del 2N3055; motivo por el cual yo movería esas resistencias de .22 a serie con los colectores inferiores.


perdoname pero no te entiendo ,  algo asi me decís , que pase las r de .22 al colector?


----------



## pandacba

Podrias poner que se vea completa la img020?


----------



## indemornin

Estimado chifu: En realidad estimo que si fuiste capaz de levantar el esquema y la correspondencia de componentes sobre la placa sobreentiendo que te sobra capacidad para resolver y decidir el asunto. Lo que humildemente puedo yo comentarte desde mi experiencia y los demás cada uno transmitiran su visión:  Yo tengo esa misma placa pero 8 transistores de potencia , 4 por rama BUY69C, (en realidad dos son para driver de potencia y estan en tipo darlington con los 6 restantes) . Siempre me intrigo que tipo de configuracion había aplicada. Levantando el esquema me di cuenta que no diferia el concepto de lo que es el tradicional circuito de la RCA UAP-02 cuyo esquema esta varias veces en este mismo foro. Sin embargo me anime a transformar mi placa Artekit en lo que es la aplicacion original de PSS Audio Pro Powers Amplifiers (Francia) cuyo diagrama y lista de componentes adjunto para que compares con tu equema para las diferentes potencias de 125 a 600watts RMS. Aquí se ve como se descarta el preset de simetria conectado entre los emisores del par diferencial. Ese preset a la larga termina siendo un dolor de cabeza porque si se ensucia con alguna partícula o tierra deja de hacer buen contacto y chau potencia. Lo mismo pasa con el preset de ajuste de bias. Lo mejor es ajustar con el preset y habiendo encontrado el punto adecuado recomiendo tomar la medicion de ese preset y reemplazarlo por una resistencia fija. Ya me ha pasado varias veces tener falla en el preset de ajuste de bias la cual se fue al diablo y quemé todo...En fin , fijate el diagrama de PSS audio y así deberia quedar y anda perfecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sería mas o menos así :

La resistencia de 1 Ohm la puse solo por respetar la configuración de la protección de la rama positiva (nunca la he usado) , iría otra de 180 Ohms y el díodo que puede ser 1N4004 se usaba casi siempre para igualar un poco las dos junturas del Darlington de arriba , con el Sziklai de abajo.


----------



## pandacba

Lo que decis con respecto al preset del bias no es así, hay millones de equipos en el mundo funcionando sin ningún problem con ese preset, lo llevan equipos de grandes marcas y funcionan perfectamente por años
Si le tenes miedo a los abiertos podes utilizar los tipos cermet cerrado en càpsula azul
Tengo fabricados equipos que tienen 30 años funcionando y jamás fallo un preset  y estan a punto de cumplir 40 años funcionando perfectamente y no fueron uno o dos fueron muchísimos


----------



## chifu

Aca esta completa


----------



## indemornin

Respecto a tema presets no discuto , por eso es la experiencia en cada uno. La mía hizo que por varios motivos elija aveces reemplazar presets por una Resistencia fija. La causa: decenas de etapas de potencias con cooleers chupatierra que engrasan las placas, luego pseudotécnicos toquetones de presets para ver que pasa... corrientes de reposo de 40mA lléndose a unos 6 amperes quemando todo en segundos, eso entre otras experiencias: No lo contradigo sr pandacba , sé que Ud tiene rázon según su experiencia. Claro, los presets cerrados son mas seguros, los presets en cuestión de artekit no me vinieron buenos, se giraban ante cualquier toquecito de plumero, y sabemos que una décima de milímetro aveces significa una variación de corriente muy grande dependiendo de la circuitería asociada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso pasa con los preset *manoseados de mas* o de *muy mala calidad *, cómo ejemplo unos antiguos  redondos de plástico blanco que no servían para nada  

Siempre que reparo o ajusto un amplificador pongo provisoriamente la cantidad de junturas + 1 de 1N4007 en serie , una vez calibrado y andando los retiro.


----------



## indemornin

Espero no incumplir ninguna regla y aclaro que no tengo nada que ver con el asunto, pero las plaquetas esas aún se consiguen como  "plaquetas amplificador RCA" en conocido sitio de ventas , hace tiempo me ha tocado recurrir al sitio para reponer un viejo amplificador de los años 80s.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , las hace Aries


----------



## indemornin

No me refiero a las de Aries , se consigue al dia de hoy las originales RCA fabricadas en 1972 en conocido sitio de compraventa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ah si ,  Mercalibre


----------



## pandacba

Vamos por parte la aparición de los amplificadores RCA supuso un avance enorme en ese momento, los primeros fueron de simetría cuasi complementaria y los siguientes fueron de simetría cuasicomplementaria
Este circuito hasta unos 100W funciona bien pasada esa potencia su diseño hace que no tenga un desempeño adecuado, tanto que la misma RCA saco unos esquemas de 100W mucho más elaborados y otros dos que eran 120W en 8 ohm y 180W en 4 ohms y  el otro que era 200W en 8 ohms y 300W en 4 ohms
Todos esos diseños son muy superiores por que incorporaron algo que fue novedoso en esos años, como la fuentes de corrientes y los espejos de corriente hoy tan utilizados en equipos de alta potencia.

Por otro lado quienes hicieron el diseño de aumetnar la tensión de fuente y utililzar transistores  como los BUY69 lo hicieron  por que no les quedaba otra.
Los BUY69 son transistores de conmutación de alta tensión pesímos para amplificar ya que su ganancia es pobrísima  fueron diseñados para el horizontal de televisores ByN.

Si se quiere más potencia hay que utilizar los diseños que ya mencione y cuyos esquemas fueron subidos en el foro.
Apenas pueda los subo de nuevo.
El diseño de los franceses funciona  pero los RCA que mencione antes son muy superiores.
La RCA desarrollo transistores adecuados, pero aca no eran fácil de obtener tanto que el diseño original del amplificador de 40 y 70 W lleva en su salida unos transistores de cápsula plástica y no los 2N3055 sería el papá o el abuelo de este último


----------



## indemornin

Si Sr. pandacba , para los que les interesa de lo que ud. esta hablando les adjunto documentaciones al respecto, digamos siempre sirve como guia para saber como la RCA desarrollaba sus circuitos y tambien sirve como referencia para comparar o mejorar algunos de los amplificadores que se encuentran hoy en día.  Saludos a todos.


----------



## pandacba

No basta con tener los manuales, hay que conocer la historia que hay detrás de ellos y quien no vivió en esos años se le hace dificil entender muchas cosas.
Y aún estando a la vista es como que no se dan cuenta de ello.
Un ejemplo, porque en aquellos años tanto la RCA, como Motorola en América, Philips, Siemens y otras marcas en europa sacaban libros con esquemas con circuitos de aplicación de audio y con detalles de como construirlos incluso aquí Texas 
Y en la actualidad ninguna empresa brinda demasiada información como esa por ejemplo?

El amplificador de la RCA con fuente partida y entrada diferencial se difundió también en Europa en esos años hay propaganda en revistas europeas tanto que empresas como philips tomaron el reto e hicieron un cambio sustancial y publicaron originalmente un amplificador de 50W de alta calidad con transistores darlington complementarios.
Aquí lo tomo plaquetodo y presento una versión de 100W con salida cuasicomplementaria y luego no Artekit si no Modul Tecnis lanzo una versión de 180W con transistores duales 
Es un amplificador que vale la pena armar en cualquiera de sus versiones porque se nota la diferencia en calidad, no exageraron para nada en ponerle de "Alta calidad"

Para ello adjunto el cuaderno técnico de Fapesa 149 de 1973


----------



## chifu

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sería mas o menos así :
> 
> La resistencia de 1 Ohm la puse solo por respetar la configuración de la protección de la rama positiva (nunca la he usado) , iría otra de 180 Ohms y el díodo que puede ser 1N4004 se usaba casi siempre para igualar un poco las dos junturas del Darlington de arriba , con el Sziklai de abajo.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 170196


La resistencia de 22/2w del emisor del tip 32c queda o hay que sacarla?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Queda , en muchos circuitos queda en paralelo con el díodo 1N4148 (mejor 1N4004) , o sea de emisor de TIP32C a colector de 2N3055 , pero no hace falta que la muevas.


----------



## chifu

voy a probar todo lo que me indicaron y despues subo los oscilogramas


----------



## poseidon84

indemornin dijo:


> Si me permiten , hago un aporte: Poseo unas placas que en su momento Artekit las comercializaba como 400watts RMS sobre 8ohms con fuente de 75+75Vcc, adjunto fotos, llevaban 8 transistores de salida Buy69. Por lo que veo es la misma placa en cuestión. No es mas que el mítico circuito RCA UAP-02 , sólo posee un preset de 100ohms para compensar diferencias entre el par diferencial, cosa que anule porque no marcaba diferencias, el 2do preset en serie con el par de diodos del bias corrije la corriente de reposo. En resumen reitero, no mas que el mismo CIRCUITO RCA, cualquier duda aquí alguien con mucha experiencia en eso. Saludos cordiales a los genios del foro que admiro tanto, espero no me borren el comentario y no haber cometido alguna infracción.


lo tenes andando a ese ampli ? que tal suena ?  
quisiera saber si vale la pena hacerlo  justo tengo una fuente de un  AIWA que da 70+70V
alguien tiene algun circuito de amplificador  que funcione a + - 70 V y que este probado ?


----------



## pandacba

Por ejemplo en el PDF que dice 1978 en la página 5 aparece un amplificador de 120W con carga de 8ohm y que se podía llevar a 180W con 4 ohms por lo que con los parlantes originales deberias tener unos 150W mínimos por canal


----------



## indemornin

poseidon84 dijo:


> lo tenes andando a ese ampli ? que tal suena ?
> quisiera saber si vale la pena hacerlo  justo tengo una fuente de un  AIWA que da 70+70V
> alguien tiene algun circuito de amplificador  que funcione a + - 70 V y que este probado ?



Hola.Cualquiera de los diseños de la RCA suenan excelentes, obviamente vale la pena hacerlos y están recontra probados y funcionan como tales. Inclusive la RCA especificaba potencias máximas de salida a valores muy bajos de distorsión. 
Por ejemplp no te extrañe que cualquiera de sus diseños especificados como por ejemplo de 120watts te sorprenda y te drene como mínimo unos 200watts a valores de THD lógicamente mas altos pero imperceptibles a simple oido apenas unos 3% de THD, digamos que cualquiera lo publicaria como de mucho mas potencia .Estos de la RCA eran muy serios y en esa época las cosas simplemente se hacían bien.
Que poseas un trafo que finalmente te de 70+70 se supone que tu trafo es de unos 50+50Vca no? Igualmente no basta con esa info, habría que conocer la potencia o amperaje real de tu transformador para saber si estaría en condiciones de alimentar una buena placa de audio sin caerse finalmente de tensión. 
Trabajar con esos niveles es cosa seria. Mis modulos Artekit ,los que finalmente modifique en algunos detalles ya comentados , y con 8 transistores MJ15024 en salida, alimentacion  77+77Vcc x20Amp de casi 11,5Kg sobredimensionado,  par de electrolíticos Siemens 15000uFx100V (adjunto foto) , me esta dando unos 600Wrms/4ohms cada módulo y antes del clip. Te aseguro que da miedo lo que suena eso. Sólo lo aconsejo a personas que estén muy experimentadas para manejar esos niveles de corriente y equipamiento.


----------



## chifu

Empece con la fuente , (si recuerdan mi primer comentario de esta tema del Artekit  , yo preguntaba que tolerancia tenian los capacitores respecto al voltaje) estos eran (4) de 4700/50v , dos por rama  y con un transformador  de 36+36 esto me daba  +-50v  ( para mi estaban peligrosamente  justos en voltaje ) , en realidad cuando le saque la cinta aisladora que los mantenia unidos  ( una chanchada)  y pude ver como estaban conectados , estos estaban en serie  ( o sea estaba bien el voltaje , ahora soportaban 100v) pero solo tenia 2350mf de filtrado . 
la nueva fuente va a tener 13800mf espero que alcance bien


----------



## DOSMETROS

chifu dijo:


> la nueva fuente va a tener 13800mf espero que alcance bien




 No será poco  ?


----------



## pandacba

Te parece que lo que le propones como hace para meterlo en un un AIWA, si bien el transformador da 70 V es un equipo para la casa, ya 150W son demasiada potencia para un equipo hogareño, para que hacer un equipo que te 600W, una cosa es la escucha hogareña y otra es la propalación.
Aparte sonar fuerte suena fuerte pero es malísmo, la versión que vos hablas de 600W no la hizo la RCA la hicieron otras personas, para propalción sirve, pero para huso HiFi no califica


----------



## chifu

Cualquier parecido con el Artekit que subi es pura coincidencia jeje hasta estan las modificaciones que me sugirio DOSMETROS


----------



## pandacba

Que tiene de nuevo? es el clásico kit que saco RCA hace más de 40 años, en una sola placa la UAP-02 de 12; 25; 40 y 70W tiene polarización fija 3 diodos y una R,(R5) entre 100 ohmm para 12W y 47 ohms para 70W
Todo lo que vino despues se baso en en este diseño y ni siquiera en el siguiente realizaco por la propia RCA que tiene mejoras sustanciales.
Hasta Harman Kardon lo utilizo de base para el Citation 12, manteniendo la potencia en 60W con lo cual las sifras de ruido y otras son muy bajísimas y reemplazo los tres diodos por un bias clásico ajustable


----------



## indemornin

Y a todo lo relacionado agrego además , miren si no han sido unos genios los de la RCA Solid State Division , que con toda esa circuiteria fueron capaces de integrarlas en un solo chip conformando lo que fue finalmente su híbrido en los años 70s o quizá antes. 
Adjunto para el que desee curiosear, les presento el HC200 ; vean su pdf y el diagrama interno!!! el cual tuve el gusto de testear. 
Hace algunos años se conseguía aún como "NOS" (New old stock) en algún rincón de la provincia de Buenos Aires.
Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## pandacba

La RCA fue pionera desde antes de los semiconductores, hay circuitos de amplificadores operacionales con tubos......
La RCA por muy poco no logra patentar antes que la Bell el transistor, con la gran diferencia que ese material traido desde alemania  y que se le diera a estas dos empresas para su desarrollo, la Bell no tenía idea de para que servía con la diferencia que la RCA la tenía bien clara.
Tanto es que no tenían idea que vendieron la patente y la compro lo que hoy es Sony que también la tenian claro para que servía.
Los integrado lógicos C-Mos se lo debemos a la RCA entre muchas otras cosas.
Deberían leer e manual para Hobbystas subido al foro, allí hay mucho para aprender


----------



## chifu

Bueno , hice algunas pruebas ( siempre hablando del ARTEKIT con 4 2n3055 posteado mas arriba ) y sin hacerle reforma alguna , me encontre con dos problemas por decirlo de alguna manera .
1 : estaba funcionando con un bias  muy bajo que ni el tester me marcaba algo , pero cuando lo subi note que ajustandolo en una de las resistencias de 0.22 a 12mv otro transistor tenia 17mv , otro 8,7mv  y el otro 8,2mv en sus respectivas resistencias de 0.22  . Supongo que la solucion es encontrar los transistores que tengan el hfe mas parecido.
2: La respuesta en alta frecuencia es muy mala , en 10Khz la cuadrada me la transforma en una triangular directamente , disminuyendo la potencia tambien.
Hablando de la potencia  y a 1Khz pude medir 29.5V Rms antes del recorte lo que me da si no me equivoco 105 W  Rms en 8 ohms ( hice una carga fantasma de 180W y se pone linda).


----------



## indemornin

Hola Chifu: Para empezar por el tema del bias volve a medir la corriente de reposo del par de salida , medila primero con solo un transistor x rama.Luego vemos, y además , primero energizar la potencia , la entrada de señal debe estar a masa para que no entre ruido, luego esperar un ratito que la etapa se estabilice termicamente, luego medir la corriente de reposo y anotar mediciones. Tema 2: respuesta en frecuencia: el capacitor que esta en paralelo con el TIP 31 entre su base y colector que segun indicaste es de n22 sacalo y volve a medir la respuesta de agudos, ya me paso que ese capacitor es demasiado alto y te convierte la senoidal en triangular cuando superas los 8 Khz. Ese capacitor no debe superar los 100pF idem para el TIP32 si lo tuviese. 
El tema potencia de salida final te cuento que con esa fuente que tenes (osea tamaño y tensiones del trafo) no vas a sacarle mas que eso, el transformador es demasiado pequeño para pedirle más.
Y eso que mediste sólo un canal con 8ohms, imaginate que si cargas los dos canales simultáneos y con 4 ohms cada uno la potencia del trafo no va a dar para desarrollar los esperados 200+200wrms en 4ohms, supongo que es lo que hay... Si esperabas más con 50+50Vcc no va a ser posible...Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si la fuente tiene la corriente necesaria y el ajuste es el adecuado con 4 ohms tiene que obtener tranquilamente potencia muy por encima de los 150W, redondeando los 180W, dependiendo de la calidad de los transistores y otras cosas se puede llegar hasta los 200W sin problema


----------



## indemornin

Así es, siempre y cuando la corriente suministrada ,como ud dice , sea la necesaria, sumada a un buen banco de capacitores, su tablita esta más que bien, he comprobado !


----------



## chifu

Esto va a titulo de estadistica , saque todos  los 2N3055 para medir el hfe  mas 8 que tenia viejos  estos van desde 5 hasta 54 (hfe) no habia dos iguales  puedo acomodarlos de a pares asi : 40-50 ; 54-52 ; 44-37  y 42-38 .
Pero como era Domingo y llovia aca en Bahia Blanca se me dio por medir los MJ15003 que me vendieron como originales , estos dieron 53 los dos iguales  , entonces se me dio por probarlos en una de las placas  , ajuste la corriente de reposo en 12mV sobre resistencia de .22   , lo que pude comprobar fue que con una senoidal de 400hz no pude pasar de 90W antes del recorte ( antes con los 4  2N3055 daba 105W ).
tambien saque a sugerencia de 
*indemornin*
los condensadores de los Tip31 y Tip32 entre base y colector y se soluciono el problema de la poca respuesta de frecuencia que tenia ( gracias) , proximo paso  colocar nuevamente los 2N3055 y regular todo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummm , esos capacitores son para evitar que entre en oscilación y te quemen transistores de salida.

Ponele de 47 pF


----------



## pandacba

Exactamente, esos capacitores no estan porque, si, no te olvides que el sonido es cuaquier cosa menos una onda sinusoidal.
En la práctica tenes diferetes sonidos de distinta frecuencia al mismo tiempo entonces se presentan situaciones de armónicas de los sonidos y una vez que entro a oscilar solo para cuando mueren los transistores de salida.

Repare muchos equipos que misteriosamente quemaban la salida y era una epoca que todo se conseguía de buena factura, lle llegaron a poner más transistores de salida creyendo que era poco y volaba todo lo mismo. El problema era esos capacitores........
Si la RCA los puso es porque en los ensayos  que hicieron en sus laboratorios con instrumental que no tenemos detectaron todas esas cosas, nada esta puesto porque sí


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> no te olvides que el sonido es cuaquier cosa menos una onda sinusoidal.


El Analisis de Fourier garantiza que cualquier señal puede descomponerse como una suma de senos y cosenos, así que el audio no es mas que una suma de senos y cosenos, y se puede estudiar de la misma forma que las senoides y cosenoides.

Para encontrar info sobre el capacitor que te da problemas busca sobre "compensacion de Miller", pero generalmente es MUY pequeño...nunca mas de 100 pF. Lo mejor es buscarlo por simulacion.


----------



## pandacba

Si por eso si un ampli es capaz de reproducir una onda cuadrada sin deformarla nos dira de su correcto funcionamiento, lo cual muy pocos son capaz de hacerlo.
Pero la señal de audio como bien dije no se parece en nada ni a una senoide ni una onda cuadrada.
Pero quien tiene un generador con swep para hacer todas las mediciones como corresponde con un trazador de bode.

Si bien la RCA eleboro un efieciente circuito de tal forma que un aficionado pudiera tenerlo andando como corresponde sin la necesidad de instrumental.
Harman Cardon lo mejoro y mucho.
Sin embargo el amplificdor de alta calidad propuesto por FAPESA(desarrollo de Philips en europa)
Lo supera y por mucho. 
El que pueda armarlo hagalo al menos de 50W y les aseguro que se van a llevar una muy grata sorpresa

Medico como se debe gracias al equipamiento del CIAL  se entendía porque era mejor


----------



## indemornin

A ver Chifu para pasar en limpio el tema de respuesta en frecuencia y la transformacion de una senoide en triangular que tenía problema tu ampli y se solucionó quitando los cerámicos que están en paralelo entre base y colector de los transistores driver: 
Es cierto , esos pequeños capacitores se colocan para evitar que la etapa entre en oscilacion , y de hecho hay etapas que sin ellos oscilan como locas y calientan y se soluciona insertando los mismos.Pero el tema es elegir valores de compromiso, osea no deben superar nunca los 100pf porque justamente ya me ha pasado ver en mi instrumental lo mismo que te paso a vos---> Entrando a la etapa con una onda senoidal pura desde el generador y cuando pasas los 8 o 10Khz por culpa de esos capacitores demasiado grandes entonces la onda empieza a degenerarse y eso "no debe ocurrir" , así que finalmente esa instancia la tenes claramente "solucionada" basta con valores mas pequeños de los condensadores en cuentión. Y además sobre los transistores finales de potencia esos condensadores no se ponen, te digo porque muchas veces artekit lo ponia.
Vas por muy buen camino a ir dejando la etapa como corresponde! Exitos!!!!
Otra cosa, según comentarios. He armado el Philips Fapesa de alta calidad de 50W del que sumajestad tanto habla. Y si... anda muy bien, 45W en 8 y 60 en 4 según mi pequeña fuente de alimentacion con la que he testeado, sonido super plano y claro. reacondicione 2 equipos amplificadores "Audio Mella" con esos circuitos, alcanza y sobra para la mayoría de las aplicaciones. 
Mas sobre el artekit chifu: Para cuando ya estés muy canchero te puedo pasar una muy sencilla conexión sin agregado de circuiteria adicional para hacerlo funcionar en modo mono BTL (puente) ,patea como un burro!!! 400wrms sobre 8ohms.


----------



## pandacba

Ese mismo de 50W los hay en 100W y en 180W.
Para el de 50W que utilizaste en la salida? que tensión de fuente y que nivel de señal de entrada?
En  cuanto ajustaste el Bias?


----------



## indemornin

Recuerdo el Fapesa HIFI 50w del boletín original, lo había hecho tal cual con los tr BC157 lockfit par diferencial PNP de entrada, ajuste I de reposo justo a 30mA aunque se recomendaban unos 40 o 50mA , lo había probado con fuente simétrica +35/0/-35 aunque algo pobre de transformador en ese momento, ya la distorsión por cruce desaparecía mucho antes de los 25mA pero lo dejé en 30mA , eso con un par de salida de potencia BD183, y además hice un par de versiones modificadas con darligton, use TIP141 y TIP147 para una versión y la otra con BDX66 y BDX67 , no encuentro ahora el circuito pero, con 30mA de reposo bastaba . La sensibilidad de entrada andaba en unos 400mV para máxima salida aunque podia modificarse. Los Fapesa tradicionales de fuente simple estaban en el orden de los 150mV que era bastante sensible a comparativa de lo que se usa hoy para etapas de potencia que rondan los 1,4V.  Sí sé que está la version de 100 y 180W de Elcoma, hermosos ! las copió en su momento plaquetodo y modultecnics para la version MT200 con alguna que otra modificación o como venia... 
Lo interesante de ese momento era también las 2 versiones de protección de sobrecorriente/cortocircuitos que utilizaban los Fapesa , muy bueno para aprender y formarse...Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , yo subí "por ahí" las *tres* protecciones Fapesa, la mejor usa cuatro transistores configurados como tiristores que se enclava, otra con dos transistores que recorta y otra con un solo transistor para proteger la parte negativa ya que la positiva se auto-protegía con el anticortocircuitos de su fuente regulada.


----------



## chifu

Bueno aca estoy nuevamente , agarre la placa que estaba mas feucha  ( tenia unas quemadas por ahi ) y la emprolije y puse los componentes segun el circuito que subio 
*indemornin*
aca las fotos 

La placa salio andando de una con estos valores en senoidal 400Hz

y  cuadrada 400Hz

4000Hz (siempre a maxima potencia ) 


y 20KHz 



 20Khz a la mitad de la potencia maxima 

a todo esto   midiendo el bias en las resistencias de .22 ohms no tenia dos iguales  ( puse los que tenian el hfe mas parecido )
midiendo 11mV ; 21mV ; 9mV y 27mV asi y todo los transistores de potencia calentaban parejo.

Entonces digo por que no lo pruebo con 4 ohms , alcance a medir bien en 400Hz   27VRms (180W)  , Bien me dije  , lo empece a rosquear a distintas frecuencias y en 10Khz caput !!!!! , volaron 3 de los 4 transistores 2N3055  ( en alta frecuencia no me convence mucho  en 4 y en 8 ohms )

Y me parece que aca estan los culpables

Calculo que voy a tener que invertir en unos mj15003G  que me los venden como originales


----------



## indemornin

Que raro, esos 3055 por dentro se ven originales y *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]* !!! yo tengo una potencia (tradicional *M*odul *T*ecnics/ *M*usikman) solo con un par de MJ15003 , uno por rama, tirando limpios 130W/8 , 200W/4 y casi 400Wrms en puente y se la banca...
Consulta, solo volaron los 3055? seguro no se *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]* nada mas , los TIP estan bien?
Aquí a mi lado otro ampli*ficador* monofónico con 4  MJ15003 viejitos alimentados con 70-0-70V , no me han defraudado hasta el momento, por eso Chifu te recomiendo esos o en su defecto MJ150024.  Claro , ahora tenemos otro problema... conseguir de los buenos, cosa dificil no? ultimamente todos dicen que venden y publican como "originales" , pero claro si total ningún vendedor se hace cargo de nada, ojala consigas tr*an*s*istores* buenos !!!


----------



## pandacba

Que tensión tiene tu amplificador? 
En sus mejores tiempos a los 2N3055, tanto de la RCA como de motorola no había que pasarlos de 50V por rama, recuerda que su máxima tensión es de 60V, lo que hay que ver es el tema del SOAR si sale de esa región  por más que este dentro de los valores individuales el transistor se muere, podes probar con los MJ15015 que son similares a los 2N3055 pero soportan más tensión de trabajo


----------



## chifu

pandacba dijo:


> Que tensión tiene tu amplificador?


a plena potencia  45V por rama


----------



## pandacba

Y en vacío?


----------



## chifu

con suerte 49v


----------



## Fogonazo

Los transistores 2N3055 se pensaron originalmente para un máximo de 60V C-E, con el tiempo se elevó este valor, en algunas marcas, a 70V, forzando las condiciones de trabajo 80V, eso permite un máximo de fuente de alimentación de *±40Vcc. *Excederse de eso es buscar problemas.

También es cierto que algunas marcas fabricaron transistores 2N3055 para mayor tensión, llegando, incluso, a 100V C-E
Por ejemplo:
Mospec: 70V
Motorola: 70V
ON: 70V
Seme Lab: *100V*
ST: 70V
USHA (India): 60V

Para una tensión de fuente de *±50Vcc *hay que buscar otra opción o arriesgarse a que falle.


----------



## pandacba

Eso estaría bien debe haber otro problema, los transistores no se ven que sean malos
Tene cuiddo con la pasta interna suele ser venenosa.

Siempre arme los amplis de 100-130W con los RCA, Toshiba, ST y otros y jamás tuve problemas, siempre y cuando la fuente sea +-50VDC

Aún los últimos que hice regresan a que les haga limpieza, cambie  algún potenciometro o alguna ficha


----------



## monigato

Hola a todos se que este tema es viejisimo pero llevo semanas leyendo todos los pos del ampli de rca de 130w y no me puedo explicar por que se me quema una placa y la otra no, anda de maravillas aclaro reemplace el mi diseño los BC547 por BC546 los Tip 31/32 por Tip41/42 los 2N3055 por MJ802 y saque la parte de proteccion que va en el medio de la placa todos los tips estan con un hfe de 170 y los bc546 con un hfe de 266 el trafo es de 36+36 me quema los transistores de salida la Resistencia de 100 ohms y algunos tips lo pruebo con una serie y no hay nada en corto mido la salida y hay 0v toco con el dedo la entrada de señal para que haga el prrrr LO HACE y despues el humito y chau plata me estoy volviendo loco me pueden ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Transistores falsificados !

Subí fotos de todos los transistores


----------



## monigato

Hola dosmetros aqui te muestro la placa con todo nuevo me da miedo conectarla otra ves por eso les pido ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

monigato dijo:


> Hola dosmetros aqui te muestro la placa con todo nuevo me da miedo conectarla otra ves por eso les pido ayuda


Mira *esto *antes de encender algo


----------



## DOSMETROS

De nuevo , *fotos en primer plano , grandes y nítidas  de todos los transistores.*


----------



## monigato

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De nuevo , *fotos en primer plano , grandes y nítidas  de todos los transistores.*


----------



## DMLUNA

indemornin dijo:


> No me refiero a las de Aries , se consigue al dia de hoy las originales RCA fabricadas en 1972 en conocido sitio de compraventa.


 
Rápidamente, compré en mercado libre 4 plaquetas del amplificador RCA uap 02, tengo entendido que es de los años 60 /70 ? Por el momento voy a armar solo dos de las 4 plaquetas, ya que solo tengo 2 transformadores, en VCC cada transformador entrega : 50 0 50, les cuento eso ya que escuché por ahí,que con ese voltaje trabajan cómodos los MJ15015, acepto opiniones,consejos, anécdotas,todo granito de arena va a ser bien recibido y agradecido,por último,soy de Argentina, Bs As, zona norte, por si me recomiendan casas de venta de insumos electrónico.


----------



## pandacba

La UAP-02 esta diseñada para trabajar con +-42Vdc de fuente si utilizas ese transformador vas a tener casi +-70Vdc y por más que pongas transistores más grandes en la salida vas a quemar todo.
El transformador debe ser 30-0-30 si queres que funcione sin problemas


----------



## DOSMETROS

DMLUNA dijo:


> en VCC cada transformador entrega : 50 0 50



Deberías aclarar si es Vcc o Vac


----------



## DMLUNA

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Deberías aclarar si es Vcc o Vac


El transformador luego de pasar por la etapa rectificadora entrega 50 0 50 (corriente continua). El que me vendió las placas me dijo que ese voltaje es muy bueno.


----------



## Fogonazo

Esas placas posiblemente trabajen con ±*50V*, pero *OJO *los transistores que le vas a colocar.


----------



## pandacba

Primero que nada entonces tu trafo es 36-036 las placas del 130W trabajan bien con -+50 las otras nop.....


----------



## DMLUNA

pandacba dijo:


> Primero que nada entonces tu trafo es 36-036 las placas del 130W trabajan bien con -+50 las otras nop.....


Si,lo aclaré al principio,36 0 36 alterna, 50 0 50 continúa, que me recomiendan, los MJ 15....? Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## pandacba

MJ15015, fijate que vas a utilizar de driver, y de predriver, estos tres transistores llevan disipador, el impreso esta previsto para cápsula T05 fijate bien como los pones, lo mismo que el par diferencial que debe estar apareado al 5%  o mejor, no dejes de olvidarte que la tensión de fuente esta en un 20% arriba de la especificada por el fabricante, no te asustes si te entran a volar transistores, los tres diodos deben estar en el disipador de calor con pasta siliconada


----------



## DMLUNA

pandacba dijo:


> MJ15015, fijate que vas a utilizar de driver, y de predriver, estos tres transistores llevan disipador, el impreso esta previsto para cápsula T05 fijate bien como los pones, lo mismo que el par diferencial que debe estar apareado al 5%  o mejor, no dejes de olvidarte que la tensión de fuente esta en un 20% arriba de la especificada por el fabricante, no te asustes si te entran a volar transistores, los tres diodos deben estar en el disipador de calor con pasta siliconada


Gracias @pandacba , y a los demás tambien @Fogonazo , los mantengo al tanto cuando empieze a construirlo. 
PD:una consulta más,cuántos transistores de potencia se usa por cada placa (canal) ?


----------



## Fogonazo

DMLUNA dijo:


> Gracias @pandacba , y a los demás tambien @Fogonazo , los mantengo al tanto cuando empieze a construirlo.
> PD:una consulta más,cuántos transistores de potencia se usa por cada placa (canal) ?


La placa RCA UAP 02 llevaba solo *2* transistores de potencia, pero considerando la proliferación de componentes falsificados y/o de baja calidad sumado a que le piensas aplicar algo mas de tensión que la que llevaba originalmente no sería mala idea colocar 4, 2 en el rail (+) y los otros 2 en el rail (-)


----------



## cristhian170277

pandacba ... consulta, en la placa que mencionan ARES A3521 130 w ... dice "TIPS deben estar emparejados", osea, me podes explicar como hacerlo?


----------



## Fogonazo

cristhian170277 dijo:


> pandacba ... consulta, en la placa que mencionan ARES A3521 130 w ... dice "TIPS deben estar emparejados", osea, me podes explicar como hacerlo?


*Aparear transistores*

_"El buscador del Foro NO muerde" _


----------



## DMLUNA

cristhian170277 dijo:


> pandacba ... consulta, en la placa que mencionan ARES A3521 130 w ... dice "TIPS deben estar emparejados", osea, me podes explicar como hacerlo?


@cristhian170277 Necesitas un multímetro que mida HFE, en general tienen una ficha para poder insertar el transistor ya sea PNP o NPN,pones el multímetro en esa escala (HFE) y vas anotando que valor te da cada TIP, aparearlo significa que entre los dos transistores no haya una diferencia mayor del %5 o %10.


----------



## DMLUNA

Maxii dijo:


> Hola alguien tendria el diagrama de la fuente!!! Me esta surgiendo un problema tengo un tranformador de 36/36v. Que me esta tirando 90v y 46. Y me esta quemando el trip 32


Yo también las estoy ensamblando


----------



## chifu

indemornin dijo:


> A ver Chifu para pasar en limpio el tema de respuesta en frecuencia y la transformacion de una senoide en triangular que tenía problema tu ampli y se solucionó quitando los cerámicos que están en paralelo entre base y colector de los transistores driver:
> Es cierto , esos pequeños capacitores se colocan para evitar que la etapa entre en oscilacion , y de hecho hay etapas que sin ellos oscilan como locas y calientan y se soluciona insertando los mismos.Pero el tema es elegir valores de compromiso, osea no deben superar nunca los 100pf porque justamente ya me ha pasado ver en mi instrumental lo mismo que te paso a vos---> Entrando a la etapa con una onda senoidal pura desde el generador y cuando pasas los 8 o 10Khz por culpa de esos capacitores demasiado grandes entonces la onda empieza a degenerarse y eso "no debe ocurrir" , así que finalmente esa instancia la tenes claramente "solucionada" basta con valores mas pequeños de los condensadores en cuentión. Y además sobre los transistores finales de potencia esos condensadores no se ponen, te digo porque muchas veces artekit lo ponia.
> Vas por muy buen camino a ir dejando la etapa como corresponde! Exitos!!!!
> Otra cosa, según comentarios. He armado el Philips Fapesa de alta calidad de 50W del que sumajestad tanto habla. Y si... anda muy bien, 45W en 8 y 60 en 4 según mi pequeña fuente de alimentacion con la que he testeado, sonido super plano y claro. reacondicione 2 equipos amplificadores "Audio Mella" con esos circuitos, alcanza y sobra para la mayoría de las aplicaciones.
> Mas sobre el artekit chifu: Para cuando ya estés muy canchero te puedo pasar una muy sencilla conexión sin agregado de circuiteria adicional para hacerlo funcionar en modo mono BTL (puente) ,patea como un burro!!! 400wrms sobre 8ohms.


Hola Indemorning ,paso bastante tiempo y queria saber si me podes pasar la coneccion para hacerlo funcionar en modo BTL gracias


----------



## indemornin

chifu dijo:


> Hola Indemorning ,paso bastante tiempo y queria saber si me podes pasar la coneccion para hacerlo funcionar en modo BTL gracias



Hola adjunto esquema orientativo probado 100% , cualquier duda avisar! Cordial saludo al foro!
No olvidar colocar la resistencia de 22k que une modulo 1 con modulo 2 !


----------



## chifu

Gracias por tan pronta respuesta , despues les cuento como me fue



indemornin dijo:


> Hola adjunto esquema orientativo probado 100% , cualquier duda avisar! Cordial saludo al foro!
> No olvidar colocar la resistencia de 22k que une modulo 1 con modulo 2 !


Me olvide preguntarte cual es la impedancia minima que se puede poner


----------



## indemornin

chifu dijo:


> Me olvide preguntarte cual es la impedancia minima que se puede poner


Si cada canal soporta cargarlo en 4ohms entonces en modo BTL soporta 8 ohms minimo!


----------



## juanpcba

DMLUNA dijo:


> Yo también las estoy ensamblando



*É*ste ampli*ficador* fue el primero que armé allá por el 97!!. anda muy muy bien!!. solo que habría q*ue* agregarle los pre y protección de parlantes! hace unas semanas fui a la casa *A*ries acá en Córdoba, y me enteré que cerró, tantos recuerdos de plaquetas q*ue* compraba ahí para armar...


----------



## rodachul

Hola. Este post es impresionante y cargado de experiencias y comentarios de interes, origen de un circuito comun (RCA, Fapesa, etc). Seria bueno hacer un resumen de lo hecho hasta ahora? es decir:
1.- Caracteristicas tecnicas: RMS, THD, etc.
2.- Ultimo circuito probado y estable
3.- Mediciones y Ajustes si corresponden y caracteristicas
4.- Tension de trabajo y caracteristicas del trafo
5.- Transistores recomendados.
6.- PCB
Propongo esto porque a esta altura me perdi un poco y el trabajo que han hecho es excelente.


----------



## Fogonazo

rodachul dijo:


> Hola. Este post es impresionante y cargado de experiencias y comentarios de interes, origen de un circuito comun (RCA, Fapesa, etc). Seria bueno hacer un resumen de lo hecho hasta ahora? es decir:
> 1.- Caracteristicas tecnicas: RMS, THD, etc.
> 2.- Ultimo circuito probado y estable
> 3.- Mediciones y Ajustes si corresponden y caracteristicas
> 4.- Tension de trabajo y caracteristicas del trafo
> 5.- Transistores recomendados.
> 6.- PCB
> Propongo esto porque a esta altura me perdi un poco y el trabajo que han hecho es excelente.



¡ Excelente idea !
¡ Esperamos ansiosos *TU *resumen !


----------



## rodachul

Jajaja... bien hecho, me lo merezco... bueno voy a tratar...


----------



## DMLUNA

rodachul dijo:


> Jajaja... bien hecho, me lo merezco... bueno voy a tratar...


Jajaja @Fogonazo no perdona nada ni a nadie


----------



## trapiche

hola gente!
Tengo un modulo Audison de este amp, ademas de mi clon...y todos tiene este ruido:
Capturas de una onda seno a 10khz en la salida conectado a una carga resistiva
y de la onda  de 1000hz. en los colectores Q1...4
Eso seria la llamada "Distorsión por cruce"??
nota: este seria el esquema (prácticamente el mismo de los otros post)
https://tridente.com.ar/diy/potencia_RCA/RCA130-sch1.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

trapiche dijo:


> Eso seria la llamada "Distorsión por cruce"??


La distorsión por cruce se produce en el "cruce" por cero de la señal y sus cercanías inmediatas, así que no es lo que vos estás viendo. Yo desconectaría completamente la etapa de protección y vería que ocurre a la salida...


----------



## trapiche

Hola gente.
Gracias Dr. Zoidberg
Al final en los tres amps. (el de kit audison y mis clones) se soluciono con un toque mas de bias. En el audison intercale un resistor de 33ohms entre los dos diodos de polarización (d4 y d3 en mi esquema), en mis clones en uno fue de 20ohms, y en el otro de 29ohms...
me quedaron en 8mV mas o menos sobre los resistores de 0.33 (r14 y r15) lo deje allí, un poco bajo de lo que quería (apenas queda distorsión) porque me costo encontrar el valor  (es muy "sensible" al cambio) pero con mi oído ya no la escucho y sonaba mejor que nuca....
Aquí una imagen del audison a 10khz al mango sobre mi carga fantasma.
El tema es que en uno de mis clones me surgió una  "oscilación parasitaria ", sobre el lado positivo de la onda cuando subo un poco el volumen (este amp hacia un ruido horrible cuando estaba fuerte -lo comente en el foro- parece ser por esto mismo)
no logro dar porque donde se produce: corrí cables, moví placas, estoy perdido...
que podría probar?
mil gracias!!


----------



## trapiche

Hola....no doy "pie con bola" con esta oscilación:
les dejo una captura de la oscilación
esta en los 500khz.
Lo que intente es agarrar un cap cerámico de 0,1uf e ir pinchando cada zona de la placa para ver donde se merma...
los nodos que la cortan son dos: Base de Q3 y emisor de Q4...
también se corta si le pongo una resistencia de mas de 10ohms en la base Q9...
cambien los tips por bds, saque los tr del protector pero todo es igual....
Me queda cambiar los tr de entrada...
Creo que tiene que haber un cap o resis fallado...(revise mil veces)


----------



## Fogonazo

Intenta colocando un cerámico de *22pF* en paralelo con *R3 *y uno de *1NF* entre colector y base de *Q1*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y colocarle los dos filtros de salida , el inductor en serie y el R-C a chasis ?


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y colocarle los dos filtros de salida , el inductor en serie y el R-C a chasis ?



Ese circuito me resulta tristemente conocido, recuerdo haber renegado bastante, justamente con oscilaciones, pero no recuerdo quién gano si el circuito o yo .

Yo como buen cirujano debo haber anotado los puntos a tener en cuenta, pero no los encuentro


----------



## trapiche

Fogonazo dijo:


> Intenta colocando un cerámico de *22pF* en paralelo con *R3 *y uno de *1NF* entre colector y base de *Q1*


nada  ... 
también le saque toda la parte del protector y saque los caps y todo igual...ya no se que probar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate en otros diagramas que llevan un filtro RC serie, en paralelo con el parlante y otro filtro que lleva una resistencia con 15 o 20 espiras sobre ella , eso en serie con el vivo de parlante


----------



## trapiche

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate en otros diagramas que llevan un filtro RC serie, en paralelo con el parlante y otro filtro que lleva una resistencia con 15 o 20 espiras sobre ella , eso en serie con el vivo de parlante


gracias DOSMETROS, si, voy a ver si puedo armarlos y probar...
revise con lupa cada lado, quizás tengo un cable pinchado, o me queda algun resitor o diodo sin probar...en fin ya no se que podría estar mal...el hermano que esta en la misma placa ni se inmuta


----------



## DOSMETROS

A veces es un transistor , a veces un capacitor , a veces una combinación de componentes , y claro , hay diseños mas susceptibles y otros mas inmunes


----------



## trapiche

nada amigos, con los filtros en la salida se merma un toque pero sigue esa porqueria peluda sobre la onda. Esta maldito, bien maldito-; voy a probar de cambiar los cables de los tr de salida.... luego de eso lo tiro........


----------



## Fogonazo

trapiche dijo:


> nada amigos, con los filtros en la salida se merma un toque pero sigue esa porqueria peluda sobre la onda. Esta maldito, bien maldito-; voy a probar de cambiar los cables de los tr de salida.... luego de eso lo tiro........


Los cables a los transistores de salida deben ir trenzados y lo mas cortos posibles, ¿ Como los colocaste ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

trapiche dijo:


> voy a probar de cambiar los cables de los tr de salida


 
Están trenzados-enroscados ?


----------



## trapiche

cortos y trenzados! (en grupo de de tres)....en realidad es un cable de multiples hilos que utilize para dar prolijidad....es mi ultima carta....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné 68pF entre base-colector de Q1 (excitador positivo)

100nF en paralelo con D3 - D4.

Revisá que la polaridad de C2 sea coincidente con el voltaje presente.

RCA130-sch1.pdf


----------



## trapiche

No puede arreglar esta oscilación todavía! 
me esta matando...pero descubrí algunas cosas, quizás sirva como pista y alguien me tire alguna linea:
Como la placa se fue dañando (le saque/puse como 20  veces las partes), arme otra pero sin la protección (otro diseño)...
Descubrí  que la oscilación se merma cuando pongo el disipador de Q3  y Q1 -lo comparten- (esquema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/rca130-sch1-pdf.192964/ ) a masa (trans. están aislados del disipador) no pasa nada si hago esto con el disipador de los trans. de salida o el de Q2 y Q4.
Probé de desconectar la conexión al chasis (va desde la masa del la placa de la fuente a un tornillo que esta cerca del conector de los 220v), al hacer esto el amp. hace ruido (naturalmente) y sigue con la oscilación pero es menor!. Si toco algunas partes del chasis con el cable de masa de la fuente, alguna veces la oscilación desaparece....
Si pongo a masa el chasis en *dos puntos* los "pelos" de la oscilación aparecen tmb en la parte negativa de la onda (en la imagen los "pelos" solo en la positiva -una sola unión al chasis-)





Una red Zobel (10ohms + 1nf) merma la oscilación....
A veces creo que es interferencia de RF o similar...pero me desconcierta porque aparece a partir de un nivel de salida elevado


----------



## trapiche

Bueno, logre mejorar la situación pero todavía tengo algo que resolver...
le saque la oscilación "casi" por completo poniendo un filtro zobel  en la salida, mas capacitores cerámicos en +VCC y -VCC y un capacitor de 330 pf entre la base y colector de Q1 (el driver del lado positivo).  Si uso una sola de estas cosas, solo logra sacar la oscilación a baja potencia y de todas formas con todo puesto y al maximo unos pequeños "pelos" quedan (en la imagen del osciloscopio pueden ver)....
Decidí dejarlo así....
Ahora lo que me tiene mal parado es que si pongo el canal 2 (que anda perfecto) a muy poco volumen (en realidad a cualquier volumen) pero si volumen del canal 1 (el bastardo) es alto o satura (peor todavía) el canal dos tiene oscilaciones!! (el amp2 bueno le puse también la red zobel y los filtros en +-Vcc pero no el cap en el driver)
A la inversa no pasa....
Dejo una captura del canal "bueno" para que lo vean.....
?¿?


----------



## trapiche

Perdón por el doble post pero quería dejar un video:
video oscilacion 
Lo que se escucha mal es el canal que esta bien (se mete cuando oscila)
Me llama la atencion el ultimo video: un capacitor cerámico fallando podría hacer así?


----------



## trapiche

Bueno quería dejar aquí el resultado y final con este ampli:
La oscilación quedo resulta -en principio- cambiando el capacitor C3 de 100p, parece que estaba mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 El capacitor fallado tenia bien su valor con el tester, pero en el amp. producía todos esos "pelos"....
Antes de esto agregue una red zobel, un capacitor de 330 pf en el driver positivo Q1 entre base y colector (aparentemente no afectan al amp. hasta los 20khz) y capacitores de 100nf en +vcc y -vcc todo a modo de paliativos. Decidí dejarlos porque (aparte de achicar un poco los pelos antes de la correccion) parecen dejar mas estable el amp.
Lo único que quedo "raro" es que este canal (el 1 en mi caso) llega al recorte con unos saltos extraños en la onda positiva, que increíblemente se meten en el otro canal (notorio cuando esta suave)
Lo deje así porque es raro usarlo recortando en el canal 1 y despacito en el 2. Lo importante es que los pelos-oscilaciones se fueron (no podía poner el "canal-oscilador" a un volumen mas o menos! parecía que iba a explotar el parlante)
En el video del post anterior, pueden ver las oscilaciones (antes del cambio del capacitor fallado pero con los paliativos) y las "explosiones" en el recorte (final de video)
Tuve un poco de mala suerte con este amp. pero bueno, esta en servicio y suena muy bien...
también le baje un poco la ganancia, así queda mejor con los niveles de otros equipos standart de sonido.


----------



## Fogonazo

trapiche dijo:


> Bueno quería dejar aquí el resultado y final con este ampli:
> La oscilación quedo resulta -en principio- cambiando el capacitor C3 de 100p, parece que estaba mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . .






​¿ Estamos hablando del capacitor C3 sobre Q3 ?


----------



## trapiche

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​¿ Estamos hablando del capacitor C3 sobre Q3 ?


Tal cual, ese era.


----------



## chifu

una pregunta , la fuente estara entregando la corriente necesaria ?probaste medir con un voltimetro si cae mucho la tencion cuando entra en recorte ( o sea plena potencia )  y este por ende afectando el otro canal?


----------



## Fogonazo

chifu dijo:


> una pregunta , la fuente estara entregando la corriente necesaria ?probaste medir con un voltimetro si cae mucho la tencion cuando entra en recorte ( o sea plena potencia )  y este por ende afectando el otro canal?


¿ Leíste que se encontró la falla en un capacitor cerámico ?


----------



## chifu

si pero lo que me llama la atencion  el comentario este que hizo Trapiche

Lo único que quedo "raro" es que este canal (el 1 en mi caso) llega al recorte con unos saltos extraños en la onda positiva, que increíblemente se meten en el otro canal (notorio cuando esta suave)


----------



## Fogonazo

chifu dijo:


> si pero lo que me llama la atencion  el comentario este que hizo Trapiche
> 
> Lo único que quedo "raro" es que este canal (el 1 en mi caso) llega al recorte con unos saltos extraños en la onda positiva, que increíblemente se meten en el otro canal (notorio cuando esta suave)


Seep, debido a que oscilaba y consumía en exceso.
Ese misma oscilación se metía a trabes de la fuente en el otro canal, pero no por culpa de la propia fuente.


----------



## trapiche

Muchas gracias Fogonazo y Chifu por prestarme atención...
Chifu: la fuente baja 4volts poniendo al mangazo sobre mi querida carga fantasma -hecha con un palo y cuerdas de guitarra eléctrica-  (se pone caliente y me quema la mesa un poco pero ni se inmuta, suma un ohms en esa condición)...
La fuente seguro no es, porque ademas probé con otras!
El infame capacitor C3 producía estos espantosos pelos...anteriormente puse "los paliativos" (filtros sobre +vcc y -vcc, una zobel sobre out y unos 330p sobre el driver del lado positivo en BC) con cada cosa que agregaba los pelos tardaban mas en aparecer...pero allí estaban...
Cuando cambie *el infame* se fueron los pelos (hasta sin los "paliativos", pero al final se los deje porque me gustaron).
Le puse un cap esos de fuente de pc de 100p por 1kv, y adiós pelos.
Ahora lo que si, en este canal quedo el recorte extraño: en un punto de la rebanada de onda hace unos pequeños "rectángulos" sobre el recorte (?¿?)
Al contrario en el otro canal el recorte es limpio y liso (y no produce "interferencia" en el otro)
Quedo así porque me canse, y no lo voy a usar mochando la onda...
Las oscilaciones se fueron; antes no podía poner un poquito de volumen que me explotaba horrible el parlante del canal...ahora le doy "masa" pa que tenga jajajaj... suena exelente.
Una par de cosas que no comente por si alguien le sirve:
Le puse 2sc5200 en el canal 1, (compre dudando y mirándole los ojos al vendedor para ver si detectaba algo), pero encontre unos hermosos 6nf entre las B y E, y se bancaron muy bien la "afeitada" jajaja
En el otro canal le puse los 2sc2625 que le arranque a una fuente de pc (solo se bancan 80w) funcionan perfectos...
Todos los 2n3055 que tengo parecen falsos, así que los saque.
Por ultimo, si hay otra alma en pena con un problema parecido, le voy avisando que sin osciloscopio es prácticamente imposible de arreglar de una forma practica...
PD: justo ayer estaba leyendo el impresionante libro: Designing Audio Power Amplifiers donde habla de problemas con capacitores cerámicos porque pierden valor bajo stress... :#


----------



## Diego German

trapiche dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo y Chifu por prestarme atención...
> Chifu: la fuente baja 4volts poniendo al mangazo sobre mi querida carga fantasma -hecha con un palo y cuerdas de guitarra eléctrica-  (se pone caliente y me quema la mesa un poco pero ni se inmuta, suma un ohms en esa condición)...
> La fuente seguro no es, porque ademas probé con otras!
> El infame capacitor C3 producía estos espantosos pelos...anteriormente puse "los paliativos" (filtros sobre +vcc y -vcc, una zobel sobre out y unos 330p sobre el driver del lado positivo en BC) con cada cosa que agregaba los pelos tardaban mas en aparecer...pero allí estaban...
> Cuando cambie *el infame* se fueron los pelos (hasta sin los "paliativos", pero al final se los deje porque me gustaron).
> Le puse un cap esos de fuente de pc de 100p por 1kv, y adiós pelos.
> Ahora lo que si, en este canal quedo el recorte extraño: en un punto de la rebanada de onda hace unos pequeños "rectángulos" sobre el recorte (?¿?)
> Al contrario en el otro canal el recorte es limpio y liso (y no produce "interferencia" en el otro)
> Quedo así porque me canse, y no lo voy a usar mochando la onda...
> Las oscilaciones se fueron; antes no podía poner un poquito de volumen que me explotaba horrible el parlante del canal...ahora le doy "masa" pa que tenga jajajaj... suena exelente.
> Una par de cosas que no comente por si alguien le sirve:
> Le puse 2sc5200 en el canal 1, (compre dudando y mirándole los ojos al vendedor para ver si detectaba algo), pero encontre unos hermosos 6nf entre las B y E, y se bancaron muy bien la "afeitada" jajaja
> En el otro canal le puse los 2sc2625 que le arranque a una fuente de pc (solo se bancan 80w) funcionan perfectos...
> Todos los 2n3055 que tengo parecen falsos, así que los saque.
> Por ultimo, si hay otra alma en pena con un problema parecido, le voy avisando que sin osciloscopio es prácticamente imposible de arreglar de una forma practica...
> PD: justo ayer estaba leyendo el impresionante libro: Designing Audio Power Amplifiers donde habla de problemas con capacitores cerámicos porque pierden valor bajo stress... :#


Hola trapiche, interesante lo que comentas, a mí me sucedió lo de la oscilación en el amplificador Mosfet de 50W que público Quercus el cual arme recientemente, se escuchaba como el zumbido de una abeja en el parlante cuando el amplificador tomaba algo de temperatura.  Después de cambiar MOSFET, diodos, transistores BJT y capacitores cerámicos, para descartar que sean la fuente de falla no di con el problema, finalmente hoy dejando todos los componentes iguales al circuito agregué un capacitor cerámico de 10pF en paralelo a la entrada de señal de audio en cada módulo y ahí si adiós al problema de oscilación.
Te comento esto por qué en este amplificador puedo ver qué en la entrada de señal de audio de Q8 no tiene ningún capacitor cerámico en paralelo a la entrada, y es posible que allí se este generando de alguna manera la oscilación en el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## trapiche

Diego German dijo:


> agregué un capacitor cerámico de 10pF en paralelo a la entrada de señal de audio en cada módulo y ahí si adiós al problema de oscilación.
> Te comento esto por qué en este amplificador puedo ver qué en la entrada de señal de audio de Q8 no tiene ningún capacitor cerámico en paralelo a la entrada, y es posible que allí se este generando de alguna manera la oscilación en el circuito.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Diego, gracias por la mano!
vos decís algo así, como el maestro Elliot en el amp 3A?? 
Probé algo así, pero para la oscilación "grande"(la que se me arreglo cambiando C3) pero no tuvo resultados, quizás podría probar para el asunto del recorte ponzoñoso! 
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

*Siempre *es conveniente agregar una filtro pasa-bajos sobre la entrada de/los amplificadores para limitar la señal de frecuencias altas, mas allá del rango de audio.
Esto sirve para eliminar o reducir cualquier interferencia EMI que se pudiera colar por los cables de conexión o placas completas.


----------



## Moflack

crimson dijo:


> Una forma de saber cuándo llega al límite un amplificador se puede lograr con éste circuito, cuando enciende el LED de Peak está a punto de distorsionar.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 62461
> Saludos C


es confiable eso?


----------



## Fogonazo

Moflack dijo:


> es confiable eso?


No comprendo tu consulta.
La publicación corresponde a un circuito perfectamente funcional, efectivo y sencillo que indica de manera visual cuando la salida de un amplificador se "Acerca" al nivel de recorte, ¿ Que confiabilidad pretendes que posea ?


----------



## sebiche

Hola queria hacer una conexion y me salen las siglas + P O - amplificador de sonido


----------



## Fogonazo

sebiche dijo:


> Hola queria hacer una conexion y me salen las siglas + P O - amplificador de sonido


¿ A que cosa corresponde esa imagen ?


----------



## sebiche

Es de un amplificador de audio y tengo la entrada y salida pero no se en cual va conectada la parte de la fuente


----------



## Fogonazo

sebiche dijo:


> Es de un amplificador de audio y tengo la entrada y salida pero no se en cual va conectada la parte de la fuente


Podría ser 

*+* Rama positiva de la fuente de alimentación
*P* Parlante 
*O* GND (0V) de la fuente de alimentación
*-* Rama negativa de la fuente de alimentación

El parlante se conectaría entre *"P"* y *"O"*


----------



## Javier diaz

Hola*,* alguien tiene el circuito para echar a andar a*_*la *A*ries 130 *Watts* con transistores 2SC5200*? Y*a lo busqu*é* en los post y no encontré el diagrama.


----------



## Fogonazo

Javier diaz dijo:


> Hola alguien tiene el circuito para echarlo a andar ala aries 130wts con transistores 2SC5200 ya lo busque en los post y no encontré el diagrama


Considerando que el transistor 2SC5200 es uno de los mas falsificados que existen yo NO lo emplearía, salvo que estuviera muy seguro de su procedencia 
Según la tensión de tu transformador emplearía un TIP35C que por ahora son algo mas confiables


----------



## Tecnozombi169

Buenas , quería consultarles por una falla que me está pasando con la aries 130w a3521 , al momento de prender el amplificador con una carga de 8ohm se va a corto.
La placa nunca me funcionó con el circuito limitador que tiene (bc337 ybc327) siempre que la arme se ponía en corto el amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo

Tecnozombi169 dijo:


> Buenas , quería consultarles por una falla que me está pasando con la aries 130w a3521 , al momento de prender el amplificador con una carga de 8ohm se va a corto.
> La placa nunca me funcionó con el circuito limitador que tiene (bc337 ybc327) siempre que la arme se ponía en corto el amplificador


¿ Se te ocurre que con *SOLO *esos datos se puede diagnosticar algo ?

Revisa: haber colocado correctamente transistores, estado de los mismos, distribución de patas de estos y esto como para comenzar


----------



## Tecnozombi169

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Se te ocurre que con *SOLO *esos datos se puede diagnosticar algo ?
> 
> Revisa: haber colocado correctamente transistores, estado de los mismos, distribución de patas de estos y esto como para comenzar


Puse algo más en un post y me lo bloquearon


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Se te ocurre que con *SOLO *esos datos se puede diagnosticar algo ?
> 
> Revisa: haber colocado correctamente transistores, estado de los mismos, distribución de patas de estos y esto como para comenzar


----------



## Fogonazo

Tecnozombi169 dijo:


> Puse algo más en un post y me lo bloquearon


El post fue enviado a moderación porque ya existía un tema sobre ese amplificador, cosa que fue aclarada en el mismo post.

Para mas datos sobre procedimientos del Foro lee *este tema*


----------



## Tecnozombi169

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Se te ocurre que con *SOLO *esos datos se puede diagnosticar algo ?
> 
> Revisa: haber colocado correctamente transistores, estado de los mismos, distribución de patas de estos y esto como para comenzar


Disculpa es que soy nuevo en el foro... Hablando del tema conseguí un trafo de 32-0-32 , la arme 4 veces con todos los componentes de la placa aries pero siempre que la ponía en marcha con el foco en serie me prendia indicando corto.
Me funcionó sacando el circuito de limitación, cuando prendio normal tenía audio sin distorsión y buena potencia.


----------



## Axel31

Si esto ayuda...





						Esquema de amplificador 130W
					

no hablo del amplificador de 130 W si no del indicador de clip y señal  posteado unos mensajes antes  ¿ Y que opinas de colocar una referencia al circuito del que estas hablando ? Así todos hablamos sobre lo mismo.  :roll: :roll: :roll:




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## J2C

.


@Tecnozombi169 pues comienza a leer desde *aquí* (haz click) que seguro tu problema ya ha sido respondido y resuelto hace tiempo.




Salu2.-


----------



## Tecnozombi169

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> @Tecnozombi169 pues comienza a leer desde *aquí* (haz click) que seguro tu problema ya ha sido respondido y resuelto hace tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2.-


Gracias ahí checo


----------



## Fogonazo

Tecnozombi169 dijo:


> Disculpa es que soy nuevo en el foro... Hablando del tema conseguí un trafo de 32-0-32 , la arme 4 veces con todos los componentes de la placa aries pero siempre que la ponía en marcha con el foco en serie me prendia indicando corto.
> Me funcionó sacando el circuito de limitación, cuando prendio normal tenía audio sin distorsión y buena potencia.


Lo que lleva a pensar que hay algo mal en el circuito limitador de corriente.

Revisa haber colocado los transistores correctos en los lugares correctos (Del circuito de protección) y respetando la distribución de patillaje, también la polaridad de los diodos del circuito de protección


----------



## unmonje

Tecnozombi169 dijo:


> Gracias ahí checo


Según recuerdo, algunos circuitos de protección de ese tipo de amplificador algunos ameritaban calibración a travez de un método de 3 o 4 pasos, para que queden calibrados y balanceados.
Si es de los fijos, que no llevan elementos de calibración, hay que ser muy respetuoso y certero, con los valores de los componentes y sus polarizaciones.
Lo típico es que, cuando el protector está bien calibrado, el amplificador entra en oscilación para evitar volar los transistores, cuando hay sobrecarga.
Como sea, en los que he visto y* probado *oscila y calienta un poco, pero no es para dejarlo toda la noche,
Solo te salva de la explosión, si no se lo para en un par de minutos, el sistema puede volar igual la salida  por calor..


----------



## Tecnozombi169

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que lleva a pensar que hay algo mal en el circuito limitador de corriente.
> 
> Revisa haber colocado los transistores correctos en los lugares correctos (Del circuito de protección) y respetando la distribución de patillaje, también la polaridad de los diodos del circuito de protección


Verificare eso


unmonje dijo:


> Según recuerdo, algunos circuitos de protección de ese tipo de amplificador algunos ameritaban calibración a travez de un método de 3 o 4 pasos, para que queden calibrados y balanceados.
> Si es de los fijos, que no llevan elementos de calibración, hay que ser muy respetuoso y certero, con los valores de los componentes y sus polarizaciones.
> Lo típico es que, cuando el protector está bien calibrado, el amplificador entra en oscilación para evitar volar los transistores, cuando hay sobrecarga.
> Como sea, en los que he visto y* probado *oscila y calienta un poco, pero no es para dejarlo toda la noche,
> Solo te salva de la explosión, si no se lo para en un par de minutos, el sistema puede volar igual la salida  por calor..


Vi que a muchos le pasaba que por cualquier cosa volaba la salida y aveces podía quemar los parlantes


----------



## unmonje

Tecnozombi169 dijo:


> Verificare eso
> 
> Vi que a muchos le pasaba que por cualquier cosa volaba la salida y aveces podía quemar los parlantes


Es cierto, a mi nunca me paso, por que tengo en cuenta 2 aspectos importantes.

1- Nunca uso un equipo de cualquier tipo arriba del 70% de sus posibilidades. En el caso de los amplificadores, casi todos distorcionan mucho arriba del 80% y ademas , no quiero quedar sordo sino disfrutar de la música. 

2- Nunca le cambio las bocinas/ baffles correctos ni los manoseo. Lo que funciona no lo toco.


----------



## chifu

pandacba dijo:


> La UAP-02 esta diseñada para trabajar con +-42Vdc de fuente si utilizas ese transformador vas a tener casi +-70Vdc y por más que pongas transistores más grandes en la salida vas a quemar todo.
> El transformador debe ser 30-0-30 si queres que funcione sin problemas


*B*ueno paso a contar lo que en este momento estoy experimentando con la UAO-02*.
C*omo vi que una empresa francesa Pss usaba este circuito con distintas tensiones de alimentación me decidí a hacerla funcionar con +-60v , me decidí , pero de ahi a que funcione estoy lejos ,de drivers uso Mje15030-15031( no consigo los Mje13007-Mje5852)*,* uso los valores que me da el circuito Pss para 300w , de salida lo Mj15003G , compre los Mpsa06 y Mpsa56 también
*P*rimero cuando le doy con el foco en serie +o- me quedan 50v funciona hasta cierto punto hasta que se dispara y el foco se prende a ful*l*, ahora sin el foco con +-60v las resistencias del circuito de protección de 1k 2W se recalientan y lo tengo que apagar enseguida*.
P*rob*é* poniendole mas capacidad a los drivers por que pens*é* que entraba a oscilar pero igual no lo puedo hacer andar*.
E*ste es el circuito y los materiales según la tensión de alimentación .
*S*i a alg*ú*n colega se le ocurre que puedo probar agradecido estar*é* por que se me terminaron las ideas*.*


----------



## josco

Lo tienes armado exactamente como esta en el diagrama, Revisaste para ver si no te quedo algun error? 
Tienes la seguridad de que no hay componentes piratas? Si pruebas con menos voltaje hace lo mismo? Ese tipo de ese ampli segun recuerdo alguien del foro si lo armo creo que esta en el post diagramas de amplificadores.


----------



## indemornin

chifu dijo:


> bueno paso a contar lo que en este momento estoy experimentando con la UAO-02 , como vi que una empresa francesa Pss usaba este circuito con distintas tensiones de alimentación me decidí a hacerla funcionar con +-60v , me decidí , pero de ahi a que funcione estoy lejos ,de drivers uso Mje15030-15031( no consigo los Mje13007-Mje5852)   uso los valores que me da el circuito Pss para 300w , de salida lo Mj15003G , compre los Mpsa06 y Mpsa56 también
> primero cuando le doy con el foco en serie +o- me quedan 50v funciona hasta cierto punto hasta que se dispara y el foco se prende a ful, ahora sin el foco con +-60v las resistencias del circuito de protección de 1k 2W se recalientan y lo tengo que apagar enseguida , probe poniendole mas capacidad a los drivers por que pense que entraba a oscilar pero igual no lo puedo hacer andar, este es el circuito y los materiales según la tensión de alimentación .
> si a algun colega se le ocurre que puedo probar agradecido estare por que se me terminaron las ideas


Hola fijate que arranco en la pag 32 con algo de info. Tengo mis placas RCA UAP-02 (idem artekit)  armadas con los valores del modelo SAP2800  (PSS Amplifiers del Sr Yuri Gutsats realizations , Francia) alimentado con 77+77Vcc , drivers MJE15030/31, para T18 use TIP50 , finales MJ15024 x 8, después subo mas fotos, anda bien ! cordial saludo al foro!!!

Algunas fotos al respecto. Gracias.
Adjunto archivos PSS audio varios modelos.Slds.
Ojo, para el par diferencial de entrada use MPSA56 (PNP) verificar disposicion EBC , respecto al viejo RCA que usa el par diferencial distinto , estos van al reves con la parte chata apuntando para afuera de la placa ....!


----------



## chifu

Si vengo desde atrás  con este tema y por los circuitos que subistes me decidí a hacerlo funcionar con +-60v pero no encuentro la falla.
Cuando lo conecto con el foco en serie funciona hasta cierto valor de tensión de salida , aproximadamente 11v y si le doy más se dispara el consumo , ni hablar de conectarlo sin el foco en serie , las resistencias de 1k del circuito de protección se calientan mucho


----------



## indemornin

chifu dijo:


> Si vengo desde atrás  con este tema y por los circuitos que subistes me decidí a hacerlo funcionar con +-60v pero no encuentro la falla.
> Cuando lo conecto con el foco en serie funciona hasta cierto valor de tensión de salida , aproximadamente 11v y si le doy más se dispara el consumo , ni hablar de conectarlo sin el foco en serie , las resistencias de 1k del circuito de protección se calientan mucho


Probar: "1er paso": en el bias sólo dejar los dos diodos en serie (sin la resistencia en serie o bien puentearla) , esto baja la corriente de reposo generalmente cuando durante las pruebas solo se usa un par de transistores de salida en vez de 4 pares."
2do paso" quitar/aislar el circuito de protección (mpsa56/06) , además verificar el pinout de estos pequeños transitores tanto del par dif como los de protección, a diferencia de otros vienen pines invertidos.


----------



## chifu

Desconecte el circuito de protección , sigue igual.
Hice lo que me dijistes en el bias , tampoco cambió nada.
Funciona más o menos normal hasta los 15W siempre con el foco en serie (+-47V).
Cuando lo conecto sin carga y con entrada en corto oscila , conecto la carga y deja de oscilar.
Conectando el circuito con +-60v directamente es un oscilador.
Lo que me llama la atencion es que hasta una cierta potencia pareceria que funciona y despues se dispara el consumo


----------



## indemornin

chifu dijo:


> Desconecte el circuito de protección , sigue igual.
> Hice lo que me dijistes en el bias , tampoco cambió nada.
> Funciona más o menos normal hasta los 15W siempre con el foco en serie (+-47V).
> Cuando lo conecto sin carga y con entrada en corto oscila , conecto la carga y deja de oscilar.
> Conectando el circuito con +-60v directamente es un oscilador.
> Lo que me llama la atencion es que hasta una cierta potencia pareceria que funciona y despues se dispara el consumo


Fijate el transistor marcado en circulo rojo (foto adjunta), trabaja en clase A , que tipo de tr usaste ?, medir el hfe que no supere el valor de 80, preferentemente usar un TIP50 (polaridad PNP) (encapsulado TO220 ). Y además es obvio hay que ir midiendo todo lo demas...


----------



## chifu

Si es un Tip 50  Hfe 52 , los otros son Mje15030/31  y estoy probando Tip41/42C y hace exactamente lo mismo , lo único que me faltaria probar son los diodos 1N4007 que los compre todos juntos por internet y en las tres placas que estoy armando sucede lo mismo.
Los de salida son Mj15003G que los medi y están bien , aparte los había usado en una placa Audison de 125W y funcionaban perfectos.


----------



## indemornin

Habiendo verificado el total de componentes sus valores y correcta ubicación apuntaría a la forma de cableado. Tomar la resistencia de carga (parlante) desde el punto sp (salida de parlante) y la masa de parlante no usar la de la plaqueta sino el punto medio directo del transformador para ese retorno de tierra ( o tal vez otro punto comun dentro de la fuente de alimentacion) , quiza ahi esta el problema , me ha pasado en varios casos, no digo que sea esa la falla pero para probar...


----------



## chifu

Bueno comenzó a funcionar , le cambie los Mpsa56 por 2n5401 y dejó de oscilar , eso en la placa que tenía los Mj15003G viejos.
Medi 36v  antes del recorte , eso sin el circuito de protección que luego colocare para ver que pasa.
En las otras dos me encontré   con la triste realidad de que los Mj15003 que les compre a unos Cordobeses de Rio Cuarto por mercado libre eran falsos .
Tendría que haber desconfiado del Hfe de 116 , los originales tienen 53


----------



## Daniel Lopes

chifu dijo:


> Bueno comenzó a funcionar , le cambie los Mpsa56 por 2n5401 y dejó de oscilar , eso en la placa que tenía los Mj15003G viejos.
> Medi 36v  antes del recorte , eso sin el circuito de protección que luego colocare para ver que pasa.
> En las otras dos me encontré   con la triste realidad de que los Mj15003 que les compre a unos Cordobeses de Rio Cuarto por mercado libre eran falsos .
> Tendría que haber desconfiado del Hfe de 116 , los originales tienen 53


!Transistores MJ15003 armados con pastilla die de 2N22222 , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## chifu

Pregunta :   podre pasar el circuito de la Uap-02 de cuasi complementario a complementario? por que consegui solamente (4) Mj15003g originales y el negocio tenía varios Mj15004g también originales y encima más económicos.


----------



## indemornin

chifu dijo:


> Pregunta :   podre pasar el circuito de la Uap-02 de cuasi complementario a complementario? por que consegui solamente (4) Mj15003g originales y el negocio tenía varios Mj15004g también originales y encima más económicos.


Hola. adjunto circuito cuasi-complementario publicado por uno de los grandes integrantes de este foro para que te des una idea de como lograrlo, básicamente ver rama negativa etapa de salida posicion de transistor de salida , driver y la resistencia de base asociada .Slds.


----------



## chifu

Estos serían los cambios? , lo que está remarcado con signo de pregunta queda igual o se puentea directamente


----------



## indemornin

chifu dijo:


> Estos serían los cambios? , lo que está remarcado con signo de pregunta queda igual o se puentea directamente


Hola tenes varias maneras de hacerlo te paso una.


----------



## chifu

Gracias Indemorning  ,justo iba a subir el circuito corregido por que el que postie mas arriba estaba equivocado.
Que funcion cumple el diodo con la resistencia en paralelo que se anula?


----------



## indemornin

chifu dijo:


> Gracias Indemorning  ,justo iba a subir el circuito corregido por que el que postie mas arriba estaba equivocado.
> Que funcion cumple el diodo con la resistencia en paralelo que se anula?


Hola, a mi entender provocaba una caída de tensióin progresiva hasta cierto valor y luego constante dependiente de la corriente Obvio, esto hace equiparar el semiciclo negativo conel positivo para que sean exactamente simétricos y cuando se llegue al clip se haga de esa forma, en etapas de mucha potencia como ésta no va a haber demasiada diferencia de hecho algunos circuitos ni la contemplan. Slds.


----------



## chifu

indemornin dijo:


> Hola tenes varias maneras de hacerlo te paso una.


Gracias  , funciono a la perfección , me atrevería a decir que mejor que cuando era cuasi complementario , el  bias parejito en los dos transistores de salida .
El bias lo regule a 18mA sobre 0.33 Ohms.
Con +-59V de alimentación el recorte se produce a los 36.5 V .
Aca paso algunas imágenes de la reforma ( muy sencilla ) puentear una resistencia , estirar otra hasta el punto medio y sacar la alimentación de base con un cablecito directamente del Emisor anterior , en mi caso un Mje15031 .
Las imágenes corresponden a una frecuencia de 1Khz
Me olvidaba , las placas no funcionaban por que tanto los Mj15003 y los Mpsa56 y Mpsa06 eran falsos, use 2N5401 y 2N 5551


----------

